#ubuntuone 2009-09-28
<aquarius> hola, all
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS
<CardinalFang> If you're here for the stand-up meeting, chime in.
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> NO IT DOESNT
<teknico> me
<dobey> me
<vds> me
<rodrigo_1> me
<teknico> what's going on?
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: start over!
<CardinalFang> statik's out.  jblount?
<CardinalFang> No zbir either?
<aquarius> no urbanape by the look of it
<CardinalFang> Ah well.
<CardinalFang> DONE: couchdb packaged for karmic; awaiting upload.  Hopefully fixed dc-to-u1 replication auth  Worked on dc compacting.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish compacting.  Test replication, if possible.  If all good, package dc.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: couchdb.o.u.c auth may be hosed.  Uploader of couchdb packages is busy.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, if you please --
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: made Tomboy web notes UI nice, implemented tomboyxml to html converter and back again, review duty
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: fix unknownloginerror, help get couch stuff into karmic if I can
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> teknico, you da man
<teknico> no i'm not
<teknico> DONE: fixed pqm-only errors in two branches for adding/editing contacts (#406315), errors that prevented them from landing
<teknico> TODO: fight bzr brokenness; land two branches for adding/editing contacts (#406315); fix one more branch for adding/editing contacts (#406315); revise the contacts web ui interface according to the use cases, wireframes and design that came out of the sprint
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, Finished #434884
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix #369488
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: ciao
<vds> DONE: lots of code review, more coding on couchdb quota
<vds> TODO: talk with tim about the integration of my couchdb quota daemon and the storage controller
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> rodrido_ all you
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Added OAuth 1.0a support to Tomboy and submitted package for karmic. Re-enabled HMAC OAuth on the server for Tomboy syncing to work
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Notes web UI. Make evo-couchdb deal with conflicting contact records. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> LONGEST MEETING EVER ENDS :)
<CardinalFang> Thank you, all.
<teknico> mmm, I realized I misstated something
<teknico> BLOCKED by bzr+lp
<dobey> blocked by freezes
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Do you know much about compacting databases?
<aquarius> I know how to do it, if that helps
<aquarius> what do you need to know? :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I need to know how to compact from Python.  I was about to hack something together, but I realized that what I'm making may PUT instead of POST, and send a record that couchdb may hate.
<aquarius> just hit it direct with urllib, no?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Hrm.  Okay.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Of course, there's oauth in the way.
<CardinalFang> I assume.
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> I assume, too.
<aquarius> :)
<CardinalFang> Okay, compacting has to wait.  There's no way I can get that in today.  Packagin desktopcouch very soon.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, what branches are outstanding?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: none from me, it looks like
<aquarius> I think all mine are superseded
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, review?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-safety/+merge/12526
<aquarius> CardinalFang, reviewed. Pretty simple branch ;)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: approved
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-to-u1/+merge/12527
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what's the best way of me testing that?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, get the branch,  PYTHONPATH=. bin/desktopcouch-service
<CardinalFang> aquarius, this assumes you're paired with U1 service.
<aquarius> which I am not, I think
<CardinalFang> aquarius, (Ain't that automatic these days?)
<CardinalFang> aquarius,  $  tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<aquarius> it's automatic on signup with U1
<aquarius> I think it should do it on every applet startup, too
<aquarius> so I probably am paired, yes
<aquarius> CardinalFang, oooo. I get infinite "...waiting for couchdb to start..." :(
<CardinalFang> aquarius,  $ dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<aquarius> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<CardinalFang> aquarius, do you have the server running already?
<aquarius> Nope
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't have a clue.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, does your server ever start?
<CardinalFang> Here, or elsewhere?
<aquarius> not as far as I can tell. Debugging now.
<CardinalFang> Rgr.  Leaving you to find it.
<aquarius> aha, stale pidfile
<aquarius> that's a problem
<aquarius> it read the stale pidfile, and process_is_couchdb() returned false (because the pidfile was stale), so...it loops forever
<aquarius> ok, removed the pidfile, startup works
<aquarius> 2009-09-28 16:50:47,128 - No unique hostaccount id is set, so pairing not enabled.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, run the pairing tool.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, maybe it should not check, and should try replicating all the time anyway.
<aquarius> erm, shouldn't the logfile be in .cache/desktop-couch rather than .cache/ubuntuone?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes, probably.
<CardinalFang> I'll change both of those now.
<aquarius> have run pairing tool; it says that I'm paired with U1
<aquarius> what's a "unique hostaccount id"?
<aquarius> ah, is this the short branch that I just reviewed which creates a "me" record if there isn't one?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, It's this machine's self identity.  It advertises itself with an id.
<CardinalFang> No, it's separate.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I'm putting that in the service also.
<CardinalFang> I doubt you make one in your tool.
<aquarius> OK, running the pairing tool does not create a unique hostaccount id. How do I get one?
<CardinalFang> ...u1 pairer.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, wait 1 minute, pull.
<aquarius> ah, ok, that's what you're doing, cool :)
<aquarius> LP is not updating bzr properly atm :(
<CardinalFang> aquarius, sent to LP.
<aquarius> still "no revisions to pull" :(
<CardinalFang> aquarius, verify.  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-to-u1   revno 77
<aquarius> bzr revno says 73; bzr pull says "no revisions to pull"
<aquarius> :(
<CardinalFang> $ bzr revno bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-to-u1
<CardinalFang> 77
<aquarius> 73
<aquarius> weird
<aquarius> so, not sure what to do now then!
<CardinalFang> aquarius, now?  I'm working on a mergeable email.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, email on its way.  "bzr merge" may work.  If not, patch.
<aquarius> hang on, I have two emails from you with patches in. which should I use?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, either.  One has a bundle from BZR, but I don't think it's created right.  Use the diffs.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ServerError: (400, '')
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes!
<aquarius> hang on, that's good?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, No, it's absolutely terrible.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, but it's what I have.
<aquarius> heh.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, That's talking to u1 couchdb.
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> that's encouraging, though, since it suggests it all works, yes?
<aquarius> (well, it's trying to talk to localhost:50050?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I wish.  I do not know if there's another problem.
<aquarius> 2009-09-28 17:37:11,525 - can't talk to couchdb.  http://localhost:50050/  oauth={'consumer_secret': .... }
<CardinalFang> Eh, maybe.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, pull now.  revno 78
<aquarius> still thinks it's revno 73 -- can you email again? sorry
<CardinalFang> aquarius,  bzr pull http://sandbox.chad.org/bzr/desktopcouch/replication-to-u1
<aquarius> ServerError: (401, ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.'))
<aquarius> and ServerError: (400, '')
<aquarius> whole error message: https://pastebin.canonical.com/22673/
<CardinalFang> I get ServerError: (400, '') and ResourceNotFound: ('db_not_found', 'could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com:443/u/b12/dc8/22476/users/')
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I'm glad you're looking at it.  I needed a second set of eyes.
<aquarius> the resourcenotfound is presumably because it failed the create step and then tried to replicate from the database that didn't get created?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ^
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I expected the same error though.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Maybe the py module hides the HTTP and interprets it for me.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, What do you say?  I have to release now.
<aquarius> I don't know.
<CardinalFang> We can fix Critical bugs later.
<aquarius> quick skype call?
<CardinalFang> Sure.
<CardinalFang> 30 sec...
<aquarius> [log]
<aquarius> file=/home/aquarius/Applications/Cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log
<aquarius> level=debug
#ubuntuone 2009-09-29
<urbanape> evening, all
<urbanape> just got home from London.
<marcosdsanchez> hey, I have troubles with my ubuntuone install under jaunty. I reinstalled today  with a new version and it doesn't work anymore
<urbanape> Morning, folks
<aquarius> hey urbanape
<urbanape> hey, aquarius. So we've got Bindwood 0.3 uploaded yesterday. woot
<aquarius> woah, nice
<urbanape> that, coupled with the huge strides we made on the files web ui last week make for a very happy Zac.
<aquarius> indeed it should!
<aquarius> I'm just landing the new notes UI as we speak (sans CSS, of course: jblount, what's the plan with that?)
<urbanape> how's the notes stuff coming? Saw something about Tomboy not doing HMAC-SHA?
<aquarius> rodrigo_'s been fixing that. :)
<rodrigo_> urbanape: yeah, it stopped working when HMAC was disabled
<urbanape> that'll do it
<rodrigo_> urbanape: there is a branch waiting to be approved, that should fix it
<rodrigo_> apart from the python-oauth fixes from dobey
<urbanape> aquarius, I've got Bindwood sending a Manifest document up to Couch now, too, that we can use as a reference for structure.
<urbanape> Need to do the right thing when pulling it down.
<aquarius> ooh, clever
<urbanape> Also, need to start using the _changes feed. Should be straightforward enough
<urbanape> together, those two things should be the last bits to make Bindwood really rocking.
<urbanape> Then, to start on the web ui for bookmarks.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't know what to make of  bug# 435943
<aquarius> bug #435943
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/435943/+text)
<CardinalFang> Poor LP.
<CardinalFang> "desktopcouch-service crashed with ImportError in <module>() "
<aquarius> if you look at the traceback.txt on there, it looks like it's failing to import replication_services
<aquarius> assuming that LP will stay up long enough to let people see it. It is very very ill atm :(
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ^
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I figured that the problem was that replication_services wasn't in the desktopcouch package
<aquarius> but I'm not sure how to confirm that
<CardinalFang> aquarius, You're right.  It should be in python-desktopcouch , but it's not.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Should we distribute unit tests?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, ...in packages?
<aquarius> I am in two minds about that. Personally, I think no, but iirc dobey thinks we should
<aquarius> might not have been dobey :)
<dobey> in debian packages?
<dobey> no
<dobey> in tarballs? yes
<teknico> dobey, do you mean, no in bin packages, and yes in src packages? :-)
<dobey> well src package == tarball, so yes
<teknico> more ~= , but ok :-)
<dobey> well, tarball + external debian metadata stuff.
<urbanape> good morning, all.
<urbanape> is it that time?
<vds> yes it is!
<vds> MEETING BEGINS: you know how it works, say 'me' if you want to join!
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<aquarius> e
<aquarius> er, mw
<teknico> m
<aquarius> grrrrrrrr
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> moo
<vds> me
<vds> teknico: please
<teknico> dobey?
<dobey> me
<teknico> jblount?
<urbanape> me
<teknico> ok
<teknico> DONE: fought bzr brokenness; landed one branch for adding/editing contacts (#406315)
<teknico> TODO: disable the Funambol tests for now (#438710); fix one more branch for adding/editing contacts (#406315); implement contacts deletion (#406314); revise the contacts web ui interface according to the use cases, wireframes and design that came out of the sprint (#399664)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<aquarius> I still wonder if the meeting begin line should have everyone's name after it. :)
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Deal with notes with no application_annotations field. Back to conflict dealing in evo-couchdb. Release and package couchdb-glib 0.5.1
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI. Release and package evo-couchdb new version
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> aquarius: go!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: made Tomboy web notes UI nice, implemented tomboyxml to html converter and back again, fix many little errors as per reviews; fixed Bug #438411
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: land web notes UI branch; fix unknownloginerror
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> run with the ball, CardinalFang
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438411 in ubuntuone-client "NIGHTLIES: Recieve 'NoSuchDatabase: Database management does not exist on this server.' on init" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438411
<CardinalFang> ONE: prepared desktopcouch package for karmic.
<CardinalFang> TODO: make anoter desktopcouch package for karmic.  work on compacting.  Worry about cloud couch synching; help figure out what's wrong with auth, of jso has time.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: auth.
<teknico> aquarius, yes, it probably should :-)
<CardinalFang> I have no idea who's next.
<teknico> vds
<CardinalFang> "jdo" not "jso"
<vds> DONE: still coding on couchdb quota integration and...finding a lot of nice things...
<vds> TODO:  go ahead on this branch
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> dobey per favore!
<teknico> CardinalFang, "if" not "of" :-)
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Started #434886
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish #434886, Fix #369488
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
 * CardinalFang needs rest.
<dobey> urbanape: your roll
<urbanape> DONE: Traveled yesterday. Got Bindwood 0.3 uploaded to karmic in time for beta.
<urbanape> TODO: Work on and submit a branch fixing bug #434951. Work on the Bindwood manifest branch.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<ubottu> Bug 434951 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/434951 is private
<urbanape> And I suppose jblount can go when he gets around.
<teknico> and tomorrow statik'll be back too, hopefully :-)
<vds> ok then. EOM, thank you all!
<urbanape> w00t
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 225, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.96.0 (client)
<joshuahoover> urbanape: is jblount "in" today?
<dobey> joshuahoover: he should be
<dobey> joshuahoover: he's not on the "not in" list anyway :)
<urbanape> joshuahoover, dunno
<CardinalFang> Whiskey tango foxtrot.  does this redirect you to a wiki page?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+filebug
<CardinalFang> What is this "no-redirect" crap?  I'm all in favor of getting better bug reports, but I do not think this is the way.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah. It's to encourage people to use ubuntu-bug to file bugs, not launchpad's web UI
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I don't think I like it either, but hey ho
<CardinalFang> "ubuntu-bug" is obviously not written for me.
<dobey> CardinalFang: are you wanting to file a packaging bug, or a bug against the project?
<dobey> because you probably want the latter
<dobey> in which case, you shouldn't be filing the bug against the ubuntu package anyway :)
<CardinalFang> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/438800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438800 in desktopcouch "Packaging omission, also install "/etc/xdg/", or else authentication may be off in desktopcouch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> oh, ok, yeah that should be against the package
<CardinalFang> Hope so.  I'm the packager, too.
<CardinalFang> Those distro folks really like bugs, so I oblige.
 * dobey wishes he had time to work on useful tools for managing a project
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I think they like bug *reports*
<urbanape> brb
<Technoviking> How to I delete folder from Ubuntu one?
<Technoviking> I have a .mozilla-thunderbird showing in the web interface that I can not remove.
#ubuntuone 2009-09-30
<greg-g> Technoviking: and not in the local folder?
<greg-g> (I have no clue how to help, just asking as it seems weird)
<Technoviking> greg-g: delete the local folder does not the folder remotely
<greg-g> Technoviking: weird.
<jerknextdoor> i uninstalled ubuntuone a while back because i didn't use it much.  i reinstalled today and can't seem to get it to do anything other than report bugs.
<blueglasses> hi
<blueglasses> this is the same channel? o__O
<blueglasses> ah no... its not, sorry, its probably my x client, since I parted
<blueglasses> I've been using dropbox and ubuntu one for a while
<blueglasses> I wonder what would happen if... you create a meltpot between the two, like...
<blueglasses> if you put ubuntu-one folder as the selected dropbox folder
<blueglasses> would I be creating a syncronization point between the two servers? what consequencies can this have?
<blueglasses> any clues?
<blueglasses> would I  be creating a mirror, and if so, if I host a site inside one, am I creating a mirror site on the other?
<blueglasses> does ubuntu one has any support for creating shortcuts to the web content directly?
<blueglasses> is anyone even reading this?
<blueglasses> I just thoght about this because it would be nice to have a backup of all my files weather i'm using one system or the other
<blueglasses> I kind of like thinking right now about ubuntu-one as the private folder and dropbox as the public one
<blueglasses> I can even imagine a client wich connects to both, syncronizes one to the other, or, chooses wich files go to each, so that you can directly choose between privacy or public stuff, but i think using nautilus is enough for that job
 * jblount waves good morning
<teknico> jblount, hi :-)
<urbanape> silly question: Is the link in the Privacy pref pane for removing individual cookies the only real cookie browser in Firefox?
<teknico> urbanape, I see a "Show Cookies" button in that pane
<teknico> not aware of anything else, except going straight to the file, if it's still there :-)
<urbanape> teknico, that's bizarre.
<urbanape> I see lots of white space on that pane.
<teknico> urbanape, you mean grey space? ;-)
<urbanape> heh, yes.
<urbanape> teknico, http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/32115/cookies.png
<teknico> urbanape, wow, that's sparse :-)
<urbanape> yeah, wonder what's up.
<teknico> urbanape, http://imagebin.org/65874
<urbanape> teknico, what version of FF are you using?
<teknico> urbanape, 3.5.3 - Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0
<urbanape> ah, I see
<urbanape> I had it on a different overall setting.
<teknico> "canonical" actually lowercase :-/
<teknico> urbanape, some restricted profile?
<urbanape> If you select the top pull-down and choose "Remember history" it internalizes all those settings.
<urbanape> if you choose "Use custom settings for history" you get the full form.
<urbanape> jblount: you aboot?
<aquarius> urbanape, that's what mine looks like, too
<aquarius> developer toolbar has a cookie browser in it for the current domain
<jblount> urbanape: yessir
<urbanape> heya, how's it going?
<urbanape> wondering if I can help with anything for the u1 redesign
<jblount> I'm doing pretty good, the /files/ ui is giving me trouble, but a lot of that is combing through old yucky css.
<jblount> Once that's done, I'm 80%, so I'm trying to keep my head down and knock that out.
<urbanape> excellent
<teknico> MEETING BEGINS (SOM): aquarius, CardinalFang, dobey, jblount, rodrigo_, statik, teknico, urbanape, vds
<teknico> Welcome to the Ubuntu One Developers desktop+ meeting. Please say "me" if you are here to attend, and tell us what you're up to, using the DONE, TODO and BLOCK markers.
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> good idea, teknico.
<CardinalFang> me.
<teknico> CardinalFang, credit goes to aquarius :-)
<vds> me
<teknico> four out of nine, come on guys!
<teknico> second call for aquarius, dobey, jblount, statik, urbanape
<urbanape> woop, me
<CardinalFang> Give a little more time.
<teknico> CardinalFang, no way! ;-P
<jblount> e
<jblount> or me
<aquarius> me
<dobey> me
<teknico> third and final call for statik
<teknico> ok, let's go
<teknico> DONE: followed up on contacts web UI planning with joshuahoover; completed and landed the branch that disables the Funambol tests (#438710); completed and proposed the last branch for adding/editing contacts (#406315); done reviews
<teknico> TODO: do more reviews; implement contacts deletion (#406314); revise the contacts web ui interface according to the use cases, wireframes and design that came out of the sprint (#399664)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Conflict dealing in evo-couchdb. Landed 2 tomboy syncing fix branches (now on edge/production). Released and packaged evo-couchdb 0.3.1. Tomboy syncing debugging for edge/production
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next CardinalFang
<teknico> vds, please jump ahead
<CardinalFang> DONE: Found a fixed packaging bug, #438800.  Fixed config-file case-sensitivity bug, #439307.  Helped with #422243.  Closed #435943 after verification.
<vds> DONE: big refactoring of watch daemon, talked with lucio and thisfred and aquarius about oauth, cloud_server and twisted
<CardinalFang> TODO: Work out peer-peer replication bug with kenvandin-.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Cloud couch borken.  couchdb 0.10 not released yet.
<vds> TODO:  go ahead till the daemon does all it is supposed to do!
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> urbanape: please
<urbanape> DONE: Processed a lot of the bugs I own for Bindwood and ubuntuone-servers. Started working on #434951 but might need a little guidance (only two places in lib/ubuntuone call set_cookie - the services/ and payment/ - maybe that's enough?)
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up my secure-cookies and Bindwood manifest branch and get it pushed.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount: hammertime
<CardinalFang> Sorry.  Getting bug numbers.
<jblount> DONE: Web Design sprint in London, travel / sick days
<jblount> TODO: Finish up /files/ redesign implementation, also the rest of the website.
<jblount> BLOCKED: My email filters suddenly stopped working, so communication through email is temporarily broken. No spare cycles to fix in the near future.
<jblount> aquarius: tag
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: landed web notes UI (no CSS yet); fixed a few DC bugs
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: fix unknownloginerror; look at oauth-enabling twisted
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 1
<aquarius> dobey, go
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Finished #434886, Fixed #369488
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Backport python-oauth, Update ubunet-dependencies, File RT for install on servers
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<teknico> MEETING ENDS (EOM)
 * jblount notes that he needs to file a few more bugs about the work he's doing
<teknico> thanks everyone
<teknico> jblount, joshuahoover may have already filed some, josh h.?
<joshuahoover> teknico, jblount: i have not filed those for jblount yet...was waiting to chat with him :)
<joshuahoover> jblount: if you send me a quick email with a list of tasks, i'll get them in lp today
<jblount> joshuahoover: Can we do a voice chat in ~ an hour? I need to step out for a moment, but would like to catch up.
<joshuahoover> jblount: sure
<lamalex> Hey, what's the story on the contact store?
<lamalex> Will that been seen for karmic or has it been retargetted
<dobey> evolution-couchdb is already installed by default in karmic i think
<dobey> you just have to add an address book in evolution
<dobey> then you can put some or all of your contacts in it
<lamalex> dobey: ah, we're not doing a central generalized UI, it's evolution centric?
<dobey> lamalex: we're not building a new address book ui for karmic, no
<lamalex> is that still planned? Lucid goal?
<dobey> lamalex: there's an evolution backend (evolution-couchdb) and I think the kde guys were working on a couchdb backend for their address book API thing (which I can't seem to recall the name of)
<dobey> there are no specific plans for a new address book ui, no
<dobey> i'd love to work on the UI that I mocked up, but it really needs significant infrastructure work done first, which I haven't had time to work on either
<dobey> hopefully i'll have time to get a bunch of the backend bits done for lucid though
<lamalex> cool
<dobey> was hoping to get some done for karmic, but had no time :)
<aquarius> dobey, lamalex, the KDE thing is akonadi
<dobey> oh yeah, akonadi
<dobey> i knew it started with an a :)
<dobey> (and was pretty sure there was a k in it, but beyond that i couldn't put it together)
<joshuahoover> verterok, rmcbride: ever seen/heard of folks getting this error on a fresh install (in syncdaemon-exception log): OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/jae/.local/share/ubuntuone' -- the user created the dir manually & that fixed it but not sure why it wouldn't create that dir for him during the install
<verterok> joshuahoover: hmm, I don't remember seeing that, is there a bug?
<verterok> joshuahoover: with a full traceback, I'ld like to see that :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/437471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437471 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu one client crashed" [Undecided,New]
<joshuahoover> verterok: logs are attached :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: cool, thatnks
<verterok> *thanks
<verterok> joshuahoover: looks like an oversight of my part, and a really silly bug, but it's a criticla one :(
<verterok> joshuahoover: please asign it to me, I'll propose a branch in ~10 minutes
<joshuahoover> verterok: you read my mind :)
<verterok> *critical too
<verterok> joshuahoover: :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: actually this can't happen in a fresh install
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: can i have you step into the time machine and try to remember if the following bug ever got a fix committed or not? (related to wakeups, which another user complained about just recently): https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/378221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378221 in ubuntuone-client "uses up power while travelling" [High,Fix committed]
<joshuahoover> verterok: hmmm
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: nope
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: no, it never got fix committed
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: instead it nearly broke syncdaemon
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, there is a bug, but it might happen in a case of migration from a very old client
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: I mean: yes, it got fix committed. The fix broke syncdaemon and was thus rolled back.
<verterok> joshuahoover: maybe installed an old client a while back, and now installed a new one
<joshuahoover> verterok: ahh, ok, i would think if it happened on a fresh install, we'd see a lot more of these types of bugs
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: so it got fix-uncommitted
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: got ya...ok, i wanted to make sure that was the case and that it wasn't applied...thanks!
<verterok> joshuahoover: btw, should this bug be file to the karmic package too?
<joshuahoover> verterok: good question...i think we should...might want to double-check with statik to be sure
<verterok> joshuahoover: branch proposed :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: excellent! thank you!
<joshuahoover> verterok: just in time too, i've got another one with the same problem...marking as duplicate
<verterok> :)
<nomnex> I have installed the client and just removed it because I did not understand the folders structure. Can someone explain me. It was one sync directory and one or two (I don't remember) sub-directories. What the purpose of the subdirectories. Thanks
<dobey> nomnex: the only "sub-directory" is "Shared with Me" which is a symlink now. and it contains folders that others have shared with you
<nomnex> thank, there s been a while. symlink is a hard link? to the server?
<dobey> no. those folders are stored in a seprate location locally now
<nomnex> I have miss read I guess. There's been a while I have removed it, but want to try again. I understand the main directory (I place the document I want to sync with others trough the server) but what's the purpose of the sub directory "share with me"? I am confused.
<dobey> nomnex: if other people share their folders with you, they will appear under that directory, after they have been downloaded from the server
<nomnex> Oh I see that make sens now. These people will have each a separate sub-sub directory or all the documents will appear in the Share with me sub dir?
<dobey> they will be multiple folders, named like "folder from user name"
<nomnex> Thank you. I did not have anyone to try with and I have been wondering for a while.
<dobey> sure
<nomnex> I have a problem. Error message installing the software.
<dobey> what error message?
<nomnex> it is a virtual application after downloading and it interrupts
<dobey> i don't understand... what version of ubuntu are you on?
<nomnex> I do again. (from the ubuntuone page, download the client) steps: Launch application window > apturl > ok > launch the download > Error: Package Ubutnu-on is virtual
<dobey> i think you need to update your system, or possibly enable universe if it's not enabled
<dobey> are you on ubuntu 9.04?
<nomnex> oh! my bad, I have forgotten to download the PPA... sorry about it, I try again.
<nomnex> yes 9.04. it all went fine this time :). thanks again for the help
<rtg> hello everyone. I am testing UbuntuOne on 3 local laptops and it looks like the daemons do not communicate with the server on a regular basis, I.e. the files get updated only when disconnect/connect is performed or u1sync is called manually. Is it normal or it is just me?
<thisfred> anyone have karmic running on a macbook? (I ask for someone else, I have not been converted)
<benoitc> that's for me :)
<benoitc> i'm tempted to say yes reading the wiki though
<sysdoc> Has anyone else had a problem uploading a file through nautilus and it not showing up through the web interface?
<sysdoc> Ubuntuone indicated that the file upload was successful, and I looked to see it from the web and there is no accounting for it by disk usage or otherwise
#ubuntuone 2009-10-01
<koolhead> hi all
<statik> hola
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hi everyone! If you are here for the Ubuntu One Desktop+ Developers meeting, could you please respond with "me"? We'll report on status (DONE/TODO/BLOCKED) in order of the "me" responses.
<statik> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<sysdoc> me
<teknico> well, it was bound to happen, sooner or later :-)
<rodrigo_> me
<statik> oh, aquarius doesn't have network currently, asked me to send his apologies
<statik> DONE: vacation, fixed a security bug, about 10 phone calls
<statik> TODO: help fix all the remaining bugs for karmic :)
<statik> BLCK: none
<CardinalFang> me
<statik> teknico, your turn
<teknico> DONE: more reviews; implemented and proposed a branch for contacts deletion (#406314); fixed a bug and landed a branch about desktopcouch getting deleted records (#439861); explored the javascript code in the files web ui with urbanape
<teknico> TODO: review the use cases and wireframes for the contacts web ui (#399664), apply the contacts web design structure to server-side code (#439089)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<urbanape> me
<jblount> DONE: Work on /files/ redesign
<jblount> TODO: Update joshuahoover on redesign bugs, finish /files/ redesign work, extend to the rest of the site,
<jblount> BLOCKED: /files/ is taking longer than expected. Not blocked, but worth noting.
<jblount> sysdoc: next?
<sysdoc> by me
<statik> sysdoc, it's ok if you are just here to observe, welcome. rodrigo next? dobey, you around?
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More Tomboy syncing debugging for edge/production. Got evo-couchdb, couchdb-glib and tomboy package fixes nominated for karmic. Proposed couchdb-glib/evolution-couchdb for inclusion in GNOME 2.29
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI. API documentation for couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: worked on couchdb crash with #couchdb, got some patches.  Applied to package.  Bug#439499
<CardinalFang> TODO: Test packages, tweak patches, submit to uploaders.  Perhaps recommend to cloud couchdb owner.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKING: None, probably.
<CardinalFang> urbanapé!
<urbanape> DONE: More work on BIndwood manifest branch.
<urbanape> TODO: Land it
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<vds> me
<urbanape> vds: you're up
<vds> DONE: still cloud_server and twisted
<vds> TODO:  go ahead till the daemon does all it is supposed to do!
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<dobey> me
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Backport python-oauth, Update ubunet-dependencies, File RT for install on servers
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix more bugs.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<statik> i thinks thats everyone who showed up. wow everyone has been busy
<statik> jblount, ok to close it out?
<jblount> statik: yep!
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<rodrigo_> dobey: so the python-oauth stuff is done then? just waiting for it to be installed on the server?
<statik> vds, i'd like to know more about the cloud_server and twisted, are there some bug numbers/branches for that work that I can look at?
<statik> jblount, is there a branch i can look at for the redesign stuff?
<dobey> rodrigo_: building the packages in the hackers ppa right now
<rodrigo_> cool!
<jblount> statik: lp:~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/one-branch-to-rule-them-all :)
<vds> statik: I think lucio is working on filing the bug for that
<jblount> statik: That branch has all of the js stuff that urbanape and sidnei worked on last week, combined with my new template stuff.
<urbanape> yay, jblount
<dobey> maybe i should try to work on tarmac today
<jblount> Ok, I need to step away for a bit. Be back in an hour or so.
<aquarius> jblount, I believe I checked that "do the CSS for the notes web UI" was a bug on your list, but now I can't find it :(
<statik> hi urbanape, when i pulled in todays karmic updates i got a message about bindwood not being compatible, but the second time i started firefox i didn't get that message
<statik> urbanape, i don't know whether we need a bug about updating bindwood supported version string, or whether it was a temporal kind of thing that won't be seen in the final release
<urbanape> statik, hmm... that's odd
<urbanape> what version of ff is in the update?
<urbanape> I'm using 3.5.3 now
<urbanape> which should be within the supported range
<statik> urbanape, firefox:
<statik>   Installed: 3.5.4~hg20090930r26445+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<statik> i've gotta run for now, but wanted to at least mention that i bumped into it. might turn out to be nothing
<urbanape> k, thx
<urbanape> well, that was an interesting bug
<CardinalFang> verterok, what version of desktopcouch were you running to get bug#440072
<CardinalFang> ?
<verterok> CardinalFang: let me check
<verterok> CardinalFang: 0.4.2-0ubuntu1
<CardinalFang> verterok, Weird.  I can't see what would cause that.
<CardinalFang> Some scoping change?  I'll make the references explicit.
<verterok> CardinalFang: let me know if you need me to test something :)
<CardinalFang> verterok: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/dbus-refs-explicit-and-rm-resolve-on-disappear
<CardinalFang> verterok, how's that?
<CardinalFang> verterok, I can give you a diff if you prefer.
<verterok> CardinalFang: I'm getting the diff :)
<CardinalFang> verterok, today's couchdb package fixes peer-peer replication.  It's in the upload queue, but I can put them in my PPA.
<verterok> CardinalFang: can I start desktopcouch-service from a branch?
<CardinalFang> verterok, yes.  That exception happened in pairing, but it should have been the same as service.
<CardinalFang> verterok,  $ PYTHONPATH=. python bin/desktopcouch-service
<verterok> cool
<verterok> CardinalFang: I just got https://pastebin.canonical.com/22855/
<verterok> but don't looks like related to the change
<CardinalFang> verterok, yes, not important, but ugly.
<verterok> CardinalFang: https://pastebin.canonical.com/22856/
<CardinalFang> verterok: Wut?
<verterok> CardinalFang: that was doing the pairing
<CardinalFang> verterok, that makes no sense.
<CardinalFang> verterok, at the top of   discover_services , please put  assert add_commport_name_cb is not None  .
<verterok> ok
<verterok> CardinalFang: AssertionError on startup
<CardinalFang> verterok: stack trace?
<verterok> CardinalFang: https://pastebin.canonical.com/22857/
<CardinalFang> Wtf.
<CardinalFang> What braindead moron added that?!!@#
<CardinalFang> Oh.  Me.
<CardinalFang> Fortunately, it didnt' do anything except flod the log and waste our time.  Dang.
<statik> CardinalFang, you are welcome to copy packages over to the ubuntuone/hackers PPA if our devs need it for running tests now and don't want to wait for the upload queue
<CardinalFang> statik, Rgr.  I will prepare a package soon just for that.
 * CardinalFang eyes dput suspiciously.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Got a minute to review?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/dbus-refs-explicit-and-rm-resolve-on-disappear/+merge/12747
<thisfred> CardinalFang: sure!
<thisfred> on it
<CardinalFang> thisfred, on that page, the last two lines fixes verterok's problem.
<thisfred> kk
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I fixed one additional problem:  When services disappear, we shouldn't try to resolve them.  It's impossible.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Finally, I made changes to the callback references because verterok convinced me (incorrectly) that Python closures are broken or I don't understand them.  In fact, I didn't need to change most of the middle part at all.
 * verterok hides
 * verterok just filed a bug
<CardinalFang> It's okay verterok.  You did good.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: eh, ok. So are you reverting those changes, or is there still some benefit to them? Or did I misparse that sentence?
<verterok> :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I don't plan to revert because it's slightly better this way, I think.  I prefer explicit values and namespaces spook me.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: +1000
<CardinalFang> Python 4 may fix the scoping rules.
<thisfred> explicit is better than implicit
 * thisfred blushingly admits to a dislike of lambda's in python
<CardinalFang> "Although that way may not be obvious at first unless you're Dutch."
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> I think that particular scope may be too wide: "unless you're GvR" is closer probably ;)
<thisfred> at least, it took me a while to see the obviousness in some cases
<thisfred> so is this in fact currying you're doing with the lambda? :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Naw, I'm just shrinking the closure area from 50 lines to one line.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: found a few small issues, which may have been there before your branch...
<thisfred> actually I'm pretty sure they were, but they still need to be fixed.
<CardinalFang> shoot!
<thisfred> also, won't this blow up if there is more than one arg?:        def handle_error(*args):
<thisfred>             """An error in resolving a new service."""
<thisfred>             logging.error("zeroconf ItemNew error for services, %s", args)
<CardinalFang> No.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Lists are str-ized there.
<CardinalFang> Tuples, actually.  It's right.
<CardinalFang> logging.error(fmt, *args)
<CardinalFang> logging.error(fmt, *formatargs)   # better.
<CardinalFang> So, args is the first item of formatargs.  ( args, )
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, right, I wasn't aware of logging.error doing special stuff, I missed it wasn't a string interpolation
<CardinalFang> thisfred, You would be totally right if that "," were "%".
<thisfred> CardinalFang: exactly, so, withdrawn ;)(
<thisfred> perhaps all my other comments are similarly misguided...
<thisfred> but it's still guilty until proven innocent :P
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay.
<thisfred> that means repushed? Or that you've stopped talking to me? :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ^
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Updated.  Pushed.  And I'm not talking to you any more.
<thisfred> great. fine.
<thisfred> (and we don't even have aquarius here to act as a go-between...)
<thisfred> ubottu: can you ask CardinalFang why it is that I don't get any changes to replication.py?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: or were those not bugs?
<CardinalFang> ubottu, are you as confused as to what thisfred is talking about as I am!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/dbus-refs-explicit-and-rm-resolve-on-disappear/revision/80
<thisfred> ubottu: please tell CardinalFang that I remerged his branch thrice, then branched it directly, got revision 80, and yet I see no changes. Could you kindly investigate whether he deigned to actually save his changes (if any) to the file in question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, I see
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I'll change a few more things.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the long lines are gone, but not the spurious imports, and also not the undefined sn variables?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, revno 81 pushed.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Have you read "The Baroque Cycle" three books by Neal Stephenson?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: indeed I have!
<thisfred> wrong answer? :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: indeed I have!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, "^W"
<CardinalFang> thisfred, the Jack / Pasha scene in which they communicate via the floor boards and dirt is hilarious.
<thisfred> hehe, yeah, I'd forgotten about that. It's been a while. I should reread it, but I think I gave the books away.
<thisfred> O well, I have a library 1 minute's walk away
<CardinalFang> "O most noble floor, exalted above all pavements....Though you have already been generous far beyond my deserts in allowing me to grovel on you, I have yet another request: The next time you have the high honor to come into contact with the sole of the Pasha’s slipper, will you please most humbly beseech said item of footwear to inform the Pasha that the following conditions exist..."
<thisfred> :)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 231, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.96.0 (client)
<statik> jblount: should this bug be marked as in-progress rather than triaged? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/435314
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<jblount> statik: Marked as 'in progress' now. Did you see the plan of attack stuff urbanape sent your way?
<statik> jblount: not yet, but i will read it tonight
<jblount> statik: It was in IRC and basically amounts to "Let's get /files/ and the website static ish stuff done for Tuesday, then scamble on /contacts/ and /notes/ for Thursday"
<statik> jblount: oh right. i like that plan
<jblount> statik: He is a smart monkey.
<statik> telling me no when i ask for too agressive of a schedule is a very important skill to have :)
#ubuntuone 2009-10-02
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, thisfred, aquarius:  Okay, I'm finally awake.  Let's bring the replication talk here.
<aquarius> hey
<aquarius> kk
 * CardinalFang curses xchat ^W
<jdobrien> hi CardinalFang
<aquarius> right
<aquarius> CardinalFang, does replication work for you?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, with your encode-db-names branch, I mean
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, aquarius, no.  I get HTTP 500s, and I don't think I should get those.
<aquarius> *500*?
<aquarius> blimey, I don't get 500s
<aquarius> where do you get them?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, jdobrien:  Python -> cloud couchdb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/283814/
<CardinalFang> aquarius, jdobrien:  couchdb -> cloud couchdb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/283805/
<aquarius> right, I get the second of those
<aquarius> the first of those I do not get
<aquarius> I was getting 401 for python->cloudcouch, until I changed the OAuth signature method to PLAINTEXT
<CardinalFang> Mine is already PLAINTEX.
<thisfred> yoyoyo
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, ?
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, !
 * jdobrien puts on "Everyday is like Sunday" so he feels like it's the weekend
<aquarius> I wish python-couchdb didn't use HEADs for everything, because you don't get the body telling you what the problem is :(
<jdobrien> aquarius, ditch it
<aquarius> jdobrien, I am thinking of doing exactly that for lucid
<aquarius> not now, though. That's a radical change. statik will boil us in oil if we do it after beta. ;)
<jdobrien> yes
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, can you see the error log for the server?
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, not live
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, I am going to ping a losa and get it
<thisfred> aquarius: can we hack python-couchdb to temporarily not do that?
<aquarius> thisfred, not quickly.
<aquarius> I don't think
<thisfred> shit
<aquarius> hang on, I'll have a look
 * thisfred looks
<aquarius> hahahaa I lie
<aquarius> one line change
<aquarius> there is a head() method in couchdb.client
<aquarius> just change it to do "GET" :)
<thisfred> aquarius: always with the lying
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that would be useful for your 500s. couchdb/client.py, line 986
<thisfred> aquarius: actually I see 5 head calls
<thisfred> still
<aquarius> where?
<thisfred> and my client only has 976 lines
<aquarius> the only place in the whole file that says HEAD (in caps) is that method
<thisfred> so maybe different version
<thisfred> aquarius: ah, I was looking at the lowercase calls to head()
<thisfred> you're smarter
<aquarius> I have karmic's python-couchdb
 * CardinalFang is afk 5 min.
<thisfred> aquarius: I'm looking at the one in our sourcecode, so yeah
<aquarius> ok, I get a 400 when trying to do replication because we're talking to the cloud couch using the wrong oauth tokens; i.e., we're using the local tokens, for some reason
<thisfred> aquarius: ah
<aquarius> can't work out why, though. am confused by chasing around inside replication.py
<thisfred> I thought CardinalFang already landed a fix for that
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah the import code is rather freaky
<thisfred> aquarius: it looks up ubuntuone.py by variable name
<thisfred> I would have just used an explicit registry
<thisfred> (or that's even too fancy a word, a dictionary "constant")
<facundobatista> Hi all
<thisfred> aquarius: so, but everything happens in replication_services/ubuntuone.py
<thisfred> hi facundobatista
<aquarius> am confused to hell by replication.py/couchdb_io.py. get_database_names_replicatable seems to not be setting up the connection right, but...where do the oauth tokens get injected in?
<aquarius> this is my head proving to me that it's harder for me to read code than it is to write it. :)
<aquarius> wtf? it's trying to read the management database on the *remote* server to see which databases need replicating.
<aquarius> this is not gonna work. :)
<CardinalFang> Eh?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, replication.py, line 175
<thisfred> aquarius: perhaps your management db was one that was prepared earlier, by code that was ehhh, in flux?
<aquarius> for remote_db_name in couchdb_io.get_database_names_replicatable(couchdb_io.mkuri(addr, port))
<aquarius> addr, port is the remote DB
<aquarius> and get_database_names_replicatable looks at the management DB to work out which database names there are
<thisfred> hmm
<CardinalFang> Or, which ones it should not replcate.
<aquarius> I think that line should have localhost, int(local_port) in it, like line 161 does
<aquarius> CardinalFang, but I might be misunderstanding this code
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I think you're right.
<aquarius> this doesn't solve the problem that couch-to-couch replication doesn't work, which looks like a couch bug to me
<CardinalFang> aquarius, it works between peers.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, but it reads the *other* machine's management database. So it works between peers by accident, no? ;)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, No it doesn't.  peers is the first half of the do_all_replication function.
<CardinalFang> Services is the second half.
<aquarius> oh, yeah, we don't do pull from peers, got it
<aquarius> peers push to us.
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<aquarius> I'm going to talk to the couch guys about replication not working
<CardinalFang> I think we need log files first, yes?
<aquarius> that's why I did http://friendpaste.com/7K7zNRMK0sEaITradrRXAt
<aquarius> if they need logfiles from the other end, then yeah
<aquarius> jdobrien, how do we get logfiles from cloud couch/
<aquarius> ?
<jdobrien> aquarius, I had them copied over but haven't looked yet. check the private channel for details
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, aquarius: how about this addition to the api: 'cloudsync': {'dbprefix': 'u/a87/ff6/4', 'host': 'http://localhost:6612'},
<jdobrien> that would be real data of course
<aquarius> jdobrien, what's "host"?
<jdobrien> aquarius, in production it would be https://couchdb.o.u.c
<aquarius> but, er, it'll always be that, right?
<jdobrien> aquarius, not in testing and locally
<jdobrien> aquarius, you know, when we right integrations tests :)
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, Please make the prefix something I should append to directly.
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, That is, put a slash on the end if my db name "foo" shouldn't be 'u/a87/ff6/4foo'
<aquarius> jdobrien, a not totally unreasonable point. ;-)
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, I heartily approve of this.
<jdobrien> thisfred, CardinalFang, aquarius: I am just returning whatever get_user_db_path returns
 * dobey wonders what is using all his network
 * dobey wishes top had a %NET column
<jamalta> dobey: now that would be convinient
<jblount> MEETING STARTS
<jblount> Welcome to the Ubuntu One Desktop+ developers meeting. Anyone can watch, but to give your status please respond with "me".
<jdobrien> thisfred, CardinalFang, aquarius: I don't really want the API code deciding it should end in a slash
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> me (although I'm always tempted to say meeesa like Jar Jar Binks)
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> jblount: just a warning, i have an itchy trigger finger
<urbanape> DONE: Working on one-branch-to-rule-them-all with jblount. Got folder and file actions to conditionally show based on whether the user has delete or write privileges in that context. Dropped Bindwood development for Karmic. Will pick it up after release for our PPA and Lucid.
<urbanape> TODO: Running tests before commit and push. Find some other functionality that needs work on the files UI.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None.
<urbanape> aquarius: pour it on
<vds> me
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: had no internet connection; was annoyed; working on DC-to-cloud replication
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: DC-to-cloud replication; fix unknownloginerror; look at oauth-enabling twisted
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 1
<aquarius> teknico, you're up
<teknico> DONE: updating the contacts web ui code to the sprint use cases (#440070); fixed a bug in the cloud_server CouchDb code
<teknico> TODO: updating the contacts web ui code to the sprint use cases (#440070); apply the contacts web design structure to server-side code (#439089)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<thisfred> ( jblount : just for that you get http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUQfHRfX2o8 )
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed #371674 (friendly names in web ui)
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix more bugs.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> jblount: *bang*
<jblount> DONE: More work on the /files/ UI, chats with joshuahoover and teknico and urbanape about scheduling the redesign (and keeping lp:~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/one-branch-to-rule-them-all from getting too big.
<jblount> TODO: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&assignee_option=choose&field.assignee=jblount&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: OH HAI
<CardinalFang> Sorry, not ready yet.
<jblount> vds: Want to cut in line?
<vds> DONE: cloud_server quota integration almost done, code review
<vds> TODO: finish integration, code review
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<CardinalFang> DONE: Closed and triaged several bugs.  Fixed #440072, #435484, . Started encoding of db names in couchdb replication.  Packaged couchdb, and added to new PPA.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get d-c replicating to cloud.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None, maybe.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Thanks
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, I don't really care.  You're changing path into prefix, but I can fix it up.
<urbanape> man, what the heck happened to the tests? crazy errors in parts of the code I'm not even touching.
<urbanape> jblount, when was the last time trunk-2a was merged into o-b-t-r-t-a?
<jblount> urbanape: It's been maybe a week?
<urbanape> does bzr merge not have a dry-run option?
<urbanape> only 2 conflicts. I'll do that on my branch
<mac_v> hi all.. i remove ubuntuone from the bookmarks and.... everytime i start ubuntuone it keeps adding itself to the bookmarks.. how do i prevent this?
<facu> mac_v, which bookmarks? how do you start ubuntuone?
<mac_v> facu: the nautilus bookmarks[places menu]... i start U1 from the applications menu , i dont have it in the startup list
<mac_v> BTW , i'm on karmic
<facu> dobey, ping
<dobey> facu: hi
<dobey> mac_v: you can't prevent it yet
<dobey> mac_v: it's a known/open bug
<mac_v> dobey: argh! ... really frustrating bug..
 * mac_v searches for bug#
<dobey> mac_v: unfortunately it's not possible to know that the user doesn't want the bookmark there, programmatically
<facu> dobey, maybe handling it in the configuration?
<mac_v> dobey: cant there be a gconf seting somewhere?
<mac_v> this is *the* main reason , i dont even start U1 :(
<mac_v> dobey: do you happen to know the bug# ? for some reason its hiding from me ;)
<dobey> what is the problem with having it in the bookmarks?
<dobey> i don't know the bug # no, i'd have to look for it
<mac_v> dobey: a bookmark in the menu for something i dont even need often is frustrating ;p ... i use it rarely and this makes it even rarer ;)
<dobey> mac_v: you have some odd logic :)
<dobey> mac_v: the reason we add the bookmark of course is that for us to show up in places, the only way is to add the bookmark, since we're not a mounted filesystem (and if we were, you wouldn't be able to remove it from the places list either (well, you'd have to stop the service, unmounting it))
<mac_v> dobey: a bookmark is for something you use often... when this keeps adding it self , the menu becomes bigger... i want to only see the bookmarks i use often not other bookmarks which i use rarely ...  ;) also since the folder can be brought up from the notification area ,  i dont see why this is absolutely essential ;p
<dobey> mac_v: 99% of the time, the applet icon is hidden
<mac_v> oh!
<dobey> mac_v: it's only shown when actively syncing, or when disconnected
<mac_v> dobey: hmm.. doesnt hide for me... is it timed to disappear ? maybe i dont use it for long enough
<dobey> mac_v: it times out after connecting/updating
<dobey> mac_v: if it's disconnected, it's always show (so you can click/connect)
<mac_v> oh ... ok
<mac_v> dobey: you could add the bookmark , similar to how indicator applet adds itself to the panel... i-a uses the /usr/share/gnome-panel/add-indicator-applet.py
<mac_v>  i-a is added only once and then sets itself a gconf to not add again
<sysdoc> Ubuntuone seems to be uploading files but they do not show up in the web interface, have read where others are having the same problem, has anyone head of a possible fix and a time line?
<sysdoc> heard*
<aquarius> CardinalFang, lp:~sil/desktopcouch/replicate-u1-encode-db-names is a tiny branch on top of your branch of the same name
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so you probably want to pull it into your branch
<aquarius> CardinalFang, it makes the signing stuff correctly use "https" in the URL to sign
<aquarius> CardinalFang, this will make requests to the cloud fail, until jasondavies' patch lands in cloud couchdb and we have the apache proxy set the header correctly
<CardinalFang> aquarius, do you mind making a bug for that?  The distro folks will want to know why code is changing.
<facu> sysdoc, I know that we had issues about notifications
<sysdoc> facu, nitifications?
<sysdoc> notifications?* whew
<facu> sysdoc, I mean the notifications used to synchronize the different elements
<facu> sysdoc, so you make a change through your desktop, and takes some time to show in the web ui
<sysdoc> facu, is 8 hours more than enough time? lol
<facu> sysdoc, I'm checking right now the status
<sysdoc> facu, thx
<facu> sysdoc, they're telling me that there isn't anything in the web UI to do live updates
<facu> sysdoc, and that you should reload the page in the browser to see the changes
<sysdoc> facu, well that was the 1 st thing I did assuming it would be there, and of course it is not
<urbanape> eventually, we may explore Comet or other long polling to get a more responsive UI
<urbanape> but for now, yes, reloading should bring in the new information.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/440660 and assigned to you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440660 in desktopcouch "Correctly use https in OAuth signed URL when making SSL requests" [Undecided,New]
<urbanape> if it's not showing up after a reload 8 hours later, that sounds like a bug.
<sysdoc> Have uploaded this file twice, and on both occasions the file has not been on the site.
<facu> sysdoc, but you did reload the page, right?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I'll do a bug against couchdb as well for reading X-Forwarded-Ssl
<sysdoc> facu, as I stated before that was the 1st thing I did...
<sysdoc> And have tried reloading, reuploading the file twice now and still nothing in the web...:)
<urbanape> do other of your files show up in the web ui?
<sysdoc> UbuntuOne fail... I'm moving on...:)
<sysdoc> urbanape, negative
<sysdoc> Said that it was uploading 2 files have no idea where the 2 nd one was, but that is what I got in the notification pop up on the local machine..
<aquarius> grrrrrrr!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I can't report a bug against couchdb -- launchpad sends me to the wiki, and ubuntu-bug says "this is not a genuine ubuntu package".
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yeah, don't bother there.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, what did we decide about the sig method?
<aquarius> well...PLAINTEXT works. HMAC ought to work, but the python-oauth stuff is still being done by dobey and rodrigo, I think
<facu> sysdoc, so you should open a bug :|
<facu> sysdoc, please, attach the full log ($HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log) to see if the file was uploaded correctly
 * jblount wonders if anyone else hides when the door rings at their house.
<sysdoc> facu, there are many bugs reporting this very same behavior. Well look at the log file to see if there is anything of interest when I have time
<facu> sysdoc, ok, thanks!
<facu> sysdoc, seek for "error", it shouldn't be any
<jamalta> jblount: lol, i kinda do.. i sneakily try to peek at who it is
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I need to head off because it's my weekend with my daughter. Is there anything you need from me before I go?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes.  Fix it all.
 * aquarius laughs
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Have a nice weekend.
 * facu -> reboot
<aquarius> CardinalFang, if you drop me a mail this evening letting me know where we're up to, I'll take a look over the weekend if I get a chance, or Monday morning
<CardinalFang> aquarius, WIll do.
<aquarius> have a good weekend, all
<statik> CardinalFang, is this bug fixed already? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/423237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423237 in desktopcouch "package couchdb 0.10.0~svn809550-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,In progress]
<statik> oops, just noticed it was assigned to me
<statik> rmcbride, could you see if this problem still exists with the current packages? I'm inclined to close it as no longer happening: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/423237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423237 in desktopcouch "package couchdb 0.10.0~svn809550-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,In progress]
<CardinalFang> statik, I haven't seen that lately.
<statik> CardinalFang, rmcbride: if it doesn't happen when upgrading from jaunty to karmic now, then i think the bug should be closed.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> CardinalFang: do you have packages from kenvandine's ppa installed?
<kenvandine> dobey, i doubt it... don't think i ever had that snapshot in my ppa
<dobey> kenvandine: no, but most of us have the current packages in your ppa installed to fix another problem (and i think those packages also fix that problem), but i presume that version isn't in ubuntu yet
<CardinalFang> dobey, er, for couchdb-bin?  I have a new version arriving in Karmic, Real Soon Now.
<dobey> ok, cool
 * CardinalFang boggles at slowness of us.archive.u.c .
<dobey> welcome to The Day After Beta
<dobey> it's like The Day After Tomorrow, but not as cold.
<thisfred> The Day after Tomorrow the musical: "you"
<thisfred> re always two days away
<rmcbride> statik: hmm. That'll take some setting up. I have some stuff running on my jaunty box right now. (just saw the question in this channel). I'll look at it after teh current effort
<statik> rmcbride: thanks.
<CardinalFang> I'm going to set up a Jaunty image soon.
<nzmm> hi i dont understand how to add a computer.  I click Ubuntu One and nothing seems to happen
<nzmm> nm i figured it out
<CardinalFang> nzmm, what did you expect, and what did you have to do?  We hate surprises.  Maybe we can make something better.
<rmcbride> statik: CardinalFang: my virtualization server seems to have caught the swine flu. I'm going to upgrade my other netbook, which is still on jaunty and test #423237 that way
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, Rgr.
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, how do I know when the u1 cloud couchdb is upgraded?
<nzmm> CardinalFang:  so i clicked UbuntuOne in the main menu, and all i got was silence.  No feedback of any sort.  I use Opera btw.  My solution was to right click the disconnected UbuntuOne and click Go to Web, which took me to the add computer dialog.  From there on, things were fine
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, i don't know
<CardinalFang> nzmm, Hrm.  Suppose you open a terminal and type:  $ gnome-open http://example.com/   # what happens?
<nzmm> CardinalFang:  also the tray icon does not animate like dropboxs' does during update.  I find that disconcerting from a, is it doing anything point of view.
<nzmm> i get a new tab in Opera
<nzmm> opera -notrayicon -newpage %s   <--- the command in preferred programs for opening new browser
<nzmm> also i think you need an 'in progress' emblem for files yet to be synced, ala dropbox.  and emblems should apply to folders as well imho
<statik> nzmm, thanks for the suggestions. the tray icon animating is a very controversial topic, it used to animate and we got rid of the animation. for the other suggestions, filing bug reports is the best way to ensure they don't get forgotten in the mists of long lost IRC logs
<nzmm> ok
<vladanian> Hey guys, is the "Tomboy Web" sync w/ ubuntu one working for people?
<statik> vladanian, it was broken until earlier today. we did a DB update for the OAuth credentials a couple of hours ago and I thought rodrigo said it worked for him after that.
<statik> vladanian, are you getting 'server is not responding'?
<vladanian> statik: yes, and the debug info tells me error 400 bad request
<statik> vladanian, this is the version i have: emurphy@sunk:~$ apt-cache policy tomboy
<statik> tomboy:
<statik>   Installed: 1.0.0-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> hey vladanian
<vladanian> hey ken
<statik> i know there was a patch this week uploaded about fixing the HMAC-SHA1 signature
<vladanian> statik: I have 1.0.0-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> [ERROR]: Failed to get auth URL from https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/. Exception was: System.UriFormatException: Absolute URI is too short
<kenvandine> is what i get
<statik> vladanian, bummer :( could you file a bug? rmcbride, you're probably interested in tracking the testing status of tomboy also ^
<vladanian> statik: Ok, I will
<rmcbride> statik: most definitely
<vladanian> Are the ubuntu update servers crazy slow for you guys, too? Is people downloading the beta that's causing this? It's like I'm on dialup over here
<kenvandine> vladanian, slow for me too
<statik> vladanian, yes there is lots of slowness today
<dobey> the tray icon has an 'updating' icon now btw
<dobey> not animating, but it shows it's updating stuff
<kenvandine> vladanian, everyone upgrading to the beta :)
<dobey> the browser thing sounds weird
<dobey> "Go to Web" doesn't open the "Add this computer" page, it just opens the main page.
<vladanian> kenvandine: It's pretty bad ass. I've playing w/ fedora 12 the past week -- the gap is widening all the time
<kenvandine> :)
<vladanian> I'm going to continue my fedora tests in a vm :)
<kenvandine> rmcbride, so the server should be ready to handle the tomboy syncing now?
<kenvandine> i just assumed that wasn't up yet
<rmcbride> kenvandine: that's my understanding. I'm not handling infrastructure on that. statik's comment was more toward the fact that the feature's testable/usable status is of interest to me.
<kenvandine> ok
<vladanian> statik: I filed the bug here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/440862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440862 in tomboy "Tomboy Web synchronization fails to connect to Ubuntu One" [Undecided,New]
<vladanian> Ah, is that a bot?
<CardinalFang> ubottu, are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot?
<kenvandine> yup
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, are you a bot?
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<vladanian> sweet, well you got outbotted, bot
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, You're in a desert walking along in the sand when all of the sudden you look down, and you see a tortoise, kenvandine, it's crawling toward you.  You reach down, you flip the tortoise over on its back....
 * kenvandine wants to hear the end of this story
<CardinalFang> vladanian, kenvandine is obviously a Replicant.
<vladanian> CardinalFang: I've suspected as much. esp when kenvandine is sporting his replicantwear lime green foresight shirt
<kenvandine> haha
<dobey> funny, he doesn't look like a replicant
<CardinalFang> Well, he scored a C on the Turing Test.
<dobey> wrong test
<dobey> Voight-Kampff would be better for that
<rmcbride> definitely Voight-Kampff
<vladanian> rmcbride: These two bugs may be related
<vladanian> The first time I try, it gives the too short error
 * rmcbride has been reading the comic adaptation of "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep" and thinks it would have made a better movie than the Blade Runner version
<vladanian> The second, third, etc times, it goes to the bad req error
<rmcbride> vladanian: I'll leave my comments in that bug then and let it be sorted out on the dev end
<vladanian> I changed my option to local dir, then changed it back to Tomboy Web, and got the too short error
<vladanian> cool
<joshuahoover> kenvandine, rmcbride: should tomboy sync work now with u1?
<joshuahoover> (sorry if i'm late to this party)
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I'm told that it should, but testing does not bear that out. vladanian has written a good bug report on the behavior
<rmcbride> I get consistent no-go across my test systems
<rmcbride> for that
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: ok, thanks, i get a "server not responding" error when trying to set it up to hit prod
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: that's pretty much what we're seeing. Running tomboy from a term with 'tomboy --debug' shows what is really happening
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: ah, good to know!
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: out of curiosity, what vm engine do you run for your test environments?
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: currently I have vmware server on an old Athlon 64+ duo core
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I'd much prefer to run kvm on my laptop, but it has no VE available thanks to Sony
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: ah, got ya...i run virtualbox for mine
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: haven't tried kvm, i know i should :)
<rmcbride> I'm just very familiar with vmware server, having used it at my former employ. One of these days I'll force myself to try virtualbox again. it was something like herding wolverines last time I tried it a couple years ago
<rmcbride> kvm and our really cool image management stuff would be awesome, but the laptop isn't capable, and the other VM box is doing double duty right now.
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: "our really cool image management stuff"?
<rmcbride> well the laptop is "capable" if I don't mind not actually being able to get any work done because the hypervisor has ground to a halt
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: one sec. I forget the package names. Basically some stuff that automates image creation/installation
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: ahhh...cool
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: for instance ubuntu-virt-server and ubuntu-virt-manager.
<rmcbride> err mgmt would be the last bit of the second one
<rmcbride> and of course ubuntu-vm-builder
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: i remember reading something about it on the wiki a while ago but found myself needing to setup xubuntu, kubuntu and other sorts of environments to try to reproduce some problems users were seeing
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: that's mainly what I've been using virtualization for. anythign that's not ubuntu-karmic
<rmcbride> I have plenty of physical machines for karmic
<rmcbride> though I'll be getting more hardware by the end of the year I hope
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: why do i have this vision in my head of you running some sort of mad laboratory of computers in your house? ;)
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I don't yet have any jacobs' ladders or van-de-graf generators running, but I do have a neat lightning display hooked up for just that effect
 * jblount smiles at the 12 VMs sitting on his laptop
<joshuahoover> jblount: and that's just for testing the site with different versions of windows and ie, right? ;)
<jblount> joshuahoover: I haven't even gotten there yet, but I have three Windows VMs. Should probably setup a Windows 7 VM sometime soon.
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: any experience with testing evolution-couchdb? i'm trying to test evolution couchdb...i remember it working before but now when i go to copy a couple address book contacts (from a fresh evolution setup) to the u1 couchdb contacts i get a crash report with a traceback showing: importerror: cannot import name replication_services
<sysdoc> I've ran Win7 in a VM and was surprised at how well it did run (beta of course).
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: none whatsoever. I had planned to try that today. I am a thunderbird user, and setting up evolution is something I have not done (mainly because of the complication of setting it up with an email password that I never enter)
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I suppose I could get it just talking to gmail, but I have not done so far
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I would say that the importerror traceback is a significant  bug worthy event
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: yeah, same here, i use thunderbird too...i'm working on tutorials and trying to find things i can start to doc...not having a ton of luck
<dobey> later! weekend time!
#ubuntuone 2009-10-03
<mac_v> hi... i was using the ubuntuone ppa since very early > http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/beta/ubuntu  , do i still need the ppa or the official karmic repos is sufficient?
<WinterWeaver> hey all... just tried to add my computer via web interface, but got this error: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:56649.
<WinterWeaver> anyone here?
<WinterWeaver> I get this error when trying to add my computer to my U1 acount: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:56649.
<WinterWeaver> ah there we go
<WinterWeaver> I think I waited too long before adding the computer
<six110> hi all. I did a big mistake: today I created a new launchpad account and I deleted my old account, because I had some troubles with ubuntuone's autentication. But I forgot to delete my computer before delete the old account, and now my pc is synchronizing my old files! How can I delete my pc from my old account?
<six110> grazie dell'aiuto
<FND> hi - I just started playing with desktopcouch.records
<FND> however, I get a 401 for get_records - how would I authenticate
<FND> (running Karmic beta)
<FND> whois ia
<FND> oops...
#ubuntuone 2009-10-04
<Nomnex> I use rsync to backup my home dir with my USBHD. Option --exclude-from=(text file) > the text files holds all directories I want to exclude from the backup. I want to exclude Ubuntu One dir but no matter I enclose it with quotes "Ubuntu One" or without quote Ubuntu One, the dir is copied on the HD.
<Nomnex> Is the Ubuntu One in home dir a physical directory?
<Nomnex> feedback anyone?
<verterok> Nomnex: yes, it's. try with: Ubuntu\ One
<verterok> Nomnex: hi :)
<Nomnex> will do that, thanks
<Nomnex> verterok: Ubuntu\ One, the directory is still copied
<Nomnex> "/home/user/Ubuntu One" is the full path
<verterok> Nomnex: did you quoted it?
<verterok> Nomnex: e.g: "Ubuntu\ One"
<Nomnex> without the quote Ubunt\ One
<Nomnex> Do I need the put the quotes and the back slash?
<verterok> Nomnex: I don't know much about rsync :)
<verterok> Nomnex: I think rsync accepts patterns in the exclude list
<Nomnex> yes, it does, no problem with the other folders. Only Ubuntu One
<verterok> Nomnex: so you could use something like: Ubunt*.One
<verterok> sorry: Ubuntu*One
<Nomnex> thanks, let me try once again.
<Nomnex> verterok: "Ubutnu\ One" did the trick. Thanks;-)
<Nomnex> Ubuntu*One did it too.
<Nomnex> see you.
<mercutio22> hello there
<mercutio22> My files don't seem to ever upload
<mercutio22> I see no files in the web interface in spite of one of my computers being loaded with files at the ubuntuone folder
<josephnexus1> hello everyone
<josephnexus1> does ubuntuone support syncing of evolution?
<josephnexus1> and if it doesn't, does anyone know of software that can sync evolution between multiple computers (like desktop <-> laptop)
<thefinn93> hello, im having difficulty logging in to Ubuntu one: When I click the "Sign In" button (on launchpad) it loads for a bit then redirects me back the to same page
<thefinn93> can anyone here help?
<thefinn93> ...
#ubuntuone 2010-10-04
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> is there some proxy known issues? (try http://ubuntuone.com/p/IMd/ for instance)
<rye> didrocks, tried, got some pdf, but updown is unstable now
<rye> didrocks, checking with admins
<didrocks> rye: ok, I tried several times and other people confirm it's failing
<didrocks> rye: thanks :)
<rye> didrocks, updown will be updated soon to eliminate this issue
<didrocks> rye: awesome! thanks a lot :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> mandel: good morning
<mandel> duanedesign, morning :D
<duanedesign> mandel: i keep booting into windows, settle into install U1 port, then get called away or something comes up and I have to beeot back into Ubuntu :P
<mandel> nah, dont worry, I'd should be doina  anew package soon, I'll let you know wo that you can try the latests
<mandel> duanedesign, so far, fixing issues with windows 7 on 64... man I hate MS
<duanedesign> i am going to try and finish today. I had a question. Installing ubuntuone-storage-protocol with easy_install
<duanedesign> mandel: i tried easy_install -Z ubuntuone-storage-protocol, that did not work.
<mandel> duanedesign, mmm yes, it is not as easy, you should get it from lp, but for it too work you need prtoc and protobuf installed, I made a abtch file for that n the source of the port in lp
<mandel> duanedesign, there yo go: http://www.themacaque.com/?p=715
<mandel> it might have some bugs, I just tried it in my system, but should get you close
<duanedesign> mandel: sweet, perfect
<duanedesign> rye: had two or three people come in this weekend saying Ubuntu One service was down. Worked for me. They were all on Lucid. Don't know if it was coincidence or what but i wanted to mention it
<duanedesign> rye: sorry, it was note sync
<duanedesign> rye: i got a --debug from one person, it  is showing a (500)Internal Server Error  http://fpaste.org/GtIv/
<mahen> Hi !
<mahen> Just in case someone in charge is around ;-) I think I found a bug on : when downgrading ubuntu1 to 2 GB and upgrading it again to 50 GB, it remains limited to 2 GB also the 50 GB plan is written to be active :)
<mahen> (i.e. : my account is said to be full at 1.9GB :)
<mahen> -also +although
<beuno> mahen, ah, could you file a bug report about that?
<mahen> beuno: sure. As it's on the server side (not the U1 client), I didn't know I had to file one.
<beuno> mahen, sure, just file it here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<mahen> okay then, thanks :)
<beuno> joshuahoover, will be able to help you, I'm sure
<mahen> Thanks, I'll do it asap
#ubuntuone 2010-10-05
<csgeek> honk
<beuno> hiya csgeek
<csgeek> I'm trying to get ubuntuone client compiled from source, and its giving some odd issues.
<csgeek> hi bueno
<csgeek> s/bueno/beuno/
<csgeek> http://pastie.org/1199957  for anyone who has any ideas
<beuno> csgeek, I have no idea what it could be
<beuno> can I suggest emailing the list so the desktop folks can look at it tomorrow?
<csgeek> sure.. if you can point me to the mailing list.. I'll drop a more detailed email
<beuno> csgeek, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-users
 * ajmitch should probably join that as well
<csgeek> hmm.. says I have to be a team member to subscribe
<beuno> csgeek, sure, just join
<csgeek> alright. joined up.  Thanks beuno I'll tag up later on.
<duanedesign> morning all
<rodrigo_> ng
<mahen> hi
<duanedesign> hello mahen
<mahen> hello duane
<duanedesign> good morning
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20update%20the%20credit%20card%20on%20my%20account?
<duanedesign> this porrtion of the FAQ needs updated or to be removed?
<rye> duanedesign, /me is trying indicator thing - this already shows estimated time for metadata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/506415/
<duanedesign> nice
<rye> http://ubuntuone.com/p/Igg/
<duanedesign> rye: ever seen this pyintify error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/506460/
<rye> duanedesign, i remember i was getting one when I moved the folder out of Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, thank you
<danyR> guys.. gotta say...as of now, the edge website looks.... ACE!
<artir> https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/ just noticed there is an edge version
<artir> :P
<artir> btw, the Ubuntu-pay stuff works great
<artir> the U1 logo is still the old one, though
<danyR> yeah, I noticed that in the web interface. still the old logo
<danyR> but the new font is now used everywhere
<danyR> and the main screenshot in the site use an experimental and old ambiance version
<danyR> btw, as I'm here, is there any free music in U1MS?
<duanedesign> danyR: yes
<duanedesign> danyR: i often use the free mp3s when i need to test the music store
<duanedesign> danyR: let me get you the link
<danyR> I don't seem to able to find any of those, in the U1 EU Store.
<danyR> isn't it: http://www.7digital.com/free-mp3-downloads ?
<duanedesign> yep
<danyR> duanedesign: I can find most of the bands, but I only have the option to purchase
<duanedesign> :/
<danyR> duanedesign: for example, I can find the track "murder weapon", by the tricky group. I only have the option to puirchase it by 1,29
<duanedesign> danyR: hmm. same here
<danyR> duanedesign: I'm testing other tracks. the same is happening
<duanedesign> danyR: hmm, well i dot get the album for the tricky song
<duanedesign> 'mixed race'
<duanedesign> i only found the single
<duanedesign> danyR: what is another track?
<danyR> ginger by twin sister, duanedesign
<danyR> duanedesign: album is "Vampires With Dreaming Kids / Color Your Life"
<duanedesign> yeah i found a couple that were not on there. Finally did find one though
<danyR> a free one? can you give me info/link?
<duanedesign> Sneaky Thieves - Accident - Sneaky Thieves
<duanedesign> The Din
<duanedesign> sorry lag
<duanedesign> Sneaky Thieves - Accident - The Din
<danyR> duanedesign: I keep just getting the buy option. This time by .79
<SEJeff_work> rodrigo_, ping
<jml> I want to work on a desktopcouch project & structure it in such a way that I can have map.js & reduce.js files in my tree, but also be able to do a one-step deploy of those .js files to my couch db
<jml> how can I do this?
<james_w> jml: couchapp might help
<jml> last time I looked into couchapp, it seemed to be this whole big world-encompassing philosophy
<jml> and I didn't know how to actually use it
<james_w> the couchapp tool is a little python script that walks a filesystem tree, puts the files it finds in to a json document, and then pushes that to couchdb
<james_w> you could of course write your own script to do that
<jml> hmm.
<jml> james_w: are you talking about http://couchapp.org/page/index
<james_w> jml: sort of
<james_w> they confusingly gave 3 different things the same name
<jml> ok.
<james_w> 1. couchapp - the concept of serving the pieces needed for a webapp directly from couchdb
<james_w> 2. couchapp - an implementation of the above which uses html, jquery, evently and some other things
<james_w> 3. couchapp - a command line tool to allow you to edit the design document necessary for 1 on your filesystem and push it in to couchdb
<james_w> http://couchapp.org/page/installing
<james_w> Ubuntu packages bought to you by the combination of bzr+recipes+ppas
<jml> ok. let me try this.
<james_w> if you have a directory with views/foo/map.js and views/foo/reduce.js and a couple of other files then "couchapp push desktopcouch://mydb" will put those things in to {views: {foo: {map: ..., reduce: ...}}} as required to do view queries against "mydb"
<jml> insufficient PPA
<rodrigo_> SEJeff_work, pong
<james_w> as I said, the concept is fairly simple, so you may want your own implementation of the above
<SEJeff_work> rodrigo_, Hey I was just pinging you about the U1 serverside stuff for note editing and potentially sharing some of it with snowy. I've also sent an email
<SEJeff_work> But figured if you've got any issues you didn't want saved in the gnome email archives we could discuss them here or via pm
<rodrigo_> SEJeff_work, oh no, just waiting for re-confirmation/authorization from my bosses
<rodrigo_> SEJeff_work, will ping you as soon as I've got it
<SEJeff_work> rodrigo_, Sweet! Do you mind replying to that email as well whenever you've got it (or not)? The hackfest is in a month and we're just trying to work on priorities.
<SEJeff_work> Your help is much appreciated
<rodrigo_> SEJeff_work, yes, will reply later
<jml> james_w: ahh, now I remember why I couldn't figure this. "[ERROR] couchapp error: You aren't in a couchapp." I'll look through the source figure this out...
<james_w> jml: couchapp.json perhaps
<james_w> maybe _id too
<james_w> the latter with just _design/something
<james_w> the former with a json dict with name and description keys
<jml> trailing whitespace and inconsistent indentation
<jml> how do these guys sleep at night?
<jml> james_w: sadly, too many interrupts to get even close to success.
<james_w> interrupts from elsewhere, or pitfalls with the tool?
<jml> elsewhere
<james_w> ok
<james_w> give me a shout if you want to look at it again
<jml> that email I sent you today took over one hour of wall time
<jml> james_w: thanks.
<james_w> ouch, apologies for that :-)
<jml> it's ok. only ten minutes of that was spent on it. the rest was either waiting for something or more interrupts
<Chipaca_> hi all
<ajmitch> hello
<Chipaca_> rodrigo_: could you ask mandel to get his self in here? :)
<Chipaca_> dobey: or you plz
<Chipaca_> ajmitch: hey
<Chipaca_> I should probably use a different nick
<Chipaca_> I'm dirtying this one using it on windows :)
<dobey> 15:17 -!- mandel [mandel@canonical-cloaked-BB7C168B.dynamic.jazztel.es] has  quit [Leaving]
<Chipaca_> curses
<ajmitch> an impeccable sense of timing
<dobey> to be a cheeky employee, though must me be cheekier than thy boss
<Chipaca_> *n*curses
<Chipaca_> so here i am, stuck in windows. I don't even know if it's 32 or 64 bits :)
<dobey> is it windows 7?
<Chipaca_> yes
<Chipaca_> 64 bits
<Chipaca_> found it
<Chipaca_> also, dell lies :(
<dobey> how so?
<Chipaca_> but I should've payed more attention :)
<dobey> paid
<Chipaca_> yeah
<Chipaca_> i *always* get that one wrong
<dobey> if it makes you feel any better, you can always pay me more :)
<Chipaca_> attention?
<Chipaca_> it's a M620, which is dual-core, and dell had it listed as a quad
<dobey> yen
<dobey> oh
<dobey> and you only just now realized that?
<dobey> like, /proc/cpuinfo didn't give you any hints? ;)
<Chipaca_> I was kinda preoccupied with not having X
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well, you always have ncurses
<Chipaca_> nope, no console either
<Chipaca_> bug in the panel (or the panel driver)
<Decus> amusing that I am enough of an idiot to pursue use of this tool through lots of killalls, deletions of tokens, etc. etc.
<Chipaca_> Decus: hi! what's up?
<dobey> i'm guessing that rodrigo also won't be back for the day
<Chipaca_> dobey: yep, but mandel is in sprint mode, so he should be back soon
<Decus> Chipaca_: can never get a machine to smoothly connect to ubuntu one without deleting the token, removing the config file
<Decus> can never get a directory to sync reliably without forcing it manually
<Chipaca_> Decus: that's weird, and wrong. What are you running?
<Decus> ubuntu 10.04, two work machines, three home machines
<Decus> all updated regularly
<dobey> Chipaca_: maybe you should poke him on twitter? he twitted 8 min ago :)
<Decus> all radically different hardware, and three of those installed recently
<Decus> I just seem to be really, really unlucky with this tool?
<Decus> I hope?
<Decus> another thing that would be cool ( because I started out intending to propose its use for the company I was working for ) would be
<Decus> the ability to download the files as an archive through the web interface in an emergency?
<Decus> Apologies if that already exists and I haven't seen it?
<Decus> ( I'm not just here to moan - it occurs to me there might be a need for people to have a crack at it with some fresh installs and see if they get problems.
<Decus> )
<dobey> the feature request exists, but not the functionality yet
<Decus> dobey: fair enough
<Chipaca_> Decus: we've fixed a *lot* of issues this last cycle, but it does also sound like you might be hitting them all :)
<Decus> heh
<Decus> that would seem entirely possible at the moment
<Chipaca_> Decus: when and if you upgrade to maverick, I'd love to know if your issues fix themselves
<Chipaca_> or rather, I'd like to know if they *don't*
<Decus> I almost certainly will - not so sure about the missus, what with that, and that gwibber thing, which basically just doesn't work, and the notifications which disappear when you try to click them, and don't disappear on click, and don't bring the relevant window into focus
<Decus> I'll have a hard time keeping her off windows, heh
<Decus> anyway, not your problem
<Chipaca_> gwibber also has fixed that issue of it chomping up your machine for parts
<Decus> I will use something else involving, i dunno, rsync or svn or something, and consider giving it another go when I hit maverick
<Chipaca_> notifications that you can't interact with, however, are a feature and here to stay :)
<danyR> Chipaca_: a question: when is the Ubuntu One Control Panel supposed to land?
<Decus> thanks for the information
<Chipaca_> danyR: Ñoño Ñandú
<Chipaca_> danyR: or Natty if the stars line up
<Decus> Chipaca_: heh, I can assure you I will be armlocked by the missus and forced to patch some less annoying behaviour into the notifications
<Decus> if she stays
<Decus> anyway, cheers
<danyR> Chipaca_: hm, great to hear that! oh and just a curiosity: today I decided to try UbuntuOne in real-life, and will use it only for a while. It happened to be the day when Dropbox went down for the first time. :D
<ajmitch> how many of the changes that are in maverick will make their way back to lucid?
<Chipaca_> ajmitch: 23 of them
<ajmitch> Chipaca_: wonderful
<ajmitch> Chipaca_: I hope they're not all spelling changes :)
<Chipaca_> ajmitch: "as many as we can manage" might be a more honest answer
<dobey> what is an ubuntu one control panel?
<Chipaca_> dobey: the rework of u1-prefs
<Chipaca_> dobey: scheduled for natty
<Chipaca_> dobey: but no promises :)
<ajmitch> Chipaca_: I just know of a number of people who will stick with the LTS
<Chipaca_> ajmitch: yes
<danyR> dobey: I've here the link for the spec: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfODY2Z3RnbTl2Z3E&hl=en_GB
<Decus> hrm, dropbox. Is that open source, danyR?
<Chipaca_> ajmitch: we expect to do it for the next point release
<ajmitch> we'll quote you on that :)
<ajmitch> ah nice
<Chipaca_> Decus: nope, but it does work on linux and windows
<Chipaca_> Decus: and mac
<danyR> Decus: sync daemon is closed source. but nautilus-plugin is open-source
<dobey> ugh not that thing
<Chipaca_> Decus: on the other hand, we're testing a beta of our windows port right now
<Chipaca_> danyR: ah! no, that's probably not going to be it. Not that much. Maybe a little.
<Chipaca_> dobey: yeah, that thing. We're keeping the name, and going through the spec with a fine comb
<danyR> wasn't a big u1 announcement scheudled for today?
 * dobey prefers a Machete
<Decus> I'm the kind of pillock who will use the open source version if at all possible
<Decus> would it be in backports?
<Chipaca_> dobey: a machete is a dense type of fine comb
<Decus> u1, not dropbox
<Chipaca_> Decus: not yet, because additional work is needed to get it working on lucid
<dobey> i'm lost now with all the questions about backports and whatnot
<Chipaca_> Decus: if you're brave, you might try doing it yourself
<dobey> backport what to lucid?
<Chipaca_> Decus: you can pull ubuntu_sso trunk and ubuntuone-client trunk, and things should work :)
<Chipaca_> dobey: u1
<Chipaca_> dobey: u1 with all the fixes in m
<ajmitch> though building the maverick packages on lucid may be possible
 * ajmitch should try
<Decus> well let's give that a go then
 * Decus fetches a cup of tea
<dobey> Chipaca_: it's already done
<ajmitch> PPA?
<dobey> well mostly done
<dobey> we've been building 'dailies' of most everything in u1 for a while now, on maverick and lucid both
<Chipaca_> dobey: right, *mostly*. Advantage of pulling yourself is you can try with an isolated user before putting all your users through the pain, if there is any
<Chipaca_> OTOH if you have a lucid vm or spare computer, you can try the ppa with minimum pain
<Decus> woah hang on there
<Decus> dobey: I can pull the code down and build it and expect it to work then, or is there a ppa?
<dobey> there's the nightlies PPA
<dobey> and i guess we should put out the latest releases in the stable ppa next week after the maverick release
<dobey> the nightlies PPA isn't exactly nightlies though, and it's pretty much guaranteed that something WILL break at some point, in it
<dobey> but if you want to try it, you are welcome to
<danyR> whoa, I'm using the nightlies PPA, wasn't aware of all breakage risks :-)
<Chipaca_> danyR: didn't the "nightlies" give you a hint?
<Chipaca_> if we called it "wheneverlies" people would use it *more*, because it's cuter
<dobey> Chipaca_: let's call it 'dasterdlies'
<danyR> Chipaca_: I mean, I've some dozens of PPA and most of them say daily. 2 or 3 say stable.
<Chipaca_> danyR: and you do this expecting them not to break?
<danyR> so I thought nightlies would be just because of timezone difference :P
<dobey> to be fair, i have made our nightlies be much more reliable
<Chipaca_> yeah, I'd use them myself
<Chipaca_> but I'd still warn people :)
<dobey> danyR: we actually build new versions in our 'nightlies' PPA whenever new branches land, not every day at 00:00
<dobey> well, for most everything in it, anyway
<danyR>  I kind noticed it. lots of updates today :D
<dobey> not really?
<Chipaca_> dobey: depends when he updated last :)
<danyR> Chipaca_: yes, that's relative.
<danyR> well, gotta go. thanks for the answers :)
<dobey> Chipaca_: well ubuntu-sso-client and ubuntuone-client are the only two things that have really had any updates in the last couple of weeks
<danyR> bye
<dobey> and there was a bug in tarmac i just finally got fixed today, that was causing some of them to not get build :)
<Chipaca_> dobey: and desktopcouch i hope
<dobey> last build of desktopcouch in nightlies was oct 1
<Decus> hrm, pubkey weirdness
<Decus> never mind.
<dobey> and was about to get couchdb-glib set up in there, but need to poke rodrigo
 * ajmitch thought ubuntuone-storage-protocol had been changed recently, but that was 4 weeks ago
<dobey> sept 23
<dobey> 2 weeks anyway :)
<ajmitch> right, I was looking at package branches
<ajmitch> which may not always reflect reality
<Decus> right. This may or may not be encouraging
<dobey> ?
<Chipaca_> ok, I've had it with this os
<Chipaca_> bbiab
<ajmitch> but it's popular, it must be good!
<Chipaca_> ajmitch: so is death
<dobey> your decomposing body emits less greenhouse gasses than your hybrid car!
<Decus> hrm, maybe I just need to share everything with myself as a workaround for now
<Decus> I'm clearly failing to understand some massively obvious and fundamental aspect of how this is all supposed to work
<Decus> ...or not. There we go, fingers crossed it's working
<Decus> \o/
<ajmitch> it goes?
<dobey> i suppose i should rejoice for you, but i have no idea what you're rejoicing about or not, exactly :)
<Decus> well, at this point, I am rejoicing because by and large ubuntu one is doing the sorts of things I want it to
<ajmitch> that's a good first step :)
<Decus> by which I mean it offered to connect the machine, and having done that, it synced my files and directories
<Decus> which is sort of all I was after
<dobey> good deal then
<Decus> yep, fantastic, thank you all very much
<Decus> the world doesn't seem to have exploded horribly using the stuff from the ppa, it's pulled what you've got packaged as
<dobey> yeah, everything there should be working ok
<dobey> but it is possible that from time to time something in it might break
<Decus> yeah, completely to be expected
<dobey> and there will likely start being lots of changes again soon, so nightlies will start getting a lot more builds, and big changes
<Decus> this is what seems to be working: http://pastebin.com/JX8WHtXP
<dobey> which means stuff might start breaking soon after UDS :)
<Decus> I know, it's rubbish that I gave theexact versions in such a lazy way, but hey, it's late :)
<dobey> eh, i can see what the versions are anyway :)
<ajmitch> is there no PPA for the 1.4.x branch?
<ajmitch> as opposed to trunk, I mean
 * ajmitch hasn't looked for one, fwiw :)
<dobey> ajmitch: there is the stable ppa, and i think next weekish i'll build the latest stable releases of everything into it
<ajmitch> ok
<dobey> ppa:ubuntuone/stable if you want to add it
<ajmitch> I'm just wondering if it's worth me tracking the maverick package branches still for debian
<dobey> in what way? to package in sid?
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> well, experimental for awhile
<Decus> well, what's been *packaged* as ubuntu-sso-client=1.1.0+r640~lucid1, ubuntuone-client=1.4.99+r730~lucid1, libsyncdaemon-1.0-1=1.4.99+r730~lucid1, python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol=1.4.0+r121~lucid1 and ubuntuone-client-gnome=1.4.99+r730~lucid1
<ajmitch> though I'd like to have the stable paackages in sid & the crack of the day in experimental
<dobey> i'd say you should probably track lp:ubuntu/$whatever for that
<Decus> ( since there is the vague possibility another lucid user might find them useful after stuff breaks )
<ajmitch> right, that's what I'm doing, then I've got the local branches for changelog modifications, any minor changes, etc
 * ajmitch does like having bzr-buildpackage use pbuilder now for this 
<dobey> and i guess the narwhal series will show up soon
<ajmitch> wheezy won't be releasing for awhile, but if the CUT project takes off then a few debian users might come along
<dobey> haha
<dobey> my firs thought when reading that was sadly "debian is naming releases after rappers now?"
<ajmitch> no, they're trying to compete with ubuntu on how stupid a release name can sound
<dobey> surprised they haven't switch to harry potter characters, instead of toy story
<dzup2> hello, am new in ubuntuone, i did signin to the services and in the wiki in how to install the service said i have to add my machine to the service, but i dont see that option, perhaps {cuz am using the free 2g account?
<dobey> dzup2: is there perhaps a new tab in your Firefox window that you didn't see?
<dzup2> i did erase my cookies and restart my firefox,
<dzup2> no i dont see anything, letme check again
<dobey> and you ran System->Preferences->Ubuntu One from the menus?
<dobey> and i presume you are on 10.04 (lucid)?
<dzup2> yes i am
<dzup2> i got that, so i click in accounts, take me to my browser then i singin then the welcome screen but i dont see the [add this computer" deal
<dzup2> *signin
<dobey> that's not how you get to it
<dzup2> then?
<dobey> it should open a web page automatically when you start ubuntuone-preferences if you haven't already linked your computer to your account
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<dobey> dzup2: ^^ see that FAQ
<dzup2> dobey:  now works, thanks
<dobey> sure
#ubuntuone 2010-10-06
<csgeek> is there a devel channel or is this the appropriate venue for questions?
<JanC> csgeek: asking devel questions here is okay, not sure if anybody is around to answer at the moment though
<duanedesign> csgeek: you mean questions about hacking on Ubuntu One ?
<csgeek> I mean .. compiling from source and it not working..
<csgeek> but anyways.. atm.. I'm too sleepy to be coherent.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> how can I add computers to ubuntu one?
<dholbach> I had a very long list with dozens of entries of my two computers and I removed them all and wanted to re-add them :)
<dholbach> hey aquarius
<dholbach> hey rye
<duanedesign> hello dholbach
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dholbach> hola duanedesign
<rye> dholbach, hello
<duanedesign> dholbach: just opening the Ubuntu One preferences isnt prompting the add computer?
<dholbach> rye, I think I did some overexcessive local Ubuntu One cleaning (I got a list of dozens of devices - I actually have 2 computers, so I removed them all, hoping to re-add them just once and be done with it)
<dholbach> duanedesign, unfortunately not
<duanedesign> check system > preferences > password and encryption keys
<duanedesign> and see if you have an ubuntu one token
<dholbach> duanedesign,
<dholbach> duanedesign, yes, on both machines
<duanedesign> dholbach: hmm. I thought it did a better job of removing those (it == mav)
<rye> duanedesign, lp:~rye/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-indicator
<duanedesign> dholbach: if you r-click and delete them, then when you open the Ubunt One > Me Menu it should prompyt you to add
<rye> duanedesign, checking whether it is able to remove the token...
<rye> ok, it asks ubuntu_sso to remove the token...
<dholbach> duanedesign, much better
<duanedesign> okies
<dholbach> muchas gracias
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> hm, anybody able to check whether their syncdaemon is connected?
<dholbach> mine says "auth failed"
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> rye: looks like mine is
<dholbach> one is connected now and processing queues, the other one is "waiting before try connecting again"
<duanedesign> rye: hmm. i disconnected and cant seem to get reconnected
<rye> duanedesign, poking the team about that, me too
<duanedesign> rye: quick coupleof questions :)
<rye> duanedesign, sure
<duanedesign> rye: what happens if you connect a pre UDF U1 to a newer versionwith UDFs
<rye> dholbach, could you please re-check whether syncdaemon works now for you?
<duanedesign> say someone has 9.10 and a machine with 10.04. Those UDFs will just not show up?
<rye> duanedesign, 9.10 client knows only about root volume so it will not do anything about other volumes
<duanedesign> ok
<dholbach> rye,
<dholbach>     description: waiting before try connecting again
<dholbach>     is_connected: False
<rye> duanedesign, and root volume is '~/Ubuntu One'
<dholbach> I'll -q -c it
<rye> dholbach, ok, it should be reconnecting regularly
<duanedesign> rye: and there is a thread on the forums about running Ubuntu One on PPC
<rye> re: indicator - http://ubuntuone.com/p/InG/
<rye> looks like i found an UDF-related bug :(
<duanedesign> indicator looks nice
<dholbach> rye, it's still in the same state
<dholbach> I wonder why it's not connecting
<dholbach> or not succeeding in connecting or whatever
<rye> if a user has 2 machines connected and removes the udf from the first one, then upon the reconnect of the second computer the UDFs will get back to life :-/
<dholbach> what's UDF?
<duanedesign> aha, minelooks like it is wanting to connect now
<duanedesign> User Designated Folder
<duanedesign> a folder other then ~/Ubuntu\ One that is set to sync
<duanedesign> rye: http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/U1.SS.indicator.png
<rye> duanedesign, yeah, disabled entries look awful, need to re-enable them
<mahen> Hi ! :)
<popey> honk
<rye> popey, hi!
<popey> hullo!
<popey> I keep getting scary things happen with tomboy..
<rye> popey, hello, i have good news for you
<popey> i had 1.2.1 for windows installed, had an issue so synced to u1
<rye> popey, we have replication opened
<popey> you have what now?
<rye> well, proper is "we have opened the replication" for CouchDB
<popey> is that good?
<popey> i feel I should be more excited than I am
<rye> popey, yes, because it is much more manageable now. Could you please continue asking your question ? :)
<popey> heh, thanks
<popey> i upgraded to the (almost released) 1.4.1 for windows
<popey> i synced before I removed 1.2, and then again after i installed 1.4.1
<popey> when I synced I got a bunch of conflicts and then a load of notes got "updated"
<popey> I am at a complete loss as to how notes I haven't touched whilst tomboy was _not_ installed can have been updated
<popey> I now have a bunch of (old) (old) notes.
<popey> i am now anticipating going home and getting the same "sync and a bunch of old notes arrive" magic on my home computer(s)
<popey> which will then replicate back to work
<popey> and I'l have double the (old) (old) notes again :(
<rye> rodrigo_, were there any changes for notes handling that might have caused this ^ ?
<rodrigo_> rye, not that I know
<popey> I guess the main problem I have is why do I get note conflicts at all, when only one machine is currently editing notes.
<rodrigo_> popey, you have only changed them in one machine?
<rodrigo_> and are all ma,chines in sync?
<popey> i change them on lots of machines but on only one at a time
<popey> some machines are off, not logged in, and therefore not in sync
<popey> but the first thing I do when I open them is sync
<rodrigo_> right, but you sync them before editing on the other machines?
<popey> yes
<popey> e.g. sync, leave work, arrive home, start pc, sync, edit notes, sync, shutdown pc
<rodrigo_> hmm, maybe some sync failed?
<popey> unlikely, i tend to spot that
<rodrigo_> so, the conflicts are because the revision #'s are not in sync, that's the thing tomboy checks
<popey> sure
<popey> but on this machine I just upgraded tomboy and lots of conflicts happened and notes got updated immediately after the notes update
<popey> s/notes update/tomboy update/
<popey> it just feels like pot luck sometimes whether I'm going to get a successful sync, and whether notes are going to get conflicted, despite me doing the right thing, by only editing in one place
<popey> it just _feels_ unstable, which makes me lose confidence that my stuff is safe.
<popey> maybe I should set all my tomboy shortcuts to run in debug mode and store the debug logs somewhere, so when this happens I can go back and try to figure out whats going on
<popey> as it is, there's pretty much nothing anyone can do
<csgeek> okay.. so.. I was trying to get UbuntuOne packaged on ArchLinux..and I was wondering what's a good place to ask for help on the topic.  Is the ubuntuone-users list a good place.. or is there a better place I should tag with questions
<beuno> csgeek, yes, the list is a good place to ask
<postfuturist> I have a 50 Gb plan which I downgraded to 2 Gb plan with the idea of adding a single 20 Gb pack, but I can't seem to be able to do that, yet. I currently have more than 2 gigs of files, will I lose some of them at the end of the billing cycle?
<beuno> postfuturist, hi
<beuno> you will not loose any files
<beuno> lets fix this for you, though
<postfuturist> bueno: thanks.
<beuno> postfuturist, so, you canceled your 50gb, and when you go to get more storage
<beuno> it doesn't let you add 20-packs?
<postfuturist> The only option is to reactivate subscription, which just turns the $10 a month 50Gb plan back on.
<beuno> postfuturist, the same when going to: https://one.ubuntu.com/plans ?
<postfuturist> It says "You're subscribed to the 50 GB plan. In order to use 20-Packs, you'll need to cancel your current plan, and resubscribe in 20 GB increments." I've already cancelled the plan, but there is nowhere to add 20 Gb packs.
<mahen> beuno : I have the very same issue. It's an acknowledged  problem :)
<beuno> postfuturist, mahen, ah, gotcha
<beuno> so, we can fix this
<beuno> mahen, who have you talked to?
<mahen> (BTW, before this story, I downgraded & re-upgraded my account and although it was said to be a 50 GB account, the quota was only 2 GB :)
<mahen> beuno : joshua is aware of this, he kindly helped me before
<beuno> joshuahoover, hi
<beuno> mahen, postfuturist, can you send me your email addresses in private?
<rye> Tomboy [ERROR 20:11:39.123] Caught exception. Message: The remote server returned an error: (500) INTERNAL SERVER ERROR. - now in my local development environment!
<rye> erm
<joshuahoover> beuno: yes, mahen and i have spoken, jdo looked into the original problem of the 50 GB plan
<beuno> mahen, postfuturist, give it a try now
<rodrigo_> rye, look at the logs in tmp/ in your branch
<mahen> beuno : it's fixed :) (BTW, I had paid 2 months in advance, are they lost ? It's OK if it's the case, I would have donated anyway when the new ubuntu is out)
<beuno> mahen, they are not lost, I'll make sure you have them as credit
<mahen> beuno : thanks :)
<beuno> mahen, credits applied. Not sure if they are exposed on the UI anywhere, but it will use up the credits from now on before debiting from your credit card
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, did that against production :-/, re-trying in dev
<beuno> postfuturist, let me know if it got solved for you as well
<rye> rodrigo_, ha! - The proxy server received an invalid\\r\\nresponse from an upstream server.<br />\\r\\nThe proxy server could not handle the request <em><a href="/u/c4c/a42/1/notes/500669cc-ba8e-41df-972b-e0785710b762 Conflicted copy" - i tried testing the "uuid" that Dropbox gave to popey's note
<postfuturist> beuno: Yeah, it got fixed. I had to resubscribe, but it let me add a single 20 Gb pack.
<beuno> postfuturist, great, let me know if I can do anything else to help
<postfuturist> beuno: thanks, I'm happy now
<beuno> I'm happy you're happy
<rye>  rodrigo_ok, got first ResourceConflict - happens when a note is resurrected from Backup folder
<wunderbar> Can someone please help. Ive tried to use U1 since its inception, but my U1 folder is never synced up between work and home. Should I delete all computers listed and start over?
<kklimonda> funny, the new paying scheme isn't as good as the old one. sure it's much more elastic but you get 8GB less for $10 if you also choose music streaming and contacts syncing.. well, I guess it's still a good thing if you don't use whole 50GB
<AJenbo> kklimonda, well i guess that is why you can stay on the 50GB plan if you liked that best
<AJenbo> But now you also have an option if you need more then 50GB
<kklimonda> true
<beuno> or less  :)
<AJenbo> Yeah I'm at 21,6GB right now :D
<wunderbar> honk
<AJenbo> What happens if i cancle my 50GB plan, will you just delete 19,6GB and sync the delet to all my machines before i can have time to pay for a 20GB-pack?
<beuno> AJenbo, no, we won't delete
<kklimonda> I was actually looking for the smaller plan but the separation of "extras" surprised me
<kklimonda> or rather "looking forward to the new, smaller*"
<AJenbo> beuno, how long will i have to buy the 20pack?
<rye> wunderbar, hi
<wunderbar> hi rye
<wunderbar> Can someone please help. Ive tried to use U1 since its inception, but my U1 folder is never synced up between work and home. Should I delete all computers listed and start over?
<kklimonda> AJenbo: data isn't deletet but you can't sync anymore until you get it under the new quota
<AJenbo> kklimonda, thanks
<kklimonda> I'm not sure if there is any timelimit after which its removed from server.
<wunderbar> rye - im thining of deleting my computers and re-adding them again via the FAQ instructions
<wunderbar> im using maverick
<rye> wunderbar, ok, in maverick it is simpler and not involves browser - but if you have updated from lucid then you will have an old token that may or may not be working
<wunderbar> yes, it was updated :|
<wunderbar> should i emove the token
<wunderbar> *remove
<rye> wunderbar, please open seahorse (System / Preferences / Passwords & Encryption keys) - and remove the tokens that have the names 'UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com' and 'Ubuntu One'
<rye> wunderbar, after that we need to make sure that ubuntu-sso-login process does not cache any data so we will kill it - killall ubuntu-sso-login
<wunderbar> "ubuntu-sso-login: no process found"
<rye> wunderbar, ok, now you can run ubuntuone-preferences from MeMenu or System / Preferences / Ubuntu One
<rye> wunderbar, after preferences window is opened you will be able to log in to your existing account - this button is located at the bottom of the window
<wunderbar> i logged in and it said "congrats"
<wunderbar> should i remove my other computer listed and do these same steps at home?
<rye> wunderbar, ok, now click 'Close' in that window and check what does ubuntuone-preference show now?
<wunderbar> shows my info, how much space im using etc. i see three computers listed now
<rye> wunderbar, yes, if it is running maverick as well then you might need to get new tokens
<wunderbar> my old one for this comp, my home info and todays new computer info
<rye> well, you can remove other computers and then clean up tokens on them
<wunderbar> ok, thanks!
<rye> wunderbar, you are welcome!
<wunderbar> +100 for rye!!!!
<rye> :)
<rye> wunderbar, could you please check whether your files started uploading /downloading ?
<wunderbar> it said "synchronizing" and then it said it was complete. i didnt delete any files.
<wunderbar> i'll stick some new files in my U1 folder and see if it syncs up at home
<wunderbar> is there any way we can use UbuntuOne to sync our evolution files?
<karni> U1 is down?
<karni> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later
<beuno> karni, seems fine. Where do you see that?
<karni> hi beuno, published a file http://ubuntuone.com/p/IuP/
<beuno> karni, yeap, alerting the sysadmins
<karni> and it has the green tick (my bad, so it's syncing, but looks like not published)
<karni> beuno: thanks.
<mkarnicki> beuno: looks like already working!
<mkarnicki> that was fast
<beuno> mkarnicki, I think they where already being restart
<mkarnicki> beuno: I see
<beuno> mkarnicki, btw, we rolled out a mobile-friendly version of SSO
<mkarnicki> beuno: anyway, thank you for propmt response
<mkarnicki> beuno: already? you guys are fast o_O!
<mkarnicki> beuno: can I have a look?
<beuno> mkarnicki, we had been working on making that web ui nicer
<beuno> mkarnicki, sure, just logout from SSO on your phone
<beuno> and try to use your app  ;)
<mkarnicki> beuno: oh, you mean the web version
<mkarnicki> beuno: I thought you already meant the captcha way and I was like
<mkarnicki> what?! they already implemented that? :D
 * mkarnicki is on it
<beuno> heh, no, not yet
<mkarnicki> beuno: sorry I was away for quite a while. had to set my academic plan right, and settle when I came back
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm already working on UDF support
<beuno> mkarnicki, it's great to see you back!
<mkarnicki> I'm happy to be back!
<mkarnicki> beuno: it does look much better :)
<beuno> :)
<mkarnicki> I think to myself if the upper user menu on the web could be 'verticalized' just like the options on the bottom
<mkarnicki> beuno: ↑ because on a phone you still have to scrool left to navigate using the menu (unless you zoom out and are still able to read it :D )
<mkarnicki> beuno: I *love* on all the stuff U1 team has been working on
<mkarnicki> beuno: dashboard, music streaming, new pricing plans
<mkarnicki> beuno: many changes for much better!
<beuno> mkarnicki, I'm excited as well!
<mahen> Hey guys, is it normal U1 takes several hours before actually beginning to send datas, when synchronizing a new large amount of data ? (u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l gave me something >10 000 are is decreasing slowly)
<mahen> -are+and
<jonasfa> the support contact form is not working
<jonasfa> it says "something has gone wrong"
<jonasfa> all the time
<beuno> jonasfa, are you logged in?
<rye> jonasfa, there is a bug about that, it does not work for not logged-in users even though it has 'Signup' form question
<rye> ah
<beuno> right
<rye> bug #623524
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 623524 in ubuntuone-servers "Anonymous Users cannot use /support/contact/ (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623524
<jonasfa> beuno, rye: after signing in i've got a 403 forbidden error
<rye> jonasfa, 403 on what URL?
<jonasfa> beuno, rye: only for the first time... second it worked fine
<rye> jonasfa, hmm
<jonasfa> rye: just after submitting the support contact form
<jonasfa> well, the reason why i'm trying to contact the support team is that all my files have gone :(
<jonasfa> they're just not there anymore
<rye> jonasfa, coudl you please provide the email you are using with ubuntuone?
<jonasfa> rye: jonasfa at gmail dot com
<mahen> jonasfa: did it occur when you try to downgrade / upgrade the account with 20 GB increments ?
<mahen> -try+tried
<rye> jonasfa, how many clients do you keep synchronized and what is the version of the clients?
<jonasfa> mahen: i received an email october 1st saying i've got 50GB capacity, but i didn't purchase that. also, my account have the basic 2gb now
<beuno> jonasfa, right, so that email was because you signed up to the music streaming beta
<beuno> ignore it  :)
<jonasfa> rye: till last week, 3 up-to-date lucid. starting this week: 2 RC maverick
<jonasfa> beuno: ok, ty :)
<jonasfa> rye: i don't know the exact ubuntuone version. only know it was the most up-to-date till then
<rye> jonasfa, could you please send us the archived logs of all your clients archived from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log ? to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com?
<jonasfa> rye: sure
<jonasfa> rye: is it be possible to restore my files? :/
<rye> jonasfa, how many megabytes have you used?
<rye> jonasfa, roughly
<jonasfa> rye: hmm.  less than 20MB
<rye> jonasfa, i've ran the recovery and your quota is now at 6.6 Mb
<jonasfa> rye: thank you!! :D
<jonasfa> rye: thank you very much
<rye> jonasfa, you should see the files in Recovery folder
<rye> jonasfa, *Recovered
<jonasfa> rye: i can see them, they're all there.. thank you very much
<jonasfa> rye: man, you saved my day
<jonasfa> xD
<rye> jonasfa, i keep looking forward to the day when users will be able to recover their files... This is actually in the plan but not yet implemented. Still, we are very interested in the reason why the files were deleted?
<rye> jonasfa, how did you notice that and what folder was removed? Have you moved Ubuntu One folder anywhere? or it was done w/o your interaction (which we will be more than interested in)
<jonasfa> rye: i'm collecting those logs right now :)
<rye> jonasfa, thanks!
<jonasfa> rye: today i nedded a file thath was stored in Ubuntu One. when i gone to the ~/Ubuntu\ One folder, it was empty...
<rye> jonasfa, the folder was empty or the file was empty
<jonasfa> rye: the folder... there were only that "shared with me" link
<rye> jonasfa, that's interesting
<jonasfa> rye: if I move the "Ubuntu One" folder, all files gets deleted from server?
<jonasfa> rye: before installing maverick RC in my laptop, i started to delete all folders i didn't need from my home folder.. and I deleted the "Ubuntu One" folder too..
<jonasfa> rye: may be that the reason of this occurence?
<rye> jonasfa, you removed the files, not moved the folder to some other place, right?
<jonasfa> rye: i've deleted the "~/Ubuntu One" folder through Nautilus
<jonasfa> rye: i'm not sure if I used delete(move to trash) or shift+delete(delete forever)
<rye> jonasfa, yes, then it will delete the files within Ubuntu One folder, since that operates on the assumption that if you remove file locally then you will need to remove the file from the server
<jonasfa> rye: shame on me
<kklimonda> that's why dropbox has such an extensive revert system
<rye> jonasfa, i guess you can stop collecting the logs, the reason is known now
<jonasfa> rye: anyways... thank you very much for helping me out
<rye> kklimonda, true, enabling user to recover their files is an extremely required feature, it is going to be introduced but it is not yet there, unfortunately
<kklimonda> rye: and how is delta syncing shaping up?
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: verterok told me it's already rolled out on PC client
<kklimonda> yay
<rye> mkarnicki, kklimonda i believe we are talking about different deltas
<mkarnicki> oh.. if that's the case sorry for interrupting.
<mkarnicki> I was talking about partial file sync when file's modified
<rye> mkarnicki, kklimonda, initially the client used to query the server about each and every file on startup causing SERVER_RESCAN being a significant part of the handshake. Now the client asks the server about the changes since the latest connection.
<rye> mkarnicki, the file delta is not yet there since the server does not analyze the incoming content. For now.
<mkarnicki> rye: right, the generations
<mkarnicki> rye: the client tells the last generation they know, and receive the delta, right?
<rye> mkarnicki, yes
<mahen> rye : are there some checksum verifications ?
<rye> mahen, could you please clarify your question?
<mahen> rye : well, is the MD5sum (for instance) computed on the local and distant file to check if the transfer integrity is OK ?
<rye> mahen, the client and server maintains the checksum of the data uploaded
<mkarnicki> mahen: there's virtually no other way than checksums to verify success of sync
<mahen> mkarnicki, rye : OK, thanks :)
<mkarnicki> mahen: you're welcome
<rye> mkarnicki, mahen, just checked - yes, there is a checksum on upload, client supplies its' view, server verifies that it sees the same
<mkarnicki> rye: great :)
<mahen> good then :)
<rye> ok, now something that is not part of ubuntuone but i made it to be able to do publishing faster. Earlier I created a dbus listener to publish the file once it is uploaded. Now i have an Indicator to accompany it. - http://ubuntuone.com/p/Ivh/ . As I was told, UX team will hate me :)
<mkarnicki> rye: hehehehh :)
<kklimonda> rye: you have a indicator applet? /me wants one
<rye> kklimonda, well, it is really a very early version, made quickly just to be there, consists of one script and lives in lp:~rye/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-indicator
<kklimonda> rye: why would they hate you for that? some sort of indication that data is syncing is a no-brainer to me
<kklimonda> no more having U1 disabled for weeks at a time :/
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: because they have decided 'no indicator' long time ago
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: which doesn't mean I agree. I disagree
<ajmitch> it's the sort of thing that people do want to see activity on though
<mkarnicki> rye: I seem to have problems downloading that published file :<
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: true
<beuno> I think we will change "our" minds soon
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: well, there are other options like I've told you at LwB - making me menu a sync indicator may be a good idea, I should probably poke some UX guys about it
<mkarnicki> rye: aa works with firefox. not so well with chrome
<rye> kklimonda, well, I hope i can make something decent out of it and provide it as a PPA because I just NEED to see whether u1 is up or down, what's the state of syncdaemon w/o u1sdtool --status...
<mkarnicki> beuno: :)
<ajmitch> beuno: what bribes will it take?
<kklimonda> rye: right, using u1sdtool to check the progress is just retarded.. no other word for it.
<duffydack> +1 for indicator
<beuno> ajmitch, I sense a more pragmatic approach to certain problems in the near future
<ajmitch> beuno: that's good :)
<kklimonda> beuno: good to hear that :)
<mkarnicki> rye: that's freakin awesome! I love it :)
<mkarnicki> rye: (I've seen the clip)
<rye> No ogv video in chrome... hmm
<mkarnicki> rye: no, there was some player, but it looked like having problems loading it
<rye> mkarnicki, only Disconnect and Published Files work there, well and connect
<mkarnicki> rye: i'm on 10.04
<rye> mkarnicki, yup, chromium here does not want to play it
<duffydack> Any idea if published files will look different in nautilus?
<duffydack> like, everything has a green tick.. how about having it as a blue tick
<kklimonda> ok, time for me to get some sleep - g'night :)
<mkarnicki> duffydack: you can check by right clicking ;D hehheeh. no better idea
<mkarnicki> night kklimonda
<rye> duffydack, they are now, they have 'people' emblem attached to them
<duffydack> mkarnicki, yeah, but maybe I forgot the file I published 6 months ago out of 200, and I just wanna see, without finding it in the dashboard.
<mkarnicki> duffydack: blue tick sounds nice ;)
<mkarnicki> duffydack: yea, I'm aware of the 'problem' (missing feature) :)
<mahen> I'm very sorry if it was asked before, but is it normal it takes several hours to "parse files metadata" before beginning the actual transfers ? (i.e., about 6 hours estimated for 20 GB of pictures)
<rye> or is it my patched version
<mkarnicki> rye: oh, nice
<duffydack> rye, is this in lucid or maverick or both.  I never noticed it
<duffydack> rye, damnit
<rye> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/emblems/emblem-ubuntuone-public.png -> /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/emblems/emblem-web.png
<rye> duffydack, should be in lucid
<rye> mahen, the rate is about 1 second per one metadata entry
<rye> ah
<duffydack> I dont use emblems :(
<rye> yes
<mahen> rye : indeed
<duffydack> something simple like, all I see are green ticks, so make it a blue one, as per dashboard
<mahen> is that on purpose ?
<rye> my indicator estimates when metadata queue will be processed
<rye> another thing we are TOTALLY missing
<rye> and btw
<rye> facundobatista, could you please tell whether UploadFileProgress signals are emitted now?
<rye> mahen, currently there is a rather long roundtrip between server and client. Having a request for every uploaded file becomes an overkill, I was told that performance issues will be resolved during next cycle (Natty)
<mahen> rye : okay, that's good enough. I guess the focus is on reliability now then speed.
#ubuntuone 2010-10-07
<rye> duffydack, this is how public files look for me - http://ubuntuone.com/p/IwX/
<mkarnicki> rye: oops, got it with your link Oops-ID: 1740updownZdBeFaaHJGEEHEGfBbJFBBGdJaaaBDDJc4842
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<duffydack> rye, not me, but I guess because I`m using the nice but increasingly U1 hell nautilus-elementary
<mkarnicki> rye: and refresh helped ;)
<duffydack> I`ll look when I boot into maverick.
<mkarnicki> duffydack: I'm also using nautilus-elementary
<mkarnicki> it's lovely
<rye> mkarnicki, yes, updown is another thing that awaits surgery
<mkarnicki> got it
<rye> mkarnicki, duffydack, that's why i did that publish thing - to be able to publish files via ubuntuone using anything
<duffydack> well it doesnt show anything different to me
<duffydack> I dont use thumbnails if it matters..
<duffydack> I just want a clear and simple indication its published.. no huge emblems needed, just a green/blue tick will do
<rye> duffydack, there has been even a branch to add property page to nautilus to be able to see all Ubuntu One data about the file, but id did not make it into the tree
<duffydack> rye, I`d rather have it at a glance tbh
<rye> duanedesign, true
<duffydack> not guess if I published it once...
<rye> duanedesign, sorry :)
<duffydack> :)
<rye> duffydack, true
<duffydack> for us simple folk, a clear green/blue will suffice :)
 * rye needs to start creating PPAs with various tiny customizations to ubuntuone-client
 * mkarnicki thinks it's a great idea
<duffydack> I dont like the thumbnail idea because I dont like indexing thumbnails of pics I view once and never view again...
<duffydack> hence, I end up with a shed full of .thumbnails
<duffydack> sloppy slop slops
<duffydack> just gimme a file list of whats what, when, where
<rye> duffydack, well, i have only 184Mb of thumbnails :)... We need some sort of a cleanup thing too.
<duffydack> offtopic but, 10.10 netbook, you need to view a folder in nautilus before it makes thumbs, before the 'fancy' file manager shows them
<duffydack> that 'fancy' thing is so limited.
<duffydack> and there is no direct method of accessing a REAL file manager to manage and delete things, for the nubs it could be a pain
<duffydack> anyway.  paint it blue or give it small www or something, we/i`ll be happy
<rye> duffydack, well, i will look into the thing that prevents public emblems from showing up on maverick tomorrow (well, in 6-8 hours :). Looks like i do not get them on every startup.
<rye> and so far - bye everyone! Thanks for your kind words about that hacked script :)
<mahen> thanks for everything rye, good night !
<mahen> (if that's the case)
<somethinginteres> hi, can someone just explain to me a bit about this 'controllable cache for listening to songs offline' with the ubuntu one mobile service? What does this mean exactly and how does it work?
<beuno> somethinginteres, it downloads the song to your sd card
<beuno> and avoids going to the servers and fetching them
<somethinginteres> beuno: oh ok so it just downloads the tracks to the phone itself? That's handy.
<beuno> right, yes
<somethinginteres> beuno: thanks for that. As a follow up question are you aware of if it is possible to pay for Ubuntu One with Australian Dollars?
<beuno> somethinginteres, not at the moment, not. Just USD, EUR AND GBP
<somethinginteres> beuno: OK thanks again. :)
<beuno> somethinginteres, anytime
<izinucs> I'm trying to sync with Evo.. it doesn't appear anything is happening.. where do I start looking to solve this?
<izinucs> got it all setup and hit the connect tab in Ubuntu one preferences.. I currently have 2 contacts in evo and ubuntu one shows only one.. Evo's set to use couch-db desktop as the default.. is that the issue?
<izinucs> nvm.. I see there is an outage for contacts
<beuno> izinucs, it has been fixed in Maverick
<beuno> and the backport for lucid has been proposed
<beuno> the server is fixed, but there needs to be an update to erlang
<izinucs> k.. any projected time period? week(s), etc?
<beuno> izinucs, for the lucid backport to land?
<izinucs> yes
<beuno> days
<izinucs> ah.. good.. thanks
<snap-l> Quick question: Is there a way to stop a folder from being copied to one machine alone?
<snap-l> ie: If I have an Asus netbook with 4GB of storage, I'd rather it didn't get a 6GB folder
<beuno> snap-l, not at the moment, no
<snap-l> nuts. :)
<snap-l> Thanks!
<duanedesign> morning beuno
<beuno> hiya duanedesign
<duanedesign> oh boy lot of activity after i left yesterday.
<mrandrzejak> honk
<mrandrzejak> "sync in progress" but there is no upflow of data
<mrandrzejak> 38 B/s up
<duanedesign> hello mrandrzejak
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: can you open a Terminal and run:
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: might be doing Local_Rescan. You can also use the commands: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> to get the number of items waiting to sync. You can track progress as that number gets smaller
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: i am stepping out for an hour. rye will probably be along shortly if you have more questions.
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<rye> duanedesign, http://ubuntuone.com/p/Ivh/
<duanedesign> woot
<duanedesign> rye: what did you use to make that screencast?
<rye> duanedesign, recordmydesktop
<rye> duanedesign, recordmydesktop --follow-mouse --fps 24 --no-sound --no-frame --width 800 --height 600
<duanedesign> ahhhh
<duanedesign> rye: giving an open week session on screencasts so that is a nice tip '--follow-mouse'
<rye> duanedesign, yes, i tried full screen recording but it was too blurred
<rye> duanedesign, ... when i need to pack it in one screen and have browser run the video..
<rye> duanedesign, the thing with gtk-recordmydesktop is that there are no knobs to adjust the size of the capture window, i guess it will be easy to add
<duanedesign> rye: i have had mixed results with recordmydesktop so i wrote a script that uses ffmpeg and parec
<duanedesign> i have been having a heck of a time with mt paypal account...Been trying to buy isub for my iphone
<rye> duanedesign, well, i haven't yet been able to get past the first paypal gate - neither of my cards can be checked by paypal even after i had a talk with my bank(s). Paypal does not like me
<duanedesign> rye: yes that is my current hurdle. I am hoping when i get my next statement it will have worked this time
<popey> duanedesign: seen kazam?
<popey> http://launchpad.net/kazam
<popey> 11:34:32 < rye> duanedesign, the thing with gtk-recordmydesktop is that there are no knobs to adjust the size of the capture window, i guess it will be easy to add
<popey> there is
<popey> well, no, not resize, but you can draw a box inside the rmd window
<rye> popey, drawing a box is not enough - i'd like to know the final dimensions of the capture area. E.g. a multiply of 16
<popey> yeah
<popey> I tend to use it on the command line and explicitly specify the dimensions and offset of the window
<popey> $ recordmydesktop --width 640 --height 480 -x 200 -y 200 --full-shots --fps 15 --channels 1 --device hw:2,0 -v_quality 63 -s_quality 10 -v_bitrate 2000000 --delay 10
<popey> e.g ^^
<rye> duanedesign, ok, now indicator shows content queue count too
<duanedesign> thanks popey. have heard kazam mentioned by several people. Will definetly check it out.
<popey> duanedesign: developer is quite active too
<NickL> honk, just bought some music and it appears in my one.ubuntu.com account but it's not syncing with rhythmbox. What should I do?
<rye> NickL, hi, what ubuntu version are you running?
<NickL> maverick
<NickL> rye: ^
<rye> NickL, ok, could you please run the following in the terminal - u1sdtool --status ?
<NickL> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/507983/
<rye> NickL, could you please open ubuntuone-preferences using Me Menu or System / Preferences / Ubuntu One and click 'Connect' on the Devices tab
<rye> NickL, that may be bug #651237
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<NickL> Thanks rye, should is that all I need to do?
<rye> NickL, what's the current status in Ubuntu One preferences? Synchronizing?
<NickL> rye: yes, synchronisation in progress
<NickL> rye:  thanks, all done. Music is there now. Cheers.
<rye> NickL, you are welcome, basically your syncdaemon was not connected to the server
<NickL> I thought as much, but didn't know how to fix it. Seems pretty simple, so I'll follow the same steps if it happens again.
<psypher246> hello ubuntuone team, anyone home?
<kklimonda> honk ^
<kklimonda> psypher246: please wait until someone notices the trigger :)
<duanedesign> hello psypher246 , what is up?
<psypher246> hey duanedesign. still trying to get my files encrypted on u1, doesn't seem to be so simple
<psypher246> and deleting the encrypted folder i created is not going away, how can I tell what is holding it upo
<duanedesign> psypher246: have you tried using 'u1sdtool --delete-folder'
<psypher246> well when i run u1sdtool  --waiting-metadata i get thosusands of these
<psypher246> Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=caa716fb-e0fc-4f55-a7a2-ef5a86dd01ee, parent_id=45d0a841-cf82-4d17-b742-a87bb9a7b732)
<psypher246>  Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=a4079f9a-c477-49c0-bd02-d5deca7504e7, parent_id=45d0a841-cf82-4d17-b742-a87bb9a7b732)
<psypher246>  Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=82ee56f9-d593-4318-bb1b-1cb4a170161c, parent_id=45d0a841-cf82-4d17-b742-a87bb9a7b732)
<psypher246>  Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=a8e06244-6a09-4fe0-9d5b-6f73264483d6, parent_id=45d0a841-cf82-4d17-b742-a87bb9a7b732)
<psypher246>  Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=fafa2673-b39c-497f-aa7f-05a4922291a5, parent_id=45d0a841-cf82-4d17-b742-a87bb9a7b732)
<psypher246>  Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=1a52a20d-30bf-4bf7-b8ef-ac771f8a06c7, parent_id=45d0a841-cf82-4d17-b742-a87bb9a7b732)
<psypher246>  Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=7fc33fb1-a0e2-402d-a88b-1247c1539e3a, parent_id=45d0a841-cf82-4d17-b742-a87bb9a7b732)
<psypher246> is there any kind of time frame as to when u1 will be non beta?
<duanedesign> psypher246: yeah those are files you removed
<psypher246> should have to u1sdtool --delete-folder ever
<psypher246> yes i think they are, mnust be, list was clean b4 i deleted thousands of files
<psypher246> so when will it update the web and delete the files and carry on with the queu and create the nbew files i added?
<rye> psypher246, are you running maverick?
<psypher246> no still on lucid
<rye> psypher246, well, there is at least one second per one metadata item
<psypher246> why does it take 1 second per item?
<psypher246> ie why is the PC pretty much idle when it could be flying throuhg all of that at a much faster rate?
<nemchik> i cannot seem to get my ubuntu one account to recognize the computer i'm on, i've followed the instructions to add a computer and it doesnt seem to be working - any help?
<duanedesign> hello nemchik
<nemchik> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> nemchik: what version of UBuntu are you on?
<nemchik> maverick
<nemchik> i asked in the +1 channel they told me to come here :D
<duanedesign> nemchik: when you opened ubuntu one from the me menu did it prompt you to add your computer?
<nemchik> nope
<nemchik> it opened the little panel like you get when you go through the system menu
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> nemchik: can you open System >  Preferences  > Password and Encryption Keys
<nemchik> got it
<duanedesign> nemchik: ok, do you see an Ubunt One Token?
<nemchik> nope
<nemchik> passwords: login
<nemchik> thats it
<duanedesign> if you click on the arrow(triangle) does the folder expand
<nemchik> yes
<duanedesign> still no token?
<nemchik> ah hah! there is one
<duanedesign> ok. first close the Ubutn ONe preferences (if it is open)
<nemchik> hang tight, i have a pending package update im gonna restart X real quick
<duanedesign> no problemo
<nemchik> ok, fresh X
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nemchik: if you right-click on the token and delete it.
<nemchik> done
<duanedesign> nemchik: the next time you open Ubuntu One from the MeMenu you should be prompted to add your computer
<duanedesign> or sign up for an account if you do not already have one
<nemchik> had one, clicked login, success, now i see my stuff it looks like (still says disconnected under the usage bar though)
<nemchik> i dont quite understand everything about ubuntu one so this is a great learning experience :D
<duanedesign> nemchik: sorry had some connection issues
<nemchik> no worries
<duanedesign> nemchik: you might need to click 'Connect' on the Ubutn one Preferences Panel
<nemchik> it's greyed out
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> nemchik: can you open a Terminal and run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<nemchik> looking at my account in the web interface it added my cpu twice
<nemchik> State: AUTH_FAILED
<nemchik>     connection: With User With Network
<nemchik>     description: auth failed
<nemchik>     is_connected: False
<nemchik>     is_error: True
<nemchik>     is_online: False
<nemchik>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> nemchik: ok can you run the command:  u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<nemchik> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<nemchik>     connection: With User With Network
<nemchik>     description: processing queues
<nemchik>     is_connected: True
<nemchik>     is_error: False
<nemchik>     is_online: True
<nemchik>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> nemchik: thats better :)
<duanedesign> nemchik: i think it just needed to reastart with the new token
<nemchik> genius - by u1 folder now has the files :) so would this hopefully not happen again?
<duanedesign> nemchik: yep, you should be good to go
<nemchik> sweet, so i can now basically use that folder like a dropbox right?
<duanedesign> nemchik: correct. You can also designate any folder in your $Home to sync with U1
<duanedesign> r-click Ubuntu One > Sync this folder
<nemchik> and im told (OMG!Ubuntu website) that u1 rolled out some updates today for paid subsctiptions that actually make it cheaper than dropbox's paid services (i'll stick with free myself but it's cool to know)
<nemchik> is there a way to keep the me menu but get rid of gwibber?
<nemchik> i'm not a huge fan, but it seems like trying to remove gwibber always removes the me menu
<rye> nemchik, nope, it should not remove me menu, me-menu does not depend on gwibber
<duanedesign> nemchik: yeah, looks like you can remove the package gwibber
<duanedesign> but not 'gwibber-service'
<duanedesign> looks like gwibber-service wants to remove  indicator-me
<nemchik> what is the point of gwibber service? i mean if gwibber would be gone why would gwibber service want to exist?
<dobey> gwibber-service runs in the background to receive new notices/updates from the servers
<dobey> gwibber itself is just a UI on top of the service
<nemchik> oh
<dobey> as are other things
<dobey> like the u1 music store's "post to twitter" feature
<nemchik> right (coolest thing about linux: gui is mostly just sending commands to cli anyway)
<dobey> not exactly
<vbabiy> Hey guys is there a speed issue with upload and downloading files?
<vbabiy> I am getting about 2kb
<rye> can somebody with faster connection than GPRS check that? ^
<vbabiy> I have a pretty good connecton: http://www.speedtest.net/result/981587744.png
<rye> vbabiy, no, i mean I am now connected using GPRS so cannot test properly
<vbabiy> ah I see
<vbabiy> also where can I get the moible music app
<vbabiy> I singed up for the beta and bought the 20pack
<duanedesign> yeah i am getting 2mb
<duanedesign> rye: ^
<vbabiy> I am looking for the android app
<duanedesign> vbabiy: to sync contacts, or are you looking for AndroidU1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<duanedesign> contact sync https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<JamesTait> vbabiy: Go to Android Market and search for Ubuntu One Music.
<vbabiy> JamesTait: awesome didn't know it was there
<vbabiy> Is there a ppa that I can run the lastest ubuntu one on a 10.04 box
<duanedesign> vbabiy: yes
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<vbabiy> is there something more stable
<dobey> vbabiy: we should have the new versions available in ppa:ubuntuone/stable soon
<vbabiy> alright, thanks
 * mkarnicki tries to decipher the new captcha-based api-workflow document
<vbabiy> which file ubuntuone is in the process of syncing
<vbabiy> is there a away to find ^
<mkarnicki> vbabiy: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<vbabiy> I get 0's but the preferences window says its syncing
<vbabiy> If banshee writes a rating to the a purchased song will that update on all my machines? I guess I am asking is that folder sync or only download.
<mkarnicki> nessita: ping
<mkarnicki> nessita: nothing important, will catch you later about the new login api using captchas
<esnoeijs_> hey, the status page says there is a problem with the contacts, but i don't really understand the info on it. Can someone explain me what the problems/symptoms are?
#ubuntuone 2010-10-08
<vbabiy> Hey guys got another question I just asked ubuntuone to sync my music folder which is almost 10gigs I did it about 10mins and the upload has not yet started. does it wait till something finishes on the backend?
<vbabiy> well I think I figured it out; it looks like it is first creating all the directories on the server
<beuno> vbabiy, right, it creates the structure first, then queues them up for upload
<beuno> you going to try out or shiny new music streaming?   :)
<vbabiy> Already have with the bought music and love it
<vbabiy> not adding my music lib
<beuno> awesome
<vbabiy> now you guys need to add a interface for view photos and I will upload my photo lib
<vbabiy> :)
<beuno> vbabiy, I heard rumors that something like that will happen in the near future  ;)
<vbabiy> awesome, beuno are you on the ubuntu one team?
<beuno> vbabiy, maybe
<vbabiy> lol
<beuno> I'm tired from the release  :)
<vbabiy> hey do you if I add rating to bought music do they sync to ubuntu one
<vbabiy> the stuff that is in .ubuntuon
<beuno> ah, we're not scanning ratings at the moment
<beuno> but, file a bug for it
<beuno> it's something totally worth adding
<vbabiy> what about for my upload lib
<beuno> I'll make sure it's part of the next cycle of metadata changes we do
<beuno> right now we are not extracting ratings when we scan mp3s at all
<beuno> just the basics
<beuno> now, I'm going to run away to dinner!
<vbabiy> ah okay, enjoy
<beuno> thanks  :)
<mrandrzejak> hi all. i am getting a .conflict error on some folders & files. any way to fix this? Im running maverick.
<duanedesign> hello mrandrzejak
<mrandrzejak> hi duane
<mrandrzejak> i was excited to purchase the 20GB extra,but still i see the .conflict errors
<mrandrzejak> i only see the .conflict errors on the computer that downloaded the files
<duanedesign> those usually happen when a file is edited on two computers at the same time. Or
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: are these files that you uploaded through the web interface?
<mrandrzejak> i had 3gb here at home and went to work this morning and proceeded to download (sync) all the files. some folders and files had those errors
<mrandrzejak> all via ubuntuone app
<duanedesign> oh i see. You added a new computer
<mrandrzejak> yes
<mrandrzejak> I also notice right now it says "sync complete" but there are still sync icons on some folders
<vbabiy> I have also noticed the sync icons after its done with the sync
<vbabiy> hey beuno said that ubuntuone is not extracting rating what is it extracting
<vbabiy> from mp3s
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: what type of files are showing up as conflicts? are they just text files, pictures, or are they something like LaTex files or bzr branches?
<mrandrzejak> within those folders shown as still syncing,the files themselves are done and checkmarked
<mrandrzejak> duanedesign - a mix of files, mostly image files if i recall.
<mrandrzejak> do i delete the .conflict stuff?
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: a neat command i use a lot is: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> and u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<mrandrzejak> what does it do? :)
<duanedesign> if you are curious if any  items are still remaining to sync
<mrandrzejak> ahh
<mrandrzejak> 0
<duanedesign> it will show the number of metadata and content items remaining in queue
<mrandrzejak> i'll have to try it at work tomorrow too, thanks
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: the .conflict items are ignored as far as further syncing. Look at the original and the .conflict and decide which is the one you want to keep
<duanedesign> if you want to keep the .conflict, throw away the original and rename the .conflict file
<duanedesign> or vice-versa
<mrandrzejak> online at ubuntuone.com i do not see any .conflict problems
<mrandrzejak> is there a ppa available? or do i already have the best release?
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: there is a nighlies ppa
<mrandrzejak> ok thanks for the help!
<mahen> hi
<duanedesign> hello mahen
<mahen> hello duane
<rye> duanedesign, hi
<rye> duanedesign, shhhh - http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/10/have-you-seen-my-weather-applet.html
<rye> and hello mahen who has left before asking anything...
<duanedesign> rye: awesome
<duanedesign> rye: i started to look over the code yesterday...got sidetracked
<duanedesign> rye: hopefully i will get a chance today
<rye> duanedesign, suddenly Ubuntu One is not that fast when you get the real numbers, now I have live figures to poke developers with :)
<duanedesign> hehe, i am sure they will love that ;)
<rye> duanedesign, content upload estimated time is coming soon. Metadata queue processing is already estimated.
<duanedesign> i have spent the last 30 minutes trying to implement a liststore (or table) with colored rows in pygtk.
<rye> duanedesign, no, i am not really ready to build something more than gtk.Dialog with gtk.Label. Indicator menu was pretty easy though
<duanedesign> i think i am on the right track. I am makeing an open source implementation of the 'password card generator'
<duanedesign> rye: i think that applet is going to be very popular
<rye> duanedesign, thanks.
<psypher246> rye, duanedesign, u guys there?
<rye> psypher246, i am here
<psypher246> hey dude. i figure out a way, i think to have encrypted folders in u1 folder
<psypher246> but i am still failing to understand why it takes so long to process the data and start uploading. facundobatista said it takes 2 seconds or so to process a file, but I don't get why it has to take 2 seconds. surely you can do tons of processes  in a second with a modern cpu?
<rye> psypher246, this is due the network roundtrip. Every request is sent separately resulting in a massive overhead. E.g. even 1 kb file will take ~1 second due to protocol design which will be changed, I was assured earlier...
<psypher246> awesome, glad to hear, will persevere, thanks. have to re-upload everything now into encrypted folder, but it seems to be working :D
<rye> now i know why ubuntuone-client is created from two branches, one for the code and one for debian/ directory... building for different series becomes quite an interesting thing when everything is in one place
 * rye needs to pick a name for indicator project - ubuntuone-indicator is blocked, anybody feels fluffycloud-indicator is a really bad name?
<duanedesign> rye: hmm. is cloud-indicator too generic..
<rye> duanedesign, yeah, too generic... I just don't want to pollute the global namespace with playground project names..
<duanedesign> one-indicator, onedicator :)
<rye> duanedesign, one-indicator, hm - yes, don't know with what it can clash in future, it is free and not blocked by lp admins so it is just one click away. 5 minutes more for thinking and I will have my first launchpad project! :)
<duanedesign> rye: nice. I <3 launchpad for project hosting
<rye> duanedesign, i just feel very guilty of hacking up the packaging that way, but I promise I will make it better
<duanedesign> i just pulled the most recent revision :)
 * vds is away: di cosmo's talk
<rye> https://launchpad.net/one-indicator - ok, basic stuff done, now back to Ubuntu One support...
<mahen> hi
<rye> mahen, hi
<vbabiy> Hey is there a way to add ubuntu one as indicator to know when it is syncing?
<nessita> rye: ^ :-)
<rye> nessita, :-)
<rye> vbabiy, what release are you running?
<vbabiy> nightly
<vbabiy> on one box an what ever is the default in 10.10 on another
<rye> vbabiy, ok, you can download a very early alpha version for maveric from my public file - this is described at http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/10/have-you-seen-my-weather-applet.html and the updated file is http://files.lappyfamily.net/ubuntuone-indicator_0.0.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<rye> vbabiy, i am in the process of creating a proper project for that - after installation it should appear in Application menu under Other category (will fix that later too). This is not an official Ubuntu One project though.
<vbabiy> ah, well it should be that is awesome thanks
<duffydack> just seen this, nice. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ubuntu-one-indicator-applet-puts-sync-status-back-into-view/
<duanedesign> rye: lol, that didn't take long^
<duffydack> just needs a package for lucid :)
<rye> duffydack, that will be done
<zylogz80> Is there any way for me to see exactly what ubuntu one is working on syncing? I bought the mobile service and 20gb and am trying to sync my music. it created the full folder structure up on ubuntu one but I don't see it actually uploading files
<beuno> zylogz80, hi
<beuno> rye, ^
<zylogz80> beuno, hello
<beuno> zylogz80, there are a few ways of looking at what's on the queue
<beuno> are you on maverick or lucid?
<zylogz80> beuno, maverick
<mrandrzejak> Hello! How long does it take for UbuntuOne to connect after turning on the computer? Ive had my system on a good 30 minutes now and it still shows as disconnected. Restarting or Connecting UbuntuOne doesnt do anything.
<mrandrzejak> Im on Maverick.
<beuno> zylogz80, install "magicicada"
<beuno> mrandrzejak, it takes secnds
<zylogz80> beuno, installing...
<mrandrzejak> It took seconds to find my account info on the UbuntuOne account tab, but U1 wont connect.
<zylogz80> beuno, ooooh interesting
<beuno> mrandrzejak, let me see if we can get our support guy, rye, in here
<beuno> zylogz80, things looking good?
<mrandrzejak> thanks. rye helped me delete my old U1 acct info from lucid and reconnect my acct here on maverick.
<mrandrzejak> great tip about magicicada beuno! thanks
<zylogz80> beuno, well I can't really tell. I can see files in queue but I can't tell if it's actually doing anything. my network monitor shows no outgoing traffic
<rye> mrandrzejak, hi, you may be experiencing bug #651237, lets try to clean up the installation first so that it won't take that long to start
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<beuno> zylogz80, how many files have you marked for syncing?
<zylogz80> beuno, just shy of 2000
<mrandrzejak> great, thanks
<rye> zylogz80, alternatively you can install http://ubuntuone.com/p/JAc/, run it from APplications/Other/Ubuntu One Indicator and it should show you some  basic info
<beuno> rye, any ideas what could be making zylogz80's sync slow to start?
<rye> beuno, yes, bug #651237 is not fixed atm, I submitted a branch but Chipaca did not like it so it is postponed and I can not set desktop+ the owner of that bug report. That's our beloved startup DBus timeout
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<mrandrzejak> beuno... what does the U1 indicator do?
<Chipaca> rye: I'm going to wave your branch into stable for an sru, and figure out the right way for n
<rye> mrandrzejak, indicator is my side project, don't tell anyone from Ubuntu One team that i've done that :)  - see http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/10/have-you-seen-my-weather-applet.html
<kklimonda> rye: that's too late, it has been posted on OMG! Ubuntu ;)
<mrandrzejak> rye .. i installed magicicada and clicked connect andf now U1 is syncing
<mrandrzejak> privet rye :)
<zylogz80> rye, so based on the ubuntu one indicator applet it appears that I am currently syncing metadata and the count of metadata items to be synched does appear to be going down over time
<zylogz80> rye, If I am reading it correctly
<rye> zylogz80, it should show you the estimated time for metadata too
<mrandrzejak> i thought there was an U1 indicator on the early releases of U1
<zylogz80> rye, it varies wildly. I'll keep an eye out and see what happens when it finished the metadata. thanks very much.
<karni> mrandrzejak: there was.
<mrandrzejak> ubuntuone-indicator doesnt seem to work on maverick
<rye> mrandrzejak, what does it do for you?
<mrandrzejak> it does not appear on the panel
<rye> mrandrzejak, could you please run it from the terminal?
<mrandrzejak> trying it now
<rye> mrandrzejak, it is pretty early package so I could have omitted a critical dependency
<mrandrzejak> rye -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/508898/
<rye> wooow
<mrandrzejak> possibly because my U1 wont connect
<rye> mrandrzejak, ok, i need a lot of error handling
<rye> mrandrzejak, ok, let's try running ubuntuone-syncdaemon directly - /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon  - does that work (from terminal)
<mrandrzejak> so i have been online for 38 min, and U1 will not connect
<mrandrzejak> usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<mrandrzejak> sorry
<mrandrzejak> bash: usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon: No such file or directory
<mrandrzejak> i get that error
<mrandrzejak> ohh i need the /
<mrandrzejak> another instance is running
 * rye reads the backlog properly
<rye> mrandrzejak, does u1sdtool --status work ?
<mrandrzejak> its trying. very slow
<mrandrzejak> Oops, an error ocurred:
<rye> mrandrzejak, ok, dbus error
<mrandrzejak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508901/
<rye> mrandrzejak, how many files do you have in your Ubuntu One folders? rough number
<mrandrzejak> looks like similar error as the indicator
<rye> mrandrzejak, yes, it cannot get status as well, but segfault is interesting
<mrandrzejak> "u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l" tells me i have 1 item waiting
<mrandrzejak> "u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l" sates zero items
<rye> mrandrzejak, if waiting-content is available then u1sdtool --status should work too, could you please retry it?
<mrandrzejak> it now says READY
<mrandrzejak> connection: Not User With Network
<mrandrzejak>     description: ready to connect
<mrandrzejak>     is_connected: False
<mrandrzejak>     is_error: False
<mrandrzejak>     is_online: False
<mrandrzejak>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<mrandrzejak> UbuntuOne Preferences shows "disconnected"
<rye> mrandrzejak, now you can run magicicada or the indicator and click connect
<mrandrzejak> i started your indicator and clicked connect
<mrandrzejak> syncronizing content
<mrandrzejak> 901 files to go and counting down!
<rye> Chipaca, we might need to rate-limit QuotaExceeded signals. As far as I understand we send this signal e.g. every time file upload is resumed leading to a crazy gnome-config-daemon behavior
<mrandrzejak> do you know how to fix the fact it would not start connect at all?
<rye> mrandrzejak, could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --list-folders ?
<mrandrzejak> should i do that while its syncing?
<rye> mrandrzejak, it is not intrusive
<mrandrzejak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508911/
<mrandrzejak> 650 files to go
<rye> mrandrzejak, ok, could you please run "find ~/Ubuntu\ One | wc -l" ?
<mrandrzejak> 11957
<rye> mrandrzejak, ok, you have 11957 nodes in Ubuntu One which takes more than a while on startup, let's see whether we can speed up that a little
<rye> mrandrzejak, could you please run "find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/ -type d -empty | wc -l"
<mrandrzejak> output is: 201
<mrandrzejak> 60 files to go
<mrandrzejak> sync complete
<rye> mrandrzejak, eh, 201 items do not make much difference
<mrandrzejak> 201 was the output of your request
<mrandrzejak> mrandrzejak, could you please run "find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/ -type d -empty | wc -l"
<mrandrzejak> answer was: 201
<mrandrzejak> i have some .conflict errors in the UbuntuOne folder
<mrandrzejak> can i just delete those?
<mrandrzejak> I am very thankful for the U1 indicator! spaciba!
<mrandrzejak> do u know why my U1 does not connect at startup?
<duanedesign> bug  651237
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 2) (heat: 391)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<mrandrzejak> i marked that it affects me
<duanedesign> mrandrzejak: :)
<mrandrzejak> do you think anything we did just now, might help my problem connecting?
<mrandrzejak> im thinking of rebooting to see what happens next
<rye> mrandrzejak, re: spaciba - pozhaluysta :)
<rye> mrandrzejak, re: did just now - yes, we waited
<mrandrzejak> what about on boot? i dont want to wait 38 minutes next time. :)
<zylogz80> OK, so after it finished synching metadata it started synching content. It got a bit of they ways in and just appeared to stop. there's been no outgoing traffic for almost an hour. is this normal? does it tar up batches of files and upload that or something?
<zylogz80> iotop shows no disk activity
<duanedesign> zylogz80: if you get if you run the command: u1sdtool -s
<zylogz80> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/508949/
<duanedesign> zylogz80: hmm, how about: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<zylogz80> duanedesign, 1910
<duanedesign> zylogz80: it does look like the service has slowed a bit. I am only getting a 500b upload at the moment.
<zylogz80> duanedesign, i had made progress for the first 80 or 90 files but at this point it appears to be doing nothing. no network or disk IO and no CPU. It looks like it is stalled on my end.
<duanedesign> zylogz80: ok. yeah mine has picked up
<mrandrzejak> ive rebooted and U1 status remains at "unknown"
<mrandrzejak> indicator works fine and comes on at bootup (i added to startup list)
<zylogz80> if I watch u1sdtool --current-transfers it just stays at the same spot and never moves
<duanedesign> zylogz80: if you want to pastebin the contents of  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log we can look at that
<zylogz80> duanedesign, thanks. here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/508963/
<duanedesign> zylogz80: hmmm. does appear to be stuck. let me ping rye and make sure there is nothing he wants you to try/gather before we try and restart the syncdaemon.
<zylogz80> duanedesign, ok
 * rye is checking upload speed
<duanedesign> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508963/
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> rye: it was slow for a bit...but mine seemed to speed up
 * duanedesign goes to pick up pizza. mmmmmm pizza
<zylogz80> rye, any thoughts on my issue?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/508963/ sync was working then just hung up over an hour ago. pastebin has logs
<rye> zylogz80, could you please create an empty file in Ubuntu One?
<rye> zylogz80, are you running maverick or lucid, sorry if i have already asked that
<zylogz80> rye,  maverick
<zylogz80> rye, ok, I created an empty file. it increased the queue by one.
<rye> zylogz80, ok, could you please re-paste your syncdaemon log now?
<zylogz80> rye, sure, 1 sec
<zylogz80> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/508976/
<mrandrzejak> any way to speed up ubuntuones upload and download speeds?
<rye> zylogz80, ok, just tested - i got 6Mbit upload, something wrong with syncdaemon
<rye> facundobatista, verterok, are you here?
<zylogz80> rye, ok, so what should I do? I'm new to ubuntu one. I just paid for it this morning.
<rye> zylogz80, ok, let's force syncdaemon reconnection - if you are running applet or magicicada - there are disconnect buttons and in the terminal it is u1sdtool --disconnect; u1sdtool --connect
<rye> applet
<rye> it i snot applet, it is indicator
<verterok> rye: whatsup_
<rye> zylogz80, have you already disconnected?
<rye> verterok, syncdaemon became stuck during file upload - http://paste.ubuntu.com/508976/ and did not want to advance
<verterok> rye: do we have debug logs?
<rye> verterok, no, but if that does not work now I will ask for debug logs too. I definitely need to sneak in a branch that allows switching to debug level in runtime
<zylogz80> rye, I disconnected and reconnected via the applet. it appears to be working now I think
<zylogz80> rye, yeah it moved 30 files
<verterok> rye: it might be a server bug, I think it was fixed, but not released yet
<rye> verterok, yes, looks like server-side, client is alredy pinging in case of connection drops so it got probably stuck on the server
<verterok> rye: yup
<rye> verterok, thanks and sorry for bothering :)
<verterok> rye: we landed a fix for stuck down/uploads
<verterok> rye: np :)
 * rye feels the same way he felt during karmic release
<mrandrzejak> rye... excited? :)
<rye> full with energy
<rye> mrandrzejak, yeah! but this time it is even more awesome than lucid lynx release during which our server-side became somehow completely stuck. Now the client is not that heavy with server requests.
<rye> and couchdb replication is now enabled and there has been no couchdb outage with 1.0.1 that I could spot...
 * mrandrzejak is closing his dropbox account.
<mrandrzejak> is there any way to speed up ubuntuones upload and download speeds?
<rye> mrandrzejak, the speed of uploads and downloads currently depend on the number of the files that you have, i.e. if you get a big 100 Mb file it will be uploaded much faster than a hundred of files of 1Mb
 * rye really needs to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/TechnicalDetails
<mrandrzejak> thanks for the info
<rye> mrandrzejak, this cycle (Natty Narwhal) the team will focus on the performance issues
<mrandrzejak> is there anything i can do to help?
<rye> mrandrzejak, i understand it may not sound promising but the alpha/beta packages will be available during the cycle so we will need users to help us testing under various conditions
<soren> I just installed the Ubuntu One Music client on my phone (HTC Desire, if it matters). It keeps telling me that the SD card can't fit my 500 MB of music cache and that I need to free 2.06 GB to make it fit. That's rather amusing in and of itself, but the fact of the matter is that I have 6 GB free on the SD card. Is there a setting I've failed to find that makes it look in the right place for the SD card storage?
<beuno> soren, hi
<beuno> CardinalFang, ^
<duanedesign> hello soren
<kenvandine> so where do we file bugs against the u1 music android app?
<beuno> soren, we have an update that will fix the bug you're experiencing
<soren> Hey, guys :)
<soren> beuno: Awesome. Need help testing?
<beuno> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/
<kenvandine> ah, cool
<beuno> soren, sure, maybe CardinalFang can cut a quick release
<kenvandine> beuno, thx
<CardinalFang> Hi soren.  Thanks for coming to tell us about it.  Let me check on that.   ...
<soren> CardinalFang: Sure thing. Let me know if there's anything you need from me.
<CardinalFang> My math must be wrong somewhere, or the filesystem reports of blocksize or something.
<soren> CardinalFang: From df on phone: /mnt/sdcard 15654912K total, 8934464K used, 6720448K available (block size 32768)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine or soren, do either of you have android SDK installed on your computer?  I think your system logs will give me a clue as to what's wrong.
<kenvandine> soren, you have the same bug?
<kenvandine> ha... i hadn't even read the scrollback, just filed the bug
<kenvandine> :)
<soren> kenvandine: Cool, because I didn't bother :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i don't have the SDK installed
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, this might help though... it started happening after i switched to the version in the android market
<soren> I do, but I'm on a call.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i didn't have this problem using that apk you had me install last week
<CardinalFang> I'm hacking up my own to reproduce it.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, soren,  http://sandbox.chad.org/u1m-1.0-2-testing-cache.apk
 * kenvandine tries
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, install "aLogCat" from market, and mail the system log to yourself.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> before or after?
<beuno> before
<CardinalFang> after installing and running.  This makes the log more verbose and runs cleaning code ever 15 seconds.
<CardinalFang> The order of install doesn't really matter, but capture the log after them both.
<kenvandine> ok
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, soren, suppose you change your cache-size limit to 20GB.  What is the message?  What about at 5GB?  And 500MB?
<james_w> so, I have a bunch of tracks in the u1 music store that have been reported as "Waiting for download to start" for about 2 months now. The files are in fact on disk, complete. Is there a way to poke it to realise this and to actually make the tracks available in the library?
<kenvandine> I/CacheCleaner( 5073): Total disk space available: -500170752 B
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ^^
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ok, i'll change the setting
<rye> aquarius, james_w ^
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Huh!  That's interesting.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, setting cache-size to 20G says it needs to free 20.43G
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, perfect.  Thank you.
<kenvandine> and setting it to 5G says it needs to free 5.41G
<kenvandine> ok, want me to give you more of the log?
<kenvandine> or is that enough?
<aquarius> james_w, er. Interesting. Can I get you to nudge rodrigo? He knows the download detection stuff best.
<james_w> I guess that will be next week then?
<aquarius> james_w, sorry to just hand you off to someone else :(
<james_w> np
<aquarius> james_w, do the files have weird characters in them?
<james_w> don't think so
<james_w> the "weirdest" would be a space
<CardinalFang> the download daemon is such a music snob.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/509019/
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, in case that helps
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, anything in this apk you gave me that would cause it to nag more often? it is kind of out of control now :)
<kenvandine> i'll jump back to the market version, if you don't need more info from me yet?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine,  http://sandbox.chad.org/u1m-1.0-2-testing-filesystem-info.apk
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, yes, this nags more often.  Sorry.
<kenvandine> np as long as it is useful
 * CardinalFang looks for integer overruns.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, now in your log should be something like
<CardinalFang> D/FileUtil( 4328): On partition of /mnt/sdcard/subsonic/music, block size is 32768B and 45598 blocks are available.
<CardinalFang> I want to know what those numbers are.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, any trick with alogcat to make it send the logs with the right content?
<kenvandine> what it is emailing me is nothing like what i see scrolling by...
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Eh, no idea.  Double-check the buffer and the filter.
<CardinalFang> Maybe filter by  ...
<kenvandine> 32768B and 377142 blocks available
<CardinalFang> ah.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, and after that, again it says  Total disk space available: -500170752 B ?
<kenvandine> i don't see that, let me email the log again and see if it is there yet
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, that should be immediately after any " D/FileUtil( 4328): On partition of /mnt/sdcard/subsonic/music, block size is..."
<CardinalFang> Next line.
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> oh... wait... i filtered
<kenvandine>  -526385152B
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Okay.  I think I got it sorted.  Integer overflow.
<kenvandine> guess my SD card is too big :)
<CardinalFang> Dividing by 1024 is different than dividing by 1024L.
<CardinalFang> Yeah, it must be.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, soren, Try this:  http://sandbox.chad.org/u1m-1.0-2-testing-integer-overflow-fix.apk
<CardinalFang> If that works, then there's nothing to do, and what goes into the Market will be the same.
<CardinalFang> same as that.
<kenvandine> ok
 * CardinalFang boggles at 32kByte blocks and wonders if he should be counting block usage instead of byte usage for files calculation.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ok... so no more errors
<kenvandine> but
<CardinalFang> but!?
<kenvandine> if i bump my cache size up to 20G, shouldn't it tell me i don't have that much space?
<CardinalFang> Yes.  The next time the cache cleaner runs.  It is back to every 5 minutes now,
<kenvandine> ah... ok
<kenvandine> cool, all good then :)
<CardinalFang> Hope so!
<kenvandine> i'll tell you in about 4m if it complains
<kenvandine> :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, thank you!
<kenvandine> np
<CardinalFang> I leaned something new about Java today.
 * kenvandine hugs python
<kenvandine> ok, just told me i don't have enough free space for 20G
<kenvandine> and the free space looked sane
<kenvandine> turned it back down to 500M
<kenvandine> i'll let you know in 5m what it does
<karni> CardinalFang: neat work with Ubuntu One Music pal :) have you been helping to write the streaming server side :) ?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, woot... no errors
<CardinalFang> karni, I've been trying to stay out of the server, but I think I landed 4 patches in the last 4 days there.  :)
<karni> CardinalFang: nice :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, rawk.  Will you double-check that you can see the 1.0-2 in the Market?  My phone is a bit weird right now.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, ah, I found it.  Nevermind.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, should it show it as an upgrade for me?
<kenvandine> or since it is the same, it won't know?
<CardinalFang> same, so no upgrade, kenvandine.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> cool
 * CardinalFang goes AFK for a while.  Back off and on for 10.10 release.
<doctormo> beuno: hey there
<doctormo> I changed the wording on your information
<beuno> doctormo, hey hey
<beuno> great
<beuno> hope it makes sense
<beuno> I didn't realize that's how it came across
<doctormo> beuno: I assume the fact the folder was hidden was a design choice.
<doctormo> Rahter than just having UbuntuOneMusic in the home folder for example.
<beuno> right, what we want to do is support nested UDFs, rreally
<beuno> and put your music in the XDG folder
<beuno> I don't recall what the issue was with creating a folder in the home dir
<beuno> I think it was managing potential conflicts (ie, an existing folder)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I had a skype call from aquarius. And I was excited to hear that Matt Griffin, the Product Manager, liked AndroidU1 :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, not just him!
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm trying to put together a dashboard right now
<beuno> the directory of the team!
<mkarnicki> beuno: whooaa ^ ^
<mkarnicki> beuno: and I thought to myself 'but theres still so much to do!' ;D
<mkarnicki> beuno: we talked with sil that we can prep a roadmap, talk about some naming conventions, etc
<mkarnicki> beuno: and I told him at least 4-5 things that we have to aim (1. (smarter)service stability, 2. UDFs, 3. delta, 4. sharing, 5. "capcha SSO"!)
<mkarnicki> beuno: so I hope to keep that wheel spinning :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, right
<beuno> I'll know in a few weeks
<doctormo> beuno: nested UDFs would be nice, but a solution might be to just unhook the UDF on the subfolder and reassign on the parent.
<beuno> mkarnicki, but I'm trying to allocate some time from our team to work with you
<mkarnicki> beuno: that would be lovely, sure :)
<mkarnicki> especially that publishing is not yet supported by the protocol itself
<beuno> doctormo, yeap, most likely. We'd have to figure out how to deal with shares within that. But yes, we still need to figure it out, but that technical limitation led to the decision
<beuno> mkarnicki, I'll have some news in a week or two  :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: ok ^ ^ I hope to have some more of app goodie, too!
<beuno> mkarnicki, what I think we all want
<beuno> is to work on it for a while, until it's in good shape to upload to the market
<mkarnicki> beuno: correct
<beuno> mkarnicki, so I am going to try really hard to get a good chunk of time out of my team to work with you
<doctormo> beuno: for share in existing_shares: if new_share_path in share.path: share.unhook()
<doctormo> I'm paracoding of course.
<beuno> doctormo, I believe you, but that's outside the range of my expertise  :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: sure, that would be nice :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: especially that I might take on a full-time Android Developer work soon
#ubuntuone 2010-10-09
<vbabiy> Hey is there a way to say sync this folder remotely using u1sdtool
<vbabiy> not remotely but in a shell
<vbabiy> since I am using ssh
<vbabiy> Well before I try this, do you guys thing if I sync my .config/banshee-1 will that work or will it break everything I want to find a way to sync rating
<vbabiy> playlist also if I could
<wgrant> Can I empty my CouchDB on the U1 servers?
<mkarnicki> vbabiy: wgrant: hey guys. the devs are already resting/sleeping. you can try 'tomorrow' (during the day) or on monday, then you should have more luck finding your answers :)
<spm> wgrant: "probably". I'm not sure of the exact mechanics to do so tho. and given how couch works, it could be finniky.
<wgrant> spm: I recall there was a script around.
<wgrant> Maybe I should search my IRC logs.
<spm> that's like universe heat death time to search isn't it?
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<X99_> ...
<duanedesign> ....
<ojii> is this the correct channel for ubuntu one music streaming?
<ojii> if so, what can I do when my songs/artists/albums are all 'wrong' (as in just some weird numbers instead of the actual names)? In rhythmbox they show up correctly...
<ojii> also for some reason my desktop client still shows 'Current Plan: Free' despite having bought a 20gig upgrade as well as the music streaming option
<duanedesign> hello ojii
<ojii> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> ojii: where are you seeing the names of the albums/music all messed up? In Nautilus?
<ojii> duanedesign, no, on the mobile app for android
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> beuno: ping
<ojii> unfortunately i can't really make a screenshot :(
<duanedesign> hehe, thats ok
<ojii> could it be because i haven't synced my whole library yet?
<duanedesign> ojii: i am not sure. I have not had a chance to mess around with the streaming music ffeature yet.
<ojii> in general it is absolutely awesome
<duanedesign> ojii: it is the weekend so a lot of the U1 devs are not here today :\
<ojii> how dare they take time off work on weekends!
<ojii> :D
<duanedesign> right!
<duanedesign> :)
<ojii> ah just managed to take a 'screeshot' (webcam ftw)
<ojii> (and my typing ability ftl)
<ojii> duanedesign, http://files2.ojii.ch/u1/android.jpg vs http://files2.ojii.ch/u1/rhythmbox.png
<ojii> could it be the non-ascii names?
<duanedesign> .me looking
 * ojii wishes there was an android non-rooted screenshot app
<duanedesign> ojii: have you seen AndroidU1. The Ubunt ONe client for Android
<ojii> duanedesign, nope, what would that be for'
<ojii> ?
<duanedesign> ojii: you can access you files with it
<ojii> well i have "ubuntu one music"
<duanedesign> it is still in Beta. There are some screenshots as well as a link if you would like to test it out. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<ojii> the thing is my sd card is way too small to hold my music library, that's why this streaming service seems so awesome
<duanedesign> ojii: i think the best thing would be to file a Launchpad Question. That way when one of the devs working on the streaming music comes in I can point them towards it and we can make sure you get some help/answers
<duanedesign> ojii: https://answers.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+addquestion
<ojii> launchpad...
<duanedesign> ojii: have you not used Launchpad beefore?
<ojii> i try to avoid that mess
<duanedesign> ojii: fair enough
<ojii> but lemme try to figure out how to post a question
<duanedesign> the link above should take you straight to the page to file a question on the right package
<ojii> ah cool
<ojii> u1 is too busy syncing files :( internet is slow as hell
<ojii> duanedesign, this question is not about the rhythmbox u1 music store tho
<ojii> it's about the android u1 music streaming app
<duanedesign> ojii: yeah. For right now that is the closest project i see on Launchpad
<duanedesign> ojii: i will make sure the appropriate people see it. It is mostly so we can get you an answer without you having to keep popping back in here trying to catch a developer :)
<ojii> duanedesign, https://answers.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+question/128557
<ojii> I'll get emails when something happens on there, right?
<duanedesign> ojii: looks good. I will pass that link on to the appropriate person
<duanedesign> ojii: yep
<ojii> good
<ojii> oh just found something, the numbers i see instead of artists are the song number!
<duanedesign> ojii: i am anxious to get the streaming music on my phone. Darn paypal is holding me up
<ojii> duanedesign, the streaming itself works very nice
<ojii> and it means I don't have to spend 200$ on a 32 gig SD card
<ojii> now all u1 is lacking is a song selection in the music store that i'm interested in :D
<ojii> (which i know is not ubuntu's fault)
<duanedesign> ojii: which store do you have? Which region are you in?
<ojii> duanedesign, that's one of my biggest complaints about the music industry, the 'zoning of the internet'. i'm in EU zone
<duanedesign> right
<ojii> but whatever, i can't force the music industry to accept my money
<duanedesign> ojii: i know they are constantly analyzing the numbers and looking to expand the selection wherever they can
<duanedesign> they == Canonical
<ojii> yep and I know there's not all too much canonical can do about it
<ojii> luckily for me, pirating is not illegal in my country.
<duanedesign> ojii: heh, what country is that?
<ojii> switzerland
<duanedesign> ahh switzerland. nice
<mkarnicki> beuno: ping
<beuno> mkarnicki, hi
<mkarnicki> oops, https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/ says 'Something has gone wrong' for me. Anyone having the same issue?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: ↑
<mkarnicki> beuno: I know you're having your weekend -- just wanted to let you know that (for me) WebUI says 'Something has gone wrong'
<beuno> mkarnicki, view source
<beuno> oopsid plrase
<mkarnicki> beuno: no oopsid for me: Sorry about that. This problem has been reported to Ubuntu One engineers and we'll fix it as quickly as possible.
<mkarnicki> beuno: I can show you the screen if you like
<mkarnicki> beuno: screenshot1
<mkarnicki> ops
<mkarnicki> beuno: http://ubuntuone.com/p/JL4/
<mkarnicki> beuno: oh sorry, oopsid in the source? lol I didn't get that ;P lemme see
<mkarnicki> beuno: OOPS-ID-1743appserverZeEJDDeGEddFdEeGIbDcFBIbHGfFIJCJB115419
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<wgrant> How do I delete serverside CouchDB databases?
<duanedesign> hello wgrant
<duanedesign> wgrant: been awhile since i did this...
<wgrant> duanedesign: I too have done it before, but I don't remember how.
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> hope your having a good weekend
<rye> duanedesign, ready to battle, excited as hell about the release so can't sleep :)
<duanedesign> rye: wgrant was just asking about deleting serverside Couch databases. Been awhile since I have done that
<duanedesign> rye: hehm definetly
<duanedesign> heh*
<rye> duanedesign, ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE database - but you need to run the latest couchdb query tool from my branch...
<duanedesign> ahh thats it
<rye> duanedesign, http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<wgrant> rye, duanedesign: Thanks.
<duanedesign> i think i have that branch on my computer. Ill make sure I have the latest revision
<duanedesign> rye: i got my script sorted out and got all my irssi logs into couchdb :)
<rye> wgrant, you are welcome! but please note that your local couchdb will restore that db on the server if not removed locally. The same goes for local couchdb receiving the server side db if not removed from there
<rye> duanedesign, yes, now we need to get something to read them from there :)
<wgrant> Right. I was hoping to do it before I associated this new installation to my account, but I guess I'll just have to empty both.
<nimbus> Hello all. I am running Maverick and I can't seem to get ubuntuone to run at all. A process called 'beam.smp' starts when I open ubuntuone preferences and nothing else happens.
<duanedesign> hello nimbus
<duanedesign> nimbus: the ffirst time you opened Ubuntu One Preferences did it prompt you to add your computer?
<nimbus> no prompt to add
<nimbus> I have a window titled 'ubuntuone preferences' open
<nimbus> three tabs in that window called Account, Devices, and Services
<duanedesign> under 'Devices' does it show your computer name or does it say <Local Machine>
<danyR> rye: hi! you're the creator of ubuntuone-indicator, right?
<rye> danyR, yup
<nimbus> it says <local machine>
<duanedesign> nimbus: can you please open System > Preferences > Password and Encryption Keys
<danyR> rye: Great work, thanks. I was really needing it. In fact, the lack of a clear progress indicator was stopping me from changing from dropbox. as soon as I've read from your project, I moved! I'm all u1 now :D
<nimbus> duanedesign, it is open
<duanedesign> nimbus: we are looking for an Ubuntu One Token
<nimbus> you know I do have this 'keyring' issue when I restart my computer
<nimbus> I found it
<rye> danyR, thanks! Actually i am a bit cheating since being out-of-ubuntuone tree allows me and anybody else to update this as fast as needed, bringing more and more features for showing status during the cycle.
<duanedesign> nimbus: ok. right-click and delete the Token
<rye> danyR, and thank you very much for these kind words!
<nimbus> It is deleted
<duanedesign> nimbus: this should allow the 'add computer' process to open the next time you launch the Ubuntu One Preferences
<danyR> rye: You welcome, they're diserved! And as soon as you open translations, I'll try to translate them (if anyone doesn't get there first, as usual :D)
#ubuntuone 2010-10-10
<rye> danyR, yes, I am going to do some research on the string format so that they are translatable before marking everything as is, and thanks, I really appreciate that!
<nimbus> okay I got a sign in dialogue let's see what happens next
<nimbus> beam.smp pegged my cpu and window u1 window isn't responding
<danyR> rye: and you've succeed immensely because all of modern icon themes include ubuntu-one status icons, so it integrates effortless in my indicator applet. and most of the already existing icons are gorgeous :O
<rye> danyR, yes, I've spent a day crafting the icons and then I noticed that the designers have been updating the icons for nonexisting ubuntuone-client-applet, I felt so great!
<nimbus> maybe this is the problem: passwords for new accounts require a capital letter and a number. My password is older and is just lowercase letters. no?
<danyR> rye: just a constructive critique, before you get everything setted up for translations -> i think you should change some of the strings, they're a bit too technical right now
<rye> danyR, yes, that's true, current ones are not user-friendly. Metadata: 2m3s (314 items) Content: 33 files (48Mb) is awesome but it is all shown now only because I don't have the info to estimate total ETA at the moment. I hope to get that sorted out soon too
<nimbus> beam.smp is making u1 unusable for me.
<danyR> rye: related to content, you could totally supress the content string and use instead "Syncing $files...". but from the top of my head I can't remember any metaphor for metadata
<danyR> rye: or you could simply integrate metadata into the "Syncing $ files..." string, but then it would remove any metadata info, and that would be bad, I believe
<rye> danyR, yes, metadata info only needed because people start panicing when they see folders being created in the web ui but no files coming in, and then we have to explain that it is ok
<danyR> rye: Yeah, I know some of those people [read, me].
<rye> danyR, read, me too when i started using Ubuntu One
<rye> danyR, i just need to come up with an understandable description of what metadata is
<danyR> rye: yeah, exactly my thougts. it isn't that easy, in fact. and besides that you've to keep it short
<meerdack> rye, nice ubuntuone-indicator btw
<rye> meerdack, thanks :)
 * rye likes collecting "likes"
<meerdack> just what ubuntu needs..
<meerdack> I find it ridiculous it has no way of notifying you now...utterly ridiculous
<meerdack> least this way, its there and does no use notify to bug the hell out of you
<danyR> hey rye, what about metadata -> "Initialising sync..." or "Starting sync process..."
<rye> danyR, or "Preparing to sync..."
<danyR> rye: as well. but that may give to the user the impression that ubuntuone is slow
<rye> danyR, true, "Initializing?... Preparing??? how much time do you need to prepare to sync that 100 files?" a minute and a half? Is it sending a snail mail envelopes?
<rye> danyR, i've been promised it is going to be much faster though soon
<danyR> rye: LOL, true. is there any plans to include this in Ubuntu in the future?
<danyR> or in the official ubuntuone-client-gnome?
<rye> danyR, no official plans but I it was OKed to have this indicator as a playground for possible features in next release, so hopefully something good will come out of it.
<danyR> rye: because I thought about a much friendlier but a lot less professional string: "Knocking on Ubuntu One's door..."
<danyR> [yeah, Guns N' Roses] :P
<danyR> rye: about the speed improvemente, does U1 algorhtyhm do selective uploading? like only update in the server what has been changed locally and not the entire file?
<rye> danyR, looking for the roadmaps, does not look like it is going to be in Natty though
<danyR> rye: That's a great advantage of dropbox's algorhythm, and one of the big reasons of their speed
<danyR> btw, in which U1 project I file a bug against one.ubuntu.com?
<rye> danyR, that's ubuntuone-servers
<danyR> cause the screen in the main page is using an outdated version of light-themes
<nimbus> anyone have an idea why 'beam.smp' pegs my CPU when I open ubuntuone?
<danyR> Hmm, I've liked this brainstorming session. rye, any ideas on how can I further contribute to U1 && u1-indicator?
<rye> danyR, well, you can visit this channel (which should get more exciting after 10.10.10 release :), spot the bugs, suggest improvements paths, alarm when something you use is not working, test new features as they are going come out during Natty release cycle and be a demanding customer :)
<rye> danyR, re: u1-indicator - well, since it is really early to say something and since it is not yet doing all I want it to do, and is not yet stable enough, suggestions are welcome. I have opened a bugtracker on the launchpad project page by the way.
<danyR> rye: thanks, already added #ubuntuone to irssi's autoconnect
<danyR> rye: I'll probably report a bug about the technical strings, in order to make it easier to keep track of changes and other community suggestions
<rye> danyR, uh-huh, that would be awesome
<danyR> oh and by the way, I reported bug 657500 on U1 Servers :D: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/657500
<ubot4> danyR: Bug 657500 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/657500 is private
<ubot4> danyR: Error: Bug #657500 is private.
<danyR> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/657500 ok, now it should be public
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657500 in ubuntuone-servers "one.ubuntu.com uses outdated screenshot (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<karni> CardinalFang: rye: duanedesign: guys, is there any other way to check the status of services than the /UbuntuOne/Status page? (other than trying to poke each service, which would be hard to implement)
<rye> danyR, thanks for the bug, will assign to web team
<rye>  ok, me goes offline to get some sleep and will pop up later ... today :)
<rye> karni, /UbuntuOne/Status is not updated automatically, so basically the way to test services are - updown - request some public file with no-cache directive, proxy (never failed) - request file w/o no-cache, api slave - monitor dbus status from syncdaemon, couchdb - poke it with ubuntuone-couchdb-query - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<karni> rye: I see. now I need that in Java on Android runtime ;D
<rye> karni, hmmm
<karni> rye: for starters, I'll make it run through /U1/Status
<rye> karni, mobile monitoring, hmm, makes sense.
<karni> rye: then I'll get back to it to make it do real services pokes
<karni> rye: I want to make 'Status' one of the items in AndroidU1/Ubuntu One Files
<karni> rye: so that a user can check, say, why is he having problems syncing contacts or accessing files
<karni> rye: anyway, thank you for the hints.
<rye> karni, well, that wiki page is free-formed but can be parsed... (/me is known for providing hacks)
<karni> rye: you'd never see such retarded hack like how I just checked for Files status
<karni> rye: wget -O - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status|grep "/UbuntuOne/Status#Files\"><img alt=\"Service OK"
<karni> lol
<karni> rye: I was thinking of using HTML/DOM parser
<rye> karni, you may have more luck with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status?action=raw
<karni> rye: but I don't think it's worth it. especially that I should later improve that stuff.
<karni> oh, lemme see
<karni> rye: oh oh ohhhhhh ! lovely
<karni> rye: you my man
<rye> karni, i am hacking a different view for a /FAQ page and found that moinmoin api 500s on me, so I decided to go forward w/o XMLRPC directly to raw data
<karni> rye: good idea, I'm glad I asked you!
<rye> karni, you are very welcome :)
<rye> okay, need to get sleep, have a great gettimeofday(), everyone!
<karni> rye: thanks :) bye bye!
<duanedesign> heh, karni snuck up on me again :)
<karni> duanedesign: oh.. hahaha yeah it's mkarnicki ;D
<karni> duanedesign: anyway, rye gave me a good pointer, so I'm good to go with that :)
<duanedesign> karni: my contacts are syncing \o/
<karni> duanedesign: I assume you had problems? or you mean, mobile ?
<karni> duanedesign: anyway, that's good news :)
 * karni is working on services status page for AndroidU1
<duanedesign> karni: no my actual contacts (couch replication)
<karni> duanedesign: ah :)
<duanedesign> its been awhile, was nice to have it back
<duanedesign> i am anxious to get started working on Stipple again
<duanedesign> i also bought the isub app today so i can take advantage of the streaming music
<karni> duanedesign: lovely!
<duanedesign> karni: ok good to see(read) you :)
<karni> duanedesign: sure, good to see you, too! you're all ready for UDS :) ?
<duanedesign> karni: i think so. I want to really get into the Ubuntu One source code and get a better understanding of it before UDS
<duanedesign> i have casually been reading but really want to get serious about understanding it all
<karni> duanedesign: that's the same thing I'd like to do. I wanted to do, for long. It's just I don't have enough time :( At least I'll do my best to work on AndroidU1 so that it becomes Ubuntu One Files for Android one day
<karni> duanedesign: awesome
<duanedesign> im off for  a bit. have a good night
<karni> duanedesign: thank you :) take care duanedesign
<MaverickOne> Hello, I am not being prompted by the Ubuntu SSO to login or create an account, any ideas why?
<MaverickOne> on 10.10, forgot to mention that
<MaverickOne> I am trying to add this computer, step 2 on the wiki is just not happening for me
<kevin__> So I'm curious. I'm trying to click to buy a song, but nothing happens. What gives?
<kevin__> Do I have to do it through Rhythmbox?
<nemchik> how do i get u1 contacts into evolution?
<nimbus> [repost] anyone know why my beam.smp pegs the cpu and I can't seem to use u1?
<nimbus> sudo apt-get purge couchdb* solved my problem
<nimbus> I don't think that is even used in ubuntu 10.10 anyway
<nimbus> test http://ubuntuone.com/p/JPc/
<nimbus> hey well waddya know I seem to have u1 working
<danyR> rye: ping? I've reported that bug on u1-indicator technical strings: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/657615
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657615 in one-indicator "Should use more user-friendly strings (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rye> danyR, thanks!
<duffydack> rye, tell ubuntu to use your indicator by default.. ridiculous idea to NOT have it
<ojii> hey everyone
<ojii> how can i pause u1 synchronization?
<ojii> ah never mind, the 'disconnect' worked after a while
<rye> hi all, we have found an issue with the subscription code, I have updated the /Status, team is aware and I am filing a bug report
<mkarnicki> rye: can this be related? OOPS-ID-1744appserverZCDJABIebacGfEHcfIdfdDaeccbeFbeHb90237
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<mkarnicki> rye: it doesn't bother me, but one.ubuntu.com has not been working for me since yesterday.
<beuno> rye, could you chase mkarnicki's oops?
<mkarnicki> thanks beuno. I'm just worried other users might be affected.
<mkarnicki> beuno: I needed the webUI for reference as I was working on AU1, and then I saw the problem yesterday.
 * beuno nods
<rye> sshfs for oopses is not helping :)
<rye> erm
<rye> :(
<rye> ok, beuno fixed the issue for subscription, if somebody had any issues with that - please re-check
<rye> mkarnicki, syncing logs to see what's happening
<mkarnicki> rye: should I provide you with some?
<espen77> U1 has become much better in 10.10, congratulations....
<rye> espen77, yes, especially after subscription is fixed :)
<beuno> pf, details
<mkarnicki> rye: locally my U1 works, it's just the webUI
<espen77> tried the RC yesterday, and i tried to register tomboy to U1 before going trough "me menu" (didnt work), today i installed final and registerd to u1 with me-menu and then tomboy was ok....
<espen77> might want to check on a fresh install if you try to connect tomboy first if there is a bug
<duanedesign> happy release day everyone
<mkarnicki> omg... I forgot, would you believe? it must have been that sleeping till 2PM
<duanedesign> hehe
<rye> mkarnicki, i believe you've been running maverick already for quite a while :)
<mkarnicki> rye: actually I've played around in the virtual box with it. my laptop is my (only) production machine, and I wanted to give it a little time before I hop on it
<mkarnicki> rye: if it wasnt Google Summer of Code + college, I would be riding alphas way back :)
<kevin__> I'm trying to log in to my Ubuntu One account, but when I click connect, it tries to connect, but i don't get any feedback.
<duanedesign> kevin__: hello
<kevin__> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> kevin__: can you open a Terminal and run the command: u1sdtool -s
<kevin__> let me pastebin it
<kevin__> http://pastebin.com/qKrwNJCU
<duanedesign> kevin__: can you run the command : u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> that is the same as clicking the connect button
<kevin__> ok, its asking me to create an account or connect
<kevin__> Then I go to log in, but nothing comes up. Let me try again
<duanedesign> kevin__: ok so you have created an account?
<kevin__> duanedesign, yes, i created one
<duanedesign> kevin__: there should be a link at the bottom if you already have an account
<kevin__> I logged in, it started to connect and it just closed itself
<kevin__> Yea, I clicked on that to log in. But it just doesn't log in
<duanedesign> kevin__: ok so you have repeated the process and u1sdtool -s gives you the same output?
<kevin__> yes, exactly the same output
<duanedesign> kevin__: can you open System > preferences > Password and Encryption keys
<duanedesign> kevin__: and see if you have an Ubuntu one token
<kevin__> Ok, I don't have an Ubuntu one token
<kevin__> just says
<kevin__> Passwords: login
<duanedesign> is there an arrow you can click to expand that folder
<kevin__> yes
<kevin__> http://i54.tinypic.com/qqd6qt.png
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> can you go back to the Terminal and run the command
<kevin__> which one?
<kevin__> u1sdtool -s or -c?
<duanedesign> killall  ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q
<kevin__> ah ok
<kevin__> kevin@kevin-laptop:~$ killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q
<kevin__> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<duanedesign> ok now try opening Ubunt One from the Me Menu
<kevin__> Ok
<ChipaPhone> i was about to sat, if that's maverick something old is still running
<duanedesign> kevin__: should ask you to add your computer again
<duanedesign> hello Chipaca :) happy release day
<ChipaPhone> hey duane
<ChipaPhone> how's things?
<duanedesign> going well thankyou
<kevin__> this it what happens http://i56.tinypic.com/9uajyh.png
<kevin__> just hit ok and try to log in?
<duanedesign> kevin__: hmm. ok
<russjr08> Hey guys, I am having Ubuntu One sync problems too. It doesn't even want to link to my account
<kevin__> I tried to sign in again, same thing. Put my email and password, click connect, and it just does nothing.
<russjr08> Same here
<ChipaPhone> kevin, how "nothing"?
<duanedesign> kevin__: can you close the preferences.
<kevin__> ChipaPhone, it just tries to connect and then it closes, leaving the Ubuntu One Preferences open
<kevin__> ok duanedesign, done.
<russjr08> I think by nothing, kevin means it closes the sign in box and does nothing else, like sign in
<kevin__> russjr08, exactly.
<russjr08> Hey uhh.... It just started working
<ChipaPhone> but you get "out of spave", right?
<kevin__> ChipaPhone, when I opened Ubuntu One from the Me Menu, yea
<kevin__> russjr08, say what? lol
<duanedesign> russjr08: so in the Ubutn One Preferences it has your computer name now instead of <Local Machine>?
<russjr08> I closed the preferences, and re opened it. Clicked already have account, then entered my account info, then it said "Process Complete" or something like that
<russjr08> Yup!
<russjr08> And now it says "Synchronizataion in progress..."
<russjr08> Many duplicate entries in the devices list
<russjr08> That is absolutley weird
<kevin__> duanedesign, , for me it says <Local machine>
<duanedesign> kevin__: can you try close the preferences and open the terminal and run the command again:  killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q
<russjr08> If it makes a difference I open the prefernences through System > Preferneces > Ubuntu One
<ChipaPhone> kevin, i just came in, and cant type quick, but id like to help
<kevin__> Thx ChipaPhone
<kevin__> wtf! now it says it's synchronizing. Because I closed the preferences window before I signed in
<ChipaPhone> what duane said :-)
<russjr08> lol! weird
<russjr08> kevin__: It's working for you know, then?
<ChipaPhone> nah, coincidence
<kevin__> no, not yet
<duanedesign> kevin__: this time after we run that one we will check. Run : ps aux | grep ubu
<ChipaPhone> what does u1sdtool -s output?
<kevin__> kevin@kevin-laptop:~$ u1sdtool -s
<kevin__> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<kevin__>     connection: With User With Network
<kevin__>     description: processing queues
<kevin__>     is_connected: True
<kevin__>     is_error: False
<kevin__>     is_online: True
<kevin__>     queues: IDLE
<kevin__> now it's different
<duanedesign> kevin__: hey thats better
<kevin__> i think its working now?
<ChipaPhone> you're set
<ChipaPhone> yep, that is perfect
<kevin__> I created two accounts because I thought it was wrong. Now I don't know which account its uploading to xD
<russjr08> Ok. I just installed the Firefox extension, how do I get it to sync bookmarks?
<kevin__> Also, I just drop a file into the Ubuntu One folder and it automatically synchronizes?
<duanedesign> kevin__: yep
<duanedesign> russjr08: just make sure in the Ubuntu One Preferences under Services the Book marks is checked
<russjr08> I hope it synced my bookmarks from Lucid
<russjr08> It is
<russjr08> It still doesn't sync when I open Firefox
<russjr08> hmm.... maybe I should add a bookmark and see if that forces it to sync
<kevin__> Ok, it uploaded one of my earlier files :) However, how can I check the status of the other one I just put on?
<kevin__> Also, Ubuntu One Preferences doesn't show any info like my name email or how much space I got left
<duanedesign> kevin__: in the Ubuntu One folder it should be a rotating arrow or a green checkmark
<kevin__> yea, one has the checkmark the other has the arrow :P
<duanedesign> kevin__: in Ubunt One Preferences under Devices does it have your computer name?
<kevin__> nope, still Local Machine
<duanedesign> kevin__: ok. first lets try closing and reopening it.
<kevin__> ok
<kevin__> closed it and reopened it, still the same
<duanedesign> kevin__: ok. sometimes we get lucky and it is that easy :)
<kevin__> yea ;)
<duanedesign> kevin__: can you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/u1-prefs.log
<kevin__> ok
<kevin__> http://pastebin.com/mt23iYJ0
<kevin__> that's what you wanted to see duanedesign ?
<duanedesign> kevin__: ok
<duanedesign> kevin__: can you close the U1 preferences
<rapha> Hi all!
<duanedesign> hello rapha
<kevin__> ok
<duanedesign> kevin__: run the command: killall ubuntu-sso-login
<kevin__> ok
<duanedesign> then:  u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> kevin__: then:  ps aux | grep ubu
<rapha> I've been seeing "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage" for half an album now for around 2 weeks ... how do I get the songs to transfer?
<kevin__> kevin@kevin-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep ubu
<kevin__> kevin     4672  0.0  0.0   4012   768 pts/0    S+   13:14   0:00 grep --color=auto ubu
<duanedesign> kevin__: ok good. that all you get?
<kevin__> yea
<duanedesign> kevin__: ok. Now lets try opening the Ubunt One Preferences again
<kevin__> ok, its disconnected, and it says local machine still
<duanedesign> rapha: do the songs show up at: https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ under Purchased Music
<rapha> duanedesign: I might be blind, but there I can't see any files at all.
<rapha> duanedesign: (it does say "93MB used", which I can only explain with music)
<rapha> duanedesign: Also, I've that Bindwood extension enabled, but I don't think any bookmarks have ever been sync'd.
<rapha> duanedesign: About the music, there's a folder "Purchased Music" on the website which I can click, but it doesn't show anything then.
<duanedesign> kevin__: ok lets look at the log. ~/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log  if you could pastebin that
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<kevin__> ok
<duanedesign> rapha: ok so at https://one.ubuntu.com/files when you click on Purchased Music none of the music shows up?
<rapha> duanedesign: correct.
<kevin__> ok, it seems it uploaded that second file duanedesign, but ubuntu preferences still doesn't show any info, just that it synced
<rapha> duanedesign: it must be present though in the storage since I've only just set up a brand-new installation of 10.10 with a brand new account and am listening to part of my music now.
<kevin__> http://i51.tinypic.com/15hlnqh.png
<duanedesign> rapha: it stores the music locally in a folder in your home directory .ubuntuone You may need to hit ctrl + h to see the folder.
<kevin__> http://pastebin.com/p0SvPXQq
<rapha> duanedesign: I know that. And the music that does NOT say "Transferring ..." is in that folder. But the one that DOES say "Transferring ..." is missing from it. And when I use the U1 website, I can't see ANY music there under "Purchased Music".
<duanedesign> rapha: ok
<rapha> duanedesign: sorry for the caps, I don't mean to be rude or anything - just trying to communicate clearly.
<duanedesign> rapha: no worries. I am not super familiar with the music store...I know at one point when music would get stuck this trick would work
<duanedesign> rapha: open a Terminal and run the command:  touch ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/test.txt
 * mkarnicki wonders if one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/ will start working at some point in time for him
<rapha> mkarnicki: isn't that one only showing some news and an overview of your stuff anyway?
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<mkarnicki> rapha: you're right xD why haven't I tried /files before. it works ;d
<rapha> duanedesign: it sync'd the test.txt file, but nothing happened re. the missing music.
 * mkarnicki feels stupid
<rapha> duanedesign: hah! But now I see the music I do have on the website!
<duanedesign> rapha: ok so hopefully it will sync to your computer next
<rye> kevin__, could you please close preferences and run ubuntuone-preferences from the terminal?
<duanedesign> d'oh i didnt even think of that :P
<rapha> duanedesign: only the songs that are on my computer already :-(
<duanedesign> rapha: poo :\
<kevin__> I just realized that for it to work I have to re-connect every single time...that's not how it's supposed to work right ? lol
<kevin__> ok rye
<rye> kevin__, i am interested in the output in case there is anything printed out
<kevin__> now what rye?
<kevin__> ok
<kevin__> let me pastebin it
<kevin__> http://pastebin.com/ZtqDH6iZ
<duanedesign> rapha: do any of the titles of the songs have the same name. Like remixes or something?
<kevin__> get it rye ?
<rapha> duanedesign: nope. The CD I'm having a problem with is called "Son de Andalucía" by "Andrés Segovia" if you want to take a look at the titles.
<rye> kevin__, looks ok to me but still no info in Devices, right?
<rapha> (Unfortunately it's my favorite CD :-} )
<kevin__> nope, just <LOCAL MACHINE>
<kevin__> and no info for Account either
<kevin__> it does sync, rye, i have to re-connect though
<rye> kevin__, this is weird as it should not be this way, let me try some tests
<kevin__> ok
<kevin__> rye, what whould I do?
<kevin__> should*
<rye> kevin__, preparing a script
<kevin__> ok
<kevin__> ty
<duanedesign> rapha: ok. the person who usually handles the music store issues isnt here right now. So we need someway to contact  you iyou when he does get here. If you can file a bug and post the link here i will make sure he gets it and addresses your issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+filebug
<rye> kevin__, could you please download the script from here - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info
<rye> kevin__, and run it in the terminal as python ubuntuone-account-info
<kevin__> okay
<rye> kevin__, then could you please pastebin the output ?
<kevin__> sure thing
<nimbus> I purged couchdb* and now u1 works fine.
<rapha> duanedesign: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/657824 - okay like that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657824 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "some music transferred to u1 storage, some not (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kevin__> http://pastebin.com/HrbtpgRE
<duanedesign> rapha: yep. sorry i couldnt help you more. matt will be able to help you more thoroughly
<rapha> duanedesign: no prob, I can wait some more ... just love that CD! :-)
<rapha> duanedesign: (do try it out if you're into classical guitar music)
<duanedesign> rapha: for some reason they give those guys the weekend off ;)
<duanedesign> rapha: definetly, i was about to say it looks good
<rye> kevin__, great, account is working fine, so this is preferences applet that is having hard times fetching data...
<kevin__> is there anyway it can be removed and re-installed?
<duanedesign> rapha i love Paco De Lucia, John Mclaughlin , Al Di Meola
<rye> kevin__, may I ask you to install additional software from my PPA - just to make sure this is ubuntuone-preferences and not proxy setup
<kevin__> sure thing
<rye> kevin__, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:rye/ubuntuone-extras; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-indicator; ubuntuone-indicator
<duffydack> yes!!
<duffydack> nice
<duanedesign> :)
<bill_> I can't sync. keep getting a auth_failed when i run u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> bill_: are you on Maverick?
<bill_> on maveric
<bill_> was working yesterday but had a problem with couchdb's
<kevin__> it's stuck on "Initializing Client...." rye
<rye> kevin__, ok, is there a cloud icon in your notification area?
<kevin__> yea, just noticed that lol
<rye> kevin__, is there any quota info - such as free MBs left ?
<bill_> it's strange I can connect with the U1 servers but the "connect" button is grayed out
<rye> bill_, i believe you have a stale ubuntuone token, let me grab a standard response...
<kevin__> 2.0GB Free (0.3% used)
<duanedesign> bill_: can you open System . preferences > Password and encryption keys
<rye> kevin__, okay, preferences applet breaks... mmm.. could you please kill it by killall ubuntuone-preferences and then start it again?
<duffydack> your indicator needs adding to ubuntu main/
<kevin__> ok
<bill_> i've removed the ubuntu-one key already (done that a couple of times!)
<kevin__> rye, "killall ubuntuone-preferences" ?
<kevin__> says no process found. so just start it again?
<duanedesign> bill_: ok is there a token now?
<kevin__> ok, it's strated now
<kevin__> started*
<rye> kevin__, ps aux | grep [u]buntuone-preferences
<bill_> "Ubnutu One" is there in passwords and Encryption keys" dialog
<duanedesign> bill_: I believe in Maverick it is just called 'Ubuntu One'
<duanedesign> bill_: can you r-click and delete it
<bill_> done that about 10 times today!
<kevin__> kevin@kevin-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep [u]buntuone-preferences
<kevin__> kevin     5592  0.8  0.9  95980 30164 pts/1    S+   14:16   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences
<kevin__> rye ^
<bill_> in the "Ubuntu One Preferences" i can see my account details but will not let me connect
<duanedesign> bill_: ok. after you delete it. Close the Ubunt One Preferences. Then run in a Terminal: killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q
<bill_> ok done that
<duanedesign> bill_: ps aux | grep ubu    will make sure we quit everything
<duanedesign> bill_: it should only return grep ubu
<bill_> duanedesign  bill@europa:~$ ps aux | grep ubu
<bill_> bill      3559  0.0  0.0   4016   760 pts/0    S+   19:20   0:00 grep --color=auto ubu
<bill_> duanedesign ok
<duanedesign> bill_: ok. Now open the ubunt one preferences and add your computer again
<bill_> ok working! many thinks!!
<bill_> ok working! many thanks!!
<duanedesign> bill_: ok great :)
<bill_> is their any problems with the couchDB? had a problem yesterday which got my U1 messed up
<bill_> the "bookmarks.couch" database was well over 4Gb in size!
<kevin__> so what do you think rye?
<duanedesign> bill_: yeah that would be a crazy amount of bookmarks
<duanedesign> bill_: I have 2,000 bookmarks and my db is only 238MB
<bill_> i know! I used the local web interface to clean and compact the database and it shrunk to 3mb
<bill_> after that U1 borked on me
<bill_> with database problems
<rye> kevin__, i am trying to find a reasonable explanation for this behavior, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/u1prefs.log ?
<kevin__> sure thing
<kevin__> rye, http://pastebin.com/rtXyLkXD
<rye> kevin__, unfortunately i am not really sure what's happening, could you please submit a bug report using apport-bug ubuntuone-client-gnome ?
<kevin__> "apport-bug-ubuntuone-client-gnome" on terminal?
<rye> kevin__, yup
<kevin__> it says command not found, rye
<rye> kevin__, sorry, apport-bug ubuntuone-client-gnome (i did not notice extra - in your question)
<kevin__> got it
<kevin__> rye gonna have to make an account :P
<rye> kevin__, ah, yes, login.ubuntu.com != launchpad.net accounts, well, for new users as well
<kevin__> no problem though
<kevin__> rye, what should I add to the bug report?
<rye> if anybody wonders about removing their couchdb database from the server - download ubuntuone-couchdb-query and run it as ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE [notes|contacts|bookmarks] ; do not forget to remove local database too by logging to your local db using ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<rye> kevin__, the issue itself, the link to the screenshot will work and the fact that indicator works with the same code
<kevin__> ok
<nimbus> was the couchdb* problem a known issue?
<nimbus> I just purged it because I think it isn't even used in 10.10
<kevin__> done rye. Thanks for your help! At least your applet works :)
<rye> nimbus, used by evolution contacts plugin
<nimbus> so it is used in 10.10?
<nimbus> I don't use evolution so I think I will be okay
<kevin__> rye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/657850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657850 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One Preferences applet doesn't display info properly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kevin__> also rye, just figured out that for me to sync through the U1Preferences, I have to disconnect and connect back again
<mkarnicki> rye: you around?
<mkarnicki> god i wish the day was twice as long
<rye> mkarnicki, he he, i am around, now, and I am looking at the sync result...
<rapha> duanedesign: never heard of either one of them ... will have to check those out!
<MohammedYassin> hi
<MohammedYassin> guys i need help
<MohammedYassin> anybody here?
<nimbus> hi I am here
<ojii> hi everyone
<ojii> just upgraded to 10.10 and not sure u1 is still working
<ojii> it shows "synchronization in progress..." but no name etc. also all the things are unticked in 'services' and i see no other machines although there should be about 3
<nimbus> ojii you might want to try this:
<nimbus> preferences>password and keys>
<nimbus> delete ubuntu one's entry
<nimbus> then try again
<ojii> nimbus, looking at my network traffic it seems like it's working
<ojii> at least there's tons of outbound traffic
<nimbus> are you uploading a lot of files?
<ojii> yes
<ojii> bought the mobile streaming thing and more space on friday, syncing my music library now
<ojii> anyway, killed the entry
<ojii> trying to restart it now
<ojii> ooh new login screen
<ojii> awesome!
<ojii> no more open-browser-to-log-in
<ojii> still doesn't show any info, but seems to work
<ojii> something is sending loads of data out into the wild, i assume its u1
<nimbus> netstat should show you where the traffic is going
<ojii> "barbadine.canonical"?
<nimbus> not sure
<ojii> anyway 10.10.10 is over here, so I'll head to bed
<ojii> enjoy your mavericks everyone!
<csgeek> is there a CLI interface/API  for ubuntu one?
<mkarnicki> csgeek: there's no CLI for U1. however there's an API you can use to make your program tell U1 'publish this file'
<mkarnicki> csgeek: also, ubuntuone-storage-protocol is open source, so you can use it if you want.
<csgeek> mkarnicki: is the storage protocol a python lib?
<mkarnicki> csgeek: it's source is python. there's also java version.
#ubuntuone 2011-10-03
<mandel> morning!
<nhaines> mandel: morning!
<ralsina> good morning!
<gord> hi all, is there a project to file bugs against the u1ms specifically? feels kinda weird to file it against u1 itself, its a problem with the web u1ms thingy through banshee
<ralsina> gord: let me check
<ralsina> gord: if it's not the client code, but server code, it may be https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-music-store
<gord> ralsina, yeah thats what i'm looking for, great, thanks!
<ralsina> gord: you're welcome!
<nhaines> Just installed U1 for Windows... now I'll see how it works.  :)
<gord> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/865145 if anyone is interested :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865145 in ubuntuone-music-store "Your Downloads page can't show all pages when you have lots of files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> gord: I am sure someone will pick it up :-)
<ralsina> nhaines: good luck! :-D
<mandel> nhaines, any issues let us know, either ralsina or me should be able to fix it
<mandel> ralsina, I've got a question about the autoupdate regarding the control panel
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> ralsina, what do you want to do with that? do we want to be cecking every x minutes or what? (looping call comes to mind)
<ralsina> mandel:I was thinking like once a day
<mandel> ralsina, also, do we have the app indicator, I know it is hidden by the OS, but that is the path we should that in my opinion
<nhaines> mandel: thank you, I'll keep that in mind.
<ralsina> mandel: but we need two more things: 1) A way to check manually (there is a bug) 2) a way to let the user disable it
<ralsina> mandel: we do
<ralsina> mandel: I mean we do have the app indicator
<mandel> ralsina, oh, cool, so its a matter to have an api for that, seems reasonable
<mandel> ralsina, I'll do the following, will fix the issues with the branches that update from the laste beta and will move to that, does that sound reasonable?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, I'll posposne the work in the secret project for later in the afternoon or tom
<ralsina> mandel: if I knew what the secret project was, maybe I would tell you not to ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, just told you via pm :P
<ralsina> got it :-)
<mandel> ralsina, can you asign me the bugs then? or do I need to create them?
<ralsina> mandel: I'll assign
<mandel> ralsina, superb, thx!
<ralsina> mandel: bug #852125
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852125 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Offer a feature to check for an updated copy of the software (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852125
<ralsina> mandel: and bug #845659 that was already yours
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845659 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Windows: implement the "there is a new version available" notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845659
<mandel> ralsina, for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/852125 it would be nice to get seomt feed back from design, where should we put this etc..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852125 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Offer a feature to check for an updated copy of the software (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged]
<mandel> ralsina, I dont want to get the UI worse by adding extra buttons etc
<ralsina> mandel: I was thinking just a  simple "There is a new version of this software" [] Stop checking for updates [Update] [Remind me later]
<ralsina> three rows: label / checkbox / buttons
<ralsina> Oh, wait
<ralsina> I would put that in the menu onthe indicator, and in the start menu
<mandel> ralsina, where?
<mandel> ralsina, ah, that was my question, but I think that we should also centralize all UI elements for condiguration
<mandel> ralsina, without adding extra clutter ofcourse
<ralsina> mandel: the indicator menu is good enough. This is not exactly a frequently used thing
<mandel> ralsina, hmmm lets adding it there and wait for the bug reports :P
<ralsina> bug #932250 "NEEDS MORE COWBELL"
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #932250 not found.
<ralsina> yet, ubot4, yet
<mandel> ralsina, hehe
<mandel> ralsina, by the way, we should consider allowing people to set ~ to point somewhere else, I have seen lots of people (like 4 hehe) complaining about this because they have a ssd
<mandel> which makes sens since on linux they can set $HOME as a diff partition in a diff hd, but not on windows
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I even did a thread about that in ubunet-discuss
<ralsina> got the "it's HARD" standard response
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I read it.. I did respond about the symlinks
<ralsina> however, I suspect the only "real" problem with moving ~ is not having two users overlapping
<ralsina> or rather "making sure two users don't overlap"
<mandel> ralsina, exactly, I was thinking the same, and if to users overlap, what happens?
<mandel> does it go bannanas?
<ralsina> mandel: syncdaemon pingpong
<ralsina> or worse, metadata pingpong
<ralsina> BTW: we should make it impossible to add ~/Appdata as a UDF
<ralsina> or anything that contains ~/Appdata
<karni> Good morning!
<ralsina> mornig karni!
<mandel> ralsina, there is a config that tells you what regexp should be ignored in the sync files, we could use that
<mandel> ralsina, we might need to trick it since we have to expand ~
<mandel> ralsina, or, expand ~ when we write the config files, something like that, but less hacky :P
<mandel> karni, buenos dias!
 * mandel O machines just went crazy
<karni> ralsina: mandel: buenos dias! ^_^
<ralsina> I think a config that says what ~ means should be enough
<ralsina> Since we only should be using paths relative to ~ anywhere
<ralsina> In fact... setting HOME should do the trick!
<ralsina> since os.expanduser uses that even on windows
<mandel> ralsina, I'm 100% sure we use ~ everywhere
<ralsina> mandel: are you willing to see what happens if you set HOME ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, if you are talkinga bout assigning that bug to me, feel free :)
<ralsina> mandel: I am talking about trying it out and seeing what explodes :-)
<ralsina> mandel: then, if it works, declaring it a feature ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, Ill take a look
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll add it to my todo
<mandel> ralsina, now, coffee break for me :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool, see you later!
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<ralsina> good morning JamesTait!
 * mandel back!
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, the runtests from ubuntuone-windows-installer gives me an error on Linux,  do you have the same issue?
<ralsina> mandel: haven't tried that in a while
<mandel> ralsina, I have an import error with ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.ui
<mandel> ralsina, does that make sense?
<ralsina> mandel: you need to set PYTHONPATH correctly or the tests won't work
<ralsina> it must have u1-client u1cp and ussoc in it
<mandel> ralsina, but I have ubuntuone-control-panel installed from trunk
<mandel> ralsina, so I'm surprised..
<ralsina> remember that we don't install the Qt bits on linux
<mandel> ralsina, la puta!
<mandel> ralsina, ok, mea culpa
<mandel> jesus! how longs does pylint take!
<ralsina> mandel: on a VM, semi-forever
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I need to just change like 3 lines and the process of doing it is a PITA
<mandel> ralsina, dammed!
<mandel> ralsina, do you have any trick in your bag to make u1lint faster? this is just plain stupid :(
<ralsina> mandel: yes, run it on linux
<ralsina> or on macos, or whatever is not a VM ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I hate multiplatform programming.. vms are suppose to solve this!
<ralsina> mandel: pylint is extremely disk-intensive
 * mandel is embarrassed about his os, had to do sudo port install wget
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias1
<nessita> hello mandel!
<nessita> did you have a safe trip home?
<mandel> nessita, yes, it was very long but everything went perfectly ok :)
<mandel> ralsina, what is up with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/863582 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863582 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Wrong upgrade detection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<mandel> ralsina, I think we should try to remove the autoupdate code from install builder and do it in python, even change the xml to be a json and just do a wget of the installer and execute it
 * mandel walks dog
<ralsina> mandel: that one is my fault
<ralsina> mandel: there are two ways to do it according to the manual, and I chose the bad one ;-)
 * ralsina walks the kid (to school, be back in 1 hour)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I don't see many problems with it, I just wanted to know if we either used the current code or just re-do it in python
 * mandel back
 * mandel is happy that u1-tdev-tools is trully multiplatform, running u1lint on mac os x
<nessita> mandel: is the branch ready for re-review?
<nessita> (just checking)
<mandel> nessita, nearly done, let me 2 mins to do a push
<mandel> nessita, turns out that u1lint/pylint is unusuable on a VM
<mandel> nessita, takes for ever to finish (as in hours)
<mandel> nessita, I'd conider this as high: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/865279
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865279 in ubuntuone-client "Windows System tray icon doesn't return after re-opening Ubuntu One (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> nessita, if we can reproduce it, that is
<mandel> also, pushed revno 81
<nessita> mandel: I would go with a medium or low, the user does have the controlpanel opened every time, just the systrey icon is missing
<nessita> mandel: I will assign to ralsina
<mandel> nessita, I find this an issue: The process ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.exe keeps running.
<mandel> and this There is no way of closing old instances but killing them from the Windows Task Manager.
<nessita> mandel: that's another issue... we have a bug in the u1cp about it
<mandel> nessita, ok, if you give be the bug number and I'll point the user to that one and will edit the bug a little
<nessita> mandel: the bug title is correct, no?
<mandel> nessita, yes, the explanation is the one I'd clean
<mandel> nessita, add say that we should remove the task manager mentions and just say it does not longer appear
<mandel> nessita, I need to go for 5 min, I'll be back (machine reboot)
<nessita> mandel: what do you mean with "remove the task manager mentions"?
<mandel> nessita, clean this: 1.- The process ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.exe keeps running. No icon in the windows system tray. If I relaunch it again, a new instance of ubuntu-one-control-panel-qt.exe is launched. There is no way of closing old instances but killing them from the Windows Task Manager.
<mandel> nessita, arg, reboot, I'll be back asap
<mandel> puto mac!
<mandel> nessita, waht I was thinking is to remove the sentece and say: 1. No systray icon appears. This might be related to bug number #blah
<nessita> mandel: hum
<nessita> mandel: I think they are separated issues
<nessita> mandel: I think one issue is that the systray does not appear, and another that the former process does not finish
<mandel> nessita, I have the same gut feeling, but in my case is just gut. That is why I think we should solve the process one first and then see what is going on with the systray
<nessita> mandel: the process one is not close to be solved, we don't even know what's going on
<nessita> mandel: something is not good between the qt4reactor and twisted
<mandel> nessita, ok.. that is bad :(
<mandel> nessita, what I think if might be happening is that the systray of the second process is not created because there is already one, yet hidden/closed but I'm just syaing random though, I have no prove for my statement
<ralsina> nonono
<ralsina> the systray icon is not created because you have to use --with-icon to create it
<ralsina> and the default is "no icon" because having many icons is worse
<mandel> ralsina, oh, nice so no issues :)
<nessita> ralsina: we're talking about bug #865279
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865279 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Windows System tray icon doesn't return after re-opening Ubuntu One (dup-of: 862997)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865279
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862997 in ubuntuone-control-panel "It's possible to open ubuntu one twice (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 161)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862997
<mandel> I mean, no bad issues :P
<ralsina> once we have a "unique app" thing, that is trivial to fix (make --with-icon the default)
<ralsina> nessita: I know, I answered it
<mandel> ralsina, what is a 'unique app'?
<mandel> you mean single process?
<ralsina> mandel: an  app that only can be started once
<ralsina> mandel: and that if you start it again, it activates the ld instance's window instead
<ralsina> mandel: like u1cp is on Linux (but that's done using DBUS)
<mandel> ralsina, sometimes dbus makes things too easy, I hate it for being that good :(
<ralsina> mandel: don't be a geek ;-)
<ralsina> doing it on windows using QLocalServer is not terribly hard. I have C++ code for it
<ralsina> I just need to translate it
<ralsina> In fact, I think I will
<nessita> ralsina: the only problem may be that the controlpanel something does not finishes :-/
<ralsina> nessita: since we have the notification area icon, not finishing is not a big problem
<ralsina> unless of course, it leaves the localsocket open
<nessita> ralsina: probably it does, but I have no way of confirming it (just a intuition)
<ralsina> we can always make it kill itself to ensure it really, really, really ends
<gatox> hi everyone!
<nessita> hi gatox
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<nessita> gatox: how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fine... in a bunker in KGB (cafe)... didn't finish the branch about no mocker in the weekend (or friday), because i was moving to a new apartment.. and i don't have internet there until tomorrow
<nessita> gatox: ok, so, you plan on finishing it today?
<mandel> gatox, I've been there before.. is a paint to move all utilities to a new place
<mandel> gatox, will the walls be orange?
<gatox> mandel, of course
<gatox> nessita, i will try... i think it's possible
<mandel> gatox, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT_Jr3vasOo
<gatox> mandel, jeje
<ralsina> gatox, nessita, mandel, alecu, dobey: standip in 9'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mandel> ralsina, gatox I have a question about the ubuntuone-windows-installer. Why is utils under ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt? why not ubuntuone_installer/utils? I know we will be always using qt, but it just looks funny
<ralsina> mandel: no reason
<mandel> ralsina, oh, so could we later move it up? or will it be a terrible idea?
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<ralsina> mandel: without a better reason than "looks funny" I vote +1 on terrible idea ;-)
<mandel> nessita, I need some small help with a stupid function. I want to find the path to the root folder of ubuntu one (~/Ubuntu One) and I don't want to hard code the code with os.path.join(~ Ubuntu One). Do you know any api from sd that I can use for that?
<mandel> ralsina, :*(
<mandel> ralsina, I hate to type that long to get a file (yes, I use tab completion)
<nessita> mandel: SyncDaemonTool.get_root()
<mandel> nessita, me loves you!
<mandel> as in thx, nothing weird :P
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<gatox> ralsina, review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/local-folders-get_info-fail/+merge/77718
<ralsina> gatox: ack
 * mandel tests funny things with sd
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, ralsina?
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: Fixed pylint issues for lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/check-old-app and lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall-old-app
<mandel> TODO bug #852125 and bug #852125. Set up real Linux box so that I can run pylint natively (can you believe that, no VM! WTF?)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: will try to do some secret feature code later in the evening
<mandel> next gatox!!!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852125 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Offer a feature to check for an updated copy of the software (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852125
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Some personal errands, finish local folders get info fails
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix some tests for Network Detection, work on no mocker branch.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: first freaky friday :-D! made a little more of bug #859635, bug triage, and magicicada
<nessita> TODO: finish bug #859635, bug #862991, bug #862540
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<nessita> COMMENT: will leave early to present the TDD talk at the uni
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 859635 in ubuntuone-servers (and 2 other projects) "Remove the deprecated ApplicationCredentials SSO DBus iface (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859635
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862991 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Set a better title for the error dialogs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862991
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862540 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Do provide a nice error message when there are issues (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862540
<ralsina> DONE: took friday off b/c personal issue, bug triaging, some reviews. TODO: fix bug #862997 BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862997 in ubuntuone-control-panel "It's possible to open ubuntu one twice (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 165)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862997
<ralsina> whoever is next? :-)
<alecu> me
<nessita> dobey:
<dobey> λ DONE: tickets, fixed ftbfs, mulled over issues/planning
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #865105
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865105 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_unref() in any folder with Ubuntu One location widget (affects: 24) (dups: 1) (heat: 118)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865105
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: minisprint with mandel: worked on a prototype of emblems for windows file explorer, discussed proxy options
<alecu> TODO: get back to server-time synchronization branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: hi there!
<ralsina> alecu: I want to add to your TODO: fix tests on unicode usernames branch so it merges
<alecu> +TODO: fix tests on unicode usernames branch so it merges
<nessita> alecu: can you please, as a top priority, fix the unicode username branch? since it wasn't in trunk, it did not end up in the installer we released :-/
<nessita> alecu: ah, what ralsina said :-)
<nessita> nessita[TODO].append('Send interview feedback to bosses')
 * ralsina is not going to manually merge anything in a release ever again
<ralsina> Oh, also DONE: "got interviewed"
<alecu> ralsina, sounds like a reasonable branch
<mandel> eod? I need to have lunch
<alecu> mandel, eom perhaps!
<ralsina> mandel: you mean EOM?
<ralsina> eom!
<dobey> you know how the spanish are
<ralsina> NOTE: we are up to about 2300 concurrent users on windows now
<mandel> yes, that hehe
<dobey> lunch, siesta, beer, futbol, dinner
<mandel> that is the same numbers that microsoft have about windows running achine heheh
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> ralsina: got interviewed? who interviewed you?
<ralsina> nessita: same interview series as chipac-a
<dobey> nessita: akgraner i guess
<ralsina> shouldbe out tomorrow
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: ah :-)
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on your branch
<ralsina> Anyone else has reviews pending?
<gatox> ralsina, great
<nessita> dobey: I will be re-proposing the update-sso branch. I googled for the marshaller thing, and I read that you need to register a custom marshall if there is no builtin one for the signal signature you're connecting to. Since the signals we want to handle send either no params (auth denied, creds not found) or a string-string array (creds found, creds error), I just register a custom marshall for _syncdaemon_marshal_VOID__POINTER
<nessita> dobey: when you have some spare time, would you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/update-sso/+merge/77370 ?
<dobey> sure
<dobey> fixing this critical first :)
<akgraner> nessita, yep - for the Ubuntu One series on my Ubuntu User - You-In-Ubuntu blog - I'll post it tomorrow  - Tuesday are for Canonical/Ubuntu interviews - Monday's are for UWN and Leadership stuffs for me
<akgraner> dobey, thanks for catch the mbp for me..I can't believe I did that...:-/
<akgraner> s/catch/catching  - dang it - yep it's Monday....
<dobey> akgraner: no problem. :)
 * mandel back!
<mandel> lisette, ping
<lisette> mandel: pong
<mandel> lisette, I'm looking at fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/852125 and I was wondering if I can get any input from the design team.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852125 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Offer a feature to check for an updated copy of the software (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged]
<mandel> lisette, I wonder were to put the UI and old that :P
<lisette> mandel: ummm..?
<mandel> lisette, the one way we though of was to add it in the context menu of the systray icon
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: we can't include code licensed under GPLv2 into u1, right?
<ralsina> GPLv2 or later that is
<mandel> ralsina, we are gpl. right?
<dobey> GPLv2 or later means we can license it as GPLv3, if you want to put it in something of ours that is GPLv3
<nessita> ralsina: license wise, we can (is compatible), but we need to hold the copyright as far as I know
<ralsina> mandel: yes we are, but "contributor's agreement"?
<lisette> mandel: i am not 100% sure what you mean with where to put the UI?
<dobey> and there is the contrib agreement thing
<ralsina> right. So, I'll reimplement from a BSD source instead
<ralsina> pity
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> using BSD doesn't solve the problem either :)
<ralsina> dobey: there's not going to be anything left of the code. The original is C++ ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: what are you trying to do anyway?
<mandel> lisette,  have to add an option to check that there are updates and we do not have a tools bar (file, edit etc) so either I do not show it in the control panel ui at all, or I put it somewhere
<ralsina> dobey: I need an implementation of "unique application" that wrks on qt + windows
<ralsina> dobey: there are several, but of course we have not written them ;-)
<dobey> oh
<mandel> ralsina, find a university student and tell him to plagarize it :P
<ralsina> mandel, lisette: I think putting that in the panel UI is not a good idea
<dobey> that is trivial
<ralsina> dobey: it's trivial on Linux (and most apps did it wrong for years anyway)
<lisette> mandel: can we check in the background on startup and give a popup like VLC does?
<mandel> ralsina, that is why I'm asking the design team, I prefer not to make this type of decitons ;)
<dobey> ralsina: aren't we already using our magical IPC thing?
<ralsina> dobey: u1cp is not a "magical IPC server"
<mandel> lisette, we have that, matt wants also an explicit check
<ralsina> dobey: and having to assign another port to it for this is a huge overkill
<lisette> mandel: aha. i think with VLC there are some boxes to check to allow the program to check for updates
<dobey> ralsina: does Qt not have something like XAtoms on Windows?
<nessita> mandel, lisette: since we're aming to have the QT controlpanel to be multiplatform, I will not put the setting in the control panel itself
<lisette> mandel: which could logically put it under program settings
<ralsina> dobey: since it's for windows, I could just add this as a developer dependency: http://websvn.pardus.org.tr/uludag/trunk/pds/pds/quniqueapp.py?revision=37802&view=markup
<ralsina> dobey: there isn't AFAIK. The popular way is to do it using a socket, so you can actually tell the running instance to open a window
<dobey> ralsina: doesn't that "open another port just for this" ? :P
<ralsina> dobey: nope. A localsocket (like a unix socket)
<ralsina> we are using TCP for our IPC
<dobey> oh
<dobey> why are we using TCP?
<ralsina> dobey: long story?
<dobey> and i thought Qt already had a unique app API?
<ralsina> dobey: short version: twisted is tricky.
<ralsina> dobey: they do in C++: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-solutions/qt-solutions/blobs/master/qtsingleapplication/src/qtsingleapplication.cpp
<ralsina> dobey: but it's not part of Qt proper
<dobey> oh
<mandel> ralsina, I agree with lisette that we should be adding it in the settings tabs, and we can think a way to add extra widgets acording to the platform
<dobey> uhm
<mandel> ralsina, lisette and we also have the systray icon, so my questions is more in terms of the usuability of app. Do we want to make it easy to discover how to check for updates? if we do not care, we can go for systray only, otherwise..
<ralsina> mandel: I am -0 on that
<lisette> mandel: it is pretty full in there already :(
<dobey> ralsina: so why not just package that quniqueapp.py as a dependency in the bundle?
<lisette> mandel: sys tray would be very unlogical
<ralsina> mandel: I don't think we care all that much. If we can put it somewhere visible it's good
<mandel> lisette, ryes, that is why I'm asking :P
<ralsina> lisette: how about in the start menu, next to Ubuntu One?
<mandel> ralsina, we can ask matt waht he wants
<ralsina> dobey: on Linux we don't need it at all
<ralsina> dobey: so there's no need to package it, I think
<lisette> ralsina: what start menu?
<ralsina> lisette: windows's
<mandel> lisette, in the start menu of windows (bottom left)
<mandel> ralsina, I think that is a great idea!
<gatox> nessita, i've improved the tests of this branch as you told me, can you review it when you have a moment? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<lisette> ralsina: aha. hmm. again, not a logical way to look for it, specially cos it starts automatically
<dobey> ralsina: uhm, the thing we ship on windows for people to download and run, is a "package" :)
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<dobey> ralsina: i wasn't talking about linux, only windows
<ralsina> dobey: no it isn't, you linux geek ;-)
<mandel> lisette, there is an automatic check, then matt was a manual check and they also want a looping check
<lisette> ralsina, mandel: do we need permission from a user to look for updates?
<mandel> lisette, to just look, no
 * ralsina wishes bzr had svn:externals
<mandel> lisette, if I went to a doctor for a prostatic test as many times as they want to check for updates it would be called anal sex and not a medical exam
 * ralsina smacks mandel with the employee manual
<ralsina> sit mandel, sit!
<lisette> mandel :D
<mandel> ralsina, what!! my metaphor was completelly correct!
<lisette> mandel, ralsina, could we slap a button under settings that says ´Check for program updates´ or similar? I can mock this.
<nessita> gatox: sure
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<ralsina> lisette: if you can mock it, we can take a look and decide if it's worth it.
<ralsina> lisette: that page looks scary enough already :-(
<gatox> nessita, i've to make a little modification in another branch, and i'll be completely dedicated to no mocker branch
<lisette> ralsina: cool
<lisette> or gatox: even better :)
<lisette> gatox, ralsina: although....
<mandel> lisette, yes, I mean, mock it and it looks ok, I'll do it :)
<lisette> mandel, ralsina: could we add something to the right hand side of the panel?
<ralsina> lisette: you mean, outside the tabs?
<lisette> ralsina: no
<lisette> ralsina: right from bandwidth and file sync settings
<mandel> lisette, ralsina I think at this point is were some quick wireframes with ideas would make things easier :)
<ralsina> lisette: indeed!
<lisette> ralsina, mandel, ok
<gatox> ralsina, what about a corner widget in the QTabWidget for that?
<gatox> ralsina, obviusly tuned
<ralsina> gatox: scary? ;-)
<ralsina> it's giving a rearely-used thing a way too visible place
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhhh ok then
<ralsina> I mean, most users should never have to actually click that
<gatox> ralsina, i understand
<mandel> ralsina, can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/check-old-app/+merge/76867
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<ralsina> mandel: have you actually TRIED it with the old beta installed?
<ralsina> mandel: just curious here ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, yes :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, checks if the uid is that and returns the correct value :)
<ralsina> mandel: pep8 problems
<ralsina> mandel: adding to MP
<mandel> ralsina, ok, thx!
<mandel> ralsina, I really need to set up a real machine for running this things.. agg this is so annoying
<ralsina> nessita: how do you feel about adding a source dependency ont his for windows: http://websvn.pardus.org.tr/uludag/trunk/pds/pds/quniqueapp.py?view=log
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<nessita> ralsina: can't we implement that ourselves?
<mandel> ralsina, pep8 issues fixed.. I cannot believe it complained about a wait space at the end of a comment, that is a little too much
<ralsina> nessita: honestly, there is only one way to do it, and that's pretty much it
<nessita> ralsina: if doable, I would recommend doing that ourselves instead of depending on that code
<nessita> ralsina: will this dep will be for both, linux and windows?>
<ralsina> nessita: on linux we can use dbus
<nessita> ralsina: can't we do something like the dbus part on linux, but in windows? I mean, have the control panel listening in a port, using the same code we have for ussoc and u1client, and check if it's in that address?
<ralsina> nessita: that means using yet another TCP port
<ralsina> and making u1cp require another firewall exception
<ralsina> (not really sure about the last thing I said)
<nessita> ralsina: when running u1client I'm asked for only one exception, not two (ussoc and u1client). But I get your point about another tcp port.
<lisette> ralsina, mandel: emailed you
<ralsina> lisette: replied ;-)
<lisette> ralsina: i saw, and snap :D
<ralsina> haha
<ralsina> lisette: posting screenshot to see if there is room or not :-)
<lisette> ralsina: cool
<ralsina> lisette: ok, yes, there seems to be enough room for a button
<ralsina> lisette: but it's starting to get crowded in there
<lisette> ralsina: absolutely
<ralsina> lisette: I am not really happy with adding that. It smells of adding UI for UIs sake
<mandel> ralsina, well, they asked to have a button for that, we can always say no :P
<lisette> ralsina: but hiding it somewhere unfindable is a bit pointless too
<nessita> lisette: can I see the mock as well?
<mandel> ralsina, lisette we also have to remember that we will be checking for updates automatically, and as soon as we add we will get a request of how to disable that
<lisette> ralsina: it can also live in a separate box thingy on the RHS
<lisette> mandel: CAN i disable it?
<mandel> lisette, there will be a way I suppose.. not atm
<lisette> mandel: so is your worry about making it easy to find that that will be the next question?
<lisette> mandel: because we could make a separate box with updates, that has a check box ´automatically check for updates´
<mandel> lisette, yes, that they will see it check for updates every x minutes and will want to disable that or change the how often it checks that
 * mandel hates options soooooo much
<nessita> lisette: thanks for the forward, but I see not attachment in that email :-)
<lisette> nessita: didn´t that happen with you last time? weird. will resend
<mandel> ralsina, lisette I fear that we will start adding more and more options that will add very little value
<mandel> ralsina, lisette I'd prefer to speak with matt and try to set that bug as a wont fix and just at a config for the automatic check
<lisette> mandel: so what is wrong with not having a button and checking automatically?
<mandel> lisette, I think we said the same at more or less the same time :)
<lisette> heh
<mandel> ralsina, lisette for me, not button +  auto check settings and try to avoid adding any other config options
<lisette> nessita: i did send the wrong one, sent again now
<lisette> mandel: i agree as long as users have no additional control over updating the app
<ralsina> mandel: if we offer "don't bother me" then we need to offer "please bother me" or "check for new versions" somewhere
<nessita> lisette: thanks
<mandel> ralsina, ignoring the ui style, I don't like the idea of too may cnfig settings, the more you add the less the important ones are used
<ralsina> mandel: you can't have a feature go away forever because of a user decision :-)
<ralsina> mandel: any disable needs to offer a way to enable it back.
<ralsina> So, if we can't offer a way to re-enable or to check manually, I would not offer to disable
<ralsina> and if I can't offer a way to disable, I would not offer periodical checks
<nessita> ralsina, lisette: you should consider that the settings being displayed in the settings tab are all file sync related. And we store and retrieve that info via syncdaemon. So, we should not be adding a non-syncdaemon related setting to the syncdaemo configs. If we want to store this auto-check-update setting, we need to implement config management for the controlpanel
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> ralsina, lisette: and that is more complex, but diable, since currently we have no config management for the controlpanel
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH, this is a windows-specific feature, right?
<nessita> ralsina: well, it depends
<nessita> ralsina: we can offer that in linux, with different implementation
<ralsina> on linux, we assume the user has a package manager
<nessita> ralsina: but is certainly something the ubuntuone-installer project should handle
<nessita> (in both cases, I would say)
<ralsina> nessita: really? u1-installer adds a PPA. apt handles it from there, right?
<nessita> ralsina, lisette: I will recommend going, for now, only with the 'Check for udpates' button
<ralsina> nessita: adding that button for linux too?
<nessita> ralsina: no, only for windows (but in another location)
<ralsina> nessita: we don't have windows-specific UI yet either :-/
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, but we can do multiplatform implementation, and maybe have a platform specific tab
<nessita> ralsina: we have linux-specific stuff that we'd need to add as well, no?
<nessita> when we consider going full with QT on every platform
<mandel> nessita, +1 for the platform specific tab, seems cleaner
<ralsina> and what would be in that tab?
<nessita> lisette: what do you think? ^
<nessita> ralsina: in which OS?
<ralsina> and what would we call it "other settings?" :-)
<ralsina> nessita: on each OS. I only know of this button so far
<nessita> ralsina: the name is up to design crowd :-D But, if not a a tab, we have have a multiplaform widget
<nessita> and embed that in an existent tab (though all tabs are pretty crowded)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, well, here we will have this button plus the seeting for auto-checking
<ralsina> we can have the widget in the design and hide it n Linux, that's not very difficult
<nessita> ralsina: is not difficult but is dirty :-)
<ralsina> nessita: there are worse things. I really don't like the idea of a whole new tab for such rarely used stuff
<nessita> ralsina: let's have as a goal to avoid "if sys.platform == 'win32'" in places other than a module/__init__.py
<nessita> ralsina: we can have a multiplatform widget, instead of a tab
<mandel> nessita, you can do, from config import os_config_tab
<nessita> ralsina: agains, not sure where that will be displayed...
<ralsina> nessita: I am not sure I understand what you mean by that. Implement this for Linux?
<mandel> nessita, or something like that
<mandel> and on linux get none and not add it
<nessita> ralsina: no, have multiplatform widgets with paltform specific settings
<nessita> ralsina: that widget can be a tab or a frame
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> or a button
<ralsina> so, keep it in settings, and make it appear only on windows ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: no, no keeping in settings, the tab is crowded already and shows only file sync config
<ralsina> nessita: so, not there, not in a new tab? Where?
<nessita> ralsina: I would recommend a new tab (but what I said before is that not necessarily has to be a new tab)
<nessita> or the account tab, is the less crowded tab
<nessita> account info* tab I meant
<nessita> or, for example, what about the button in the footer area?
<ralsina> nessita: account info tab: even less related than sync settings. Button in footer area: too prominent?
<mandel> that one is also quite full
<mandel> I mean the footer
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, maybe. A new tab sounds more appealing... do we have any other windows specific stuff we can offer there?
<ralsina> nessita: none comes to mind
 * alecu needs to be afk for a some minutes.
<ralsina> which is why I am not convinced offering this at all is a good idea
<mandel> ralsina, I think we should ask matt, he requested it, but that does not mean it has to me done
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<ralsina> matt doesn't seem to be around today though. So I say we stop until tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: +1
<mandel> ralsina, smae thing with autoupdate settings, no config by default, we can add the feature but do not add the config for it
<mandel> there are lots of apps that do not do it and no one complains
<mandel> ralsina, nessita last shot in the dark I have, we could add a tools dir in the start menu with small commands like this Check Update etc..
<ralsina> mandel: if we don't bother the user too often, and/or we do it in an unobtrusive manner, I think it's ok to add the periodical check. But let's talk about it tomorrow
<nessita> mandel: -1 to that (but let's keep talking tomorrow)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina ok.. I'll move to other things (like setting a real ubuntu machine for pylint, and running tests for u1-client)
<ralsina> mandel: have fun :-)
<mandel> and some work on the feature alecu and I were working
<ralsina> mandel: except for the pep8 errors I mentioned, check-old-app looks ok to me
<mandel> ralsina, great \o/
<mandel> ralsina, I already fixed them by the way
<ralsina> mandel: +1ing then
<mandel> ralsina, bien!
<gatox> nessita, ralsina this branch is ready too (improves in the code and tests.... with this all my branches are up to date and i can move on to work on no mocker branch): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> gatox: ack
<lisette> mandel, ralsina: i was away so may be not 100% up to speed with your thinking, but  i think file sync settings are really program settings, so if anything i would like to group them with any other program settings
<ralsina> gatox: queuing you
<gatox> nessita, brb....... leave the coffee shop for a while to eat
<gatox> ralsina,  ^
<ralsina> lisette: I think we need to think a bit about how we really want this feature to work
<mandel> lisette, we are going to talk with matt and try to remove all that hehe
<lisette> ralsina: i agree, and not put it in a random place if we need it in there at all
<mandel> ralsina, nessita since matt is more in your area, shall I send an email to start the conversation to ubunet?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, describe the issue and ask for opinions
<mandel> ralsina, do you remember the other bug you assigned me today, I copied the wrong bug number :(
 * mandel is stupid
<ralsina> mandel: let me check the backlog
<mandel> thx
<ralsina> mandel: 845659 and 852125
<mandel> ralsina, gracias!
<mandel> ralsina, message sent, I'll me away setting the linux machine to get thing done properly with lint
<ralsina> mandel: cool, thx
<mandel> so kinda EOD for me
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu, pong
<alecu> mandel, two things:
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<alecu> 1) I just found a light gray laptop sleeve, with *orange* interior.
<alecu> is it yours? or perhaps it's diego's!
<mandel> alecu, that is mine, hehe
<mandel> alecu, although the orange does fit gatox hahaha
<alecu> yeah, hahaha
<ralsina> argh: "On Windows two local servers can listen to the same pipe at the same time, but any connections will go to one of the servers."
<alecu> mandel, well, I'll give it you back on december, since I suspect shipping would be more expensive than the sleeve itself.
<ralsina> mandel: for the 2.0 version of our talk   ^^
<alecu> mandel, 2) I've got some more ideas on the "mystery project"
<alecu> mandel, were you able to make some progress on it?
<mandel> ralsina, hahah that is classic, worst thing, I'm not surprised
<ralsina> mandel: it's like "let's see how we can make this maximally confusing!"
<mandel> alecu, yes, I have some code in C, but I want to port it to b using the tor** lib :)
<alecu> mandel, that sounded "maximally mysterious"
<mandel> ralsina, I had a nice chat about or talk while waiting for the bus, tunrns out the tried to use pyinotify recursivelly and then were amazed that 'el gallego tenia razon!!!' hehe
<mandel> alecu, I did my best :P
<alecu> mandel, I was thinking of adding the three methods that you need to the jsonrpc interface, so we would initially get three calls per file to that interface, so the C or C++ code (or b!) is smaller.
<alecu> mandel, and then if there are performance issues we can optimize it later.
<mandel> alecu, sounds good
<mandel> alecu, b == be :P
<mandel> alecu, young cool kids like me use this, hehe
<alecu> mandel, oh, cool. And what's the tor** lib?
<mandel> alecu, some missing * hehe
<mandel> alecu, I need to go for some time to try and set a machine with linux, will be here in a couple of hours
<nessita> mandel: still pep8 issues for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/check-old-app/+merge/76867
<mandel> nessita, ok, will fix ones I have the linux machine, dammed I need to sort out the way I work to loose less time :(
<mandel> will be back in a couple of hours
<nessita> mandel: ack
<gatox> back!
<ralsina> nessita: I have a "don't start u1cp twice" branch ready. I am not sure on how to add tests to a piece of it, though, could you give me a hand?
<nessita> lunchtime!
<ralsina> nessita: or go have lunch :-)
<nessita> ralsina: sure, show it to me
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique_snowflake/+merge/77976
<ralsina> nessita: if it says there is a new diff, ignore it, that's just changing EOLs
<ralsina> nessita: the untested part is the UniqueApplication class
<ralsina> which is most of the branch, of course ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: as a side note, I will not add "Deprecated, this is now the default behaviour." to the option, since we're using the same -qt executable for both plaftforms
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm I just want to keep that option there
<ralsina> nessita: because of things like start menu entries from older versions, etc
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you mean
<nessita> ralsina: what I'm saying is that I don't think you should remove that code...
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm
<ralsina> but now, it makes no sense, on windows, to start it without the icon
<nessita> ralsina: start() should not alwats start iconofied, think in the lunux
<nessita> ralsina: but in linus it does
<nessita> linux*
<ralsina> nessita: it starts with the icon on notification area, not iconified
<ralsina> for iconified you use --minimized
<nessita> ralsina: on l;inux, the control panel should not add an icon to the systray
<nessita> ralsina: another project will add it (ubuntuone-installer)
<ralsina> nessita: then it should not have the option either :-)
<dobey> nessita: we will what?
<dobey> we are not putting any icons in any notification are on linux, thank you very much
<ralsina> exactly
<nessita> ralsina: my point exactly, control panel should not create a     icon = TrayIcon(window=window) in every platform
<ralsina> if we should never put it there on linux, and we should always put it on Linux, then there should not be an option
<nessita> ralsina: so, the start() method, that is multiplatform, should not call TrayIcon() all the time, but only when an option is passed
<ralsina> the second "linux" there is windows ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: and I think you meant WIndows in the second Linux
<nessita> right
<dobey> nessita: only when on windows, not when an option is passed
<nessita> dobey: I meant messaging entry
<nessita> dobey: start() is multiplatform, so it needs an option (named parameter)
<nessita> ralsina: you can safely remove the option from the bin/script though
<nessita> and from the main()'s
<ralsina> nessita: no, I can't remove it from the script
<dobey> nessita: i don't think so. i think we should make a platform-specific start() that does platform-specific stuff, and multiplatform start() should always call the platform-specific start() for the platform it's running on, and platform-specific bits should be done within it
<nessita> ralsina: why not?
<ralsina> nessita: because it's used by start menu options on previous release
<ralsina> nessita: that's why I deprecate it and turn it into a no-op
<nessita> ralsina: ok. But the start() method should not create a systray icon always
<ralsina> +1 on making start platform-specific
<nessita> ralsina: you can move that code in start() back to main(), but last time you complained about not being able to test it, remember? will that be a probolem for you again?
<ralsina> nessita: pretty much, yes
<ralsina> nessita: but I will make it work
<nessita> ralsina: ok. So, going back to your question:
<nessita> ralsina: what's the issue you're having with testing the UniqueApplication class?
<ralsina> nessita: that I don't know how to do meaningful tests for it
<Fury1306> Hi! Will there any significant changes to contact sync with oneiric (Will it start working again?). I just saw, the status page was updated, but the saying is just the same as before (End of August).  Currently working on Hardware Upgrades and client changes.
<nessita> ralsina: well, we certainly can't build test that uses the real QtNetwork stuff, so we need to patch all that. And you may need to patch the QApplication as well, otherwise I think you will not be able to run the test and creating an instance of UniqueApplication
<dobey> Fury1306: the problem with the client changes is we have to get SRUs approved for older versions of ubuntu, and everyone has to install the update and restart their desktopcouch
<ralsina> nessita: right
<ralsina> and that means all that's run is an if
<nessita> ralsina: so, create fakes for QtGui.QApplication, QtNetwork.QLocalServer and QtNetwork.QLocalSocket
<nessita> ralsina: why is an if?
<dobey> Fury1306: so it should get better but we can't really guarantee any sort of time frame for people actually installing the update unfortunately
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I can check that aboutToQuit is connected, and what happens if waitFrConencted succeeds/fails
<ralsina> I have to patch sys too, I guess?
<nessita> ralsina: yeap. You should also test: that cleanup removes the key, that if socket.waitForConnected returns True, exit is called, if not, start listening, and the returned value from listen is the one used for self.server.removeServer
<ralsina> nessita: thx
<nessita> ralsina: also, add tests for socket.connectToServer properly called, self.server.newConnection.connect properly called (by properly I mean proper params are passed)
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: a reason to add a notification icon n Linux -- http://agateau.wordpress.com/2011/07/19/statusnotifieritem-for-qt-applications/
<dobey> ralsina: no.
<nessita> ralsina: I think we need to distinguish when installing on KDE from gnome
<nessita> ralsina: we certainly don't want soimething in the systray in gnome
<ralsina> nessita: read the link, it's short ;-)
<dobey> nessita: we don't need to do that at all
<nessita> dobey: no?
<dobey> nessita: unity is neither gnome nore kde, but is our main target
<nessita> ralsina: can you please summarize it for me? I'm having lunch, and triaging tons of bugs (I'd like to finish triaging before leaving)
<ralsina> starting in Oneiric, Qt's QSystray app creates appindicators
<nessita> dobey: right, by gnome I meant unity and/or ubunt classic desktop
<dobey> also, if people want an indicator for status of u1, there is one already
<dobey> nessita: ubuntu classic is unity 2d now; so "unity" :)
<nessita> ok then
<ralsina> And transparently, that works correctly on KDE (which uses the same protocol as app indicators)
<dobey> nessita: and indicators don't work in gnome-shell afaik
<ralsina> The fix is done at a Qt level, so the app just uses QSystrayIcon
<dobey> wow windows 7 is completely stupid
<ralsina> Hey, we are in ars technica! http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/10/hands-on-new-ubuntu-one-cloud-storage-client-for-windows.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<gatox_> nessita, ralsina mandel alecu it seems i'm having some serious issues with the connection at this bar.... if i'm not responding to the chat, please send me an e-mail to gmail (i'm connected with the phone with 3G there)
<ralsina> gatox_: ack
<alecu> gatox_, the problem with bars is usually the alcohol, not the connections!
<nessita> gatox_: ack
<alecu> gatox_, don't drink and code!
<gatox_> alecu, jejejej i'm an orange juice drinker only
<alecu> hahahaha
<dobey> alecu: s/alcohol/concoctions/
<nessita> all: I'm leaving to the university, I was invited to give the TDD talk to the students of Software Engineering
<alecu> no conconut for me, sir.
<nessita> anyone need anything before I go?
<gatox_> nessita, no thanks!
<gatox_> nessita, go and evangeliza! :P
<nessita> gatox_: YEAH
<nessita> ok, bye all!
<ralsina> gatox_, alecu: feel free to review this one https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique_snowflake/+merge/77992
<ralsina> keeping in mind it's somewhat arguable whether I am doing the right thing or not ;-)
<gatox_> ralsina, ok, on it
<ralsina> gatox_: I mailed explaining the idea behind the branch so we don't block or approve it for bad reasons
<gatox_> ralsina, ok!
<ralsina> gatox_: hold on, I missed a push :-/
<ralsina> grmbl
<gatox_> ralsina, ok:P
<alecu> ralsina, a small typo on: "Remve the socket when we die."
<ralsina> alecu: thx
<alecu> ralsina, testing IRL on linux, I get two opened control panels.
<ralsina> alecu: there was a missing push :-(
<ralsina> alecu: are you on revno 236?
<joumetal> u1 lucid lightlies has connection problems. is it a known issue?
<alecu> ralsina, I rebranched less than 5 minutes ago, after seeing your comment on the missing push
<ralsina> alecu: hmmmm let me check then
<ralsina> alecu: confirmed
<ralsina> alecu: I'll fix it
<ralsina> alecu: was not using the UniqueApplication on linux. Will have a fix in a bit
<ralsina> Oh, great this implementation doesn't work on Linux for some reason. Crap
<alecu> ralsina, I think we should defer the linux implementation to a different branch.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, and do it using dbus just like in gtk
<alecu> ralsina, I'm testing it on windows and it works fine.
<ralsina> yes, windows works fine
<alecu> ralsina, one issue, probably there before your branch:
<ralsina> the fun part is I had a first implementation that worked on linux and nt on windows :-)
<alecu> when the control panel is minimized (as opposed to closed), clicking in the tray icon does not restore it.
<alecu> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> alecu: yes, that is pre-branch
<alecu> ralsina, but if it's closed, it works as expected.
<alecu> ralsina, oh, ok.
<ralsina> I could make it so minimizing minimizes to tray, or make it restore the window if it's minimized
<alecu> ralsina, that bit me because I minimized the control panel, and expected that starting another instance would restore the new one. (and perhaps bring it to front if it was just on the background)
<alecu> sorry, "the new one" -> "the old one"
<ralsina> alecu: bringing to front is bound not to work because of focus stealing policies
<alecu> ralsina, how so?
<ralsina> alecu: you can't just pop a window to the front, because then you start typing in it
<ralsina> alecu: so the window managers don't let you do it
<ralsina> alecu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focus_stealing#Testing_whether_a_window_manager_allows_focus_stealing
<alecu> ralsina, probably not *every* wm, but some do.
<alecu> ralsina, for instance, I'm typing on xchat. I click on the unity icon of thunderbird.
<ralsina> alecu: let's say "most wms we care about prevent focus stealing". Including metacity, compiz+whatever, kwin and windows :-)
<ralsina> alecu: that's different
<alecu> ralsina, and since TB is already started, it's brought to the front.
<ralsina> alecu: it's done by unity, not by thunderbird
<alecu> ralsina, yes, you are right. But anyway, the wm/launcher combo still notifies me of the app wanting my input.
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<alecu> ralsina, "sleep 5; thunderbird" ends up with the blue triangle on the unity launcher
<alecu> ralsina, and I suspect I would get the blinking task item on windows
<ralsina> alecu: probably
<ralsina> alecu: could you file a bug for it?
<duanedesign> does the windows client create a link to the Ubuntu One folder under All Users on a multi log-in PC?
<ralsina> assign to me
<alecu> sure!
<ralsina> duanedesign: shouldn't
<duanedesign> ralsina: ok, what i thought but wanted to be sure before i responded :)
<ralsina> duanedesign: :-)
 * joumetal just uses old nightlies version in lucid and wheezy
<alecu> ralsina, I've approved your branch, but just noticed a few lint errors on it.
<alecu> ralsina, also, here's the bug for the focus thieves: bug #865688
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865688 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Minimized window not restored (but yes if closed) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865688
<ralsina> alecu: yes, remove your vote, I am doing some rather large changes because of the "doesn't work on linux" bit ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: thanks!
<ralsina> alecu: I switched it back to WIP
 * alecu does the kinder-run
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> see you all tomorrow
<dobey> later all
<DanRabbit> urbanape: hey dude, just got the files app in test flight. I'm glad the Facebook-like design didn't land. This looks nice and simple. Is there any assets I can help you guys with for the visual style or anything?
<karni> Night guys o/
#ubuntuone 2011-10-04
<mandel_> morning all!
<JamesTait> Buongiorno a tutto!
<mandel_> Ag, my system is super unstable on O
<rye> or better here, mandel, what broke in O for you?
<mandel_> rye, compiz keeps crashing all the time, and xchat too, which is weird
<mandel_> I think I'm going to move to unity 2d and forget about all this 3d crap :P
<mandel_> is  not that the terminal looks better hehe
<rye> mandel_, hm, are the bugs for these crashes already reported?
<mandel_> rye, don't know.. I'll try during my free time to see what is going on, right now I should be fixing our bugs hehe
<rye> dobey, U1 icon is there, in the launcher on fresh install
 * mandel_ coffee break
 * mandel_ back!
<mandel_> rye, ping
<rye> mandel, rye pong
<mandel_> rye, are you running O?
<rye> mandel, yes!
<mandel_> rye, I have been having issues with compiz all the time crashing, is that normal, or is just my machine?
<mandel_> I have a crappy intel graphics card :(
<rye> mandel, well, this is happening to me, though i saw some discussion in #dx about the crashes. You might want to submit apport bug when it prompts you to see whether it is already reported
<rye> it looks like there are a finite number of such issues and they are working on them
<mandel_> rye, ok, because is a major pain, nevertheless unity 2d works like a charm, and I really do not see the benefit of using 3d
<rye> mandel, i found the window switching to be painfully slow when there are many windows of the same type
<rye> mandel, other than this - awesome alternative
<mandel_> rye, I just use a single term window with lots of tabs, so is not a big issue for me :)
<mandel_> is it a holiday somewhere? I dont see the ar people :(
<nessita> hello crowd!
<mandel_> nessita, morning!!
<mandel_> nessita, I finally got a real ubuntu machine to run lint etc (running lint in the mac or windows throws way to many errors)
<mandel_> nessita, so please feel free to re-review the branches I proposed, lint and pep8 should be okcay
 * mandel_ goes for a little
<nessita> mandel: ack
 * mandel walks dog
<gatox> hi
<nessita> hi gatox
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> gatox: shall I review again the network sso branch?
<gatox> nessita, yep....
<gatox> nessita, ping... are you receiving my messages?
<nessita> gatox: nopes
<nessita> gatox: you seem to go out and in a lot
<gatox> nessita, :S the connection at this bar is crap!
<nessita> gatox: trade the good gnoquis for a better connection! :-)
<ralsina> good morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hi nessita
<ralsina> nessita: got 5' for a quick mumble?
<nessita> ralsina: I can talk on a phone, but no mumble for me in the laptop :-/
<ralsina>  nessita: ok, I'll call you
<nessita> (and RIP the monitor)
<ralsina> nessita, dobey, alecu, mandel: standup in 8'
<nessita> mandel: ping
<ralsina> mandel: ping ^2
<dobey> ping^N == ping
<nessita> meme
<nessita> memememememmmmm
<nessita> ralsina, dobey?
<ralsina> me
<nessita> DONE: reviews, bug triage, gave a TDD talk at the university
<nessita> TODO: bug #862991, bug #862540, teaching duties
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862991 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Set a better title for the error dialogs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862991
<ralsina> DONE: bug triaging, worked on making u1cp a "one-instance" app, TL call TODO: finish that one, start a new one, more reviews, mgmt call BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862540 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Do provide a nice error message when there are issues (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862540
<ralsina> NEXT: you are all fired for missing standup
<ralsina> except nessita
<nessita> lol
<dobey> i didn't miss it
<dobey> it's right there
<ralsina> ?
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #804946, bug #865567
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #865593
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804946 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_unref() (affects: 217) (dups: 80) (heat: 966)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804946
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865567 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-client-gnome needs to install gsettings schemas (affects: 109) (dups: 10) (heat: 222)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865567
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865593 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Ubuntu One launcher disappears on upgrade to Oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865593
<mandel> me
<mandel> sorry
<ralsina> np
<ralsina> you are unfired
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<mandel> DONE: Installe Ubuntu real Machine to ensure tests can be properly ran. Fixed lint and pep8 issues. Started a branch with the logic for checking the presence of updates.
<mandel> TODO: Finish conversation about the ui for that ^.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> mandel: can you please remind me the link to the patched keyring? the one that knows how to delete passwords
<ralsina> mandel: can I put something small in your plate? A XML for updating to 2.0
<mandel> nessita, ofcourse! let me get that for you
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> ralsina, yes, you can, bug number please :)
<ralsina> mandel: no bug number, it's a RT
<mandel> dobey, ping
<mandel> ralsina, ok, so I'm guessing you want me to send the RT telling what to do for the autoupdate thing, right?
<ralsina> mandel: just create the file with the correct URLs and stuff
<ralsina> so I can get it uploaded
<dobey> mandel: yes?
<ralsina> mandel: 2.0 has a versionid of 200
 * dobey doesn't understand why people "ping" anyway
<dobey> just ask the question :P
<mandel> dobey, I wanted to run the ubuntuone-windows-installer tests in a machine that does not have x, is that possible?
<mandel> dobey, I ping just in case :P
<dobey> doesn't have X? windows doesn't have X
<mandel> dobey, is on a linux box
<mandel> dobey, but there are tests that ran on linux + u1lint :P
<mandel> ralsina, have we tested that the panel does not start a second time when we perform the auto-update? Do you want to test it now?
<ralsina> mandel: I fixed it and tested it, but another test won't hurt
<dobey> mandel: xvfb-run u1trial blah blah
<mandel> dobey, thx!
<nessita> mandel: did I miss the link? /me is confused
<mandel> nessita, no, you did not, my multitasking is terrible :(
<mandel> nessita, there you go: https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password
<nessita> mandel: you have probab;y an HT processor
<nessita> mandel: ah, I was hoping you can remind me the ubuntuone public file, that was already compiled
<mandel> nessita, oh, I can get you that too, i though you wanted the code, let me get that form one.ub*
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> nessita, nad I really think my brain is a first generation ARM at most, you know those ones final year students design :P
<mandel> ralsina, I write the RT andfoward it to you first so that you can ensure I make sense :)
<mandel> nessita, I believe this is the one you are after: http://ubuntuone.com/6fkY1IvG7LNmvqKjXDFtYL
<ralsina> mandel: there is a RT already, just do the file and I'll pas it on
<mandel> ralsina, oh, I understood  had to do everything, sure on it
<mandel> ralsina, do you have the url where the client is usually uploaded?
<ralsina> mandel: this one is in https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/release I think
<mandel> ralsina, I mean, is just the normal url, or are we having mirrors etc.
<mandel> ok, then I'll get it from the web
<ralsina> just the url
<nessita> mandel: that is a lib.win32-2.7.zip file... I think I want a keyring.zip file, no?
<ralsina> nessita: that bitbucket url, you can get the tar.gz and just do a python setup.py install
<nessita> ralsina: ah, ok, thanks
<mandel> nessita, unzip it and you will find the keyring one you want
<alecu> good morning.... :P
<ralsina> good EVENING
<ralsina> ;-)
<mandel> nessita, if you try what rasinal says, remember you need vs2008 tools installed and you might have issues with the compilation
<mandel> ralsina, version string 2.0.0, right?
<mandel> version id 200, is that correct, we are jumping directly to 2?
<ralsina> mandel: yes,
<alecu> DONE: worked on the server-time sync branches, refactoring the first one (storage protocol) to be used in the control panel branch
<alecu> TODO: finish all 5 of them (storage-protocol, sso, sd, u1cp, u1wi) and review/merge them at once, since they depend on each other.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, sent
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<ralsina> mandel: did you test it? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, that one, no, let me update in my server and test with those details, give me 5 min
<ralsina> mandel: thanks. That way I can just send it to the RT and not be scared
<mandel> ralsina, sure, no problem :)
<mandel> ralsina, a very important detail, in this new .exe the update.ini has 200 s the versionId, right?
<ralsina> mandel: let me re-check
<mandel> ralsina, should be aoutgenerated from the version id that you provide to the tool that generates the .exe
<ralsina> version_id = 200 yes
<mandel> \o/
<dobey> can someone give a quick second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/gsettings-is-evil/+merge/78002 please?
<mandel> ralsina, seems that the update is downloading, so far so good :)
<ralsina> mandel: good :-)
<mandel> ralsina, bad news, got an error during the download, where is the file being served from?
<ralsina> mandel: somewhere in our servers
<nessita> alecu, mandel: we're having a couple of users reporting that file sync is not happening, and in the logs I; ve seen:
<nessita> I/O operation on closed file
<nessita> alecu, mandel: you have some time to debug? can we skype?
<ralsina> nessita: I have seen that happen when there are two copies of syncdaemon running
<alecu> nessita, do you have the bug report?
<mandel> nessita, yes, I have seen one of those and spoke with verterok about it, do we have logs?
<ralsina> bug #863691
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #863691 not found.
<nessita> alecu: this is one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/863398
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #863398 not found.
<ralsina> mandel: clientid://719da179fc09b792e31a2fe531163f20302192d0
<ralsina> argh
<mandel> nessita, let me finish helping ralsina first, then I can skype, is that ok?
<mandel> ralsina, la puta!
<alecu> ralsina, that's weird. Tcp activation should not allow two copies of sd to run at once, since they would try to open the same tcp port
<nessita> alecu: and I have another one I just diagnosed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/865059
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #865059 not found.
<mandel> ralsina, try this: https://one.ubuntu.com/download/windows/client/ubuntuone-2.0-windows-installer.exe
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but if you are quick, it seems to happen
<ralsina> mandel: why? That's not the right URL
<mandel> ralsina, which one is it?
<ralsina> mandel: the URL is https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/release :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I have a no found for https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/release/ubuntuone-2.0-windows-installer.exe
<ralsina> mandel: The problem is that it's without filename
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: if we can have 2 syncdaemon working at the same time, we have some potential serious issue
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: having 2 syncdaemons running can easily corrupt metadata, for instance
<nessita> not to mention file conflicts :-/
<ralsina> nessita: agreed
<mandel> ralsina, but we need the file name, that is what the updater does, is a wget https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/release/ubuntuone-2.0-windows-installer.exe
<ralsina> mandel: let me check the docs a bit
<mandel> ralsina, so we have to point to https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/, that looks weird, but I can try
<mandel> ralsina, let me try
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: shall we skype about this? I know ralsina has the management call soon...
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I can't imagine the control panel starting two copies of syncdaemon at once.
<mandel> alecu, I have seen two instances running in my vm, I promise!
<alecu> give me 5 mins and we can skype
<nessita> alecu: sure
<ralsina> mandel: let me test it but I think you can just not put a filename there
<mandel> ralsina, it will get confused because it supports diff os.. i'm trying just naming it release, lets see what happens..
<ralsina> mandel: how about using "release" as filename :-)
<ralsina> haha
<mandel> ralsina, the beauty of irc and lags hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, no, it does not do the trick
<mandel> ralsina, I'm guessing that the guys in the server side are not serving this in a static manner, right?
<ralsina> mandel: ok, so we need to put the installer in a place that has the filename in it
<ralsina> mandel: I think they are, yes
<ralsina> mandel: it's an apache rewrite to a static file, I think
<mandel> ralsina, so, what we need is the actual location and file name, otherwise the thing cannot download it :(
<mandel> ralsina, can you ask them, and we can do the tests asap :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, good to know, I will change the RT to do that, but don't expect it too soon
<mandel> nessita, I can do the skype in 5/10 mins is that ok
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me know and I'll test as soon as you let me knoe
<mandel> know*
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<nessita> mandel: I think is ok, I guess ralsina may have the management call but we catch him up later
<ralsina> I am in the mgmt call, yes
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll ping you as soon as I'm back, I will not take long
<nessita> ack
<alecu> nessita, are we using mumble or skype?
<nessita> alecu: skype, I have only my laptop available since my monitor died
<alecu> nessita, sorry about that :-(
<nessita> son rachas
<alecu> nessita, you have probably tried deleting .config/Mumble/Mumble.conf, right? that seems to fix mumble for me when it decides to stop working.
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I tried everything, I even sat next to tom haddon and he ran out of ideas
<nessita> alecu: though...
<nessita> alecu: IT WORKED NOW
<nessita> alecu: you just left :-) (sorry for not trying sonner)
<alecu> it seems it just broke for me, trying to enter again :P
<mandel> nessita, we can skype now if you want :)
<nessita> mandel: can you enter mumble please?
<mandel> nessita, oh, mumble, I though it was skype, sure going
 * mandel kills skype
<dobey> speaking of mumble
<dobey> ralsina, Chipaca: when are we having the longer mumble call?
<ralsina> dobey: how about thursday?
<dobey> ralsina: at 1300Z again?
<dobey> or 1400?
<ralsina> dobey: any preferences?
<dobey> either of those is fine with me. i don't have to take kids to kinder or doctor or anything :)
<nessita> mandel, alecu: syncdaemon.log.2011-10-03_14-57-17
<ralsina> dobey: but you have cars to buy thingamajigs for :-)
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, Chipaca, thisfred, mandel, nessita: I have mailed invitation for a longish mumble on thursday
<mandel> nessita, alecu: http://bytes.com/topic/python/answers/25031-logging-shutdown-valueerror-i-o-operation-closed-file
<ralsina> please let me know if the time is not convenient or anything?
<dobey> ralsina: and they get delivered straight to my door. though i'm happy to take breaks from hacking to go work on cars :P
<mandel> alecu, nessita: can ignore the close IO issue: http://bugs.python.org/issue6333
<mandel> is not us
<ralsina> mandel: really????
<nessita> mandel: the error is not on logging
<ralsina> I am done with the mgmt call if you guys still need me in mumble
<statik> CardinalFang_, pfibiger: hi to the stardusters
<pfibiger> statik: you're dead to us.
<pfibiger> not really. we miss you :) we'll pour out some french fries from a pint glass in your honor.
<statik> heh
<CardinalFang_> statik, hi hi.  Our network is fickle today. I shouldn't be blaming you, I guess!  ...I'm still going to, though.
<statik> CardinalFang_, the net is rickety up here as well
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina: FYI => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/867550
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 867550 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Underlying C++ is removed when SD tris to execute a callback (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<mandel> I'll assign gatox, is that ok?
<ralsina> mandel: could it be something very silly like "control panel was closed before the callback was triggered"?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, assign gatox
<alecu> nessita, "Configure -> Settings -> Audio Input -> PTT Audio cue: check!"
<dobey> nobody wants to review my branch? :(
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/867567
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 867567 in ubuntuone-client "The _path_is_dir function in file system notifications on windows is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New]
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<ralsina> gotta break for lunch + banks
<ralsina> be back in about 90 minutes
<alecu> nessita, mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702298/
 * mandel EOD
<mandel> ralsina, FYI I'll be working on bug #867567 and cleaning logs in that file
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 867567 in ubuntuone-client "The _path_is_dir function in file system notifications on windows is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867567
<nessita> lunchtime!
<akgraner> Interview: Roberto Alsina, Manager for the Ubuntu One Desktop Engineering Team in Online Services at Canonical - http://is.gd/JZu5c7
<facundobatista> nessita, have a friend with fully updated natty, that sees "2GB free" in the control panel... shouldn't that be 5GB?
<nessita> facundobatista: what version does he have? 2.0.0 should show 5no gig at all
<nessita> facundobatista: ah, wait, natty
<nessita> facundobatista: we're SRUing that, so no fix yet
<facundobatista> nessita, she has 1.0.0
<facundobatista> nessita, ok, thanks
<nessita> facundobatista: we're SRUing that, so is "expected"
<dobey> 1.0.0?
<dobey> oh, c-p
<dobey> so maverick?
<dobey> no, that can't be right. would be natty
<dobey> i guess we should just remove that label in natty too
<nessita> dobey: yeah, through a SRU
<nessita> dobey: you still have my review in your queue?
<dobey> yes; behind the critical mess :)
<facundobatista> nessita, where the debug logs are in windows?
<ralsina> hello again!
<facundobatista> ralsina, do you know where the debug logs are in windows? mandel?
<ralsina> facundobatista: xp or 7?
<facundobatista> lisette, xp or 7?
<lisette> facundobatista: vista
<facundobatista> ralsina, vista :)
<dobey> ralsina: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/evil-gsettings-2-0/+merge/78130 also? same diff as earlier, but fo stable-2-0 so i can release it to oneiric :)
<ralsina> lisette, facundobatista: c:\users\<username>/Appdata/Local/xdg
<ralsina> with consistent slashes though
<lisette> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> dobey: checking
<lisette> ralsina: the entire xdg folder?
<ralsina> lisette: probably something like cache/ubuntuone/logs
<lisette> ralsina: there are 2 u1 related folders in there
 * nessita -> university
<ralsina> lisette: names?
<ralsina> apparently in C++ nessita has a university inside her.
<lisette> ralsina: cache, with u1 stuff, and ubuntuone
<ralsina> or a reference to it at least
<ralsina> lisette: cache it is
<lisette> ralsina: 7zip gives me a whole bunch of errors when i try to zip cache, so i will send you the entire xdg thing if that is ok?
<ralsina> lisette: sure
<ralsina> or just look for the files with .log extenion
<dobey> ralsina: you mean a pointer?
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> but she obviously doesn't have a hunting dog in her!
 * ralsina is sleepy
 * ralsina misses coffee
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> alecu: pong
<alecu> ralsina, I don't know how you sent the calendar invitation, but it's very awkward to get it into calendar.google.com
<ralsina> alecu: really?
<alecu> ralsina, plus that event does not show up there either.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, then let's just say "hey, alecu, mumble on thursday!" ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, at what time ART?
<ralsina> alecu: it may have something to do with the latest change about multiaccounts and such
<alecu> oh, right.
<ralsina> alecu: 11
<ralsina> is it your kinder time? I can move it
<alecu> ralsina, no, I can budget that time, no problem.
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<alecu> ralsina, for how long?
<ralsina> less than 1 hour
<alecu> (estimates are fine)
<alecu> oh, ok.
<alecu> ralsina, I've manually added it to the website... can you please check if it shows up there for you?
<alecu> ralsina, you should get a mail about it.
<ralsina> alecu: got it
<ralsina> alecu: you did get my email, right?
<ralsina> I have both
<ralsina> deleting mine, just in case
<alecu> ralsina, I got one email from you, but it looked as if it was sent by some email or calendar client, and not sent from calendar.google.com
<ralsina> alecu: that is really weird
<ralsina> oh, well. It's ok now
<alecu> ralsina, well, it looked really short and it did not have any links to calendar.google.com...
<alecu> ralsina, but now, looking at the mail source it clearly says: "Sender: Google Calendar <calendar-notification@google.com>"
<ralsina> alecu: I have no other calendar thing, so :-)
<alecu> ralsina, so, does the invite I just sent have any links to the web?
<ralsina> yes
<alecu> ralsina, then perhaps it's because I've set the event to the "Online services" calendar that everybody has access to?
<ralsina> could be
<alecu> ok, let's nevermind.
<moonshadow> Is there seriously no way to publish a whole folder?
<dobey> moonshadow: not currently, no, we don't do public folders
<moonshadow> any particular reasons? an equivalent effect is possible by publishing the files seperately...
<moonshadow> It seems the files API allows publishing files as well, so the effect can somehow be emulated, if that's the right word.
<moonshadow> Seems odd to have a plugin for this though, since sharing folders works just fine?
<dobey> you can publish individual files, yes
<dobey> and you can share folders to other users
<dobey> but you can't publish folders, or share individual files
<moonshadow> what's the reasoning behind not publishing folders?
<nhaines> They probably don't have a web infrastructure set up for it.
<dobey> i don't remember.
<nhaines> heh
<nhaines> Well, can't get more honest than that.  :)
<moonshadow> well, the web URLs are garbled somehow. http://ubuntuone.com/5MMzDAEUpRJXsoFHM1f5DF
<moonshadow> would be nicer with ubuntuone.com/username/pub/file, but i guess that's not to be.
<moonshadow> I can partly understand why it's not wanted that people host websites from ubuntuone, but it's a shame that the competition does it.
<moonshadow> anyway, good luck to ubuntu-one, gratz on the windows client.
<nhaines> moonshadow: the old URLS were ubuntu.one.com/p/1234 which was kind of nice.
<nhaines> But the scrambling is a security thing to keep sequential files from being found.  I guess?
<dobey> the web urls aren't garbled. they're unique. and not particularly guessable
<moonshadow> what's the point in hiding sequential /published/ files?
<moonshadow> or making then unguessable?
<moonshadow> I don't suppose I can change anything by getting involved, since U1 is partly commercial?
<dobey> because some people want to make a file public, and not have the world see it, but only a few people they give the URL to
<nhaines> moonshadow: don't get me wrong... I wish I could share a folder on the Web too.  :)
<moonshadow> that's what sharing is for.
<dobey> you can file feature requests on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers if you want
<moonshadow> as in, sharing folders.
<ralsina> moonshadow: you *could* do a small script that creates the equivalent
<dobey> moonshadow: sharing folders only works when sharing to people who have accounts
<moonshadow> I don't, it just makes me sad that some of the best features of dropbox get lost on u1.
<dobey> we aren't dropbox
<moonshadow> ralsina, difficult and ugly with the scrambled URLs.
<moonshadow> I know, but the services are very similar, are they not.
<dobey> i really wish people would stop comparing us to dropbox
<dobey> not really
<dobey> we are a whole lot more
<moonshadow> and a bit less.
<ralsina> moonshadow: not really, I think I have a script to do that somewhere
<nhaines> APIs *just* got released... for a long time, it was basically file and couchdb syncing and not a lot more.
 * dobey goes back to working on stuff; not in the mood for pensive jabs
<moonshadow> ralsina, i don't like links in my HTML that i can't tell where they go
<ralsina> moonshadow: hmmm there is a way around that too :-)
<moonshadow> no offense meant, dobey. good luck with whatever you'Re working on.
<ralsina> moonshadow: u1.to
<moonshadow> ralsina, how so?
<nhaines> moonshadow: well, U1 isn't a short URL service, so any ubuntuone.com access is content, at least.
<ralsina> moonshadow: warning, experimental stuff inside ;-)
<ralsina> moonshadow: for example, http://u1.to/ralsina/J/slides.zip is hosted in ubuntu one
<dobey> i don't understand why people don't host their web sites, on *gasp* their web site.
<ralsina> dobey: because having your own website is dangerous, time consuming and generally not fun?
<moonshadow> the same reason that they don't use FTP servers and sync deamons (daemons?) to sync files?
<dobey> ralsina: and hosting your site via some file sync service is somehow *easier* than throwing some files in a directory on a server?
<moonshadow> also, it doesn't make much sense to get a hoster for a site that will be accessed by few people sporadically at best.
<ralsina> dobey: actually yes
<moonshadow> dobey, i should say so!
<dobey> ralsina: people need educated in how to manage web sites then
<moonshadow> why bother, if the scope is so small?
 * ralsina has his first one-friday project it seems
<moonshadow> ralsina, what project? I'm interested...
<nhaines> Ooh, it works!  http://u1.to/nhaines/0/nhaines-ubuntu-square-256.jpg
<ralsina> moonshadow: I had a script to create image galleries out of a folder in u1
<ralsina> nhaines: isn't it pretty?
<nhaines> ralsina: pretty cool.  :)
<ralsina> moonshadow: I could make it actually useful ;-)
<moonshadow> :)
<nhaines> I agree, using U1 to host a folder would be really nice.
<nhaines> Hopefully, U1 for Windows will let me share folders and get some of that functionality.
<ralsina> nhaines: share, sure! Just sends you to the website ;-)
<moonshadow> I'm mainly thinking about this - a tiny pure-html site to let ppl access old minecraft worlds from my sever: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3566401/ygg.html
<dobey> scope is so small? just because i could do it, doesn't mean i use a sledgehammer to insert the screws that hold my desk together
<nhaines> ralsina: not that mounting a folder on my webhost using sftp wouldn't be as easy.  ;P
<moonshadow> not really worth renting/buying a server for is it
<dobey> maybe the web world just needs real tools
<moonshadow> and u1 could be one!
<dobey> "unzip some crap in your web host" is evil
<moonshadow> exactly. the sledgehammer is a fullblown server to host some nails.
<dobey> proper tools
<ralsina> moonshadow: I pay U$S 4.56 monthly for my webserver, mind you ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: there is a real need for "hey, I put all these thigns in a folder, I want people to have access to it"
<moonshadow> I pay 0$ a amonth for a ubuntu one account.
<nhaines> ralsina: I pay $2.10 monthly for my webserver.  :)
<dobey> i am pretty sure that setting your domain as a CNAME to dropbox won't get you a shiny web site from your files in dropbox
<ralsina> nhaines: oh, but are you root in it? ;-)
<moonshadow> no, i don'
<moonshadow> t want a shiny website
<moonshadow> i want a tiny HTML file to make the access to two 7z archives nicer.
<nhaines> moonshadow: actually for your use, u1.to would be perfect.
<moonshadow> with images.
<moonshadow> who offers the service?
<moonshadow> I don't like to give out details...
<dobey> geocities
<ralsina> u1.to? It's done by chipaca
<moonshadow> dobey, geocities went out of business, didn't it?
<moonshadow> who's chipaca?
<ralsina> Chipaca == my boss
<dobey> http://www.geocities.com/a57ngel/gas/index.html <- that works
<moonshadow> who are you then
<ralsina> hmmmm.... ok, let's start from the beginning :-)
<beuno> ralsina is dobey's boss
<moonshadow> i had a site with geocities once. it was traumatizing.
<ralsina> hi moonshadow! I am Roberto Alsina, I work on U1 desktop :-)
<moonshadow> i don't remember you could do html code.
<moonshadow> also, I don't want to login to some crappy webinterface and have a window upload
<ralsina> moonshadow: the only available tags were blink and marquee :-)
<moonshadow> when i could just save the file in a folder and be done.
<dobey> beuno: you got that backwards :)
 * ralsina re-checks the orgchart
<moonshadow> nice to meet you, Roberto/Mr. Alsina :)
<nhaines> beuno: and who are you?  ;)
<dobey> ralsina: the org chart is way off :P
<moonshadow> I'm an innocent bystander! (who would like to replace dropbox with ubuntu one)
<beuno> nhaines, Chipaca is also my boss!
<ralsina> moonshadow: come back on monday and I will tell you exactly how to do what you want :-)
<moonshadow> so you think it's safe for me to give my account details to u1.to?
<ralsina> moonshadow: I think so, yes
<moonshadow> Thanks for the opinion. I'll give it a try :)
<nhaines> It must be worth a try  :)
<nhaines> If you don't like it, you can remove u1.to access at one.ubuntu.com on your account page.
<moonshadow> yea, but better to not grant it at all if it's not trustworthy :)
<moonshadow> it still has my name and email.
<nhaines> Of course.  :)
<moonshadow> do the checkmarks actually do anything? it asked for access to three things, email usename and another i can't remember
<moonshadow> and i put a check in front of username but not the other two
<moonshadow> well, u1.to seems to work nicely enough. thanks!
<ralsina> my pleasure!
<nhaines> moonshadow: hope it all works out.  :)
<moonshadow> so do I!
<moonshadow> it's a bit painful though. I guess I'll migrate all private stuff to U1 and keep the public crap on dropbox.
<ralsina> EOD for me. As usual, I will do a review or two at night so feel free to ask by email
<moonshadow> and then hope for my wish to come true :)
<ralsina> moonshadow: Hopefully!
<moonshadow> If I really wanted to attemt to make this real, and were willing to put up some work for it as well, do you think it would be possible?
<moonshadow> while still staying a private person and anonymous?
<nhaines> Hmm, perhaps, but it's fairly traditional to use real names in open source.  You could make up an alias.  :)
<nhaines> But we just have to take you on your word that you're who say say you are, moonshadow (if that's your real name!).
<dobey> i'm not quite sure in what sense you mean in terms of "make this real, and willing to put up some work for it"
<moonshadow> actually, might be a bad idea.
<moonshadow> usually with most open source stuff, you can implement the stuff yourself, test a bit, document a bit, and then push it or do a pull request
<nhaines> Tyupcally.
<moonshadow> i don't suppose this works here, with the partially-proprietary nature
 * nhaines is going to kill his keyboard today.
<moonshadow> i don't suppose anyone gets the source to the server software?
<nhaines> Not that I've ever heard of.  u1.to uses the public API.
<dobey> employees
<moonshadow> so is it possible to push this through without becoming an employee.
<moonshadow> I do use my name in open source, mostly, but sometimes i like to stay anonymous.
<moonshadow> I love my unaffiliated cloak :)
<dobey> later all
<nhaines> dobey: \o_
<moonshadow> bye!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-05
<mandel> morning all!!
<mandel> the morningstarted really bad
<ajay_> can any one say if ubuntuone works on xubuntu?
<gatox> hi
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<ajay_> hi
<ajay_> any advice any one?
<egomez> Hi all!
<egomez> some one here can helpme with the rest API for ubuntu one File REST client???
<karni> egomez: Hello
<karni> egomez: How can I help you?
<mandel> gatox, ping?
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, do you have a windows machine?
<mandel> gatox, can you do be a favour an run the lp:ubuntuone-client tests? I have an issue with one of the imports from sso
<gatox> mandel, a vm yes
<mandel> and  I don't know if it my system or the code
<gatox> ok, let me check
<mandel> gatox, gracias!
<gatox> mandel, :S i'm getting only errors.....
<mandel> gatox, can I see what you get?
<mandel> gatox, also, do you get an import error with xdg?
<gatox> mandel, i think my problem came from somewhere else....... i've run the ubuntuone-client tests only in linux so far
<mandel> gatox, weird it used to be possible
<gatox> mandel, i'm getting the output to a file (because windows console is really limited)
<mandel> gatox, ok, great
<gatox> my connection is quite slow because i'm using the phone as a router, so please be patience :P
<mandel> gatox, no worries, remember when I was in mallorca, I had to use 3g all the time :(
<mandel> is a PITA to say the least
<gatox> mandel, yep......... hopefully, tomorrow i'll have internet at my apartment
<gatox> mandel, also i lost my bank card yesterday..... so i need to go to the bank today :S
<mandel> gatox, great week!
<gatox> mandel, puffffff you have no idea :P
<mandel> gatox, I'll tell you my bad news so that you have a little fun :P
<mandel> gatox,  a small dog attacked mine a couple of days ago, mine answer back and it look like nothing happened
<mandel> today I the owner of the other dog came to me, mine dog broke to ribs of the other one with his head!! I had t pay 90 eur of the other dogs vet expenses :(
<gatox> mandel, jeje
<gatox> mandel, what happend?
<mandel> and know everyonw in the park fears me, which I don't know if it is good or bad :P
<gatox> mandel, crap! we are doomed! :P
<mandel> gatox, yes, looks like if the windows client works or lifes are ment to be miserable :)
<gatox> mandel, jejejeje
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/702680/
<mandel> gatox, haha I know that error!
<mandel> gatox, you are running the tests from a shared folder of the vm and you did not set the path for the temp trial, right?
<gatox> mandel, ohhhhhhhh yes
<gatox> shared folder
<mandel> gatox, do you know how to fix that?
<gatox> mandel, copying the folders into a folder in c:?
<mandel> TRIAL_TEMP_DIR=C:\Temp\trial_tests
<mandel> gatox, you can set that in the system properties and everything will work correctly
<gatox> mandel, ok°
<mandel> gatox, that error is because you are trying to setup a DACL on a FAT mounted partition. And FAT does not have security attributes
<mandel> gatox, but it looks like you are not getting the import error
<mandel> gatox, what did you set in your python path?
<gatox> mandel, set PYTHONPATH=..\ubuntu-sso-client;..\ubuntuone-windows-installer;..\ubuntuone-control-panel;.
<mandel> gatox, ok, no worries I just discovered, the python setup.py of ubuntu-sso-client is broken on windows
<mandel> gatox, it create a ubuntu-sso-client pacakage :P
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhhhhh ok, i was trying to run the tests again
<gatox> mandel, i almost kill all the mocker tests :P
<mandel> gatox, great! did you hear that the author of the lib says is not a good idea to use it?
<mandel> gatox, he says is like a cancer jeje
<gatox> mandel, jejeje yes, i read it in twitter......
<mandel> gatox, are the tests passing?
<gatox> mandel, nop
<gatox> mandel, wait!
<mandel> gatox, ok, 'cause I've got mine ok
<gatox> mandel, now is ok
<gatox> mandel, i entered wrong the trial dir
<mandel> haha
<mandel> gatox, so far I have had 2 failing tests, but it can be due to my changes hehe
<gatox> mandel, i'll let you know when it finish...... it seems to be everything ok here
<mandel> gatox, great!
<mandel> gatox, they take very very long to run
<gatox> mandel, i get 4 errors
<mandel> gatox, it even looks like a serious project
<gatox> mandel, jeje
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/702695/
<mandel> gatox, puuuuuuuuuuuuuuto mocker!!!!!
<mandel> la madre que pario al santismo hijo de la gran p****
<mandel> gatox, voy a arreglar eso, I hate mocker
<gatox> mandel, did you receive my message about the bank?
<gatox> mandel, can you tell nessita or ralsina if i don't go back before they connected that i needed to go to the bank to check if i can recover my card?
<gatox_bank> brb
<mandel> gatox_bank, of course!
 * mandel walks dog
<nessita> hello crowd!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox, how are you?
<nessita> gatox: have any branches for me to review?
<gatox> nessita, not yet... i'm fixing some lint issues and conflicts in my branch about  no mocker, and i'll propose that one, and then fix network-detect sso with your comments
<nessita> gatox: need any clarification about my comments?
<gatox> mandel, i recover my bank card! :D one problem fixed
<gatox> nessita, no, it seems pretty clear
<gatox> mandel, someone found it and returned it to the bank :D
<mandel> nessita, ping
<mandel> ness I'm going for lunch know, I just wated to let you know that I've got the fixes we talked from yesterday but when runnint the tests gatox and I found bug 868276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868276 in ubuntuone-client "There are failing tests on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868276
<mandel> nessita, so I'll fix that one first (to ensure all tests pass on trunk) and then will propose the fixes we talked about yesterday
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> and know...
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> good morning
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<ralsina> gatox: bar? internet at home?
<alecu> good morning, all
<gatox> home..... phone as router..... tomorrow morning i'll have a proper internet connection :P
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<nessita> hi alecu, ralsina
<ralsina> hi nessita
<nessita> alecu: we have some logs from lissssette, with tons of I/O errors :-/
<alecu> nessita, nice?
<alecu> nessita, gatox, ralsina: I'm taking the morning off, since Amelia twisted her leg yesterday, and spent all the evening "limping"
<nessita> alecu: ouch
<nessita> alecu: I hope she gets well soon
<gatox> alecu, ack..... I hope she gets better
<alecu> nessita, nothing serious, but I'm catching up with my fatherhood duties.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<alecu> so, if anyone needs anything urgent, please sms me
<ralsina> alecu: go be a dad
<ralsina> nessita, gatox, mandel, dobey: standup in 10'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mobile> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> we
<nessita> me
<nessita> gatox: ?
<nessita> ralsina: go!
<ralsina> go manolo!
<mobile> DONE: implemented fix for the bug we found in ubunyuone-client in which the is_path_dir was utterly broken. Found that the not all test in trunk pass on windows.
<mobile> TODO: fix tests on trunk, propose merges.
<mobile> BLOCK: no
<mobile> ralsina, go!
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, one-on-one with chipaca call (hey, a new weekly call!), worked a bit on making u1cp one-instance-only (didn't finish), some reviews and triaging, prepping for mgmt sprint, prepping for tomorrow's team call. TODO: finish the damn bug, keep on reading stuff BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: ubuntuone-client-gnome release/upload for oneiric, research on bug #865593, nightlies magic
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865593 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Ubuntu One launcher disappears on upgrade to Oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865593
<dobey> λ TODO: more magic, e-mail, more of #865593
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: started bug #862991, bug #862540, had a long debugging session with mandel and alecu about "I/O operation on a closed file" bug
<nessita> TODO: finish bug #862991, bug #862540, bug triaging and debugging
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862991 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Set a better title for the error dialogs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862991
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862540 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Do provide a nice error message when there are issues (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862540
<nessita> gatox: go!
<mobile> gatox, go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Migrate controllers test to No Mocker. Went to the bank because i lost my bank card (not very lucky latety :P).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix some lint issues and conflicts in No Mocker branch. Fix Network detect sso.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<gatox> or everyone went already?
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> everyone is waiting for YOU gatox ;-)
<gatox> (sorry about that... i'm not having the best connection until tomorrow)
 * ralsina taps his watch
<gatox> did you receive my message?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Migrate controllers test to No Mocker. Went to the bank because i lost my bank card (not very lucky latety :P).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix some lint issues and conflicts in No Mocker branch. Fix Network detect sso.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<nessita> gatox: yes we did!
<nessita> ok, eom?
<gatox> and the standup too?
<nessita> gatox: yes
<gatox> ok...... sorry about that....
<mobile> gatox, I added you a bug regarding the control panel, did you see it?
<ralsina> EOM
<gatox> mobile, not yet...
<nessita> mobile: what bug?
<mobile> gatox: seems that there are issues in one of the controllers
<mobile> nessita, the one regarding the C/C++ object being removed
<mobile> nessita, if gatox does not have the time i can take care of it with no problems, should be reasonably easy to find where the issue is
<nessita> mobile: have the bug link handy? so I can prioritize it
<mandel> fuck, that is better, stupid mobile client
<gatox> mobile, that usually when an invalid Qt operation is produced...
<mandel> nessita, not atm, and on the table having lunch, but ican get it for you as soon as i get back to my machine
<mandel> gatox, yes, loks like thec
<mandel> the c object is removed but the python object is there
<nessita> mandel: ack, please, so I can evaluate it. Ideally, each one grabs bugs from their bug queue, and I put stuff in it when the queue is running out of items
<mandel> nessita, oh, sorry! i did not know that! i'll do it asap
<nessita> mandel: that how's we've been working so far! :-)
<mandel> nessita, then you have done a great job cause i did not even notice it hehe
<nessita> juaz
<mandel> nessita, i would only wake up inthe morning and had bugs, i though it was magic...
<nessita> mandel: well, now you're making it hard to believe ;-)
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> well i get back to lunch
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> ugh, guess i need to backport autoconf to lucid
<mandel> nessita, here is the bug I assigned to gatox https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/867550
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 867550 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Underlying C++ is removed when SD tris to execute a callback (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<mandel> nessita, I also assigned me this one bug 868276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868276 in ubuntuone-client "There are failing tests on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868276
<mandel> nessita, mainly because I want to get all tests passing before I propose the fix I have for bug 867567
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 867567 in ubuntuone-client "The _path_is_dir function in file system notifications on windows is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867567
<nessita> mandel: I woulod prefer if you work on improving the logs before tacklling that bug
<nessita> mandel: since those failures have been in trunk for ever (those are timing issues)
<nessita> mandel: can you first work on improving the logs?
<mandel> nessita, sure, I'll double check that the tests pass and will propose to merge
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<dobey> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> dobey: pong
<dobey> ralsina: irc, mumble, seance?
<ralsina> dobey: oh, right
<ralsina> dobey: mumble?
<dobey> We shall attempt to use mumble then
<mandel> nessita, alecu, plase review the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/is-path-dir-fix/+merge/78265
<mandel> it contains the fixes for is_path_dir plus cleans the logs (do check that) and adds tests
<dobey> We are off to lunch. bbiab
<mandel> dobey, who are you?
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> ralsina, is alecu off today? or even worse, he has a problem?
<ralsina> mandel: amelia twisted her ankle
<ralsina> so he's taking the morning off, will work some hours later
<ralsina> mandel: nothing serious, though
<mandel> ralsina, oh my! will ask him about it :(
<mandel> ralsina, since I don't have him, can you review this guy:  https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/is-path-dir-fix/+merge/78265
<mandel> is fixed a terrible terrible function
<ralsina> mandel: I have lunch coming in 6 minutes, so not before your EOD
<mandel> ralsina, well, not big issue, as long as I get them for tom morning I'm ok with that :)
<mandel> I also pinged nessita for that
<ralsina> mandel: that I promise :-)
<mandel> ralsina, cool, is not the solution to the IO but it will certainlly help
<ralsina> Lunch break!
<mandel> EOD for me nessita ralsina_lunch if you review that for me so I can move to the next bug or fix the review issues in the morning would be awesome!
 * mandel runs away :P
<dobey> mandel: who are We?
<gord> hey all, my nautilus has seemed to have lost all my ubuntu one integration with latest oneiric, but only on this machine, still works on my laptop. any idea what might of happened?
<gatox> nessita, ralsina this branch is ready....... lot of changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/no-mocker-controller/+merge/78274
<ralsina> gatox: I will do a review, but it's going to take a day or so :-)
<ralsina> gatox: monster branch!
<gatox> ralsina, yep....... it was a huge change....... that's way take me so long to have it ready....... fixing lint issues, conflicts, etc
<gatox> ralsina, no problem...... i have other things to fix meanwhile :P
<gatox> ok...... quick lunch for me! brb
<dobey> gord: have you not got ubuntuone-client-gnome installed?
<gord> dobey, nope :) guess i'll install that then
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gord> there we go, everything's back to normal :)
<gord> thanks
<dobey> gord: no problem
<dobey> ralsina_: sent that e-mail, btw
<ralsina_> dobey: yes, saw it, thanks
<nessita> ralsina_: can I have a review, pleasE? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-error-ui/+merge/78296
<ralsina_> nessita: on it!
<ralsina_> nessita: cool, I didn't know about the "details" area in QMessageBox
<nessita> ralsina_: neither did I, I google a lot looking for a "gtkExpander  equivalent" in QT
<ralsina_> hahaha
<ralsina_> nessita: code looks great, I'll +1 as soon as I check tests
<nessita> great!
<ralsina_> nessita: I think you can merge this one with one review, the functional code itself is short
<nessita> yes
<ralsina_> nessita: +1
<nessita> nice
<ralsina_> nessita: one thing, unrelated to your branch
<nessita> yes?
<ralsina_> there is a pep8 issue in one of the bin/* files
<ralsina_> and it seems we are not checking those in the style check?
<nessita> ralsina_: looking
<nessita> nessita@ernst:~/canonical/controlpanel/better-error-ui$ pep8 --repeat .
<nessita> nessita@ernst:~/canonical/controlpanel/better-error-ui$
<nessita> I get nothing to fix
<nessita> ralsina_: what do you have?
<ralsina_> bin\ubuntuone-control-panel-qt:62:58: W291 trailing whitespace
<nessita> ralsina_: hum, is true, the error is there
<nessita> and was added by you :-P
<ralsina_> pep8 doesn't check because there is no __init__.py in bin?
<ralsina_> nessita: I am so not srprised
<nessita> ralsina_: not sure, checking
<dobey> pep8 doesn't check because you're doing "pep8 --no-repeat ubuntuone" probably
<nessita> ralsina_: seems like it only checks files that end with .py
<ralsina_> nessita: makes sense
<dobey> oh
<dobey> or that
<nessita> dobey: we; re doing 'pep8 --repeat . '
<ralsina_> it does check if you tell it to, though (pep8 --repeat bin\*"
<dobey> nessita: ah, right
<nessita> ralsina_: right, I'll fix that
<dobey> ralsina_: yes, because the shell expands * to specifically pass those files as arguments :P
<ralsina_> dobey: yes, I know that :-)
<nessita> dobey: exactly
<ralsina_> dobey: although on windows the shell doesn't expand wildcards, IIRC
<dobey> but a workaround would be to pass "bin/* ."
<dobey> ralsina_: fun
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I'm adding that
<ralsina_> with proper path separators, of course
<dobey> i'm going to write a filesystem that uses chevrons as path separators
<ralsina_> dobey: I will make the chevron key stickes
<ralsina_> stickers
<nessita> ralsina_: fixed and pushed
<dobey> ah crap
<ralsina_> nessita: great, thanks, setting branch to approved
<nessita> ralsina_: nice
<ralsina_> nessita: you didn't add it in run-tests.bat
<nessita> ralsina_: you mentioned it will not work since * will not be expanded...
<nessita> ralsina_: so I did not see the pint adding it
<nessita> point*
<ralsina_> nessita: let me actually try it :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: it works. But honestly, style checks on windows have never worked right
<nessita> ralsina_: ok, let me change run-test.bat
<nessita> ralsina_: shall I use bin/* or bin\*|?
<nessita> bin\*
<ralsina_> nessita: both work
<nessita> ralsina_: pushed
<ralsina_> nessita: "NoneType object has no attribute get_rootdir"  is symptom of "you are behind a proxy" right?
<nessita> ralsina_: nopes, that is a sympthon of syncdaemon not strating
<nessita> starting*
<ralsina_> ack
<nessita> ralsina_: the rootdir is something that is calculated locally
<gatox> ok, EOD for me, tomorrow i'll have a really fast connection!! :D see you!
 * gatox wonders if anyone will receive his EOD :P
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<dobey> We think We need to schedule more holidays
<dobey> actual holidays this time
<ralsina_> dobey: seems to me you can still take 10. 11 counting UDS swap.
<ralsina_> dobey: more if you have a baby
<ralsina_> oh, wait, only 8
<dobey> really? what count are you looking at? :P
<dobey> and only 4 of those :)
<ralsina_> dobey: a wise allocation could lead to like 4 free weeks in a row :-)
<dobey> man wiki search is horrible
<dobey> ralsina_: sure, but taking all of december off seems like a dumb thing to do
<ralsina_> well, if your vacations would involve the south pole, it's the way to go
<dobey> besides
<dobey> We already have a work trip scheduled for december :)
<nessita> dobey: is the We thingy realted to your email?
<dobey> beyond using the first person plural in it, no
<ralsina_> EOD for me. ping me if you need me, I will be around
<dobey> We believe We shall also call it a day.
<dobey> have a good evening
<nessita> alecu: hi there. How's amelia?
<alecu> hi nessita. Fine. Still limping though.
<alecu> nessita, we had her x-rayed a few minutes ago, and there showed nothing
<nessita> alecu: well, that's  relief (given the circumstances)
<alecu> nessita, nah, it's really nothing at all. It's just a little bit annoying because we can't rely on kinder
<nessita> right
<nessita> ok, I'm gone for the day
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina_> bye nessita!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-06
<mandel> morning all!!
<fagan> morning mandel
<mandel> fagan, morning ;)
<mandel> fagan, have you heard the news?
<fagan> mandel: steve dying yeah?
<fagan> sad :-/
<mandel> really sad..
<JamesTait> Brrrrr! Good moaning!
<popey> Morning!
<popey> I'm testing some code which will use openid (specifically Ubuntu SSO) for auth.
<popey> is there a staging server for SSO I can use?
 * popey discovers https://staging.one.ubuntu.com/
<mandel> popey, hm.. good queestion, what are you actually doing?
<popey> I want to make a simple website which uses launchpad/ubuntu SSO as the auth provider
<mandel> popey, when I worked porting sso to windows I used the actual server using the + sign in a gmail account..
<popey> in the same way that (for example) askubuntu.com does
<mandel> popey, ok, seems reasonable, if there is no u1 involved you can ignore our code :)
<popey> right, okay, if that's acceptable
<mandel> popey, yes, it is more thant acceptable, the service is there for you to use :)
<mandel>  popey what lang are you using, we migh have some example there :)
<mandel> popey, and let me a sec and I'll as the people that manage sso to see if there are any issues using staging :)
<popey> php
<mandel> shit, I use lots of smilies, I must be happy today hehe
<popey> ☺
<mandel> popey, just asked but we might need to wait a little, I think most people from SSO are in the other side of the athlantic, I'll ping you as soon as I get an asnwer
<popey> ok
<popey> seems most code I'd find would be python based
<popey> figured someone must have done an openid client library in php
<mandel> popey, there should be one, I did some work with js, does that help you?
<mandel> popey, we can also ping aqurius whenever he is up, he might now about some crazy lib
<popey> not sure, I'm not the actual coder ☺
<popey> will go and have a play and come back later :D
<mandel> popey, sure, I'll try to get you the info asap
<popey> thanks! I appreciate the help
<mandel> popey, I'm here for that :)
<popey> heh
<ralsina> good morning. Mandel ping
<mandel> ralsina, buenos dias!
<ralsina> buen dia mandel!
<ralsina> Sorry I am late with that review, ding it now
<ralsina> doing it
<mandel> ralsina, I was about to have a coffee, so you have a couple of mins hehe
<mandel> ralsina, and I moves to the migratin data bug which is nearly done
 * mandel coffee break
<ralsina> mandel: I get test failures, but couldn't capture the log, so am running again
<mandel> ralsina, weird, please do pate them somewhere
<mandel> ralsina, there are 4 tests that fail in trunk already
<ralsina> mandel: could be those
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, nevertheless please paste and I'll take a look
<mandel> ralsina, better land that branch late than sorry :)
<ralsina> mandel: 2 fails: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/703295/
<ralsina> and 13 errors
<ralsina> let me paste more :-/
<mandel> ralsina, exceptions.IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'C:\\Users\\ROBERTO\\canonical\\is_path\\data\\logging.conf'
<ralsina> mandel: yes...
<mandel> ralsina,  you have to do ./autogen.sh & make to get that file :)
<ralsina> mandel: windows
<ralsina> if it has to be there for tests, then run-tests should put it there
<mandel> ralsina, because using autotool for a python project is a good idea :P
<mandel> ralsina, it has to be done for the tests, so far we have being doing make froma shared folder in a unix system that has the tools
<mandel> ralsina, which I agree is less that desirable
<ralsina> mandel: I haven't :-)
<mandel> ralsina,  hahaha
<mandel> ralsina, the ones that touch the code did hehe
<ralsina> mandel: there is a logging.cnf in windows folder
<ralsina> mandel: make run-tests.bat move it if needed
<mandel> ralsina, how is the progress of removing the c code form ubuntu one client source?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, I can add that there
<mandel> let me check if it is correct first
<ralsina> mandel: stalled, I think
<ralsina> mandel: it's what we are shipping so it is correct ;-)
<ralsina> same for clientdefs if needed
<mandel> ralsina, clientdefs are copied, of that I'm 100% sure
<ralsina> cool, so same thing :-)
<mandel> ralsina, give me 2 mins and I'll get that done for you
<ralsina> awesome
<mandel> ralsina, so about the c code, are we moving it out, 'cause doing all this autogen crap is a pain
<mandel> ralsina, I got it working for mac os x, but installing gnome-common for that on a mac just feels stupid
<ralsina> mandel: dobey was moving it, I think, before he became the linux team
<ralsina> but yes, using autogen to generate logging.conf is overkill
<ralsina> specially since we always generate the exact same one anyway
<mandel> ralsina, indeed, and having all this in a shell script or the setup.py would be great
<mandel> I'd love to do python setup.py test or something like that hehe
<mandel> ralsina, I'm testing the changes to run_tests.bat atm
<mandel> will push as soon as I see that everything is ok
<ralsina> ack
<mandel> ralsina, in the main time, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall-old-app
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, that code will uninstall the old msi for the beta in case someone has it, will propose the code that does the data migration in 5/10 min
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> after that I just have one last branch performing the 3 steps adn will do some IRL test with the old-beta and new one
<ralsina> mandel: that branch cdefines the code but is not called from aywhere?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I have done it in small steps, find old app/remove msi/migrate data (next branch)/ put things together (last one)
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> ralsina, I wanted to make smaller merge proposals with clear tests so that the reader does not have a 1000 lines to look at :)
<ralsina> and we all appreciate it ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, see, I listen to my users hehe
<mandel> ralsina, tests finished and runtest.bat works as expected, please pull (my finger) when ever you want
<czajkowski> mpt: ping
<mandel> czajkowski, I think he is here now
<czajkowski> mandel: where are you ?
<mandel> czajkowski, here :)
<mandel> but if you mean in the world, would be Madrid :)
<mandel> ralsina, other branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data/+merge/78387
<mandel> ralsina, that one contains just the migration of the data from the old beta to the new one
<ralsina> mandel: ack. Gotta take the kid to school thouhg
<mandel> well, new client not new beta :)
<mandel> ralsina, no probelm
<gatox> hi everyone
<mandel> gatox, hola!
<mandel> gatox, got internet?
<gatox> mandel, 3g right now... but in a few few hours i should have a proper connection and i'm going to be REALLY HAPPY! :D
<mandel> gatox, congrats!!
<gatox> mandel, thanks...... this situation was driving me crazy!!! :P
<mandel> gatox, I was like a month like that, I understand the pain
<gatox> mandel, true
<talios> Morning all - just signed up for ubuntu one music.  nice - now to hack an upload tool to run on OSX )()
<mandel> talios, are you looking to port the daemon that syncs the files, or just an uploader, cause if you want to hack I know the people that can help you for that :)
<mandel> talios, if it is the daemon, I'm also interesting in doing some work there, but I don't want to have to do the UI hehe
<czajkowski> mandel: ahhh thought you meant london
<mandel> czajkowski, oh, no hehe I meant here as in the channel right now
<talios> mandel: a bit of both :)  I actually started working on a personal cloud music tool the other day and am thinking of exploiting Ubuntu One for it.
<mandel> talios, oh my!!! that sounds great!
<mandel> talios, so, the one that can help you with the rest api would be urbanape, he did the iOS client
<mandel> talios, so you might well be able to take advantage of his work
<mandel> talios, regarding the daemon, I can give you a hand, but only on fridays :(
<talios> mandel: call me crazy ( every one does ) but I have a map reduce style config for all my iTunes playlists ( heavy smart playlist setup, along with scripts which hack the iTunes meta data ) - I'm trying to write something to ween myself of iTunes :)
<mandel> talios, I dont see anything crazy about that, I see coolness, do you mind if I get some time (walk the dog) and chat about it in a couple of hours?
<mandel> talios, we can get urbanape too and see if there is something nice to hack :)
<talios> mandel: I'd love to but its 12:24 am and I should be heading to bed :)
<talios> I'm sure I'll be loitering in here a bit as I explore the APIs
<mandel> talios, superb, please do so, I'm in CET time so you can ping me earlier than this :)
<mandel> talios, cath you later!
 * mandel walks dog
<talios> now if the android player gave me ID3 from AAC files I'd be immediately happy too :)
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<gatox> in less than 2 hours i'm going to have internet!!!! please be patient for 2 hours more :P
<ralsina> good morning gatox
<gatox> ralsina, good morning.... i'm here about an hour ago...... but with internet problems...... in less than 2 hours i should have a real connection :D
<ralsina> good :-)
 * nessita -> quick errands
 * mandel lunch
 * nessita is back
<ralsina> hola nessita
<nessita> hi ralsina
<mandel> ralsina, can you see me?
<ralsina> mandel: now I can
<ralsina> mandel: is run-tests.bat updated in that branch?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, i guess you did not get my msg
<ralsina> it seems I didn; t
<ralsina> ok, trying
<mandel> ralsina, not a. big deal, I also sent you an other message with another branch for re view,  did you see that one?
<ralsina> the one about data migration? Yes, got that one
<mandel> ralsina, weird cause they were more or less at the same time.. well who cares :)
<ralsina> mandel, gatox, alecu, nessita, dobey: standup in 9'
<ralsina> mandel: maybe I just didn't read it. I am very sleepy for some reason
<mandel> ralsina, or an xchat fail.. :P
<gatox> brb....... internet dude is here :P
<mandel> that is what she said!!
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, would have been funnier with a pizza delivery guy... or a plummer :P
<gatox> jejejjeje
<dobey> ralsina: lies
<ralsina> dobey: I am sleepy!
<dobey> ralsina: no standup
<dobey> ralsina: mumble instead, no?
<ralsina> mumble is in 1 hou
<ralsina> hour
<mandel> ralsina, no standup?
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> so, yes standup, but do it desultorily
<ralsina> with a slouching posture, maybe
<ralsina> say meh instead of me
<dobey> nay
<mandel> sig
<mandel> meh
<ralsina> mandel: still no joy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/703365/
<nessita> gatox: you reading me in PM?
<mandel> ralsina, I'll take a closer look aft the stand up, can you put that in the mp?
<mandel> me
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> me
<nessita> gatox: ping
<nessita> me
<dobey> We
<ralsina> nessita: gatox is with the internet guy
<ralsina> So, mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Prosed merges for lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data for the code that migrates the data from the old beta. Fixed run-tests for lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/is-path-dir-fix	 so that there is no need to do make on windows. That branch fixes bug 867567 TODO: autoupdate bugs. BLOCK: nope
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 867567 in ubuntuone-client "The _path_is_dir function in file system notifications on windows is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867567
<mandel> nessita go
<ralsina> DONE: administrivia, arranging things for mgmt sprint trip, reading on u1db, some bug triage, some reviewing. TODO: close my damn bug I have been poking for 3 days, bunch'o'reviews, call with you guys BLOCKED: no NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: finished and landed bug #862991, bug #862540, bug triaging, lots of debugging for Lisette's bug about empty folders not being deleted in the web. Found bug #868661, started a branch for it
<nessita> TODO: finish bug #868661, lots of reviews I didn't do yesterday, special meeting
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: all the dobeys
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862991 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Set a better title for the error dialogs (affects: 1) (heat: 94)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862991
<dobey> λ DONE: e-mail, more magic, tarmac config stuff
<dobey> λ TODO: tarmac config updates, more of #865593, call, SRU work
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862540 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Do provide a nice error message when there are issues (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862540
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868661 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool is not multiplatform (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868661
<dobey> cest fin?
<nessita> I guess so
<mandel> oui oui
<alecu> good morning!
<nessita> dobey: would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/update-sso/+merge/77370 today?
<nessita> hi alecu
<ralsina> alecu: you! say me!
<alecu> me
<ralsina> alecu, go
<ralsina> alecu.standup.addCallback(print("EOM"))
<alecu> ralsina, twisted does not work on python 3 yet!
<ralsina> alecu: from __future__ import print
<mandel> ok, I'm off for lunch, wii be back in 30 min more or less
<ralsina> ;-)
<ralsina> buen provecho!
<ralsina> ok, from __future__ import print_function, I was close
<urbanape> talios: I'd love to see what you come up with. I was working on a simple upload/publish tool, but work keeps getting in the way.
<alecu> DONE: took morning off, then worked a bit more on server-time sync, on the sd and some fixes on cp.
<alecu> TODO: finish fixing the tests, propose for reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: find out what if we want to use a specific url for this
<alecu> in fact, let's ping karni
<alecu> EOM
<nessita> alecu: what specific url you need?
<karni> alecu: Yes?
<karni> Ah
<karni> alecu: Let me find it
<alecu> nessita, right now I'm using http://one.ubuntu.com/ but perhaps we want to use *some* other url.
<alecu> nessita, that's why I'm asking karni, that has already been thru this.
<alecu> karni, also: what are the non-caching headers that you are using?
<karni> alecu: I do HEAD https://files.one.ubuntu.com/?status=1 with the header Cache-Control: no-cache
<karni> alecu: and parse the Date header :)
<nessita> alecu: sorry I'm a little out of context, I think you discuss this while I was on vacations. You need to hit a url to achieve what exactly?
<alecu> karni, right.
<karni> nessita: Find the server time to avoid unauthorized response to OAuth signed calls that used invalid timestamp (invalid, as in: to far from server time)
<nessita> karni: and then how do you "overwrite" the timestamp?
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting the server time, so I can tell it the local time is skewed. And then I use that "skew" to adjust the oauth_timestamp parameter.
<dobey> nessita: a bit of review done
<karni> nessita: I extended CommonsHttpOAuthConsumer class and override the generateTimestamp method with return Long.toString((System.currentTimeMillis() + timeDriftMillis) / 1000L);
<nessita> alecu: ah, tricky :-). Do we need to "fix" to many places or (ideally) just ussoc?
<karni> alecu: Exactly.
<alecu> karni, just "Cache-Control: no-cache" is enough? I remember that cache headers were a bit more complicated when the browsers had to go thru different transparent proxies and such.
<ralsina> alecu: Cache-control should override everything IIRC
<alecu> nessita, I've got five branches
<karni> alecu: To my best efforts I have confirmed this solved the issue. I still have a bunch of users with the same problem, but it's most probably due to timeouts on /sso-done-so-get-tokens
<alecu> nessita, storage protocol, sso, control panel, syncdaemon, windows installer.
<karni> alecu: So I would say, yes.
<alecu> karni, ralsina: thanks.
<nessita> alecu: guh, when you have a moment, would you share why? I mean, I would like if all the oauth stuff was isolated in ussoc, so perhaps we can move the logic back to ussoc and re-use from the other locations?
<karni> alecu: You're welcome.
<alecu> nessita, those are all the places that are doing oauth signing. (as opposed to getting the tokens used to sign)
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks
<nessita> alecu: in ussoc there is a method that returns signed headers for any http request, can you use that in the other places that sign the urls?
<dobey> mandel: just for you, We will make everything use imake to build/install
<ralsina> xmkmf -f was it?
<karni> nessita: alecu: as to what nessita just wrote - please keep in mind that SSO time may be different than U1 time. I'm fixing the issue in two places.
<karni> nessita: alecu: With different server URLs
<nessita> karni: which 2 places?
<alecu> nessita, I'm taking a look at using the same bit from sso.
<karni> nessita: When I talk to SSO, I get the Date header from https://login.ubuntu.com . When I talk to U1, I get the Date hear from https://files.one.ubuntu.com/?status=1
<nessita> alecu: maybe protocol will have to duplicate code (it does not depend on SSO, and I'm not sure if we want it to depend on that)
<nessita> karni: are you doing that because you know for a fact that those 2 sites differ in their time?
<dobey> ralsina: xmkmf -ftw
<karni> nessita: We had a chat with pindonga and beuno that they need not to check the timestamp (only use it to track the order of requests, as a monotonically increasing integer)
<karni> nessita: I know for fact I had problems with both. Does that answer your question?
<karni> nessita: It was the same "UNAUTHORISED" problem.
<ralsina> if we have two servers with time more that 15' off, right now the desktop client would fail for one of those all the time
<karni> nessita: And fixing the device time drit/skew did solve the issue for both.
<nessita> karni: yes, that answers my question, thanks
<karni> nessita: You are most welcome :) I am happy to help.
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> really, all We want to do today, is get results from this call.
<alecu> ralsina, yes: that would be really weird: we would have that problem on many desktops too if the servers were more than 15' off
<alecu> karni, ^
<karni> alecu: nessita: I also know that SSO has a cluster of servers that are time-synced (with one NTP I believe). We had huge differences in time, because it turned out we were receiving cached responses. So, the Cache-Control: no-cache header solved that for us. In case of U1, I know this is the URL we need to hit.
<alecu> karni, great.
<alecu> it makes sense now, that some servers are behind a caching proxy, and some are not.
<alecu> and also probably the ?status=1 invalidates some proxies
<karni> alecu: ralsina: I had many users with SSO issues, some claimed they do not want automatic (synced) time set on their Androids, some said they just changed to daylight saving, etc etc. That really sucks.
<karni> alecu: Most probably yes :) I got that url from beun'o \o/
<ralsina> karni: yes, we have the same problem on windows, thus the need for this fix ;-)
<alecu> karni, yeah, time on cellphones can be set manually very often. And on windows is the same.
<alecu> ralsina, exactly.
 * JamesTait pokes talios
<alecu> nessita, I'm taking a look at using oauth_headers from ubuntu_sso/utils/__init__.py. It's something that can be done, but I won't be doing it in my current branches. The main issue is that different parts of the code are using a different web client.
<nessita> alecu: ok, I see. Thanks for checking though!
<ralsina> alecu: that's the kind of cleanup we should set time apart to do
<ralsina> alecu: as in "stop using different web clients" :-)
<karni> ralsina: beuno: Seeing how much resources we've already put into this and will now be fixing for Windows, I'm thinking if they shouldn't drop the timestamp verification (as the specs say they CAN) for request invalidation purposes, and use it only for tracking the order of requests.
<alecu> ralsina, yup: and we were discussing with mandel a way to replace them all with just one, so proxy support would be easier. I mean feasible.
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: when implementing proxy support, unifying that will be a must
<alecu> nessita, exactly.
<karni> ralsina: beuno: Oh.. I just said "they" thinking of SSO, but we have the very same issue with OAuth on U1.
<dobey> 'rewrite everything in vala so we can use it from EVERY language without having to write the same code N times'
<nessita> mandel, gatox: I made all the pending review from you, let me know if I forgot something
<ralsina> karni: they also use it to discard nonces, I think. jdo gave an explanation of why it couldn't be discarded on that email thread.
<alecu> dobey, but not on windows, right?
<dobey> alecu: also on windows.
<nessita> dobey: fixing update-sso now
<karni> ralsina: Interesting. Fine, can use to discard nonces, but drop the time lag check.
<ralsina> dobey: we are not using it from multiple languages. We are just using multiple python libraries to do the same thing on different places
<alecu> dobey, we'll probably just use qtnet + python. It's a much smaller change.
<ralsina> karni: yes, yahoo and google don't check it so it can be done, but he...
<dobey> ralsina: i'm pretty sure we are doing authentication from C/C# apps
<nessita> ralsina: we should also set time aside so we all migrate to O (I know I didn't do it yet :-/)
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<ralsina> nessita: these are some of the things we need to talk about in ... 24 minutes :-)
<dobey> crap.
<alecu> oh, meeting.
 * ralsina is terrified of O. Last attempt went bad really quick.
 * alecu grabs a bite
<karni> nessita: migrate to O ?
<alecu> is that like a 15 times better C?
<ralsina> karni: all of us are supposed to be on Oneiric since beta at least
<nessita> karni: our desktops, upgrade to oneiric
 * alecu will wait for C++
 * alecu will wait for O++
<karni> ralsina: nessita: oh
<ralsina> alecu: you are thinking of C++++++++++++++
 * dobey throws a O(n) at alecu
 * JamesTait tried Oneiric from a Live SD Card on an Asus EeePC 701 last night - very nice, I have to say.
<ralsina> JamesTait: yes it's pretty! Then I upgraded and it stopped booting.
<alecu> ouch
<JamesTait> ralsina: :(
<dobey> ralsina: does it sit "Waiting for network blah blah" ?
<ralsina> dobey: no, it kernel-panicked on boot
<ralsina> dobey: I will try again pinning drivers+kernel first, I suppose
<dobey> oh
<dobey> ralsina: hold shift immediately after the BIOS goes away, and boot an older kernel
<karni> ralsina: And I can only imagine how much more work this will require for you guys to fix that OAuth issue. Can't we really fix it on the server side.. ? Then you would only have to fix the sso part
<ralsina> dobey: killed the sucker already, will try again on saturday
<ralsina> karni: that's why I did that email thread. Since server side told us no...
<karni> ralsina: I'll re-read it in a spare moment.
<nessita> dobey: question, you mentioned that g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECT should be VOID__VOID for the CredentialsNotFound signal. I'm not sure if you're suggesting that I should change the marshaller declaration, or if I should add a new marshaller. I would guess you meant the second one (since we need the VOID__OBJECT for the credentials found and credentials error signal), and I did not add it since I read there are a couple of "builting" marshallers alrea
<nessita> dobey: so, since previously we had no marshaller for STRING_VOID (which was the signature of the auth_denied signal), I would assume there is a builting marshaller for VOID__VOID
<dobey> nessita: We mean that signal should use a _VOID__VOID marshaller as it is not expecting any return values, nor is it passing any arguments to the callback
<nessita> dobey: right, but since I removed the signal, I don't have to change that, no?
<dobey> nessita: right, if you removed the new signal addition, then that line should no longer be in the diff
<nessita> dobey: ok, I now understand what you meant, thanks
<gatox> YES! HABEMUS INTERNET!
<alecu> gatox, WELCOMUS!
<gatox> alecu, thankus!
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> gatox: WHAT A JOY!
<gatox> nessita, you have no idea :')
<CardinalFang> I DON'T KNOW WHY WE'RE YELLING!
<dobey> diez minutos
<alecu> nessita, ugh, manually marshalling. my condolences.
<gatox> CardinalFang, jeje
<nessita> alecu: we needed a firewoman in the team (?)
 * alecu thinks of firewomans and of poles and of series of really bad jokes
<nessita> dobey: fixes pushed to revno 1149
<dobey> nessita: cheers
<nessita> oh meeting!
<dobey> ugh, 33ms ping
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, dobey, gatox, thisfred mumble?
<dobey> and slow upload
<ralsina> mandel too
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> ralsina: waiting for you
<thisfred> on my way
<thisfred> shit. laptop's upstairs, be there shortly
<mandel> ralsina, what?
<nessita> mandel: mumble!
<ralsina> mandel: team mumble
<mandel> yes, launching it
<ralsina> mandel: there was mail, and invitation, and it's in your calendar :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I know, bad phone call at the same time
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data/+merge/78387 I had a lint error when importing from platform, shall I just add an ignore comment?
<mandel> nessita, ^
<nessita> mandel: what lint error?
<mandel> nessita, let me un do the change and get that for you one sec
<nessita> mandel: sure
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<mandel> nessita, the following is when executing runtest in O for that branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703438/
<gatox> lunch...... brb
<mandel> nessita, once I have fixed the import, that is
<nessita> mandel: if you open a python terminal, can you do the import?
<mandel> nessita, yes, is just lint being an ass on O
<mandel> nessita, I worry that we will start getting false possitives..
<mandel> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/703442/
<mandel> including typo hehe
<nessita> mandel: hum, can you try with the ignore?
<nessita> mandel: bad news is that I think the pyflakes do not listen to the ignores :-/
<mandel> nessita, this is the installer, so we are ok with that, right?
<mandel> nessita, I'll add the ignores
<nessita> mandel: eh! wait
<nessita> mandel: this is installer?
<nessita> mandel: we certainly should not be using os_help platform stuff outside syncdaemon
<nessita> mandel: SyncDaemonTool, yes. os_helper, no.
<nessita> mandel: since this is windows code, you should always use unicode paths, and use the builting functions (eg shutil.move)
<mandel> nessita, and add the long path prefix too
<nessita> mandel: well, it depends, the old beta handled long paths? (I would guess no)(
<mandel> nessita, yes, it did
<nessita> mandel: but... question
<mandel> nessita, also, tools comes from platform, why can't we import the rest?
<nessita> mandel: we won't leaking os_helper outside syncdaemon, otherwise it gets difficult for us to fix/move stuff there
<nessita> mandel: and outside syncdaemon, the app knows in which paltform it is, so multiplatform FS handling is not needed
<nessita> mandel: question about log path prefixes:
<nessita> mandel: hum, no, nothing, just use the builting function passing unicode to them and we'll be fine
<mandel> nessita, the default funtions you mean, sure I can change that, the installer does not touch that many times the file system
<nessita> mandel: default functions?
<mandel> nessita, I'm lost here: 'builting function' I supose you mean the stdlib ones, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes, sorry for not being clear
<mandel> nessita, no worries, is irc, no one is ever clear :)
<mandel> nessita, on question, in ubuntuone-windows-installer, why do we have linux code?
<mandel> or at least a linux.py?
<nessita> mandel: because the wizard must work on both platform (is not working yet, but it will)
<nessita> mandel: the wizard code will be moved to controlpanel, eventually
<mandel> nessita, an the project will be renamed to unbutone-installer, right? 'cause is confusing :)
<nessita> mandel: nopes, the project will have only the windows specific bits, like the building script and the migration code
<mandel> nessita, ah.. ok
<mandel> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall-old-app/+merge/77225 is fixed as per review
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<mandel> nessita, removed the win32 calls used the get_property func and changed test to patch that function rather than the win32 ones
 * mandel moves to the other review
<mandel> nessita, I'm too close to my EOD to finish with the other reviews, will be done my tom your morning with all the fixes done
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> ok, everyone have a great rest of the day!
 * mandel EOD
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> nessita: +1 btw on update-sso
<nessita> dobey: great! question, did you happen to run the musicstore tests using that branch?
<dobey> nessita: no
<nessita> dobey: if you have some spare time, could you please do it? I'm using my laptop due a RIP monitor, so I don't have all the deps installed for libubuntuone :-/
<dobey> nessita: seems to work
<nessita> dobey: thanks! (and great news)
<nessita> I'll mark it as approved then
<nessita> I know is silly, but I'm happy that we no longer depend on the deprecated service
<nessita> lucnhtime!!!
<gatox> nessita, when you have a moment please tell me if this is the correct implementation that you mentioned: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> lisette, ping
<lisette> gatox: pong ( i am here 2 more minutes before freediving :) )
<gatox> lisette, okok, just a quick question
<lisette> gatox: shoot
<gatox> lisette, i was looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/855067 and i thought that ralsina was talking to you about this, and i wanted to know if you decided something
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855067 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "U1 icons looks ugly in: taskbar, start menu and desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress]
<gatox> lisette, or which is the status of this bug, to know if i should keep looking at this one, or you take another path
<gatox> lisette, if you are busy i can wait until tomorrow and keep working in something else in the meanwhile
 * lisette looking
<lisette> gatox: ralsina told me the problem only started when he packaged things up, before it looks fine
<lisette> gatox: so have a chat with him, and email me if you want anything; can look at this tomorrow EARLY if you want
<gatox> lisette, ahhhhh ok, i'll talk with him about that to see what can we do then
<lisette> gatox: good luck and let´s chat tomorrow! i am starting to hold my breath now......
<gatox> lisette, jeje byeeeeee
<dobey> where did ralsina go?
<gatox> dobey, don't know.....
<nessita> dobey: he mentioned a lunch appointment in the meeting, I think
<dobey> nessita: he said he had to go to lunch. but that was 2 hours ago :)
<nessita> dobey: yeah... long lunch :-)
<nessita> dobey: I can text him if you need/want
<gatox> nessita, all my branches are up to date now
<dobey> nah it's not terribly urgent.
<gatox> nessita, now that i have internet, i'll start flooding branches for review! :P
<gatox> nessita, i found a problem in the network detect installer branch....... i'm fixing that....... i'll let you know when it is done
<nessita> gatox: ack
<ralsina> Sorry ppl, I had a tiny car accident coming back from lunch
<gatox> ralsina, are you ok?
<ralsina> fine!
<dobey> hola ralsina :)
<ralsina> but my wife fell, so I had to take her to the hospital
<ralsina> just a bruise, hurts like hell, nothing broken
<dobey> suck :-/
<ralsina> yep
<gatox> ralsina, :S
<dobey> that's good at least
<ralsina> specially on pre-release-day
<alecu> gatox, nessita: if you are still around, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78505
<gatox> alecu, on it
<nessita> alecu: I am!
<dobey> have a good evening all, We are off. :)
<alecu> bye dobeys!
<alecu> gatox, nessita: this branch is the first of five branches, that get the timestamp used for oauth from the server. This one is in storage-protocol; I'm testing the remaining branches for sso-client, syncdaemon, control-panel and windows-installer.
<nessita> alecu: ack, send me emails with those, I'll complete the reviews tomorrow
<alecu> they are all dependent, so ideally we would like to land them in a short sequence.
<alecu> nessita, sure, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, gatox: so please remember not to set these branches as *globally approved"
<gatox> alecu, ok
<nessita> ok, I'm done for the day
<nessita> bye all!
<gatox> nessita, bye
<gatox> alecu, just a REALLY LITTLE detail
<gatox> alecu, """A mock webserver for testing""" should be """A mock webserver for testing.""" :P
<alecu> gatox, love those details :-)
<gatox> alecu, jeje
<alecu> gatox, they mean that the rest is fine :-)
<gatox> alecu, tests are ok, and the code seems fine at least for me
<alecu> gatox, fixed
<gatox> alecu, +1
<alecu> gatox, great, thanks!
<gatox> :D
<alecu> gatox, here's the second one, if you are still feeling brave :-)
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78507
<gatox> alecu, jeje ok, let me see
<gatox> alecu, i really need to do that plugin for ninja that listen to xchat and download the branches automatically
<gatox> alecu, i've been disconnected of everything with this connection problems... i couldn't finish the code completion for sugar also
<alecu> gatox, I'll do the xchat part, you can work on the ninja part
<alecu> gatox, oh, right. How was the moving?
<alecu> gatox, oh, and who did you move with?
<gatox> alecu, alone... everything is fine now.... the only thing missing is gas.... but i can keep having cold showers and eating tomates jejejej
<gatox> alecu, let me do the xchat part!! i want to play around with dbus :P
<alecu> gatox, yup, internet beats gas
<gatox> alecu, always
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> gatox, you should get nessita's usb slippers. Or get a usb stove!
<gatox> alecu, jejee true.....
<gatox> alecu, they should connect the gas yesterday/today..... tomorrow i going to call to complain
<gatox> i'm
<alecu> and an overclocker's water cooled rig, and use that for bathing!
<alecu> yup, damn services.
<alecu> That reminds me... I should call cablevisión tomorrow, to get rid of the modem in my old office.
<alecu> damn google. Today all of it (gmail, docs, search) has been working really awful for me.
<alecu> It's probably a problem in telecentro.
<gatox> alecu, weird...
<alecu> nobody mentioned something similar, so it's probably my ISP
<gatox> alecu, lol, the only thing that i found in this other branch is: """A mock webserver for testing""" should be: """A mock webserver for testing."""
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> everything else seems ok!
<alecu> damn copypaste!
<alecu> :-)
<gatox> jejje
<gatox> so, +1! (fix that or you will have to face nessita!) :P
 * gatox returns to work on his bloody branch! :P
<SushiDude> Non of my public pictures are showing up
<SushiDude> none*
<greg-g> hey all, is bug 847753 atomboy issue or U1? eitherway, it is a mess for oneiric
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 847753 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "cannot save synchronisation settings after connecting (affects: 27) (dups: 2) (heat: 92)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847753
<greg-g> ah, it is a duplicate of bug 845321
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845321 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to setup Ubuntu One sync with Tomboy (affects: 17) (dups: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845321
#ubuntuone 2011-10-07
<jo-erlend> I have a launchpad ID and an Ubuntu SSO account. I had a weird experience with that on stackexchange recently. It seems they're not connected? I'd really like for those two services to be coupled so that I don't have to remember whether I've logged in with my lp openid or with the u1 sso. How do I do this?
<rye> jo-erlend, at the moment launchpad id is the one used for logging in to foreign sites (i.e. not-ubuntu based)
<mandel> morning all!!!
<mandel> freaky friday! \o/
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone!
<gatox> ralsina_, i forgot to ask you yesterday
<gatox> ralsina_, what happend with the icons looking ugly?
<ralsina_> gatox: still ugly
<ralsina_> gatox: tried everything except creating all sizes using something else and then putting together the .ico with png2ico
<gatox> ralsina_, i tried that...... and still ugly
<ralsina_> then the only thing left is "do the whole thing with photoshop" or something like that
<ralsina_> or maybe the order is wrong and/or the order number in the setup.py
<gatox> ralsina_, i'll take a look later if gimp has somethign related to that
<ralsina_> gatox: I am now thinking we always put it smaller->larger maybe the other way around is better
<gatox> ralsina_, i follow what the png2ico page says
<ralsina_> gatox: then maybe we are not using the right number when setting the icon
<karni> Good morning!
<ralsina_> good morning karni!
<rye> ralsina_, http://ubuntuone.com/3b1INOLjUJR0mvkMsqDIQQ :(
<karni> Hello ralsina_ o/ Have a great Friday!
<rye> ralsina_, so currently this is not being handled - should I file-o-bug?
<ralsina_> rye: hmmmm where did the invalid token come from?
<rye> ralsina_, i invalidated it through web ui
<ralsina_> rye: oh! Then yes, please
<ralsina_> rye: file at will
<rye> ralsina_, current version in Ubuntu checks for 401 error, invalidates local token and then fires up the SSO gui to associate new account
<ralsina_> rye: yes, easy to do, ust never tried it
<rye> ralsina_, btw, when I downloaded the new binary and ran it while having the older version installed the control panel did not open too, what is the condition of its opening?
<mandel> ralsina_, can you run the tests in trunk for ubuntuone-client?
<mandel> ralsina_, you will see that you have the same erros as in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/is-path-dir-fix/+merge/78265
<ralsina_> mandel: linux or windows?
<mandel> ralsina_, on windows
<mandel> ralsina_, the quota exceeded tests are broken in trunk :(
<ralsina_> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina_, you can copy the run-tests.bat from the branch I propose to solve the loggin.conf issue :)
<ralsina_> then I'll +1 it, file a bug for those
<mandel> ralsina_, alreyad present :)
<mandel> ralsina_, let me find it for you
<mandel> ralsina_, bug 868276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868276 in ubuntuone-client "There are failing tests on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868276
<ralsina_> There, +1 from me, still need to fix nessita's
<mandel> ralsina_, yeah, working on those atm, there are very reasonable comments, a set is a better idea
<rye> ralsina_, uhm... how do I remove U1 token?
<ralsina_> rye: windows xp?
<rye> ralsina_, win7
<ralsina_> rye: control panel -> credentials
<rye> ralsina_, well, it does not work because it insists it wants to shut down due to unauthorized response from server
<mandel> rye, there is a vault there, at the bottom you will see the stored creds
<ralsina_> rye: sorry, I meant WINDOWS control panel :-)
<rye> ralsina_, oh
<rye> ralsina_, weird, after some time SSO gui did appear...
<rye> ralsina_, is this how SSO should look - http://ubuntuone.com/0fTojjO1VJ5eSi0avLIbTg ?
<ralsina_> rye: not real SSO. That is only supposed to be there if you start u1cp manually without credentials, or if you delete the token from u1cp
<rye> ralsina_, okay, so the token did remove itself somehow since i have empty vault
<ralsina_> rye: seems like it
<ralsina_> rye: but the error message is just wrong
<rye> ralsina_, now i can't log in with supposedly correct credentials, checking why
<rye> cool, something broken with authentication
<rye> same credentials work in the web ui but not in ubuntu one
<rye> ralsina, time difference in VM, again.
<ralsina> fun!
<ralsina> rye: if it helps, we have 5 branches on review for that :-/
<rye> ralsina, but the error message is definitely misleading, it took a while to understand
<ralsina> Yes, the message is way to strong
<gatox> ralsina, did you saw this: http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/03/humanity-toward-others-extended-to-windows-with-ubuntu-one-clo/ ?
<ralsina> gatox: yes, but I prefer ars technica's :)
<gatox> ralsina, yep, but i mean....... how ugly the ui looks like :S
<ralsina> rye: not to mention that it says "needs to close" and then *doesn't close*
<rye> gatox, same here in win7 in classic mode
<ralsina> gatox: let me see
<rye> gatox, if you are talking about the installer's left panel which has raised border
<ralsina> gatox: right the sidewidget looks weird
<gatox> ralsina, rye yes, now i remember qt having some problems with classic window or something like that
<ralsina> gatox: and he has the orange button in that page! That's not our build!
<gatox> ralsina, i'll set up a vm with windows classic this weekend... i think that in classic all the ui looks different... i remember that something like that happens in my previous job
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<mandel> ralsina, gatox back in the day I created this: https://www.ohloh.net/p/ubuntuone-windows-installer
<rye> ralsina, well when users loses the token and sd is in AUTH_FAILED state it starts being very wrong - can't restart. control panel says "Calling Stale Broker"
<ralsina> stale broker is a known bug
<mandel> ralsina, gatox I have just updates the pointer to the bzr repo, it givs funny info about committers, code etc.. just for fun :)
<gatox> mandel, yes, i use that in some projects :P
<rye> ralsina, uh-huh. How do i recover from that - killing ubuntuone-something.exe? or logout/login?
<ralsina> rye: kill everything ubuntu, then start it from the menu, not manually :-)
<ralsina> mandel: that's not updating for some reason
<mandel> ralsina, I just changed the bzr branch, it was pointing to the old one, should be update in a few minutes
<rye> ralsina, bug #659798
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 659798 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon should be recoverable from AUTH_FAILED w/o restart (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659798
<ralsina> rye: ack
<ralsina> ok, gotta be a dad for a bit while the new release finishes uploading
<ralsina> see you all in ... 45 minutes
<rye> mandel, weird, do you know that when folder is added to windows version, it is seen by SD as not subscribed?
<mandel> rye, no, I did not know that, really?!?
<mandel> rye, is that inside the u1 folder?
<rye> mandel, it just sits ticked, no, C:\\Users\\rtg\\Pictures\\ -
<rye> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/703884/
<mandel> rye, so, when you add a new folder to $HOME is seen as not subscribed, that is normal, right?
<mandel> rye, line number?
<rye> mandel, no, i added a folder, it created the UDF on the server, but no files appeared and the folder itself is checked in the control panel
<rye> mandel, 462
<mandel> rye, but in 466 we are adding a watch to that path, right?
<rye> mandel, yep
<mandel> rye, I don;t think I understand the problem then, can you elavorate a little?
<mandel> rye, I'm a little slow sometimes :)
<rye> mandel, on line 557 i unsubscribed the folder for real from the control panel and then resubscribed
<rye> mandel, problem: added UDF -> files not uploading
<mandel> rye, we should have had a local-rescan that would check if the files in the local hd have to be uploaded
<mandel> rye, I'm assumming that you added new files locally that are not in the server, right?
<rye> mandel, yes, also, new files added to that UDF directory do not upload, new files added to $HOME($USERPROFILE?)\\Ubuntu One directory do upload
<mandel> rye, hm.. that sounds very bad
<mandel> rye, can you paste/send the entire logs
<mandel> ?
<rye> mandel, upon syncdaemon restart it did notice the files
<rye> I will now test this on current oneiric
<rye> ah, my oneiric machine is locked up due to nfs, rebooting
<mandel> rye, looks like the local-rescan is not tirggered, so please test on O, we might have a big issue in the internal sd but hopefully is just windows
<mandel> this is scary: https://www.ohloh.net/p/ubuntuone-client/estimated_cost have we worked that much?
<gatox> mandel, https://www.ohloh.net/p/ninja-ide/estimated_cost :P
<gatox> mandel, i don't trust in ohloh estimations
<mandel> gatox, they look way off :P
<gatox> mandel, yep
<rye> mandel,
<rye> mandel, we have a problem
<rye> 2011-10-07 14:21:00,813 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - ['-'::'-'] ''/home/rtg/UDFTesting/gnome-settings-daemon-dev_3.2.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb'' | FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE on path '/home/rtg/UDFTesting/gnome-settings-daemon-dev_3.2.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb' discarded because of volume not subscribed
<mandel> rye, la puta!
<mandel> rye, ok I think we need to take this to #chicharra asap and move from there
<mandel> rye, I need to walk the dog, I'll  ping you when I'm back
<rye> mandel, i poked facundo in #u1-internal
<mandel> ralsina, cry ^
<nessita> good morning!
<facundobatista> nessita, hola
<gatox> nessita, hi
<facundobatista> verterok, nessita: do you remember we started to filter the events on non-subscribed volumes, to avoid the problem where the volumes were ub-subscribed at the middle of a LocalRescan?
<facundobatista> valorie, nessita, see rye's pastebin: we're filtering out the events on a freshly created UDF
<nessita> facundobatista: have a link?
<nessita> facundobatista: the filtering is "only" during local rescan, until next reboot, or always?
<facundobatista> nessita, until next SD restart
<rye> facundobatista, in Natty it works properly
<facundobatista> rye, with nightlies?
<nessita> facundobatista: is odd, did you reproduce it in maverick?
<facundobatista> nessita, what is odd?
<rye> facundobatista, standard natty, not nightlies, should I try in some nightlies?
<facundobatista> rye, no, don't worry
 * rye stops worrying
<nessita> facundobatista: is odd, that I did no noticed it, but maybe is because lately I've restarted syncdaemon a lot
<facundobatista> nessita, ok
<nessita> facundobatista: how can I help?
<rye> facundobatista, should I file a bug report or you have more precise description of what's happening?
<facundobatista> nessita, verterok: the "problem" is that we unsubscribe the UDF while doing LR
<nessita> rye: there is one, I think bug #869456
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #869456 not found.
<nessita> (is private since it has logs)
<nessita> facundobatista: the bug report bug #869456
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #869456 not found.
<nessita> or hum, that may be other issue
<rye> nessita, it does not look like the same issue
<facundobatista> nessita, I don't think is the same problem
<nessita> ok
<facundobatista> rye, please, open a bug
<rye> facundobatista, bug #869920
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869920
<rye> joshuahoover, ping ^
<rye> ralsina, ^
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> nessita, I'm of for lunch, but so that you know all the MP have been fixed, I will be back online from home (in 5 mins) if you need me :)
 * mandel works from an office now
<nessita> mandel: ack
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, i've got a couple of branches for review, i fixed all the problems between qt and deferred and added some tests... do you have a time to review that?? i'm finishing with another branch right now too
<nessita> gatox: give me the links to the ready-to-review branches, I may review the incoming one on Monda
<nessita> y
<gatox> nessita,  (it seems that launchpad hasn't finish scanning the projects): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/no-mocker-controller/+merge/78274
<gatox> nessita, installer network detect depends on sso network detect
<nessita> gatox: right
<nessita> gatox: I will definitely review the 2 from ussoc, will try to also do the installer one
<gatox> nessita, great, let me know if something is not clear
<nessita> I will, thanks!
<gatox> mandel, ping
<ralsina> good late morning everyone!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hi nessita, thanks for passing the message :-)
<nessita> aytime!
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a triviliasima review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/export-xdg-config-home/+merge/78587 ?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<mandel> me
<mandel> ralsina, we do have standups on fridays, right?
<ralsina> mandel: oh, yes!
<ralsina> everyone say me!
<gatox> me
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, nessita: say me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me (no notes)
<dobey> We
<ralsina> mandel go
<mandel> DONE: fixed all mp according to reviews, worked on freaky friday project. TODO: more freaky friday project. BLOCK: nope
<mandel> gatox, go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Some refactoring in Network Detect (SSO and Installer) branches to support defer. Some improves in No Mocker branch. Wizard is not closed on license agreement screen fixed.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing ui bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: more on bug #868661 (the bug is growing like a virus, but the result will be nice!), review, scary meeting
<nessita> TODO: freaky friday (magicicada)! finish some reviews and do some bug triage as well
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868661 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool is not multiplatform (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868661
<ralsina> DONE: release 2.0.1 (tiny bits left), administrivia, travel arrangements, team call, got wife hit by car, got living room flooded, power cut out, and it's only 10AM
<ralsina> TODO: close the damn unique app bug, start one more, finish release
<gatox> ralsina, wow! busy morning
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> gatox: well, the car thing was yesterday
<mandel> ralsina, wtf, your wife was ran over?
<ralsina> mandel: no, just pushed
<ralsina> mandel: trust me, don't hit a lawyer with your car. EVER.
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> λ DONE: call, tarmac config updates
<dobey> λ TODO: SRU work, e-mail
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<rhin0> this allows me ot mount a volume in the cloud?
<alecu> hello!
<rhin0> ie. mounted path poitn -- the filing system at the pathname / mount point is in the loud
<gatox> alecu, hi
<rhin0> thats all I want - simply
<rhin0> dump crap onto the web -- web fs volume - disk mount point
<mandel> rhin0, i think alecu is your man to talk to
<alecu> DONE: proposed three branches for review
<alecu> TODO: two more to go
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<rhin0> alecu ... I want a mounted filing system ... with pathname just the same as a normal directory -- but in the cloud alecu
<ralsina> rhin0: Ubuntu one is not that, sorry
<rhin0> because I#m messing about with usb keys and
<rhin0>  what would give me that -- anything?
<ralsina> rhin0: to work it always requires local storage. And no, I don't know any such thing.
<rye> rhin0, no, the ubuntuone application currenly does not support mounting. It can be done using the rest api and fuse, but it has not been done yet by anybody
<rhin0> ok
<joshuahoover> rye: bug #869920 ...is that likely the cause of bug #869456 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869920
<ubot4> joshuahoover: Error: Bug #869456 not found.
<rhin0> now I knwo what ubuntu 1 isn't
<mandel> ralsina, alecu had an ida for something like that, but not like a full file system
<rhin0> would be handy
<ralsina> mandel: using fuse? I expect it to be unbearably slow to do anything except to copy data out of it :-)
<joshuahoover> rye: that second bug is private: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/869456
<ubot4> joshuahoover: Error: Bug #869456 not found.
<alecu> mandel, it *was* my super secret project.
<rhin0> i mean -- I wouldn't have to leave a server on all the time
<rhin0> or sync stuff constanly
<mandel> alecu, ah, mierda it was secret... shit sorry :(
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> rhin0: OTOH, it would not work without internet, and you will download the same thing many many times. Tradeoffs
 * mandel es un bocazas
<alecu> ralsina, caching?
<rye> joshuahoover, no, it does not look related, however it is crucial for proper functionality of the control panel, I was unable to reproduce it though
<rhin0> at least the files are safe
<ralsina> alecu: then that will require local storage backend too. Makes it 10x harder to get right
<mandel> rye, can you updatep me regarding the udf issue?
<ralsina> alecu: consider that you are implementing a FS without any locking whatsoever, caching is going to be a pain
<rye> mandel, confirmed, broken
<nessita> alecu: all 3 branches approved from me, though I have a concern about doing time.time() > some_timestamp. You sure that will return the expected result in windows?
<alecu> rhin0, so, the current solution to your issue is to have a few UDFs (say, Music, Photos, etc) and to enable syncing them in each device you wish
<rye> mandel, broken in sd not only in windows
<mandel> rye, ouch, always ? did we break it (windows) or was it just an accident?
<alecu> rhin0, so for instance, you don't need to sync all your music collection to a small netbook.
<ralsina> nessita: time.time() works ok on windows, it's just too coarse
<nessita> ralsina: well, my point exactly... the code relies on time.time() being meaningful
<rye> mandel, since the recent fix of LocalRescan, i filed a bug, #869920
<rhin0> ok
<alecu> nessita, this is not as critical as the tritcask issue, so it should not be a problem.
<ralsina> nessita: it is meaningful, it's ust not as accurate as in linux. On tritcask the problem was clock() not time()
<alecu> nessita, it should only be a problem with virtualbox, but the previous solution would not work for this either.
<nessita> alecu: ack, the worst scenario is the user getting the auth error, no?
<alecu> nessita, right. But only when running on a broken virtualbox.
<mandel> rye, oh, well lets hope it easy to. fiix, chicharra is taking care of it, right?
<nessita> alecu: right. Well, all 3 +1'd by me
<alecu> nessita, (the previous solution was manually increasing the timestamp if the clock returned the same, so it worked fine for tritcask.)
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks!
 * mandel goes back to the office
 * ralsina goes push out some more water from the living room, now the release upload is finished
<nessita> ralsina: were you able to do the review?
<gatox> ralsina, mandel when you have a moment, really trivial review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license-again/+merge/78596
<gatox> alecu, when you have a moment, review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<alecu> gatox, sure!
<alecu> gatox, the second branch says: "Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.py"
<mandel> gatox, im confused, looks like the old tests were looking for the completely the oposite, why?
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/is-path-dir-fix/+merge/78265 is approved but please before seeking another review, fix the minor thing I requested
<mandel> nessita, sure
<gatox> alecu, fixing that
<gatox> mandel, it seems that was some changes or something... but now the dialog return something else, that's the problem
<mandel> gatox, ah... i'll continue the review from the office, i,ll be back in 5 min
<gatox> mandel, ok
<gatox> alecu, conflict resolved
<alecu> gatox, thanks!
<gatox> brb...... errands
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> gatox, instead of "Exception(NETWORK_FAIL)" we should use a new custom exception, that is shared between both modules. Say, "NetworkFailException".
<nessita> alecu: you have a branch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/855513? I was building one just now (saw the error in some logs from a user)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855513 in ubuntuone-client "unexpected keyword argument 'n_bytes_read' (affects: 2) (heat: 36)" [Medium,In progress]
<alecu> nessita, seems like I do!
<nessita> alecu: can we land it or is missing something?
<alecu> nessita, I remember seeing that bug, and working a bit on that, but I probably got hooked with some other stuff
<nessita> very likely
<alecu> nessita, I'm taking a look
<nessita> alecu: if it's a not trivial to propose, let's move it to MOnday, so you can hack today
<alecu> nessita, I'm running tests, because the branch seems ready.
<mandel> gatox, ping
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/n-bytes-read/+merge/78605
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on export-xdg-config-home
<gatox> mandel, pong
<gatox> alecu, ok....... changing that
<alecu> gatox, I wrote a few comments in the proposal
<alecu> gatox, and also on the other proposal too
<gatox> alecu, ok
 * gatox reading.....
<mandel> gatox, hello :)
<mandel> gatox, I added some comments in the MP about the dialog
<mandel> gatox, did you read them?
<gatox> mandel, on that (in a few minutes).......... the gas dude is here! my home is complete :P
<alecu> gatox, mandel: moar reviews!
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78514
<alecu> gatox, mandel, nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78613
<nessita> alecu: ack
<mandel> alecu, ok, but in exchange: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall-old-app/+merge/77225
<mandel> :P
<alecu> mandel, ack!
<gatox> alecu, on it
<gatox> mandel, reading.....
<nessita> alecu: bytes-read approved
<alecu> nessita, great!
<alecu> mandel, gatox: yet another: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/n-bytes-read/+merge/78605
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> mandel: I need your help, debuggin a pykeyring issue, when you have a moment
<alecu> nessita, mandel, gatox, ralsina: and the last one: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-windows-installer/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78616
<alecu> I promise, no more branches for today!!!!!
<gatox> alecu, wowwwwww..... you are on fire! :P
<nessita> alecu: you calling it a day? :-D
<alecu> gatox, it's like a week I didn't submit a branch. But today there are 6 of them :-)
<gatox> alecu, :P
<duanedesign> everytime I launch the windows client in Vista I get a blank window 'autoupdate-windows'
<ralsina> duanedesign: yes, it seems to be a vista peculiarity :-/
<duanedesign> aha, ok
<mandel> nessita, sure, lets take a look :)
<mandel> duanedesign, is elling you not to use vista :)
<nessita> mandel: from http://hg.io/kang/python-keyring-lib/src/31f21c5c87e0/keyring/backends/win32_crypto.c, I have a user where sso is failing with ""Can't encrypted password"
<nessita> mandel: that is raised in line 40
<mandel> nessita, ok, looking
<nessita> mandel: any ideas?
<duanedesign> mandel: ha, i do not need much persuading their :)
<mandel> nessita, can he reproduce this easily?
<nessita> mandel: I don't know, but do you understand the error?
<nessita> mandel: the bug report is  bug #863673
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #863673 not found.
<mandel> nessita, the error is due to the function returning False due to the lib failing
<nessita> mandel: yeah, but why is failing?
<mandel> nessita, ideally in that situation they (pykeyring developers) should use GetLastError from win32api to see the exact error
<mandel> and send a decent message
<mandel> nessita, let me look at the logs, maybe I can find the reason with what we have
<nessita> verterok: would you do this trivial review, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/dump-metadata-using-xdg-cache/+merge/78617
<verterok> nessita: done
<nessita> thanks!
<verterok> nessita: hmm, wait...
<nessita> verterok: /me waits
<verterok> nessita: why xdg is imported from ubuntu_sso?
<nessita> verterok: that's where it's
<verterok> really? :(
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> verterok: why :-(?
 * verterok thinks that's wrong
<verterok> nessita: I don't see the realtion between xdg and ubuntu_sso
<nessita> verterok: right, but we need it there and in projects that depend on sso, so is a dirty hack
<verterok> nessita: I think of sso when look at ubuntu_sso, not a place to find out which directory should be used :)
<nessita> verterok: we should setup a separated project where we have this utilities
<verterok> nessita: it's going to be fixed?
<nessita> verterok: it should be fixed, and we're aware of that. There is no concrete plan though :-/
<verterok> nessita: si, estoy molesto...sorry :)
<nessita> verterok: you're 100% right
<nessita> but... is what we have for now (HLQP)
<verterok> nessita: sure, np...just asking :)
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita, where in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/863673 logs did you see the pykeyring error?
<ubot4> mandel: Error: Bug #863673 not found.
<nessita> mandel: in the sso.log, besides he reported it in the description of the bug I think
<nessita> alecu: can I mark this and the protocol one as globally approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78507
<mandel> nessita, in there I see Windows syncdaemon error - Executing ACTION_FUNC 'server_moved' gave an exception: KeyError, maybe is a diff bug?
<nessita> mandel: yes, sorry, I got bugs mixed up
<nessita> mandel: bug #865534
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #865534 not found.
<mandel> nessita, no worries :)
<nessita> gatox: you letting me know when you solve issues added by aalecu here? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> quick lunch..... brb
<mandel> gatox, did you undertand my comments in the MP?
<gatox> mandel, yes... i'll use Qt constants
<mandel> gatox, superb :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/missing-include/+merge/78623 please? :)
<dobey> time for lunch, bbiab
<mandel> nessita, it loosk that the issue is just wen encrypting, but not the oposite action, weird.. we could make a small .exe that does the same operation as yeyring but that does return the GetLastError result, what do you think?
<nessita> mandel: I'm not sure why the encryption will fail...
<nessita> mandel: do you have any relationship with the developers of that code?
<mandel> nessita, yes, the maintainer is one of us (Canonical)
<nessita> mandel: can you please contact him and ask him if he knows how to debug this further?
<mandel> nessita, let me check their trunk to see if the fix do use GetLastError if they do, I'll port to the new lib and get will have a more decent result
<mandel> nessita, unfortunatly if you do not call GetLastError you loose the information for ever. I think the issue the user has is regarding his user rights in the machine, but is just a shoot in the dark
<nessita> mandel: right, so I was wondering if the developers will have in mind this scenario
<nessita> mandel: he may know what the error means
<mandel> nessita, will ask right now, maybe his is around
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<mandel> nessita, no luck, I'll go after him on Monday, will also try to push or code to use their trunk, even if I have to port the current branch to their trunk and then propose a merge
<mandel> I'll push so that it lands on Monday/Tuesday morning and we get better logs for errors on Windows
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: do I owe you any review?
<mandel> nessita, is freaky friday, so we can leave them til monday, they are not blocking :)
<nessita> mandel: ok, send me an email and I'll review them on Mon
<mandel> nessita, but what I really want for Monday is to restart the conversation regarding the UI and autoupdates, I think that is important and will like to get it done for Thrusday the latests
<ralsina> +1 on that mandel
<nessita> mandel: please ping me and we'll talk about it
<ralsina> I think the bitrock autoupdater is a huge solution to a very tiny problem.
<mandel> nessita, ralsina ok, then I'll ping you both of you land isette
<ralsina> mandel: I am not sure how much I can help on monday/tuesday and I have wednesday off and travel on thursday
<mandel> ralsina, I think we can get a smaller python code in, but lets get the check etc working and then re-implement in python if needed
<ralsina> so I trust you all explicitly :-)
<mandel> ralsina, may I have your credit card number?
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> mandel: of course. It's **** **** **** ***8
<mandel> ralsina, I will gor for, agree on UI, implement with bitrock, move to python
<ralsina> cool
<ralsina> I like stuart's suggestion + unintrusive popup
<mandel> ralsina, lets get everyone in on Monday and we sort it out :)
<mandel> ralsina, I'll speak with lisette in the morning so we have some proposals
<ralsina> awesome
<mandel> hurray => http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=70691
<mandel> nessita, ralsina EOD and EOW for me, I'll see you on monday for auto-update and will send emails with MP to review on Monday morning
<nessita> mandel: have a nice weekend!
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> all, have a great weekend with no accidents!!!
<ralsina> mandel: haha, have fun!
<mandel> adios!
<alecu> nessita, I've approved both the sso and storage-protocol branches and they are now merged.
<nessita> alecu: yey!
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps you can review one of the other branches:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78514
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78613
<ralsina> alecu: indeed I might!
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-windows-installer/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78616
<nessita> dobey: can you please teach me how to debug why protocol dailes are not being built on branch landing time? (or at least it appears be the case)
<gatox> alecu,  +1 on n-bytes-read
<alecu> gatox, vamos!!!!
<nessita> a dónde? hay fiesta?
<alecu> nessita, I'll buy a round of beer for the whole of Desktop+ (or gazpacho, or something) if I get the 6 branches landed today.
<ralsina> alecu: in that order?
 * ralsina wields his rubberstamp
<ralsina> alecu: a nitpick, but I don't think faithful means what you think it means in this context
<ralsina> I mean, it's in the dictionary, but it's unusual :-)
<gatox> alecu, can you give me the link of your branch for storage, i deleted locally and i needed to test your branch for the installer
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/protocol-dailies
<dobey> nessita: says it couldn't upload
<nessita> dobey: but that's before alecu's branch landed, I requested a merge manually thinking that the new branch was in, but it wasn't
<nessita> dobey:  so the version did not change so the upload failed
<nessita> dobey: but now alecu's branch did land, and the nightlies are not automatically built
<nessita> dobey: the branch landed ~ 20 mins ago
<dobey> nessita: then the tarmac log when that branch landed needs to be checked
<nessita> dobey: ok, will try to find it then
<nessita> dobey: is tarmac.errormessaging.com working for you? (is not for me)
<alecu> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78505
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on the first one, merged
<gatox> alecu, thanks
<dobey> nessita: yes
<dobey> nessita: and it looks like launchpad gave a 500 error
<alecu> ralsina, which definition of faithful were you looking at???
<ralsina> alecu: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/faithful
<nessita> ralsina: I've seen tons of reports (more than 5) where the window controlpanel is getting exceptions where the thing rerturned by SYncDaemonTool is None
<dobey> nessita: looks like lp oops aren't yet synced so can't see it
<ralsina> nessita: as in None has no attribute get_rootdir?
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> nessita: I traced a couple of those to users with non-ascii paths to the logfile
<dobey> nessita: probably will have to wait an hour, and We presume it is the same issue as with ubuntuone-client :(
<ralsina> nessita: whicih makes syncdaemon crash badly
<nessita> ralsina: any idea why syncdaemon is not responding/being created?
<nessita> ralsina: no, syncdaemon is not running in those cases, that's why the error happens
<nessita> ralsina: the use case is, from the controlpanel:
<alecu> ralsina, well, definitions 2, 3, 4, 5 seem to match this usage, so I'm surely not getting your point.
<ralsina> nessita: yes, syncdaemon doesn't start because it can't open the log
<nessita> tool = SyncDaemonTool()
<nessita> tool.get_root_dir()
<nessita> ralsina: any diea why?
<nessita> ralsina: how can you confirm the log can't be opened?
<ralsina> nessita: I kinda assumed since the log was never created
<ralsina> nessita: let me check why I thought that was the problem
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<nessita> ralsina: the controlpanel and ussoc are starting fine (otherwise the controlpanel will not query syncdaemon)... so seems unrelated to log issues
<nessita> ralsina: since all 3 logs in the same locction
<nessita> location*
<nessita> unless you were talking about another log issue?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<ralsina> maybe it was not logs but rootdir that was in a non-ascii path?
<ralsina> nessita: it was a few days ago, it's still fuzzy :-)
<nessita> ralsina: hum, you mean that this is the symptom of the username not being ascii?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> nessita: check logs in bug 868714
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #868714 not found.
<nessita> ralsina: I see a similar bug report here bug #855128, last comment is from you saying you will check the logs
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #855128 not found.
<nessita> ralsina: did you get any conclusion?
<ralsina> there is a mixup of paths
<ralsina> some paths have "Configuración" and some have Configuraci\xc3\xb3n
<nessita> ralsina: that usually means that some prints are done with %r and some other with %s
<ralsina> nessita: true
<ralsina> other than that, firewall exception could be it, no IPC connection, but on localhost that should not be a problem
<ralsina> nessita: syncdaemon is starting for the user but still syncdaemontool is returning None. Weird.
<nessita> ralsina: syncdaemontool is using PB IPC to connect to the syncdaemon
<nessita> ralsina: syncdaemontool runs within the controlpanel process, while syncdaemon runs in its own process. Somehow, the lower IPC layer  can't make the "connection"
<ralsina> nessita: but that layer goes only through localhost, so no firewall should stop it
<ralsina> that's why I don't know what's failing
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> We wonder what languages are best for writing KDE file manager extensions
<gatox> alecu_lunch, nessita both branches are fixed
<gatox> (network detection)
<ralsina> dobey: for right-click things? I think those are mostly just data
<dobey> ralsina: to get the same level of integration we have with nautilus
<ralsina> dobey: C++ then
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> although, We wonder how much of that apachelogger has already done, if any
<ralsina> dobey: a simple "add an option that does things" is a .desktop file
<ralsina> dobey: but having something that actually reacts to current metadata, etc is much harder
<nessita> ok, lunchtime
<dobey> nessita: it looks like launchpad timed out requesting the protocol builds, and launchpad raised an attributeerror
<ralsina> dobey: one (maybe) interesting idea is to actually integrate the u1 metadata into nepomuk, then it will appear everywhere magically: http://blogs.kde.org/node/3843
<ralsina> nessita: the release with the non-ascii usernames fix is up already
<ralsina> So you could ask these users to just try the new one
<dobey> ralsina: interesting would be if We could write it in Vala
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> dobey: ahem, it would indeed be
<dobey> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/870125
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870125 in launchpad "AttributeError: 'LaunchpadTimeoutError' object has no attribute '__traceback__' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> dobey: ah... thanks for digging into this. I will request the build manually.
<dobey> nessita: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/870130 for u1-client not building
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870130 in launchpad "OOPS when requesting recipe build (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> ralsina, nessita: can either of you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/missing-include/+merge/78623 please? it's very simple :)
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: makes sense, +1
<nessita> alecu_lunch: when you come back, we're having an issue with nightlies build. Not sure if it's related to your changes, but trace is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82235511/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.ubuntuone-storage-protocol_2.1.0%2Br141-13%7Enatty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> nessita: hrmm
<dobey> nessita: someone added a dependency
<nessita> dobey: right, I think last alecu_lunch's branch
<dobey> yes
<dobey> nessita: btw, why did you make the trunk versions be 2.1.0 for the projects you made stable branches for, instead of just 2.1?
<nessita> dobey: ignorance maybe? what's wrong with 2.1.0?
<dobey> nessita: usually the first tarball release is .0, and for unreleased trunk after stable branch, it's nice to just bump the major/minor as necessary and leave the micro version off.
<nessita> dobey: thanks for the info, I did not know that, I will do it that way from now on
<dobey> nessita: 2.1.0 > 2.1, so we can't change it now, but it seems nicer to me to do that
<alecu> hello
<alecu> nessita, dobey: what is the dependency that I added?
<nessita> alecu: twisted-web, is resolved now :-)
<alecu> nessita, oh, right.
<dobey> "Item Location: Secure, United States"
<dobey> wtf.
<ralsina> alecu: +1d two of the branches, working on the 3rd one. Don't say I am not trying to earn that gazpacho.
<dobey> WHOOT
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: it seems the gnome-keyring bug has popped up again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/745540
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 49) (dups: 2) (heat: 241)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ralsina> alecu: grmbl
<ralsina> alecu: that was fixed, I though
<alecu> "in Oneiric with Ubuntu One and Software Center" says the bug report :-/
<ralsina> oh, crapola
<ralsina> accidental revert?
<alecu> ralsina, yup, there were a lot of "thank you" in the bug report, but it has reared again.
<alecu> ralsina, no idea what happened. I'm not even running Oneiric as of yet
<ralsina> alecu: me neither
<ralsina> mandel is on Oneiric, can you assign to him for testing?
<ralsina> alecu:
<alecu> sure
<alecu> ralsina, is the current tarmac still running on dobey's server? Who should we ask about it not merging stuff?
<dobey> no
<ralsina> alecu: no, it's in canonistack, dobey or sidnei
<alecu> cool
<alecu> dobey/sidnei: I have a ubuntuone-client branch that depends on a storage-protocol branch and on a sso-client branch that have landed a few hours ago. Tarmac is refusing to land this -client branch, because it expects the other branches.
<alecu> is there a way to tell tarmac to update the dependencies?
<dobey> be patient
<alecu> dobey, how much patience?
<dobey> more than We have right now
<akgraner> Hey all you wonderful Ubuntu One folks - can someone give a How to Be and Ubuntu One Guru session for Open Week?  Teaching users the ends and outs of Ubuntu One?
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<akgraner> Please :-)
<alecu> dobey, is this because of the twisted-webclient dependency?
<dobey> alecu: no
<dobey> alecu: sorry, ISP is being a pain in Our Royal behind at the moment
<alecu> dobey, ok, no prob.
<gatox> ralsina, grrrrrr the bug of When running the wizard from the bundle, there is no default button in the first screen IS REALLY WEIRD :S
<ralsina> gatox: I know
<ralsina> gatox: it changes behaviour after going through py2exe
<gatox> ralsina, no..... executing the code with --installer also happens...... i'm trying to fix that using that
<ralsina> really? That didn't happen before
<gatox> ralsina, sorry....... without --installer......
<gatox> ralsina, i'm not looking at license page
<gatox> ralsina, i'm looking at choose sign in
<ralsina> I mean, the bug happens with py2exe running witout --installer. In fact, it is from before there was a --installer option :-)
<gatox> that has the same problem when license page doesn't appear first
<ralsina> gatox: yes, I know the page with the three buttons
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<ralsina> last time I tried, when running from sources, it was range, but from bundle it was grey
<ralsina> s/range/orange
<gatox> ralsina, from sources without license page first...... is gray...... i'm looking at that.... it's really weird
<ralsina> gatox: I would expect the one with "Skip tour" set as default is more important that that one though
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... change to that one then...... maybe the solution is the same :P (when i found it)
<ralsina> gatox: it may be something with the QSS selector? That if the first page is instantiated it "hides" the button in the second one
<ralsina> ?
<ralsina> oh, no, it's the other way around. Weirder :-/
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm i don't know.... i think that may be something in the execution flow that ends assigning the default button to something else
<gatox> ralsina, but i can't find where yet
<ralsina> gatox: could be
<ralsina> gatox: complete overkill: run with -m trace --trace and grep for it
<dobey> oi
<dobey> that was pain
<gatox> ralsina, i think that i know how to fix all the problems with default button..... i will propose a branch for both issues
<dobey> ok, where were We
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> at least We will have a new phone next week
<ralsina> gatox: if you know, cool :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yep..... i'm on it
<dobey> alecu: your branch should land the next go-round now
<alecu> dobey, great, thanks!
<alecu> gatox, http://labix.org/xchat-python
 * gatox looking...
<gatox> alecu, yep, i saw that page, but i wanted something running outside of xchat..... that's way i was looking into dbus... i'll have to analyze if dbus path it's possible or go with this one instead :P
<alecu> gatox, I thought about a small plugin that sits inside xchat, and that communicates thru dbus with ninja to tell it about the branches it finds
<gatox> alecu, awesome!!! i didn't thought about that!
<alecu> gatox, do you currently use any dbus inside ninja?
<gatox> alecu, nop.... i was going to make a plugin for that, to avoid any dependency with dbus (for windows)
<alecu> gatox, kde uses dbus when running under windows. I think we should still take a look at that.
<alecu> gatox, I even found a "dbus-daemon.exe", but I never tried it too much.
<alecu> it seems that mumble uses it when running under windows.
<alecu> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/FAQ/English#How_do_I_disable_the_launching_of_dbus-daemon.exe.3F
<gatox> alecu, interesting... i was looking at Qt doc for QDbus, but they said that only for unix platforms
<alecu> gatox, oh, right. I know remember why
<alecu> the dbus bindings for python do not work fine on windows.
<alecu> that's why.
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhhh
<gatox> alecu, but.... is also says that for Qt (C++)
<gatox> it*
<alecu> gatox, well, mumble is somehow using it
<ralsina> alecu: they are using windbus or something like that and a custom Qt build
<ralsina> alecu: (just guessing)
<alecu> ralsina, I love creative guessing! :-)
<gatox> maybe the problem is that is not a complete support or something like that
<ralsina> alecu: here's how: http://lists.trolltech.com/qt-interest/2008-09/thread00290-0.html
<alecu> ok, we are three reviews away from beer for the whole team:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78613
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-windows-installer/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78616
<gatox> yep.... it seems that is not straight forward on windows
<alecu> the first branch needs one more review, the second two reviews.
<ralsina> alecu: and it does involve building Qt with custom flags. Which would mean building PyQt with some other random combination of custom flags. I am guessing it is marginally less effort than using our homegrown IPC though :-)
<gatox> alecu, i'm finishing with a small branch and will trade a review with you if you want :P
<alecu> gatox, sure!
<alecu> gatox, I'm re-reviewing your network-detect branch, and it's saying "1 conflicts encountered"(sic) again
<gatox> alecu, againnnnnnnnnnn........ crap
<gatox> alecu, ok........ i'll fix that after this branch.... almost done
<alecu> no prob.
<gatox> alecu, ralsina review  please (really short): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/default-wrong-buttons/+merge/78663
<ralsina> gatox: looking!
<gatox> alecu, now i'll fix the conflict and review yours
<ralsina> gatox: brute force. I like it!
<gatox> ralsina, are you talking about the show event?
<ralsina> gatox: about how we don't care *why* it acts weird and just tell it "YOU ARE DEFAULT, BUTTON"  :-)
<ralsina> gatox: works with kids, hould work with buttons :-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje...... should i keep looking why the flow is crazy?
<ralsina> gatox: absolutely not
<gatox> ralsina, i fixed that way because i remember that we used to have the same problem in that page a while ago..... and that was the way to fix it
<nessita> alecu: what a nasty duplication we have in the controlpanel re: urls signing
<gatox> in another page sorry
<gatox> alecu, jeje i was going to say: "who is causing conflicts with my branches??!!" (and it was me :P jejeje)
<gatox> alecu, conflict resolved...... looking at your branches now
<dobey> oh man, I should hack on beef again
<alecu> nessita, the duplication we have is a bit on the gui side, and a bit on the backend side.
<nessita> alecu: right. Anyways, branch looks good, approving!
<gatox> :D I almost finished with medium bugs...... but i'm pretty sure that ralsina has more bugs hidden
<ralsina> gatox: about the windows classic making installer look awful... could we improve it by manually setting plastique for the app?
<ralsina> gatox: no, I don't
<alecu> nessita, we may be able to fix this if we make a bug to go thru all the other places in our codebase where oauth signing happens
<alecu> nessita, but probably we should first focus on using a single http library everywhere
<ralsina> gatox: I do intend to do a loooooong UI review of installer and u1cp on wednesday though, so a bunch should pop up then
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm i'm not sure about that... the problem (if i remember correctly) was how windows renders some things in classic..... i should try with a vm with win classic
<alecu> nessita, and for that we need to make sso fully async (ie: dropping threads), and do the same for the webservice calls in syncdaemon.
<ralsina> gatox: the window contents are not native widgets, should not be platform dependent beyond default styling
<alecu> gatox, it's not so fun when there's nobody else to blame :-)
<gatox> alecu, :P
<alecu> gatox, re-reviewing your branch then
<gatox> ralsina, yes, but in some windows, the behaviour is different to paint rounded corners, and so... i'm not sure...... just guessing... i think i'll need to try that in real life to see what happend
<ralsina> gatox: yes, but the sidewidget looks bezeled, that's craptastic :-)
<gatox> ralsina, (i'm sure about the different behaviour..... not sure about this case)
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on default buttons
<gatox> ralsina, in this case maybe we can set some other properties to fix that, maybe in some windows that missing properties doesn't give us any conflict and but appear in this case..... as happens sometimes using the same qss on linux/windows....... sometimes borders looks different
<gatox> ralsina, great
<ralsina> gatox: notice that I could not run pylint on it though
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: perhaps you need some kind of "reset.css"
<alecu> though probably we would need to build something like that for qss
<ralsina> alecu: you really don't want that, because you want to start from system fonts and styling (usually)
<ralsina> alecu: and color schemes
<alecu> ralsina, are we talking about our orange control panel that uses the ubuntu font?
<ralsina> alecu: thus the (usually)
<ralsina> alecu: and it's not so orange anymore!
<ralsina> but at least scrollbars look like system scrollbars
<alecu> ralsina, right: so, usually I would not use qss at all, so the user selected font, font sizes and theme is used.
<ralsina> alecu: right
<ralsina> alecu: thing is, on windows classic, frames are 3d
<alecu> but this is completely the opposite, so perhaps it makes sense to "reset" all the default styles
<ralsina> alecu: so that is really just "the windows classic widgets are eye-hurting me" :-)
<ralsina> we can't set all styles ayway (which is what a reset.qss would do)
<dobey> whee
<alecu> gatox, "should try with a vm with win classic" -> you may try on your default vm, but creating a new user and setting the theme to classic there.
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/missing-include-2-0/+merge/78665 ; same change as earlier, but for stable-2-0, if you don't mind. :)
<gatox> alecu, true....
<ralsina> dobey: +1 rubberstamp
<ralsina> and EOW for me
<dobey> ralsina: can you quickly tell launchpad that? :)
<ralsina> dobey: done before you said that
<dobey> ralsina: thanks, and have a good weekend, with no rain i hope :)
<ralsina> see you all (sporadically) from London on monday
<dobey> We hope
<dobey> oh, London
<dobey> there will be rain :P
<alecu> ralsina, have a nice trip!
<dobey> yeah, don't get fondled by security too much
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<ralsina> dobey: haha
<ralsina> yes, I expect minimal fondling. Advantage of arriving at 6AM on a sunday :-)
<dobey> ohloh needs some commit reconciliation magic
<gatox> EOD for me!! see you!
<alecu> gatox, don't forget to approve!
<gatox> alecu, nessita have a nice weekend!
<gatox> alecu, already do that!
<alecu> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-windows-installer/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78616
<alecu> I don't see it!
<gatox> alecu, ahhh forgot the approve...... just send the +1
<alecu> ahh, cool
<gatox> alecu, now is ready
<gatox> :D
<alecu> greeeeat!
<alecu> gatox, thanks
<alecu> have a nice weekend
<gatox> alecu, you too! bye
<alecu> nessita, just one small review from you and I'll have to buy drinks for all of desktop+ in the bsas sprint
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-windows-installer/timestamp-autofix/+merge/78616
<dobey> cheers all, We are off as well. have a good extended weekend!
<shane2peru> is there a guide to getting u1 running in kde? (Kubuntu)
<shane2peru> !kde
<ubot4> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<nessita> alecu: looking!
<shane2peru> I find this a slap in the face of KDE users:  http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1241  since it doesn't seem to work on kde.
<alecu> shane2peru, the windows version was done with qt, so making it work on kde is easier now.
<alecu> shane2peru, we will probably be porting it back to linux during this cycle.
<shane2peru> that is good to know, but it is quite frustrating at the same time that Windows the arch enemy of Linux see problem #1 was prioritized before Kubuntu, Ubuntu's brother.
<alecu> shane2peru, in my eyes the arch enemy of Ubuntu right now is either android or apple.
<shane2peru> oh, that is bug #1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 29 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 966) (dups: 2) (heat: 4568)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<alecu> shane2peru, we should probably request for that bug to be updated :-)
<shane2peru> none the less, I was quite shocked to see that, and at within the same hour find out I can't use U1.
<alecu> shane2peru, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT5fUcMUfYg
<alecu> shane2peru, anyway, we try to do our best, and a lot of ubuntuone users were clamoring to use it on their work environments, where they are forced to use windows, so that's why we choose to go that route.
<shane2peru> understood, but it should be understood that it is quite a knife in the back of kde users too, that is all I'm saying.
<shane2peru> I dug up a 2010 guide that is no longer working to install u1 on kde, so I'm assuming there is no way of using u1 on kde?
<shane2peru> that is my real issue?
<shane2peru> or question, rather.
<alecu> shane2peru, during the ubuntu P cycle we will be porting the windows UI back to linux, so it will surely be easier to use with kde. A few of our newest developers are die hard kde users and developers, so it will very likely work better.
<shane2peru> but currently it doesn't exist? or does it?
<shane2peru> for kde specifically.
<alecu> shane2peru, please, don't consider it a "knife in the back". We are a small team, and we don't like working on windows too much either :-)
<shane2peru> let's just leave that topic, my question is, Is there any way to currently run U1 on KDE (Kubuntu)?
<shane2peru> I wasn't able to find a way, but perhaps I overlooked something.
<alecu> shane2peru, I'm not aware of an up to date guide. Have you tried installing the ubuntuone-client-gnome package?
<alecu> shane2peru, it will probably pull in a lot of gnome dependencies
<shane2peru> I think I did that before, and it didn't work, wouldn't run, and no icon
<shane2peru> that is my last memory of it.
<alecu> shane2peru, when was that? after Natty was released?
<shane2peru> probably
<shane2peru> it hasn't been lately
<alecu> shane2peru, well, I don't have a kde desktop around so I would not be of much use anyway. If you try it, you may help getting it to run in this channel.
<alecu> shane2peru, but you'll probably won't find much people here during weekends.
<shane2peru> hmm, I already have ubuntuone-client installed, when I run ubuntuone-launch I get nothing visible in the cli, and nothing visible anywhere.
<shane2peru> apparently I never removed it from before.
<shane2peru> oh well, thanks anyway
<alecu> shane2peru, try "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk"
<alecu> shane2peru, and make sure you have "ubuntuone-client-gnome" installed before that.
<alecu> shane2peru, that's the package that installs the user interface and the icon.
<alecu> shane2peru, my only guess at an incompatibility is that ubuntuone tries to use the password storage, and it defaults to gnome-keyring.
<alecu> I know that kde has a similar app named kwallet, but last time I saw it did not fully implement the freedesktop.org "secret service api"
<alecu> so I guess there would be some incompatibilities there.
<alecu> shane2peru, but anyway, if you try to use it and reach problems, try asking in this channel, and I'll PM you my email just in case.
<shane2peru> ok, installed all that, and ran the u1-client-gnome, and it shows up
<alecu> we would love for someone to start using this in kde and tell us about any problems they found.
<alecu> oh, cool.
<shane2peru> working on remembering my password for my account
<alecu> ok, this is the end of my work week.
 * alecu EOWs!
<alecu> bye all!
<shane2peru> bye alecu, thanks for the info
<alecu> bye shane2peru, good luck with that
<nessita> I'm gone!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-08
<tarvid> sitting on a sync for hours. upload seems to restart
<tarvid> even when the bytes written equals the deflated size it sits there and eventually starts over again
<tarvid> now bytes written is back to zero
<tarvid> is this caused by multiple clients
<tarvid> is this caused by multiple clients
<pr0ph3t> morning all
<pr0ph3t> I'm having some problems uploading my music on ubuntu one from oneric, can anybody help me out please? I have 2.9 Gb of music to upload but it always stops syncing before really completing the upload, it says file sync is up to date but it's not.
<pr0ph3t> I'm having some problems uploading my music on ubuntu one from oneric, can anybody help me out please? I have 2.9 Gb of music to upload but it always stops syncing before really completing the upload, it says file sync is up to date but it's not.
<allu2> Hello, my ubuntuone on 11.10 today upgraded is trying to upload same files over and over again, the files are suze of few kb and i even removed one of the but it still announces every once in a while that its being uploaded while one other file is being downloaded, in reality i think its not doing eather
<allu2> size*
<allu2> them*
<allu2> how i could fix this and is it a known bug?
<duanedesign> hello allu2
<duanedesign> allu2: i am going to work on setting up a VM with 11.10 to test
<allu2> duanedesign: ah thank you :)
<duanedesign> allu2: does this file have anything in it ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log  You may need to View-->Show Hidden Files to see the .cache folder in your $HOME folder
<allu2> duanedesign: empty
<allu2> just spotted other problem
<allu2> since i've installed and removed ubuntu countless times etc now it shows around 6 identical hostnames for this computer..
<duanedesign> allu2: other then being annoying that should not hurt anything
<duanedesign> allu2: Could you email me your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log . I can PM you my email.
<mateobur> Hello
<mateobur> I'm trying to configure one in windows 7
<mateobur> if a directory is synced locally, it means it won't be copied to the cloud?
<mateobur> hello??
<pedronis> it means it will be in the cloud and on that machine as well (that's the sense of locally used there)
<mateobur> ah ok thanks
<mateobur> anyway
<mateobur> it says, "file sync is up to date" and I can't see anything if I access through the web
<mateobur> maybe it's too soon, but then it should say 'Syncing' I suppose
<mateobur> mmmm, still nothing
<mateobur> mmm
<mateobur> it doesn't add new directories
#ubuntuone 2011-10-09
<yann2> hi - I'm trying out ubuntu one, and trying to u pload an empty file called "test" using the web inteface (with firefox) - it just doesnt work, the upload bar never disappears. Any idea?
<yann2> ok I clicked on "Notes" and now I see that "Something has gone wrong Sorry about that. This problem has been reported to Ubuntu One engineers" ...
<yann2> same on contacts... Ok i think I'm done testnig :(
#ubuntuone 2012-10-01
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, all! :-D
 * mandel reboots due to updates
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, fine.. although I'm getting tired of the unity trunk breaking and having to fix it every morning :-/
<gatox> mandel, :S
<mandel> gatox, how are you doing?
<gatox> mandel, fine..... setting my mac up to date to start fixing stuff there
<mandel> gatox, ouch
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi mister
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<ralsina> good morning!
<alecu> hi there, boss!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hello gatox, alecu
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> not related, but time for lunch :)
<nessita> gatox: would you know why when clicking on the U1 icon in the messaging menu the controlpanel is not opened?
<gatox> nessita, checking.....
<nessita> gatox: this is precise up to date with nightlies
<nessita> gatox: my wild and uneducated guess is that the U1 icon still points to the inexistent u1-installer
<gatox> nessita, let me upgrade and check
<gatox> nessita, no.... no working here neither.... could you please file a bug for that?
<gatox> nessita, if alecu agrees, you can assign that to me
<nessita> ack
<gatox> nessita, thx!
<nessita> alecu, gatox: bug #1059571
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1059571 in Ubuntu One Client "When clicking on the U1 icon in the messaging menu, nothing happens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059571
<dobey> eh?
<gatox> nessita, thx
<gatox> alecu, do you want me to take that bug?
<alecu> gatox: sure, go ahead. But I think the darwin release takes priority.
<dobey> ah
<gatox> alecu, yes
<dobey> gatox: i'll fix it
<gatox> dobey, ok
<gatox> nessita, dobey is going to fix that
<nessita> gatox, dobey: thanks!
<dobey> nessita, gatox, alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-msg-menu/+merge/127280
<gatox> dobey, on it
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<gatox> is someone currently working on mac?? i'm trying to reset the buildout, because i expect that several things change..... but i can get it to work
<alecu> gatox: how are you doing it?
<gatox> alecu, following the document
<alecu> gatox: have you updated the brew too?
<gatox> alecu, no.... i started from the buildout section
<alecu> dobey: +1
<gatox> but now..... pyqt is not being recognize....... so i think i will need to install everything again
<alecu> gatox: perhaps you may want to try that too. I don't recall if it's in the document.
<gatox> maybe with some of the updates i lost things
<alecu> gatox: SO updates?
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 when ever you want
<gatox> alecu, yes
<alecu> i mean... OS updates :-)
<alecu> gatox: oh, ok.
<alecu> gatox: anywaym, try updating the qt brew first, to see if that fixes it.
<gatox> yes
<alecu> gatox: qt, or pyqt, or everything
<alecu> gatox: https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/wiki/FAQ
<alecu> Do you guys know how newspapers always get names wrong?
<alecu> I was surprised this morning to see that the py3.3 news got Mr. Curtain's last name wrong, too! http://docs.python.org/py3k/whatsnew/3.3.html#pep-397-python-launcher-for-windows
<ralsina> mandel: sorry, was on a call, let's try mumble
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me launch os x
<ralsina> alecu: is Brian Curtain the french cousin?
<briancurtin> ha, i'll have to correct that
<mmcc> hi folks. gatox, can you tell me what exact error you're getting? you shouldn't have to re-install brew stuff, only the buildout changed
<mmcc> Brian Curtain sounds like someone used voice transcription software to write release notes… not a bad idea, really. I wonder how well it'd work for IRC
<gatox> mmcc, i've created a new branch for the buildout..... follow all the steps in the document..... but when trying to run the tests or execute something i keep getting some dependencies issues...... let me finish with the upgrade of the things.....and i will try again and copy the output
<mmcc> gatox, ok. don't forget to 'source env-mac' , and it's important to do it while you're in the directory scripts/devsetup/
<mmcc> e.g., if you're just in the top level of the buildout and you do 'source scripts/devsetup/env-mac', it won't work
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<gatox> maybe was that
<mandel> agh! I need to restart for the updates to take effect..
<gatox> mmcc, i'm having a problem with the qtreactor when trying to run the tests as the document says..... let me paste the output
<mmcc> ok, so it looks like bug 1056332 is still an issue, despite having plugged the memory leaks.  ralsina or gatox, I could use help on bug 1049973 -- I'm writing an email with what I know about that now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056332 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "daemon accumulates high memory usage over time" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056332
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1049973 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "darwin: control panel does not handle system quit event" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049973
<mmcc> ok gatox, I'll brb and then take a look
<gatox> mmcc, ack, thx
<gatox_mac> mmcc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254010/
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> mmcc: ?
<ralsina> alecu: ?
<ralsina> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: Splitted preview branch to have two other branches it depends one, one for the text entry an otherone for the action link. Discovered unity trunk does not longer build in my syste :-/
<mandel> TODO: Get unity back to compile in my system. Add some ui tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: trunk failing...
<mandel> gatox, please
<alecu> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed and landed the u1-cp branches. Start setting up the environment to work on mac.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the mac env setup and get it working.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> With the mac env setup (working on that).
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: outside of my half-day and the team call, i just poked around debugging the U1CP issue with pkg_resources on windows
<briancurtin> TODO: get windows IRL working
<briancurtin> NOTE: i'm going to the john hunter memorial service in a few minutes. not sure how long it'll take but im trying to work it as a long lunch, and i'll stick around later today
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: team meeting, reviews, bug triage, bug fixes
<dobey> TODO: 4.0.0 releases
<dobey> BLCK: None
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: calls, calls, reviews, then some calls, then some reviews. TODO: get into mac gear. Also call and reviews. BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<gatox> ralsina, i see a pattern in your tasks :P
<ralsina> gatox: oh yes
<ralsina> gatox: never get into management kid, your ears will fall off.
<gatox> jejejje
<alecu> DONE: json fixes for dash payments
<alecu> TODO: get protobuf 3 changes merged upstream, get lens work merged
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<mmcc> DONE: poking at quit bug, fsevents daemon mem usage. some reviews
<mmcc> TODO: same
<mmcc> BLOCK: quit bug: need expert qt help
<alecu> mmcc: what's the problem with the quit bug?
<mmcc> alecu. I think it's actually a couple of bugs, but one is that the system quit event doesn't seem to be sent to the places we expect.
<mmcc> we register a qaction for cmd-q, but that doesn't fire, and our QApplication subclass doesn't seem to get the aboutToQuit signal
<mmcc> so the overall issue is that we're not doing the right cleanup when the user quits. and I'm hoping that it's related to the bug where sometimes it hangs during quit and doens't actually go away
<mmcc> gatox, qt4reactor should be in the eggs/ directory in your buildout. can you paste what's in scripts/devsetup/eggs ?
<gatox> mmcc, yes...... let me do that
<gatox_mac> mmcc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254045/
<gatox> mmcc, is not there..... can i just install it in the system..... or it should be included in the buildout for the other things to work?
<mmcc> gatox: weird. I wouldn't install it in the system. let's just get your buildout working. try this: go to scripts/devsetup and run 'bin/buildout install development'
<mmcc> btw gatox, can you also show what's in scripts/devsetup/parts ? if it had a problem with downloading the sourcedeps (devtools, storageprotocol, and dirspec), then it might have skipped the 'development' part, which comes after sourcedeps
<mmcc> and qt4reactor is in development but isn't a dependency for anything else, so that'd explain this
<gatox_mac> mmcc, i just executed sudo ./bin/buildout install development…. everything was ok with that…. in the parts i have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254057/
<mmcc> gatox_mac: you don't need sudo.
<gatox_mac> mmcc, in my case yes…. or it says permission denied
<mmcc> gatox_mac: you really shouldn't need it. where are you installing this?
<gatox_mac> mmcc, /Users/gatox/canonical/build-env…. that's ubuntuone-windows-installer
<mmcc> gatox_mac: did you do the initial bootstrap.py --distribute with sudo too?
<mmcc> everything under the buildout directory should be owned by your user, but if you start out with sudo, the stuff it writes will probably have the wrong permissions
<gatox> mmcc, nop.... the distribute was without sudo
<mmcc> gatox, well, if you've got some permissions set wrong, the easiest thing to do is just blow it up and start over from a new branch of ubuntuone-windows-installer
<gatox> mmcc, ok.... i'll do that
<mmcc> no sudo this time, and let me know where you run into problems that seem to require it
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<dobey> gatox: were you also looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-msg-menu/+merge/127280 btw? :)
<gatox> dobey, ah yes! and it has a failure that is not in trunk when i run the tests
<gatox> dobey, let me run the tests again just in case
<gatox> mmcc, now is working.... it seems that if i execute the things like: ./bin/buildout install....... it requires sudo in my case..... but if i do: bin/buildout install doesn't
<mmcc> gatox: what does it say when you do the first one?
<dobey> ralsina, alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/disable-inhibit/+merge/127311 if you please. it disables the use of the inhibit code for now
<gatox> mmcc, permission denied something.......  i don't have the message right now...... i can retry that later if you want..... now i'm following the steps that work
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> dobey: who should be made aware of the root issue?
<mmcc> gatox: ok, sure. I don't need you to retry it.
<mmcc> but if it's in scrollback, I'd like to see it, because I don't like not knowing :)
<dobey> ralsina: i know what the root issue is, and discussed it with alecu earlier. but the proper fix to make it work is too large to do for the final release today i think. we can sru it though probably
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> and need to take lunch break now. bbiab
<alecu> dobey: when you get back, please check the change on ubuntuone/platform/session/__init__.py
<ralsina> dobey: line 53 of the diff, extra space
<alecu> ralsina: exactly
 * alecu gets some lunch, and runs some errands too.
<mmcc> still writing this email explaining what I know about the quit bug(s). If we're lucky, by the time I'm done writing this I'll understand how to fix it
<gatox> mmcc, is working now!! awesome!! :D (i'm going to add 2 missing steps in the document)
<dobey> ralsina: ah good catch, thanks. fixed that. originally from comment I added there, but it broke tests too badly :)
<dobey> ok, really off to lunch now
<mmcc> gatox: great.
 * ralsina vows to someday get some style checking in u1-client
<gatox> ralsina, hey! once i propose a branch that fix all the pep8 issues in that branch........ but because pep8 is not being executed with the tests..... it gets dirty again
<ralsina> gatox: let's try again in november :-)
<ralsina> gatox: and this time we add it to the test run
<gatox> ralsina, yap..... we can also try autopep8
<ralsina> gatox: I saw the other day a script that pep8-fies automatically is it that one?
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know..... this is the one i know
 * gatox plans to integrate that with a particular ide :P
<gatox> wow........ u1-cp in mac are really slow :S
<gatox> u1-cp tests i mean
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<mmcc> gatox: you need this patch or the control panel tests will never finish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254147/
<gatox> mmcc, jejeje good to know....... it was ridiculous  long jeje
<mmcc> gatox: yeah, sorry about that. just added it to the doc
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc, but at least it work now..... i was planning to start looking why the shares tab is not working there..... or do you have in mind any other task that has more priority?
<ralsina> gatox: that's a very good one
<gatox> ralsina, great
<mmcc> gatox: I'll let ralsina make that decision, but I was definitely hoping you'd look at the shares tab, since that's your stuff
<ralsina> mmcc: unless one of the critical bugs is out of hand?
<gatox> shares tab it is!
<mmcc> ralsina: the quit bug! but I'm going to er, bug you about that one
<ralsina> mmcc: happy to be bugged :-)
<gatox> ok......... mac is upgrading..... and really slowly....... i'll have lunch now......
<mmcc> ralsina: I just sent an email to you guys with my notes. I probably could've written more but I wanted to get it out sooner. Let me know if anything doesn't make sense.
<mmcc> also, I have to take an early lunch now, hopefully that syncs up OK with you guys…
<mandel> EOD, see you all tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<gatox> ok........ NOW is time to lunch
<ralsina> mmcc: I think I know where the problem with *one* of those thigns is :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: replied with the little bit I am guessing
<ralsina> mmcc: at least that one is easy to try
<ralsina> briancurtin: I scheduled a windows QA session for the 9th to see where we stand on windows
<dobey> hrmm, maybe i should just land these branches with 1 review
<ralsina> dobey: any  one I can review?
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-msg-menu/+merge/127280
<ralsina> dobey: I can do that one in about 80 minutes :-/
<ralsina> dobey: so I trust you about merging it if that's too late
<ralsina> and now lunch!
<gatox> brb
<mmcc> ralsina: your suggestion to use app-wide context doesn't change anything for me :\ I did this:   self.quit_action.setShortcutContext(3) , (3 is the value of the enum for the app-wide context )
<mmcc> note that cmd-W DOES call the method I set with quit_action, but cmd-Q does not.
<mmcc> so it's handling cmd-q differently
<gatox> back
<mmcc> gatox, what were the missing steps in the buildout that you were going to add?
<gatox> mmcc, already there..... about the files inside u1-client/windows.... and that you need to build some projects as u1-storage-protocol by your own
<mmcc> gatox: ah, ok
<mmcc> so, if you create your own QApplication outside of qtreactor, qtreactor will call exec_() on a Qeventloop it creates instead of the qapplication.
<mmcc> is quit getting sent to that event loop instead of my application? or something like that
<dobey> gatox: what test did you see a failure on that wasn't in trunk?
<gatox> dobey, ah sorry.... i forgot about that console...... i'll paste the error..... it fails again
<gatox> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254458/
<dobey> gatox: hrmm, actually that does happen in trunk
<gatox> dobey, i'll mark it as need fixing and copy that in the merge too
<dobey> gatox: an armhf build failed once on that in quantal
<dobey> gatox: rebuilding that build it succeeded
<gatox> dobey, ok..... i'll rebuild if you want
<gatox> but....... i already made: "make check" twice
<gatox> or are you suggesting something else?
<ralsina> mmcc: interesting
<dobey> gatox: it is unrelated to my changes
<gatox> dobey, mmmmm........ i understand that part...... but..... it's weird that happens in your branch and not in trunk..... :S
<ralsina> mmcc: ha! I am about to guess Cmd-q is bound to QApplication::quit() by default on mac
<mmcc> ralsina, yes http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/4.8/qmenubar.html#qmenubar-on-mac-os-x -- says it is
<dobey> gatox: but it does happen in trunk
<mmcc> so one way to attack this is to try to create a menu item that Qt will use instead of its default ,so we can control where it's getting sent
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, then let me introduce you to http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.7-snapshot/qcoreapplication.html#aboutToQuit
<gatox> dobey, i didn't have the last changes from trunk..... now i'm running trunk again..... i'll accept the branch and propose another branch to fix that problem
<mmcc> ralsina: that doesn't get fired!
<ralsina> mmcc: really????
<ralsina> mmcc: that's supposed to always get fired before the event loop stops!
<mmcc> ralsina: UniqueApplication already listens for that to kill its local slocket thing, but on macos it does not run
<mmcc> I know! I hate this bug
<mmcc> ralsina: but *which* event loop!?
<ralsina> mmcc: the only way for that to happen is either a qt bug or a signal handler :-(
<mmcc> I'm still not totally clear on how the qtreactor's Qeventloop interacts with the QApplication we create.
<ralsina> mmcc: oh.... the qapp one. Which we are not running!
<mmcc> righto
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, so, maybe in qtreactor there is something where we can hook
<mmcc> ralsina: well, if I print the return value from their eventloop.exec_() call, that prints 0 for me when I do cmd-q
 * ralsina starts reading twisted code
<mmcc> which is why I'm puzzled. why does sending quit() to the qapplication cause an unrelated QEventLoop to exit from exec()?
<ralsina> mmcc: if we are still in our code after we exit the loop we could kill sd forcibly but that's awful
<ralsina> mmcc: lost you there, I'm afraid
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/update-4-0/+merge/127345 please :)
<ralsina> mmcc: we can reach the event loop the reactor is launching.
<ralsina> mmcc: so we *could* patch qtreactor so that when the loop ends we do something (or even emit a signal)
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> mmcc: the code is clear enough https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/blob/master/qt4reactor.py#L260
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any updates on the bug i reported about joining a shared folder but the contents don't sync down?
<dobey> hmm, i wonder if synergyc works in quantal; latest updates seem to have broken x2x :(
<mmcc> chaselivingston: no, I haven't been working on that. do we have a bug # for it?
<chaselivingston> i didn't look too hard to find it… let me see
<ralsina> dobey, global +1
<chaselivingston> mmcc: bug #1053489
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1053489 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "darwin: subscribing to newly accepted shared folder creates folder but does not sync files" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053489
<dobey> thanks ralsina
<mmcc> thanks chaselivingston. well, it's on the list :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha
<chaselivingston> mmcc: isn't the app going to QA later this week?
<mmcc> ralsina: so what I was wondering earlier, is that since we have a default menu action that is sending quit() to the qapplication, why does that then cause the eventloop that qtreactor created to exit? Does the eventloop listen for a signal from the application or something?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes, it is
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok, i guess you're planning on releasing at least one more updated build to us this week then?
<ralsina> mmcc: I am guessing that killing the app kills all secondary event loops, but that would have to be tested
<mmcc> ralsina: ok. well, I just built a sample app that doesn't use qtreactor, just pyqt, and it sends aboutToQuit just fine
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes, right at the deadline :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha
<ralsina> mmcc: ok then it's a problem about not running the right event loop
<ralsina> mmcc: qtreactor is starting a "local" event loop. We create an app. When the app gets cmd-q it ends, but since it's not running its event loop, it never gets to emit aboutToQuit
<dobey> sigh
<ralsina> because that's emitted "when the event loop counter reaches 0"
<dobey> f'n cloud icons :-/
<ralsina> mmcc: obvious solution, make qtreactor emit aboutToQuit :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: it's a one-line patch to qtreactor
<gatox> dobey, +1....... i'll propose a branch to fix the other issue
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, and then somewhere we need to catch aboutToQuit and stop syncdaemon
<ralsina> mmcc: right
<dobey> gatox: thanks
<ralsina> mmcc: we could make the reactor emit any signal, but semantically I like emitting the app's aboutToQuit
<mmcc> ralsina: that covers not killing syncdaemon when we quit, but I'm not sure it'll solve the problem of sometimes hanging instead of quitting, which I was hoping we'd kill with the same stone
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm
<ralsina> mmcc: I haven't gotten the hanging so I don't know
<ralsina> mmcc: it *may* be because of the order on which things are dying
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I'm not sure how to recreate it yet
<ralsina> mmcc: as in, if the qapp takes a bit long to die,and we kill the process, we end with a hanged thread, or something
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, so emitting the signal from qtreactor does give me the hook I need to shut down syncdaemon, that works.
<ralsina> mmcc: good! In a very bad sense of the word.
<mmcc> I have another question though - we're assuming that Qt is calling QApplication::quit(), but I tried overloading that in our UniqueApplication subclass of QApplication, and it wasn't getting called. Was I doing that wrong?
<ralsina> mmcc: dunno
<ralsina> mmcc: it may not be calling that. I have no idea what it's doing without reading Qt's source code which I am not gonna :)
<mmcc> ralsina: I did read a bunch of Qt source code and I'm not really enlightened :\
<dobey> mmcc: enfrightened?
<mmcc> the fact that they have to have menu bar code that works for menu-bar-per-window and one-global-menu-bar makes it messy to see where events are coming from
<ralsina> mmcc: more reason for me not to read it
<ralsina> mmcc: right
<ralsina> mmcc: since it emits aboutToQuit we could grep for that and backtrack
<mmcc> dobey: heh
<ralsina> I don't expect it to be emitted in more than one or two places
<mmcc> ralsina: good idea, I'll see if that helps
<ralsina> we could attach a gdb to the process, put a bp in the call and see
<dobey> alecu: do you have a minute to do the review for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/disable-inhibit/+merge/127311 please?
<mmcc> ugh
<mmcc> this is your brain on multiple nested #ifndefs
<dobey> #ifndef BEER_IN_FRIDGE goto pub; #endif
<mmcc> oh don't forget the double-negative #ifndef QT_NO_SESSION_MANAGER
<dobey> mmcc: it's that japanese 'no'
<dobey> it's the session manager that belongs to qt :P
<mmcc> yearhgh
<mmcc> I do like that it gives me plenty of advice thru the code though: Q_WS_WINCE
<gatox> the good thing is that the shares tab not working on mac is consistent..... the test for that also fail
 * gatox thinks out loud
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/127358 please
<mmcc> more fun: Qt's macEventFilter, which is a top-level hook to inspect all events, doesn't appear to be included in pyqt
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> gatox: awesome-ish!
<alecu> dobey: on it
<alecu> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks alecu
<ralsina> dobey: +1
 * alecu will be afk, and will get back later tonight to work some more
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm you shoul be able to use a regular eventFilter
<dobey> gracias ralsina
<ralsina> I am not feeling great. I will stop now and try to come back later :-(
<gatox> eod for me! see you tomorrow people!
<mmcc> can't figure out how to install a regular eventFilter with pyqt either.
<dobey> can i get someone to do a quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/update-4-0/+merge/127371 please?
<briancurtin> dobey: i'll take a look
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> i wonder why the proxy tests in sso are all failing now on quantal :(
<dobey> oh well, need to go now. have a good evening all!
<mmcc> hm, now that I think about this more, I don't think that emitting aboutToQuit after the eventloop has already stopped will work. on quit, we need to kill syncdaemon and stop the reactor - but syncdaemontool.quit() returns a deferred, and I'm not sure how to wait for that to finish before stopping the reactor, since we're doing it in a function called by emitting a signal at the end of the reactor's run() function…
#ubuntuone 2012-10-02
<alecu> mmcc_: calling IPC after the reactor has finished? it can certainly work on linux, since we are using dbus, but it's no wonder that it does nothing on darwin and windows, since the ipc needs the twisted reactor to be running. Let's discuss about this tomorrow in your AM.
<mmcc_> Tried to send this earlier but had connection issues: I tried again to create a menu item that overrides the Qt default item that calls Qapplication::quit(). This time it worked, so here's a diff that catches cmd-q and kills syncdaemon then cleans up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254978/ - I think this is the right way to go, but I'm curious if anyone thinks main is the wrong place to put it.
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenas :)
<gatox> mandel, elo!
 * gatox is not starting very well the morning
<gatox> if i execute the tests in mac, everything is ok..... i with the same pythonpath i try to execute control panel.... it says it can't find PyQt
<mandel> gatox, are you using the python installed by brew?
<mandel> gatox, if not, it will be using other path or the other way around, you installed pyqt with brew and you are using the python found inthe system
<gatox> mandel, you are awesome! jejeej i was executing u1-cp as ./bin/ubu... if i do: python bin/ubu... it works!
<mandel> gatox, glad to help :)
<dobey> meh
<mandel> lunch time for me
<alecu> Hi all,
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> Gatox, hi! I'm a bit trashed today
<gatox> alecu, what happend?
<gatox> :S
<alecu> gatox, just feeling sick
<gatox> alecu, sick day was invented for that :D
<alecu> Gatox, I have already written ralsina about it
<alecu> Gatox, and yes, I'm taking a sick day because of that
<gatox> alecu, good..... have some rest sir! :P
<alecu> Gatox, I came here to see if everything was okay
<dobey> fml
<alecu> Gatox, Ok...  Thanks!
<gatox> alecu, at least for me..... i was kind of blocked with mac..... but i figure it out some stuff that was failing and moving on now
<alecu> Dobey, what happened?
<dobey> alecu: i think a qt update in quantal broke ubuntu-sso-client :(
<alecu> Ouch
<alecu> In how many pieces?
<dobey> testing with the previous version (4.8.2) now, to see
<alecu> I mean, dobey: what part of it is broken?
<dobey> indeed, downgrading qt, and the failing tests pass now
<dobey> alecu: at least qtnetwork
<alecu> Ugh
<dobey> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/127358/comments/274187/+download
 * dobey wonders why these tests are failing exactly
<alecu> dobey: It looks like every proxy test that is related to authentication is broken.
<dobey> well, and ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.tests.test_webclient.BasicProxyTestCase.test_anonymous_proxy_is_used
<alecu> dobey: that's related to authentication too
<alecu> dobey: I'm sure Mandel may be able to give you a hand with those tests, since he worked on all of them afaicr
<alecu> I'm sorry I can't be of much further help: I've been feeling dizzy the whole morning, so I'm taking a sick day
 * alecu will be back later today
<dobey> alecu: go rest
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> the tests pass when i run them on my laptop with the newer qt
<dobey> but are failing in tarmac
<mandel> alecu, ouch, get better!
<dobey> mandel: ^^ any idea about those failing tests?
<mandel> dobey, let me take a look
<mandel> dobey, what version of squid are you running? it looks like the tests are not going throw squid
<mandel> dobey,  to be prices the via/squid header is missing
<dobey> 3.1.20-1ubuntu1
<dobey> mandel: right, the header is missing; but it's a change in qt that affected this
<ralsina> alecu: go away, you are sick ;-)
<dobey> what's weird though, is that the tests pass on my laptop, but not in tarmac :(
<mandel> dobey, hm.. let me try to run the tests in Q
<mandel> dobey, is your desktop Q too?
<dobey> mandel: no, my workstation is still precise
<mandel> ack
<mandel> dobey, I can reproduce the failure in !
<mandel> dobey, seems like a Q problem, give me some mins and I'll try to debug what is going on
<dobey> yes, like i said, it's due to a change in qt that happened in the upload for 4.8.3
<dobey> oh, on my laptop the tests were just skipped it seems :-/
<mandel> dobey, it looks like the rest of the headers are correctly added but the one from squid
<mandel> gatox, do you remember the doc we had to set up the mac env?
<gatox> mandel, yes... pm with that
<mandel> thx
<dobey> mandel: probably because qt isn't connecting to it
<mandel> dobey, as in going straight to the localhost.. probably, let me check that, is quite simple
<mandel> dobey, could it be that the via header is disabled by default in squid?
<mandel> dobey, which might have been updated
<ralsina> mandel: since you are the one that has something the closest to working on the in-dash stuff: can you contact John lea and show it to him?
<ralsina> mandel: to make sure we are not missing something from the design and such.
<mandel> ralsina, sure, I can send him a video etc..
 * ralsina carefully avoids explaining how to "show" that
<dobey> mandel: no, squid hasn't changed at all
<mandel> dobey, not event the default conf?
<ralsina> mandel: an interactive demo would be ideal, but I suppose building the whole stack is near-impossible, right?
<dobey> mandel: no, the package hasn't changed in months
<mandel> dobey, ok.. must be something else
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that is not feasible
<dobey> mandel: like i said, it's qt. if i install the old version (4.8.2) the tests pass fine, and they fail with 4.8.3
<mandel> dobey, ok.. I wonder why..
<ralsina> mandel: so video it is.
<mandel> ralsina, let me help dobey first
<ralsina> mandel: no rush, tomorrow's fine
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc_> me
<dobey> mandel, ralsina: standup?
<mandel> me
<ralsina> sorry, otp
<ralsina> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Working on shares tab issue on mac, tracking why the ipc communication or something is failing and the response is not being received.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with that issue and move on to fix another mac stuff.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> DONE: releases, uploads
<dobey> TODO: finish 4.0.0 releases/uploads, poke py3 twisted guys about packaging
<dobey> BLCK: None
<dobey> briancurtin: go
<briancurtin> DONE: debugging, ended up taking a half day for the john hunter memorial service
<briancurtin> TODO: windows u1cp env debugging
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc_
<mmcc> DONE: figured out how to catch cmd-q
<mmcc> TODO: polish up cmd-q, work on daemon mem usage
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<mmcc> next: mandel
<mandel> DONE: More work on unity not compiling. Splitted most of the code out of the preview.
<mandel> TODO: more splitting. try to land it. help dobey with proxy.
<mandel> BLOCKED:no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> mmcc: please share how you caught cmd-q :-D
<ralsina> DONE: calls, reviews, 1-1s, planning TODO: calls, reviews, try to actually code! BLOCKED: too many of the former to do much of the latter NEXT: EOM
<mmcc> ralsina:  from last night: "I tried again to create a menu item that overrides the Qt default item that calls Qapplication::quit(). This time it worked, so here's a diff that catches cmd-q and kills syncdaemon then cleans up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254978/ - I think this is the right way to go, but I'm curious if anyone thinks main is the wrong place to put it."
<ralsina> mmcc: so the problem was that we did *not* have our own menu, but something Qt adds to keep the mac global menu bar happy?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, right.
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome catch
<mmcc> :\ - I tried exactly this earlier but just messed up creating the menu item so it didn't get picked up
<mmcc> of course, no useful error messages that time, so I just moved on
<dobey> mandel: is there any good way to figure out what's really happeneing here?
<ralsina> mmcc: if it makes you feel any better, we have been asked to do an actual menu a few dozen times
<ralsina> mmcc: so, I am not terribly happy about it being in main, but that file already has per-platform code anyway
<mandel> dobey, is not easy what so ever, we need to look at what is going on in the wire
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, and the shutdown code is duplicated between there and systray, which I don't like, but I didn't think of a good place to consolidate it
<ralsina> mmcc: we could start a "shutdown.py" but not now
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, maybe just one of those great comments in the code that "if you change this, also change this file over there" :)
<ralsina> mmcc: I think main import systray, so we could put it in systray even if that makes very little sense
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, no it doesn't
<mandel> dobey, I'm trying to see if I can connect with wiresshark and take a look at what is going on in the wire
<mandel> dobey, should be better than adding prints everywhere
<dobey> mandel: yeah, wireshark should work, since it's plain http
<mandel> dobey, weird, I'm connecting wireshark to lo and get no traffic.. wtf
<ralsina> mandel: strange, that shuld work on linux
<mandel> ralsina, indeed
<ralsina> mandel: try tcpdump and see if it catches packets
<dobey> mandel: it's probably not connecting to localhost; try the "grab from all interfaces" and see if you can find the requests
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, very strange, applying the following filter in wireshark: http.server contains "TwistedWeb" and get no requests when listening to all interfaces
<mandel> but we do get our server to be twistedweb..
<mandel> ralsina, fyi I talked with johnlea, a video is enough
<ralsina> mandel: awesome!
<ralsina> mandel: don't filter, get all the traffic, then look for the connction and rebuild the TCP stream
<mandel> ralsina, I captured everything, then filtered the traffic after I stoped recording
<mmcc> brb, coffee time
<mandel> agh.. I wonder what changed in qt..
<dobey> mandel: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/116637150/qt4-x11_4%3A4.8.2%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu1_4%3A4.8.3%2Bdfsg-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<gatox> dobey, what was the command to upgrade to 12.10...... i remember once you told that to ralsina..... but i can't remember the exact command
<mandel> dobey, maybe => Make sure QGlobalNetworkProxy is created for QNetworkProxy
<dobey> gatox: update-manager -d ?
<ralsina> gatox: upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 is not likely to work right now, I heard
<gatox> dobey, that one! thx!
<dobey> mandel: could be
<ralsina> gatox: let me know if it explodes ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok....... i was going to do it, because i'm working on mac now
<mandel> dobey, which could mean that is not going through the proxy
<dobey> mandel: right. which seems to be the case, given the missing Via header.
<mandel> dobey, I'll take a look at what force_proxy is doing to solve that
<dobey> mandel: great, thanks
<dobey> i need to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> ok, EOD I'll fix that bug tom morning
<mandel> see you all tom!
<briancurtin> i'm waiting for the time a person named tom joins the team and mandel has to type out "tomorrow" :)
<mandel> briancurtin, I'll claim that nickname so he has to be called tom_
<briancurtin> haha
<dobey> mmcc: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/127559 ?
<mmcc> dobey: sure.
<mmcc> +1 dobey
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> brb, gotta run a couple errands
<gatox_mac> ok… after upgrade i can't connect to internet with that machine :S
<mmcc> any advice on testing code that adds an action and menu to Qmenubar? I wanted to just call it and test that the action is in the menu bar, but it doesn't look like I can get a list of the current menus from the menu bar…
<ralsina> mmcc: let me check the docs
<ralsina> mmcc: you can get a list of actions http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qwidget.html#actions
<mmcc> aha, thanks ralsina
<dobey> gatox_mac: any idea why these failures would happen as they do? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/127559/comments/274671/+download
 * dobey wonders if they're also due to qt changes
<dobey> nope
<briancurtin> Any recent changes to U1CP in how its started on the command line? i'm trying to login and get CredentialsError when choosing "Sign me in with my existing account" on trunk
<dobey> briancurtin: sounds like it's not able to start sso?
<briancurtin> dobey: SSO is already started and U1CP appears to interact with it when i start it up. i'll dig in if this doesn't ring any bells
<dobey> briancurtin: are you getting the dialog to enter your email/password from sso? or just the error?
<ralsina> briancurtin: no bells ringing
<briancurtin> dobey: i get the sorry an error has occurred dialog before the email/pass would pop up
<gatox_mac> dobey, i don't think so… i'm going to take a look after i finish with the branch i'm working on right now on mac… but i'm having some problems with mac and ubuntu, so i don't know when is going to be…. i hope soon
<dobey> briancurtin: i'd look at the sso logs first then. seems like something is going wrong in there
<briancurtin> dobey: yeah thats where im looking now. its raising that CredentialsError for not finding creds (which sort of makes sense), but it doesnt allow you to then provide any, so something's not hooked up correctly
<mmcc> briancurtin: I did change the code for finding binaries (eg, to launch the SSO gui). maybe that's not working right. IIRC it was working for me when running from trunk on windows, but not super well tested…
<briancurtin> mmcc: could be it. running windows IRL from source tends to lag behind. i really need to get that "dev channel" updater setup some day...would catch this stuff right away
<mmcc> so if I add an action to a menu and add that menu to a menubar, that action doesn't show up in menubar.actions(), and I can't see a way to get a list of menus from the menubar…
<ralsina> mmcc: is actions() empty?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: but is menu.actions()?
<mmcc> ralsina: in this context I don't have menu
<ralsina> mmcc: actions() probably has the actions that were added directly to the menubar
<ralsina> mmcc: so, you may have to iterate something. let me check docs
<mmcc> yeah, that makes sense. I was just expecting to be able to get a list of menus from the menubar
<ralsina> mmcc: when you call addMenu() you should get a QAction
<ralsina> mmcc: which should be in menubar.actions() unless the gc is doing some trick
<ralsina> mmcc: also, you can try menubar.children() but I am guessing that's empty
<mmcc> ralsina: I do get the qaction, but I wasn't exposing that from the function I'm testing. I wanted to call the function then test that it put the right action in the menubar
<ralsina> mmcc: try children() and let's see what's there
<mmcc> but from the test function, I can't seem to do step 2. does that make sense?
<mmcc> ok
<ralsina> mmcc: actions() is returning actions that are added directly, you are adding a menu which has an action in it, so it's not in menubar. You may want to keep a reference to that menu :-(
<mmcc> hmm. children is this: [<PyQt4.QtGui.QToolButton object at 0x110b027a0>]
<mmcc> not a menu
<mmcc> keeping a reference so I can test it seems like it's defeating the purpose of the test - I want to check that it's in the menu bar, but if I keep the menu ref around for testing all I can really check is that the ref is what I expect it to be, which is less useful IMO
<ralsina> mmcc: that's ... strange
<mmcc> here's what I'm talking about. I have this function: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256753/
<mmcc> I wanted to write a test that finds the 'quit' action in the menu bar and checks that it has the same method hooked up to the triggered signal
<ralsina> mmcc: that QToolButton.menu() is probably the menu you are creating.
<mmcc> hmm. ok, checking
<ralsina> mmcc: so, menubar.children()[0].menu().actions() should contain your action
<mmcc> ugh. menubar.children()[0].menu() crashes…
<ralsina> mmcc: grmbl
<ralsina> mmcc: if you can put a name to the QAction, you can call menubar.findChildren()
<mmcc> aha, ok. I will try that when I get back from lunch… I've been telling them 'one mnute' for about ten minutes
<gatox_mac> ok… eod for me… i'll keep fighting with twisted tomorrow...
<gatox_mac> bye people
<dobey> ugh, 41ms ping
<dobey> ralsina: what did we decide to do with the menu separator branch from gatox for the sync menu? jsut try to get it in an SRU?
<dobey> err, just even
<ralsina> dobey: hmmm
<ralsina> dobey: I wouldjust do a 4.0.1 and abuse that they let us get microreleases in
<ralsina> dobey: as a SRU
<facundobatista> rye_, second (and last) branch to solve the syncdaemon problems we talked about: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-path-retrieval/+merge/127583
<facundobatista> ralsina, alecu, pfibiger, ^
<ralsina> facundobatista: looking...
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/127586
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<ralsina> facundobatista: I don't think  I can finish reviewing that one today
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> bye!
<dobey> later all
<mmcc> ugh, need to keep a reference to the menubar around or it reverts to old default menubar. wtf
<mmcc> will update my branch and add a test for that tonight. as-is, my branch doesn't work
<mmcc> because I moved things around to clean it up, I broke it. whee
#ubuntuone 2012-10-03
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTai1> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> dobey, I found the issue, the problems is that QNetwork.setApplicationProxy does not work and we have to set the proxy on the NetworkAccessManager, which will mean that the code won't work in older versions..
<mandel> dobey, lets talk about the best approach whenever you are around
<gatox_mac> good morning
<gatox> good morning here too
<mandel> gatox, morning to both of you
<gatox> mandel, jeje thx
<gatox> mandel, i'm in Q now.... and it's really fast
<gatox> successful upgrade
<mandel> gatox, yet proxy support for u1 is broken due to an update of qt
<mandel> :P
<gatox> ouch
<mandel> gatox, might be a big deal if we have to be compatible with older versions
<mandel> gatox, they fixed a bug that broke a workaround hehe
<gatox> mandel, jejeje well... we might have something as we do for the multiplatform code..... based on the qt version..... is a PITA but it will work
<mandel> gatox, which will be a fuuuuu from my point of view ;)
<gatox> yap
 * gatox is really happy about how Q is working in his machine :D
<mandel> fuuuuuu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257851/
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<gatox> ralsina, 12.10 is working like a charm...... just to let you know
<ralsina> gatox: awesome!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> hello gatox, mandel
<mandel> ralsina, I hate unity => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257851/
<mandel> ralsina, also, QNetwork.setApplicationProxy() is not working in the new qt as it did in the old one, it is easy to fix, but.. which qt version are we using in old ubuntu distros?
<ralsina> mandel: 4.8.something
<ralsina> mandel: let me check
<mandel> ralsina, will it get updated, do we have to behave in a diff manner according to the qt version?
<ralsina> mandel: I am guessing it will get updated in 12.04.1
<ralsina> mandel: but who knows. In any case, we should still try to support the old way if it's not a huge mess
<ralsina> mandel: 4.8.1
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll talk with dobey on what to do, is as simple as not using the application proxy and set the proxy for the networkaccessmanager
<mandel> ralsina, we can always have an ugly if statement
<ralsina> mandel: you are missing a file in a build dep, obviously
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<ralsina> mandel: if it's just *one* if, I don't mind
<ralsina> much
<mandel> ralsina, should not be.. but might have to check for version and os.. :(
<mandel> ralsina, so is not as nice
<gatox> mandel, do you were involved in the code for SyncDaemonTool signals handling?
<mandel> gatox, nop, I might know something but I was about to change the nick to mandel|lunch :P
<ralsina> mandel: hmmmm version & os? Really?
<gatox> mandel, no problem..... it wasn't to ask you something now...... i'm still trying to figure it out something..... i just wanted to know who to ask if this get more awful :P
<mandel> ralsina, we need to check
<mandel> ralsina, I have not tested it on windows
<mandel> gatox, I think I can give you a hand
<mandel> well, I'm off to have lunch
<ralsina> mandel|lunch: hopefully, we try it on windows and it's broken in a cross-platform-compatible manner
<dobey> mandel|lunch: hrmm, can we just make all the calls all time, so it works on both versions regardless?
<dobey> mandel|lunch: is there documentation on why this broke? this seems like a regression in qt, so perhaps we can just push a fix to it?
<ralsina> dobey: good idea, should not break anything setting it twice
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<dobey> hola alecu
<facundobatista> Hello, fellow desktoplings! Vengo en paz. And with a MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-path-retrieval/+merge/127583 (thanks!)
<alecu> hey all, I'm taking the morning off to pay another visit to the doctors
 * alecu aims his raygun to facundobatista
<facundobatista> alecu, :)
<ralsina> facundobatista: ya casi terminé el review de esa
<facundobatista> ralsina, maravilloso, gracias
<ralsina> facundobatista: +1
<facundobatista> ralsina, :D
<facundobatista> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> I am rebooting to windows to help test some u1db stuff, will be back in a bit
<ralsina> Damned, I had forgotten how painful it is to boot windows if you have not done it in a while
<ralsina> gatox: since you just upgraded to 12.10, did your u1 icon in launcher go away?
<gatox> ralsina, i didn't have it there anyway..... so i don't know
<ralsina> gatox: could you create a fresh accout and see if it's there?
<gatox> ack
<gatox> brrb
<ralsina> gatox: just switch to the guest account :-)
<gatox> ralsina, the guest session is enough?
<gatox> yes..... it's there
<mandel> ralsina, dobey well, is not that easy, we used the setApplicationProxy over the NetworManager.setProxy because in previous versions of qt there was a bug in it (setProxy)
<mandel> ralsina, dobey you could not set the proxy with the correct auth (after the first requests which has no auth) because it would be cached in the nam
<mandel> we would need to test if setting both is the correct approach, yet i'm 100% sure that if you set it in the nam the tests will pass in Q
<ralsina> gatox: can you doube-check that it's the control panel and not the music store? Just in case :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i have both
<dobey> ralsina: i have seen it go away on upgrade though
<ralsina> dobey: right, that is what I got reported. It seems to go away for accounts that already existed?
<dobey> ralsina: it goes away if you upgrade while logged in, i guess
<ralsina> dobey: makes a little sense
<ralsina> dobey: any idea who we should ping about it?
<dobey> ralsina: not sure
<dobey> ralsina: i guess dx probably, as it might be a bug in bamf
<ralsina> dobey: I am doing other stuff right now  and in windows to boot, could you report the bug?
<dobey> going to test upgrade on other laptop first
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> i hope upgrading doesn't break the world on that machine though. (intel gma500)
<dobey> hrmm, i think maybe the issue is that ubuntuone-installer gets removed at the beginning of the upgrade, and and new control panel isn't isntalled until much later (which could be an hour apart or something), and so as far as unity is concerned, the thing was in fact removed :-/
<dobey> but it would only in fact affect users who run the upgrade while logged in as their user
<dobey> so you know, everyone.
<dobey> and the "base-files" just failed to install for me. whee :-/
<gatox> dobey, i can try to upgrade my other laptop if you need
<dobey> well it's obvious what happened
<dobey> i am just not sure it's possible to fix it
<ralsina> dobey: well, then we have to tell DX I suppose and see if they figure it out
<ralsina> dobey: I am asking in ubuntu-desktop let's see what happens
<dobey> i can't even find where that list of launcher items is even stored, any more
<dobey> gatox: did you get to look at those control panel tests failing?
<gatox_mac> dobey, hop… i'm kind of stuck with the u1-cp issue in mac yet
<ralsina> going back to linux, see you all in a bit or two
<dobey> gatox_mac: can we postpone that to fix the tests issues?
<gatox> dobey, fine by me if ralsina agrees
<dobey> ralsina: ^^
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> ah crap, typing now
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: FOund out what changed in qt and broke proxy. QNetwork.setApplicationProxy does not work as it used to. We need to set the NetworkAccessManager proxy instead. Merge u1 payment preview with tunk, everything went down to hell
<mandel> TODO: Try to fix the merge problems which stops my code fomr compiling :*( Propose fix for proxy.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fight a lot with twisted and u1-cp signals for the public files list.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Figure it out why the last part of the signal is not reaching the share_links module, although we are getting the correct data from u1-client. Fix u1-cp tests
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Trying to understand some part of the twisted signaling implementation.
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: tests for cmd-q catch, daemon crash debugging
<mmcc> TODO: merge cmd-q, daemon work
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: well U1CP starts up now, usually, in most cases, somehow.
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out what's still in the way of it operating, possibly the recent changes to finding the binaries
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases, uploads
<dobey> TODO: finish 4.0.0 releases/uploads, poke py3 twisted guys about packaging
<dobey> BLCK: New Qt broke SSO authenticated proxy support. CP tests breakage.
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ralsina> grmbl, sorry, ubuntu update broke network :-(
<gatox> ralsina, yep..... here too..... but it get connected eventually (specially if i'm close to the router.. magic :P)
<mandel> dobey, I'll propose a fix for that block asap, let me finish first with some work on unity
<mandel> dobey, I'll try to test it in P and Q
<gatox> ralsina, so..... about what dobey says......
<gatox> ralsina, <dobey> gatox_mac: can we postpone that to fix the tests issues?
<ralsina> DONE: calls, helped u1db test on windows, some reviews, helped around a bit TODO: try to figure out that upgrade problem, help around some more, etc. BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> gatox: how stumped are you on the mac u1cp stuff?
<gatox> ralsina, the problem seems that we are getting all the info from u1-client..... i'm printing that and i see it..... but in some place in the endless callbacks to return the signal from u1-client, one of the callback is not getting called and the method which receive the data and process the info in share_links is never being called...... and i'm not really familiar with that part of the signal and wait_for_signals stuff in u1-client and i do
<gatox> n't quite understand yet what is happening with a deferred that set a callback to i-dont-know-what
<ralsina> gatox: ok, you may get some help from mandel for that tomorrow morning
<ralsina> gatox: so, switch to the tests now, and then you go back to the shares tab tomorrow early
<gatox> ralsina, i was about to execute the same thing on windows.... that uses the same calls...... and try to follow everything backwards with the stack..... to see what funcions should be called on the response
<mandel> hm.. ralsina may or will? :-)
<ralsina> mandel: I am not the "thou shall" kind of manager, so add a "?" there where appropiate ;-)
<mandel> hahahahaha
<mandel> ralsina, I suspected that :)
<ralsina> mandel: I really hope you will though
<mandel> will do my best
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll move to the tests.... then try the windows option to see if i can track which should be the proper path of calls...... and if i start to have suicidal thoughts..... i will ask mandel :P jeje
<mandel> gatox, for how to kill yourself? I would go for alcohol and unprotected sex
<gatox> jejejeje
<mmcc> hey guys, I need to do some emergency babysitting now, sorry. I'll peek in occasionally but might be gone for an hour
<mmcc> (my wife is sick this morning)
<ralsina> mmcc: sure, go ahead
<briancurtin> gatox: if you are going to be testing things in windows from source, make sure you already have creds otherwise you wont be able to start U1CP
<gatox> briancurtin, ack, thx...... and i have creds
<dobey> ok, i need to get some lunch. bbiab
 * gatox lunch....... brb
<ralsina> lunch for me too
<briancurtin> lunch + quick_errands = brb
<mandel> EOD for manuel
<mandel> aka me
<gatox> mandel, bye
<dobey> so just need to get sso and control-panel released and uploaded, but grrr qt
<gatox> dobey, where are the tests failing? llinux?
<dobey> gatox: yes, in taramc
<dobey> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/127559
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhhh it was client...... i was confuse
<dobey> mandel: you had a branch?
<gatox> dobey, do you know if there is a bug for the failing test or it should be?
<dobey> gatox: i haven't filed one yet
<gatox> dobey, ok.... i'll do it and propose the branch now
<dobey> gatox: ok, thanks. what was the problem there?
<gatox> dobey, some part of the test wasn't updated with one of the latest changes adding the separator, which counts as another item
<dobey> gatox: a branch isn't needed i guess
<dobey> if that's the issue
<dobey> uh, wait, what does that have to do with control-panel?
<gatox> dobey, do you want to add the patch in your branch
<gatox> dobey, no, i'm talking about the failing tests in u1-client
<dobey> what failing tests in u1-client?
<gatox> dobey, there was a test failing in u1-client.... i thought you were talking about that one
<dobey> gatox: no i'm talking about control-panel
<gatox> dobey, the one in u1-cp is failing only in mac..... at least for me
<dobey> gatox: a lot of tests are failing with regards to the shares tab
<gatox> i'll double check right now
<dobey> gatox: look at the failure message here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/127559
<gatox> dobey, yes.... i saw that..... but i get all green on linux...... and that only on mac
<gatox> that's why i was working on mac
<dobey> gatox: on precise, or quantal?
<gatox> dobey, now i'm on quantal..... but yesterday i was in precise and i had u1-cp tests green..... that's when i notice the tests failing on mac and not on linux
<gatox> and i said the part about being consistent....
<gatox> because for some reason that is not working on mac
<dobey> gatox: they pass for me on precise too, but these failures are on quantal in tarmac
<gatox> dobey, weird....
<gatox> gatox@utopia:~$ lsb_release -a
<gatox> No LSB modules are available.
<gatox> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<gatox> Description:	Ubuntu quantal (development branch)
<gatox> Release:	12.10
<gatox> Codename:	quantal
 * briancurtin back
<gatox> dobey, if you can...... this fix the failing test on u1-client: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-fix-tests/+merge/127836
<gatox> dobey, now i'll go back to mac..... there i'll be able to fix those broken tests..... plus that tab not working there
<dobey> gatox: ok; you are getting those same errors on mac?
<gatox> dobey, yes..... only there
<dobey> hrmm
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ping
<mmcc> just got back. what's up chaselivingston ?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: just created this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chaselivingston/+junk/scripts/view/head:/mac-logs.sh
<chaselivingston> what's the best way to distribute that for people to use relatively easily
<mmcc> you can make a double-clickable command file that opens in the Terminal. letme look and see how
<chaselivingston> ok cool, that would be helpful
<mmcc> also, if you could add /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/com.ubuntu.* to that zip that'd be good too :)
<mmcc> that's where crash reports for the daemon are saved
<chaselivingston> can I add that to the same line somehow?
<mmcc> yeah, if you just add it to the end it should work
<chaselivingston> ok, i'll give that a shot
<mmcc> ok, so if you just make that .sh file executable then people can double-click on it. I thought you had to use the .command suffix, but the help says you don't
<chaselivingston> mmcc: so how do i make it executable
<mmcc> chmod +x mac-logs.sh
<chaselivingston> ok cool
<mmcc> btw, you might not have any crash reports in /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports for the daemon (actually I'd like tos ee them if you do)
<chaselivingston> that file path you sent for the daemon logs isn't working, not sure how to grab individual files, although i do see them in there
<chaselivingston> and running chmod +x mac-logs.sh doesn't seem to do anything...
<mmcc> hrm
<mmcc> so, 'ls -l /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/com.ubuntu.* ' shows files ?
<chaselivingston> yes
<mmcc> chmod is quiet if it worked, btw. check ls -l mac-logs.sh to see if there's an 'x' in the permissions string
<mmcc> like this: -rwxr-xr-x   1 mmccrack  staff   8.7K Aug 29 13:36 setup.py (the permissions are at the beginning)
<chaselivingston> yes, there is
<mmcc> ok, so it's executable. try double-clicking it
<chaselivingston> it just opens in xcode
<mmcc> er, ugh
<chaselivingston> (or dashcode, maybe)
<mmcc> what happens if you rename it mac-logs.command
<mmcc> and doubleclick that
<chaselivingston> one sec...
<chaselivingston> that works
<chaselivingston> mmcc: now i just need to figure out how to grab those other crash reports
<dobey> wtf, there are 7 of the not so great orange u1 windows icon on my panel now, while running the tests on quantal
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i can get the entire DiagnosticReports directory, but not those individual files
<mmcc> chaselivingston: what command are you using, verbatim? This just worked for me:  zip -r ~/Desktop/logs.zip ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/ /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/com.ubuntu.one.fsevents*
<dobey> thankfully they've all gone away
<dobey> hrmm
<chaselivingston> mmcc: hm, worked that time w/ what you sent
<chaselivingston> don't think i had fsevents on there previously
<dobey> whee, and pylint is leaking like crazy
<chaselivingston> mmcc: just pushed the latest revision
<dobey> 400M RES so far
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok…  com.ubuntu.one* will match all the files that com.ubuntu.one.fsevents* does, but as long as it works
<dobey> i'm surprised pylint doesn't get OOMed on tarmac
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yeah, well there we go. we'll probably add an faq about that once the beta goes public
<chaselivingston> that way people can easily attach logs to bug reports
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yeah, helpful. thanks!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: np
<mmcc> chaselivingston: btw, you might also want to know about the shortcut "Control-Option-Command-Shift-Period". it runs 'sysdiagnose' -  https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/sysdiagnose.1.html
<chaselivingston> mmcc: interesting, i'll take a look, thanks
<mmcc> that's kind of a last resort, but if you suspect something's weird with their system, that gives you all kinds of info, including apps installed, OS version, running apps, etc etc
<chaselivingston> ok great
<mmcc> kind of intrusive though, so not usually something I'd ask for. just worth knowing about
<chaselivingston> mmcc: right
<dobey> weird, the tests passed for me on quantal :(
<chaselivingston> mmcc: fyi, http://people.canonical.com/~chaselivingston/scripts/mac-logs.dmg
<mmcc> chaselivingston: thanks
<mmcc> Here's one for a blog post: unicode test path in our control-panel tests was crashing the fsevents daemon!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: is there a command to quit terminal after that process has run?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I don't think so. You wouldn't want it to quit if there were other windows open, for instance
<ralsina> mmcc: uh?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok gotcha
<ralsina> mmcc: Oh, I get it! AMAZING :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: it's great! I was getting a lot of daemon crashes and wondering why no one else was…
<ralsina> mmcc: that's becaue you are the only one running the crazy filename tests with the daemon running :-)
<mmcc> was also wondering why I got a ton of crashes on monday afternoon and none over the weekend… :) I even left Spotify on over night thinking that might be it
<ralsina> mmcc: so yes, that's totally blog-worthy
<mmcc> added a bunch of debug dumps and figured it out just now when I started running the tests again. Hooray for having a clue!
<mmcc> another funny twist, the 'mdworker' system process that does indexing for spotlight also complains about the path that was crashing our daemon…
<gatox> ralsina, could you review this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-fix-tests/+merge/127836 ?
<ralsina> gatox: por supus
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<ralsina> mmcc: hey, a corner case! ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: well, this is interesting. it's in test_folders.py where we add '\xe7\xa7' to a file name before opening it and writing to it… I'm not clear on what that's testing, and if it's something that'll actually happen
<mmcc> ie, I can just ignore the event if it has an invalid filename, but we shouldn't if that happens in real life
<ralsina> mmcc: I *think* we are testing invalid unicode
<ralsina> mmcc: which yes, should not happen IRL but does because people have ancient files from dubius zip files and such
<mmcc> btw, I recreated that test and crashed the daemon again, but it did create a file - it shows in the finder as %XE7%XA7
<mmcc> the place where it causes problems in the daemon, it's expecting a utf-8 filepath from the fsevents device and it can't translate it
<mmcc> hmm
<dobey> mmcc: what test is this?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, that's a "invali utf8 filename"
<ralsina> mmcc: so it's a real bug in the daemon
<mmcc> dobey: class CalculateSizeWithInvalidPath(CalculateSizeTestCase): in test_folders.py in controlpanel
<ralsina> mmcc: since it seems fsevents sometimes passes things that are *not* utf-8 paths
<dobey> mmcc: what's the full string for the path that's failing?
<mmcc> yeah, it's a real bug for sure.
<mmcc> dobey: if you open("\xe7\xa7", 'wb') from the python console, it'll poke this . but it's not failing the test, it's causing a failure in the daemon
<mmcc> the tests are fine :)
<karni> Hey guys, does our Windows client need to replace some file system unsafe characters when downloading files form U1? (Say, someone has FAT or VFAT partition)
<ralsina> karni: yes
<karni> Or do we assume any sensible person has NTFS?
<ralsina> karni: lots and lots of them
<karni> ralsina: oh, tell me more!
<ralsina> karni: on windows, even on NTFS there are invalid characters
<ralsina> karni: that includes * ? : and others
<karni> ralsina: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filename says / and null only o_O
<ralsina> karni: mandel is the expert in the fiel
<ralsina> d
<karni> mandel: still around?
<ralsina> karni: invalid for the filesystem and invalid for the OS are different things :-)
<karni> ah "forbids the use of characters in range 1-31 (0x01-0x1F) and characters " * : < > ? \ / | unless the name is flagged as being in the Posix namespace. "
<ralsina> karni: for example, you can't create a file called AUX.SVG IIRC
<karni> right
<karni> I've read that up, yes.
<karni> ralsina: Maybe you'll be able to answer the following question for me:
<ralsina> karni: I will try!
<karni> if we download a file, say we replace those unsafe characters with _. we may cache the resource path it came from, but what if the user reinstalls U1. do we upload those files back to U1 with underscores?
<ralsina> karni: yes because we have no way to know
<karni> so that foo* and (reuploaded foo=)foo_ will appear along in U1?
<karni> fuck..
<karni> ralsina: That answers my question, thank you!
<ralsina> karni: if we tried to be that smart, then we fail in the opposite way
<karni> ralsina: That's what I thought :(
<dobey> mmcc: was that the full path? i'm just asking because the \xe7\xa7 seems a bit familiar
<ralsina> karni: basically, we are losing information, we can't just create it when it moves the other way
<karni> ralsina: Exactly. As simple (and sad) as that.
<ralsina> karni: same thing about upper/lower case :-(
<karni> ralsina: Yeah :/ what do we do with that on VAT? Say, user as foo and FOO in U1. What syncs down?
<mmcc> dobey, no the full path was /my-path/to/_trial_temp/not-existing-dir/\xe7\xa7
<ralsina> karni: sorry for foul language, but basically, shit happens
<karni> ralsina: omg :<
<ralsina> karni: we got a report of foo vs Foo today
<karni> FAT, go away!
<ralsina> karni: the user ended with both on ubuntu
<ralsina> and only one on windows
<karni> ralsina: Right...
<ralsina> I am scaredd to ask what happened to the files inside the folder
<karni> ralsina: Did he/she say what they expected (knowing the limitation) ?
<ralsina> karni: AFAIK "magic"
<karni> besides having foo and FOO appear on Windows (which they can't)
<karni> :/
<ralsina> karni: I mentioned the problem with case sensitivity, no response yet
<karni> ralsina: I feel like you feel my pain. Thank you for sharing that, it's easier for me that way ;<
<dobey> ah ok
<ralsina> karni: np
<ralsina> karni: buy mandel a beer in the sprint, he has stories
<karni> ralsina: btw. if foo and FOO are in U1, and, say, foo gets downloaded, then FOO gets downloaded (overwriting locally foo), foo (having FOO content) will overwrite foo when reuploaded to U1 o_O?!
<karni> ralsina: totally
<ralsina> karni: probably
<karni> oh shit
<ralsina> karni: or maybe it will get even more confused and delete everything. Dunno.
<ralsina> karni: wanna try? ;-)
<karni> ralsina: hahaha
<karni> ralsina: I.. I don't think I have windows :|
<karni> ralsina: Anyways, thank you for confirming these issues.
<ralsina> karni: chicken! ;-)
<karni> LOL :D
<ralsina> karni: as a punishment https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+question/210270
<ralsina> you need to rename it "u1-files-which-doesn't-sync-your-changes-to-the-server.apk"
<karni> ralsina: f!@# I WILL!
<karni> chaselivingston: ↑ Shall I write a FAQ for you to add to our FAQ's page?
<karni> ralsina: FWIW there's a community person working with me to get things spinning around real sync in U1F.
<chaselivingston> karni: yeah, you could do that, not a bad idea
<dobey> ah windows
<karni> ralsina: But GOD we never EVER said it does SYNC.
<karni> I should review Android market description, this smells.
<dobey> karni: but it's files! they should obviously sync!
<karni> dobey: it's an expectation from desktop U1, yes
<karni> dobey: FWIW I wanted to implement it long ago. There are just priorities I have to follow.
<dobey> karni: does dropbox on android automatically push changes back to the server too? or box.net? or any of the others?
<dobey> karni: sorry if you couldn't detect the sarcasm in my voice over text. clearly some information was lost. ;)
<karni> dobey: only if you open that file for edition from within the app itself, which I found plain stupid (read, limiting)
<karni> dobey: :D
<chaselivingston> dobey, karni; would be pretty cool if we were the first to implement syncing like this well
<karni> dobey: I never wanted to deliver sync solution to U1F that is half baked. I would hate that.
<karni> chaselivingston: We have some work done already, we're in good direction.
<dobey> karni: yes, i agree
<chaselivingston> karni: good to know
<karni> if a file appears or is changed, in the background, not even touching U1F, U1F should still detect it.
<dobey> but i also don't use android :)
<karni> Anyways, gotta talk to Chad about (V)FAT.
<karni> dobey: hehe
<mmcc> So I have a problem - if I can't represent a file path in utf-8 then I can't really send it to syncdaemon in JSON…
<dobey> mmcc: right; but you can log/ignore it
<mmcc> dobey: which means that the path won't get synced. How does syncdaemon handle invalid paths in its scan code? maybe I can send a fake dropped event
<ralsina> mmcc: yes you can, json can encoe arbitrary bytes
<mmcc> ralsina: well, it'd take a bunch of reworking of the json writing code in this library we're using…
<mmcc> it just blindly writes everything out as utf8
<dobey> mmcc: we don't sync them afaik
<ralsina> mmcc: I take that back, json can't
<ralsina> sheesh
<ralsina> everything breaks
<ralsina> mmcc: I suppose we could just ignore all events regarding invalid filenames
<ralsina> mmcc: they are, by definition, a broken corner case
<mmcc> ralsina: I think that's the way to go for now, yes
<ralsina> in the future we could base64-encode the bytes paths (ugh)
<mmcc> btw, dropbox silently ignores a file with invalid filenames...
<mmcc> er, with an invalid name
<ralsina> yes, you are not able to create those except by writing a program
<ralsina> (or unzipping ancient media)
<dobey> i say just log invalid filenames, and ignore them
<dobey> if it's not utf-8, it's not acceptable
<mmcc> sounds good to me
<ralsina> dobey: we do support them on linux, IIRC
<ralsina> dobey: since we don't need to push them through IPC
<dobey> 2012-10-03 15:34:24,101 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.InteractionInterfaces - DEBUG - handle_FS_INVALID_NAME: args (<ubuntuone.syncdaemon.interaction_interfaces.SyncdaemonEventListener object at 0x9ffc7cc>,), kwargs {'dirname': u'/home/dobey/Ubuntu One', 'filename': '\xe7\xa7'}.
<dobey> no we don't :)
<ralsina> haha
<ralsina> ok, so we just need to fail a bit earlier here
<dobey> huh
<dobey> one.ubuntu.com requires 2-factor now? :(
<ralsina> dobey: just for us
<ralsina> dobey: because they love us and want us to feel safe
<ralsina> dobey: and no, we can't make it go away
<ralsina> not without quitting canonical, at least
<briancurtin> oooh a python crash
<dobey> oi, this weather is tiring
<karni> mandel: karni chat you with, tomorrow | Joda style
<mmcc> ralsina: I have a qt question. my test from yesterday was failing because my code was subtly broken :) So I'm trying to get the test going again, and I want to know if I can find out, for a given qaction, what is connected to its triggered signal ?
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm no
<ralsina> mmcc: not in an obvious and reasonable manner, AFAIK
<ralsina> mmcc: gatox? second opinion? ^
<ralsina> mmcc: to test those things we usually use fake QActions
<mmcc> oh wait, I think that's a dumb question. I need to know if it's connected to a particular function, which I can patch :\
<ralsina> or trigger it and see if it calls it
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina, not in this qt version....... it seems is going to be possible in the next one
<ralsina> gatox: I am getting the vibe of "of course Qt 5 has ponies for everyone!"
<mmcc> oh, no, that's no good either. this test will be pointless. I'm just going to leave it off
<gatox> ralsina, yes :'D jeje
<dobey> sigh
<mmcc> the test went from "check if the action I want is in the main menubar" to "check if the action my function returns has the right signal set", which is not the point
<ralsina> mmcc: right, those are very different things
<ralsina> mmcc: I would do both tests, maybe
<ralsina> mmcc: one to see if the action is there, and one to see it's connected correctly
<mmcc> ralsina: I don't think I *can* test that it's in the main menu. I can't see how to get a ref to the main menubar - I can *create* a new main menu by creating one with no parent, but I don't know how to get a ref to the currently displayed main menubar
<ralsina> mmcc: did you try the findChildren() I mentioned yesterday?
<ralsina> mmcc: window.menubar() gives it to you IIRC :-)
<mmcc> well, to make things more fun, when it does its magic that moves the action into the app menu from wherever you have it, it appears to create a new QAction and does not copy the objectName
<ralsina> make that menuBar
<ralsina> oh, screw it then
<mmcc> and window.menubar() shouldn't work, because we've explicitly created one with no parent window, so it's still around after the window goes away...
<mmcc> I know, right/
<mmcc> ?
<ralsina> mmcc: you would have to keep a reference to it somewhere
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe in a member of the tray icon's object
<ralsina> mmcc: but yikes
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, that was the problem I was having yesterday. I'm just keeping it alive in main
<ralsina> yes but that means you can't reach it from the tests, right?
<mmcc> well, you can, because I have a function that's returning the new parentless menubar, and I'm just saving its return value in main
<ralsina> ok
<mmcc> the mp is here : https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/catch-quit/+merge/127605
<mmcc> just pushed that update
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, waiting for the diff to catchup
<gatox> eod here....... see you tomorrow people........ time to rest for gatox
<mmcc> ralsina - cool. I'm open to suggestions for moving that code around, btw.
<ralsina> bye gatox
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<mmcc> bye gatox, see you tomorrow
<ralsina> mmcc: we can do tests for install_platform_event_handlers itself
<ralsina> mmcc: so I would do a test that checks that the menubar has an action in it with the right shortcut
<ralsina> mmcc: and one that checks it triggers the right thing
<mmcc> ralsina: those are the tests I was just complaining about…
<ralsina> mmcc: so, for the first, maybe findChildren could work, since you have the original menubar
<ralsina> mmcc: and for the second, I would patch QAction to be a fake action
<mmcc> oh, I see, just test the returned menubar, and trust that it is actually in the right place
<ralsina> mmcc: exactly, trust magic to do its work
<ralsina> so it's not perfect coverage but it's *some* coverage
<ralsina> also, you could run start and then generate a cmd-q and see what happens ;-)
<mmcc> ok, going back through my undo history…
<ralsina> via QApplication.event()
<mmcc> so, menubar.findChild(QtGui.QAction, "objname") should find a QAction that I called .setObjectName("objname") on, right?
<ralsina> mmcc: yesss
 * ralsina has never used that
<mmcc> nope
<ralsina> mmcc: you could just do menubar.the_action = QAction(foo) and find it that way
<ralsina> mmcc: although that quickly approaches the "useless test" line
<mmcc> it's really doing something weird behind my back here. I am setting a name on both the qaction and the menu that I add to the menubar, then returning the menubar.
<ralsina> mmcc: do you set the parent of the action to be the menubar?
<ralsina> mmcc: just in case
<mmcc> interesting :)
<ralsina> I would expect it to reparent, but maybe it doesn't
<mmcc> I have been setting the parent of the action to be the app
<ralsina> haha!
<mmcc> but I don't have a good reason for that…
<ralsina> mmcc: welcome to impedance mismatch city, population Qt and garbage collectors ;-)
<mmcc> whee
<ralsina> you can either try to find the qaction via the app, or check app.actions() or make the menubar the parent
<ralsina> one or more of the three should work*
<ralsina> (* maybe none works)
<mmcc> making the menubar the parent worked.
<mmcc> so I can test the function but I can't test the magic.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any ideas on this error from a q user? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258871/
<mmcc> joshuahoover: I recognize that, it was fixed recently
<joshuahoover> mmcc: oh yeah?
<mmcc> joshuahoover: well, probably. I'm looking again
<joshuahoover> mmcc: i noticed we just landed a new u1-client package so it's possible it's fixed there
<dobey> joshuahoover: it's fixed. but installing gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1 will also resolve it
<ralsina> joshuahoover: looking
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes, fixed in today's package
<joshuahoover> dobey, ralsina, mmcc: thanks guys :)
<mmcc> ok ralsina, I pushed a test that checks the triggered function on the qaction. I don't think I can test the key shortcut, as that's part of the magic. note that I don't set a key shortcut on the action myself
<ralsina> 1st EOD for me. Will be back for a quick check tonight, if anyone needs reviews just say it here :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: looking
<ralsina> had not noticed that the shortcut was magical :-/
<mmcc> yep
<ralsina> I am tempted to say 'why' but will not
<ralsina> mmcc: just to make me happy, what happens if you create the menubar and put no action there?
<mmcc> you mean, what happens to the test?
<ralsina> mmcc: IRL, does it work?
<mmcc> or what happens to the app when you run it?
<ralsina> because I don't see how this action gets triggered IRL, so I am thinking qt is adding a second one
<mmcc> if I create a menubar but don't add anything to it? let's see…
<mmcc> yes, I think Qt always creates its own set of QActions for the 'required' menu items, and if you have versions it 'moves' them by just copying their connections…
<mmcc> but I'm not 100% sure
<ralsina> mmcc: because the problem here may be something else and you are fixing it by keeping the menubar reference
<mmcc> not sure I understand, what problem am I fixing?
<ralsina> mmcc: the cmd-q
<ralsina> "the cmd-q not closing things correctly" problem
<mmcc> So, at the bottom of all this, there's an actual NSApplication running, which loads a menu from an actual .nib file, and those are things I understand - there will always be a menu with a quit menu item because it's there in the nib that the NSApplication class loads… The issue is what Qt decides to hook up to the signals it gets from that item
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> I don't see how it goes from "this action says quit" to "let's connect the action's callback to this item in the menu"
<ralsina> so I am guessing that maybe the problem is something else and it's being avoided as a side effect of creating our own QMenuBar and/or keeping a reference to it
<ralsina> in which case we would not need to add the QAction to it
<ralsina> and less code == less things that can break
<mmcc> well, the docs say that it's doing a merging step on the menus in the outermost menu bar, it matches 'quit' or 'exit' and "moves" that action to the default menu placement for os x
<mmcc> http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/4.8/qmenubar.html#qmenubar-on-mac-os-x
<ralsina> ok then, that's how it works :-)
<ralsina> so, good, I'll do the review and have it ready before your AM
<mmcc> sounds good, thanks :)
 * mmcc was looking at qt code to see where exactly it does that
<ralsina> also explains why we could never find stuff with findChild before, because it's moved
<dobey> what happened to gatox?
<ralsina> dobey: he EODed
<dobey> right, i figured as much now; but last i saw of him was "i'll go back to poking on mac where those tests fail for me"
<ralsina> dobey: he also had a headache
<dobey> anyway, i don't know why those tests failed in tarmac on quantal; i tried on my laptop and updated the tarmac instance and tried again, and they worked, so tried the branch merging again with tarmac, and it merged fine :-/
<ralsina> dobey: they always worked on precise, too
<dobey> i do wonder what happened with mandel though. he said he was about to propose a branch to fix the SSO tests, and then went EOD
<ralsina> dobey: probably ran out of time
<dobey> ralsina: right, but precise doesn't have the new qt, which seems to be an annoying point
<ralsina> no branches pushed for sso from mandel today
<dobey> though i don't know what version of qt we're using on mac
<dobey> yeah, i looked at that already :)
<ralsina> dobey: 4.8.1 last I checked but mmcc knows better
<mmcc> yes, 4.8.1
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> then definitely not qt changes causing those failures
<ralsina> same as in precise, too. Maybe a patch in the Q package?
<mmcc> well, that's what I'm using. there's nothing in the buildout that enforces the qt version… but that's only on macos
<mmcc> I'm not sure I follow the context here, but fyi it's possible that gatox has a new Qt on his mac…
<dobey> that could be too
<mmcc> since he just installed stuff this week
<ralsina> yes, I have old stuff
<ralsina> we could lock 4.8.1 so we stay in the same version as Precise, though
<ralsina> les moving parts
<dobey> ralsina: could be a patch in the q version, but i doubt it. could be an issue in 4.8.3; or could be another issue
<ralsina> fewer
<dobey> i suspect another issue for the cp tests at this point
<dobey> the SSO proxy tests issue is definitely qt
<ralsina> dobey: agreed
<ralsina> now, really taking a break
<ralsina> see you later/tomorrow
<dobey> cheers ralsina
<mmcc> I'm just going to leave this here:     [newItem setTag:long(static_cast<QAction *>(action->action))];
<mmcc> that's Qt abusing an integer ID field in an NSMenuItem object to store a pointer to a QAction
<dobey> ah well, have a good evening all
<briancurtin> well, there goes another day of excellent fun in debugging
#ubuntuone 2012-10-04
<ralsina> mmcc: ouch!
<ralsina> mmcc: the worst part is that probably there is no other way to do it
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTai1> Good morning all! :)
<rye> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1061490
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061490 in Ubuntu One Client "AttributeError: 'Upload' object has no attribute 'path' in status/aggregator.py upload_started/finished" [High,Confirmed]
<ralsina> rye: probably because of facundo's branch :-(
<ralsina> rye: we'll take a look today
<rye> ralsina: it applies to upload and download too
<ralsina> rye: ack
<ralsina> rye: that branch breaks the "recent transfers" menu because it makes the commands have no path
<ralsina> rye: so I think we'll revert it. What was that fixing?
<ralsina> or we need to get the path from the mdid.
<ralsina> afk school run, will beback in an hour or so
<gatox_> good morning
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero, wtf?
<mandel> gatox_, che, stop changing your nickname!
<mandel> gatox_, morning! do you have a P machine?
<gatox_> mandel, was trying..... it doesn't let me set gatox as my nickname
<gatox_> mandel, P? nop
<mandel> gatox_, do you have it registered? if you do, then just use ghost
<gatox_> mandel, yes, i have it registered
<mandel> gatox_, I need to see if the tests work ok in P after a change I made in sso to fix the broken proxy tests
<mandel> gatox_, hen use ghost and kick out whatever is using it
<mandel> s/hen/then
<rye> under win8 the firewall settings we implant are not enough - the user is still asked to permit the access to the network
<facundobatista> ralsina, rye, don't revert it, but get the path from mdid at init
<facundobatista> (and update the path when it's being get now)
<facundobatista> ralsina, rye, also, clearly is a missing test that my branch didn't break
<facundobatista> ralsina, rye, I'll be more than happy to review this branch
<facundobatista> btw, hola a todos!
 * mandel is very disappointed with apt-get build-dep ubuntu-sso-client
<facundobatista> ralsina, I can do the branch, but it'd need to wait to a freaky friday, and this friday I'm in sprint, so it's next one
<gatox> mandel, question....... do we really know that connect_signal, to connect u1-cp to some signals from u1-client is actually working on windows and mac?
<mandel> gatox, signals do work we have tests for that which do the entire dance, what is the problem you have?
<gatox> mandel, i have a signal that i see how the data from u1-client arrives, but for some reason never call the actual function (the last callback in that series of callbacks) that is going to process that
<mandel> gatox, may I see the code?
<gatox> mandel, u1-cp and u1-client in trunk..... u1-cp: share_links file, line 88 is where the signal is being connected
 * mandel looks
<mandel> gatox, and this works on linux yet not in the others, right?
<gatox> mandel, yap.....
<gatox> mandel, i'm trying to find out why.......
<gatox> mandel, it seems that the info is coming..... but in some part of the last processes... in wait_for_signals..... the proper callback is not called
<mandel> gatox, I did find out why :)
<gatox> mandel, please tell me!!!!!!
<mandel> gatox, let me double check first :)
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, lp:ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/ipc/perspective_broker.py => signal_mapping
<mandel> gatox, PublicFilesList is not there
<gatox> mandel, yes, and it says: 'PublicFilesList': ('public_files', 'on_public_files_list_cb'),
<gatox> do you have u1-client up to date?
<ralsina> good morning gatox,mandel
<ralsina> facundobatista: ping?
<gatox> ralsina, hi mister!
<mandel> gatox, hm.. true
<facundobatista> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> facundobatista: your branch in u1-client breaks the sync menu
<facundobatista> ralsina, did you read what I wrote? ^
<ralsina> facundobatista: because it uses command.path
<ralsina> facundobatista: oops, no, wil do
<ralsina> facundobatista: ok, so I will do it
<ralsina> facundobatista: is it evil if I make _get_current_path not private and use that?
<facundobatista> ralsina, use it from __init__
<ralsina> facundobatista: and set self.path and change nothing else
<facundobatista> ralsina, I mean, why make it not private?
<ralsina> facundobatista: to use command.get_current_path instead of command.path
<facundobatista> ralsina, no, no, give the responsability of knowing the path to the command
<ralsina> facundobatista: ok then, I think I got it
<mandel> gatox, lets look in a diff place, what about ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py
<ralsina> if alecu is feeling better I am throwing it at him anyway ;-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, just add         self.path = self._get_current_path(mdid)
<facundobatista> ralsina, at the end of Upload's __init__
<facundobatista> ralsina, and tests in the dbus/api part so it doesn't get broken again
<mandel> gatox, we need to find where is the signal raised
<ralsina> facundobatista: right
<gatox> mandel, what about that... i added def get_public_files(self): in SyncdaemonPublicFiles
<mandel> gatox, that is calling the action q event, which does not raise a signal, right?
<gatox> mandel, that is executing GetPublicFiles
 * gatox hates this endless list of calls
<mandel> gatox, which then pushes and event to the event q, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> gatox, so, lets find what does the eventq do with that event :)
<mandel> gatox, I'm talking outloud heheh
<gatox> mandel, we can start there...... or we can start in the part where the signal started to being sent
<gatox> because the first part of that work
<mandel> gatox, ok, where is that?
<gatox> mandel, just a sec....
<gatox> mandel, i was able to track it until wait_for_signals in ubuntuone/platform/tools/__init__.py..... i see in the args var, the info i need...... and the _success_handler inner method is being called, but after that........ i assume d.callback should call the proper function, but that never happens, and i get lost at that point
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, tested it on P and Q and tests do pass in both (proxy tests I mean)
<mandel> gatox, we are looking at PublicFilesList signal, is that correct?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<gatox> mandel, because asking the public files is a 2 steps things....... you ask..... and the answer come in the signal
<mandel> gatox, do you know if _success_handler is called (the callback defined inside wait_for_signals)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<gatox> mandel, yes, that's the part i know is being called...... and "args" contain the proper info...... but after that, i couldn't follow it anymore, not even with pdb
<mandel> gatox,  ok :)
<gatox> mandel, my tracking ends at d.callback(args)  inside _success_handler
<mandel> gatox, the result of the signal, what is it?
<mandel> gatox, a list, at thingy
<gatox> mandel, a really big list of file info, if you share a lot of files
<gatox> ralsina, do you know if alecu is ok?
<ralsina> gatox: haven't heard since yesterday, when he was going to get checked
<mandel> gatox, I find this funny => response, = yield d
<ralsina> gatox: didn't want to call him too early
<mandel> gatox, that comma, is there on purpose
<ralsina> gatox: he asked for yesterday as a sick day late last night, didn't ask for today, so I am guessing he'll show up
<gatox> mandel, where are you looking at?
<mandel> ralsina, I was thinking the same, I though of sending him an sms at spanish noon, then I realize what time it was in BA
<ralsina> mandel: yeah, bad idea :-)
<ralsina> I'll ping him at 11AM and let you guys know
<ralsina> hi ho, hi ho, off to the call I go
<mandel> gatox, if you have a list and do result, = [first, second, last] you will get a value error
<gatox> mandel, omg..... that comma
<mandel> gatox, yest, that comma, what is it doing there?
<mandel> gatox, have you started using vim? hehehehe
<gatox> mandel, I DON'T KNOW
 * gatox start hurting himself
<mandel> gatox, that might then have a errback because you have inlinecallbacks and then everything might go who knows where :)
<gatox> mandel, i'll test that now!
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me know if it was that little bastard :)
<gatox> mandel, if it is that...... is going to be the craziest bug..... that was killing me since tuesday
<mandel> lol
<mandel> ralsina, is not only the proxy tests that fail in Q, the following failure related to qt happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259896/
<mandel> ralsina, I did not dig more than I was supposed to (just fixed the proxy issue)
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm that maybe was part of the problem..... but is not working yet....
<mandel> gatox, well, we are moving ahead, what happens now?
<gatox> the same
<mandel> gatox, that would explain why you were not getting a value error, if you have result, = l where l is a list with more than one element you should get an unpack error
<mandel> gatox, let me have lunch and we get deeper, ok?
<gatox> mandel, yes...... i'll keep looking in the meanwhile
<mandel> gatox, ok, that sounds great, can you do something also
<mandel> gatox, when you do yield d
<mandel> please add a try except to see if there was an error
<gatox> mandel, ack, thx!
<gatox> will try
<mandel> gatox, remember that inlineCallbacks does a lot of magic, and will convert errbacks in exceptions
<mandel> ralsina, FYI there have been updates in the PreviewState machine in the dash which means that we are a smaller hack atm
<mandel> ralsina, will explain the last bug to them to see if we can get that fix and we are just as hacky as we were supposed to be :)
<ralsina> mandel|lunch: ok, just don't break it because I keep telling people it's finished ;-)
<mmcc> hi folks.
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> hi mmcc
<ralsina> mmcc: still reviewing your branch, I fell asleep last night :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: cool. So did I!
<ralsina> mmcc: code looks good, tests look good, running them on mac then +1ng
<mmcc> ralsina: nice!
<mmcc> btw, I just really for-real fixed bug 1056332 - my previous 'fix' stopped leaks but did not actually free anything, d'oh :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056332 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "daemon accumulates high memory usage over time" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056332
<ralsina> mmcc: well, leaking a fixed amount is just as good as not leaking ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: how about allocating and never freeing every single FSEvent object?
<ralsina> mmcc: suboptimal!
<ralsina> ;-)
<mmcc> no kidding!
<ralsina> facundobatista: just FYI adding the calls to _get_current_path in init breaks a bunch of tests where _get_current_path fails because there is no key for the mdid, so the branch is going to get a bit larger
<facundobatista> ralsina, no problem
<ralsina> facundobatista: also, some tests still were creating Up/Downloads passing paths
<facundobatista> ralsina, oh, I missed them :(
<ralsina> Estoy ahí de no hacer pie ;-)
<ralsina> facundobatista: the good news is, this makes them all fail ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 get a good second review though
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks!
<alecu> und... hello!
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: pong!
<gatox> alecu, hey! how are you?
<alecu> gatox: I'm feeling great today :P
<gatox> alecu, awesome!
<alecu> gatox: I'm starting a bit late because I had a parent's meeting at kinder
<gatox> alecu, we were worried
<alecu> gatox: I felt really like crap on tuesday, and it turned up to be an arrhytmia. Which means that my heart was beating jungle-style.
<gatox> alecu, :S
<alecu> gatox: so I spent the tue morning in a hospital in Colonia. Then I got home late, and I spent wed doing some checkups in my local hospital.
<alecu> gatox: anyway, I seem to be ok now. They still want to do some more exams on me....
<gatox> alecu, you should..... don't play with those things
<alecu> gatox: it was a bit scary yes. I hope this scares me enough to start doing some exercise besides boardgames and the arduino :P
<gatox> :P jeje
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<dobey> sigh bug #951992
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 951992 in openSUSE "Ubuntu One for GNU/Linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951992
<ralsina> alecu: you can do boardgames in a walking machine
<alecu> hola there boss. I'm sorry I'm starting late, I had a parent's meeting at kinder
<ralsina> alecu: just have to find a gym that has two face to face :-)
<ralsina> alecu: or a little table between them
<alecu> ralsina: and sweat-proof boards and cards
<ralsina> alecu: gloves
<alecu> ralsina: I guess that using gloves in a walking machine is a recipe for dehydration
<ralsina> alecu: hmmm... good? ;-)
<dobey> mandel|lunch: this works on both precise and quantal?
<ralsina> alecu: in any case, I am doing a u1-client branch, I may have to bother you and or dump it on you later
<alecu> ralsina: sounds great!
<ralsina> alecu: I *think* I have it under control, but it's not exacty my forte
<alecu> ralsina, gatox, anything else I can help with?
<mmcc> alecu, do you feel like a quick review of a mac branch?
<mmcc> this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/catch-quit/+merge/127605
<alecu> mmcc: sure!
<alecu> mmcc: btw: how did you solve the issue with the quit signal being sent after the reactor was stopped?
<mmcc> alecu, I avoided it. this menu trick lets me catch the quit event without hooking into the reactor
<alecu> mmcc: awesome then!
<gatox> brb........... need to reboot
<mmcc> be back in a bit, need to feed a kid (my own)
<mandel> dobey, yes, it does
<mandel> dobey, at least, tests pass in both
<dobey> mandel: great
<dobey> ralsina: can you review it please? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-proxy-q/+merge/127995
<mandel> gatox, have you gone further in the bug hunt?
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<chaselivingston> mmcc: what do you think about adding that script i made to your shared folder so testers have an easier time of getting logs?
<gatox> mandel, nop..... i'm testing some stuff on mac now
<ralsina> If you guys ever feel our software stack is precarious, at least remember we are not doing this for a living: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MiYtvbK4JY&feature=player_embedded
<mandel> gatox, let me know when you want to get back to it
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i don't want to bother you too much...... but will ping you when necessary :P
<gatox> thx!
<gatox> ralsina, jeje that looks like a lot of fun!
<ralsina> gatox: to me *doing* it looks like a lot of work and a chance to get bonked in the head. Designing it does look like a lot of fun though ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, our ipc feels that way
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> mandel: with 75% less axes
<mandel> and 75% more naked men
<dobey> ralsina: i don't know, if it pays well enough, building a bunch of rube goldberg machines for a living doesn't seem so bad. :)
<ralsina> mandel: we are supposed to be dressed while working.
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but enough about our work! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, there is a reason why we use mumble
<gatox> LOL
 * ralsina sends patch to the employee handbook
<ralsina> damn running tests on u1cp takes a while on ubuntu now, too
<dobey> yes :(
<dobey> tests == slow
<ralsina> just the action_queue tests take about 25 minutes
<ralsina> darned slow disk I have
<dobey> also, lol at people who try raid5 and then are like "omg this sucks what did i do, how can i undo and keep my data?!"
<ralsina> dobey: haha, raid5 doesn't suck *that* much,it's just about 20% slower on writes :-)
<ralsina> I once had a custmer that asked for a setup of software raid5 with non-homogeneous disks
<ralsina> turns out one disk was *really* slow, so performance went to the basement, but that's a corner case
<dobey> ralsina: well, it sucks if you have no idea what you're doing, which is the only explanation for asking "how do i un-raid my raid  without buying more disks to store the data?"
<ralsina> well, ye
<ralsina> if they were willing to buy disks they would not go raid5
<grammoboy> I guess its possible to use ubuntu one in ubuntu vbox, right?
<ralsina> grammoboy: sure
<grammoboy> there doesn't seem to exist a package for debian unfortunately
<grammoboy> so Debian users should use dropbox I guess :/
<grammoboy> hm
<dobey> well, raid5 or 6 is probably the only two you'd use if you ever wanted to add more disks to the array at a later time
<grammoboy> and osx?
<ralsina> grammoboy: we are working on a osx version
<grammoboy> ralsina, any idea when it will be released?
<ralsina> grammoboy: "soon"
<grammoboy> ralsina, why not a debian version
<ralsina> grammoboy: sorry but am not allowed to give dates :-)
<dobey> grammoboy: we aren't directly in debian, but you could probably add our stable PPA sources to the appropriately matched version of debian to what that version of ubuntu is based on, and install the packages
<grammoboy> which is better, dropbox or ubuntu one?
<grammoboy> ...
<dobey> grammoboy: even if we supported debian, there's basically no way we could actually support any version of debian outside of unstable or experimental
<ralsina> grammoboy: well, we develop ubuntu one, would it surprise you if we tell you ubuntu one? ;-)
 * grammoboy /join #drobox
<grammoboy> *dropbox
<grammoboy> they say dropbox
<grammoboy> ok my friends are making accounts for dropbox right now
<grammoboy> am I a fool if I ask to open a ubuntu one account instead
<grammoboy> in term in functionality, stability on windows, mobile etc?
<dobey> why would you let someone else make your decisions?
<grammoboy> is a question making someone else a decision?
<grammoboy> that strange reasoning
<grammoboy> don't get me wrong, I'll make that decision
<dobey> you're asking ubuntu one developers to tell you which service to choose. we're going to tell you ubuntu one, obviously
<grammoboy> but you probably now how well ubuntu one is working
<dobey> but i mean, you shouldn't let your friends decide which service you should use; you should decide yourself
<dobey> u1 works fine
<chaselivingston> hi grammoboy: i'm w/ user support for u1, i'd be glad to chat w/ you privately if you have any questions about the service
<grammoboy> no thanks :)
<grammoboy> I'm more for a public debate :)
<grammoboy> it irritates me a bit that dropbox can be used on Debian and Ubuntu One not, but alas
<dobey> you can use ubuntu one on debian
<grammoboy> tell me where I can find the Debian packages
<grammoboy> please
<ralsina> grammoboy: we are here to develop the software and to assist users, public debate is not really our thing.
<ralsina> grammoboy: which debian version?
<grammoboy> squeeze
<grammoboy> testing
<grammoboy> *err
<dobey> grammoboy: lack of official packages does not mean you cannot use it on debian. the clients are open source. you are free to install them
<grammoboy> you probably know that it's bad practice to install Ubuntu packages on Debian
<grammoboy> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<grammoboy> they can do it
<ralsina> grammoboy: sorry to ask this, but what exactly do you expect to hear? "Sorry I have been hiding these Debian packages, here you have them"?
<dobey> that's great
<ralsina> grammoboy: currently, if you want to use ubuntu one on Debian, the recommended way is to install the ubuntu packages.
<dobey> dropbox doesn't really support debian. they provide the same deb for both debian and ubuntu; and they install their own versions of everything in a private directory
<grammoboy> anyway, it would be nice if you would provide debian packages in the future
<dobey> you are more than welcome to package ubuntu one for debian.
<dobey> as i said before, it is open source
<grammoboy> that's it's open source is a good thing
<grammoboy> anyway, need to go
<grammoboy> ciao
<chaselivingston> well that was interesting
<dobey> i think he was trying to troll us
<dobey> but he didn't attend Berkeley in the 60s, so doomed from the start
<ralsina> "but all my friends are using dropbox!"
<chaselivingston> haha
<ralsina> I was going to use the "if all your friends jumped off a bridge" move but I am saving it for my son.
<chaselivingston> i feel like he was probably about 13
<mmcc> That reminds me of an idea I had when I wanted to experiment with machine learning - train a classifier to learn people's age and use it to filter out Hacker News posts by anyone under a certain age…
<mmcc> instead I trained myself to just not read Hacker News any more, that's going really well
<mandel> gatox, please => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-proxy-q/+merge/127995
<gatox> on it
<briancurtin> are we doing a mumble call?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: see my previous comment above while you were gone ^^^
<ralsina> yes, mumble today
<mandel> chaselivingston, ralsina, I was going for the : 'don't let your friends choose your gf, you will get the ugly one'
<mandel> but I was late :-*(
<chaselivingston> haha
<mmcc> oh chaselivingston, right - saw it, sounds like a good idea.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: you can download it at http://people.canonical.com/~chaselivingston/scripts/mac-logs.dmg
<mandel> so, mumble, right?
<dobey> oh right, thursday
<mmcc> chaselivingston: added it, thanks
<ralsina> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<ralsina> trying to fix the mic, just a sec
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, np\
<ralsina> alecu: mumble
<dobey> mmcc: are you deaf or mute?
<mmcc> dobey both!
<mandel> ralsina, you have to fix the mike!
<mandel> hehehehehehe
<mmcc> ok, working now
<gatox> mandel, i have some test failing here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-proxy-q/+merge/127995
<mandel> gatox, running the tests in my q works..
<mandel> wtf!
<gatox> mandel, you know....... "the universe of gatox's machine"
<gatox> mandel, did you do a clean install?? i did an upgrade
<mandel> gatox, I upgraded
<mandel> gatox, there is another bug
<gatox> mandel, qt version here: 4.8.3.... if it helps you in something
<mandel> gatox, can you run the tests from trunk and tell me if test_ssl_fail is ran?
<gatox> mandel, yap..... let me run the tests
<gatox> mandel, i get this for trunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260156/
<mandel> gatox, that is normal
<mandel> dobey, did you ran the tests in q?
<dobey> gatox: the proxy tests pass for me in quantal in mandel's branch
<mandel> so is gatox machine yet again...
<dobey> gatox: i do get that first failure in your paste though
<gatox> my machine just say: muejejeje
<dobey> hahaha
<gatox> mandel, let me know if i can do "anything" from here
<joshuahoover> ralsina, dobey: so users who upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 get u1 uninstalled?
<mandel> gatox, well, it does not make bloody sense for the to fail
<dobey> joshuahoover: no; the icon disappears from the unity launcher, for the currently logged-in user
<dobey> mandel: hahahah, bueno
<ralsina> joshuahoover: what dobey said. It even keeps working.
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, and the workaround is for users is?
<joshuahoover> that almost made sense
<ralsina> joshuahoover: open control panel and pin it to the launcher
<briancurtin> ralsina: speaking of holidays, im going to enter a swap day for monday (columbus day)
<dobey> joshuahoover: run it from the dash, right-click on the icon in the launcher, and pin it
<gatox> mandel, this is what i did: bzr branch........ cd...... ./run-tests
<ralsina> briancurtin: go ahead
<joshuahoover> ralsina, dobey: k, thanks...i'll make sure this gets in the release notes and we add an faq for it
<mandel> gatox, can you add a pdb in where it fails and tell be what is self.name and the value of proxy
<mandel> gatox, is in the _set_proxy method
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i'll do that..... give me a sec
<ralsina> joshuahoover: sorry we didn't catch this in time for a fix, but Q has been such a moving target we only started updating our real boxes these last two weeks :-(
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yeah, i know...lots of moving parts this release
<gatox> mmcc, question..... are you creating the package for mac today?? so i know how much time i have to test the part of the signal thing.... or move to the workaround
<dobey> ralsina: even for people already running q, it would have happened for them during an apt-get update, when we dropped the installer package
<mmcc> gatox: yes I am creating it today. you can post a branch somewhere any time today, I'll probably do the package at the end of the day
<ralsina> gatox, mmcc: I would like it if mmcc does it today before his EOD so it's in place tomorrow eary
<ralsina> early
<dobey> gatox, mandel: i do keep seeing this error now though: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1260172/
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc ack..... i'll have a really quick lunch...... and if i don't figure it out what's going on in a couple of minutes more..... i'll move to the other solution
<mandel> dobey, yes, that happens here to and I mentioned to ralsina already
<mandel> dobey, I hope gatox has a better idea than me on that code, I've never touched the overlay code
<dobey> it's also a bit weird that i am now seeing 2 overlays when starting cp
<ralsina> dobey: that has been happening for a while
<mmcc> dobey: I've been seeing that for a while now
<dobey> ah
<mmcc> I think it's related to the fix for the race to get credentials a while back. now some code that used to fail fast is waiting.
<mmcc> but I'm not sure, since I can't explain quickly why it used to fail fast then eventually show the username most of the time anyway :)
<ralsina> alecu, facundobatista: reviews please https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/el-sendero-de-warren-sanchez/+merge/128049
<alecu> ralsina: looking
<mmcc> briancurtin: I'm curious about the exe finding problems you're having. I'm suspicious of how we're adding 'python' in ubuntu_sso.utils.get_bin_cmd and potentially also adding 'python.exe' in the qt runner.
<gatox> ralsina, jeje why warren sanchez?
<ralsina> gatox: the problem is with paths. Path is sendero. "El sendero de warren sanchez" is awesome :-)
<gatox> jejeje
<mmcc> also briancurtin I'm wondering why you tweeted about WPIAL last weekend.
<briancurtin> mmcc: im going to try the trunk installer shortly and see if theres any issues there. from source it seems that at least part of the system is working, because i can see in U1CP when it gets the CredentialsError that SSO raised it, so they are communicating
<gatox> mandel, this is crazy..... if i do ./run-tests the tests from webclient fails....... if i do: u1trial ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient everything works....... ideas?
 * gatox is not having a great week
<mmcc> briancurtin: right. remember that SSO backend and the SSO gui are two different executable paths to find though…
<mandel> gatox, this in ubuntu, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<gatox> Q
<mandel> QQQQQQrazy!
<briancurtin> mmcc: ha! i went to st. vincent college out in latrobe and was in town for our alumni baseball game. i was staying with a buddy up in chippewa on friday, then in latrobe on saturday. we caught the news friday night or saturday morning and it was like 20 minutes straight of football coverage
<dobey> ralsina: i'm poking dx about fixing the unity bug
<mandel> gatox, hm.. can you check the reactor that is used?
<mandel> ralsina, great branches names and they even have some logic behind them!
<mmcc> briancurtin: hey, small world. I grew up in Murrysville.
<dobey> what was the bug # for the u1 disappears on upgrade to q issue?
<briancurtin> mmcc: what i've been doing is start ubuntu-sso-login, ubuntuone-syncdaemon, then ubuntuone-control-panel-qt -- this is the last way i knew it to work. i have also sometimes additionally started "ubuntu-sso-login-qt --app_name 'Ubuntu One' --login_only" (before U1CP)
<ralsina> dobey: awesome!
<ralsina> mandel: thanks!
<mmcc> briancurtin: so, you're starting all those manually, like in separate terminals? yikes. ideally you just start ubuntuone-control-panel-qt and as long as SSO is in your PYTHONPATH it should figure its paths out… I thought I had it working that way, but obviously it wasn't thoroughly tested :)
<briancurtin> mmcc: let me try that again. i know that should work, but i end up liking different terminals to see the logging separately
<mmcc> but it should still work if you start them separately too…
<dobey> ralsina: was there a bug # for that?
<mmcc> yeah, makes sense
<ralsina> dobey: not AFAIK
<briancurtin> mmcc: ah yeah, when you start u1cp and let it take care of everything else, "No module named dirspec.utils"...which reminds me of the pkg_resources issue, which just seemed to have gone away
<mmcc> briancurtin: ah right, that reminds me that there is a ton of manual PYTHONPATH setting when I run things from source
<mmcc> for example, running controlpanel for mac: U1_DEBUG=1 PYTHONPATH=$PYTHONPATH:.:../dirspec:../ubuntuone-client:../ubuntu-sso-client/:../ubuntuone-storage-protocol:../ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/python:../python-macfsevents/build/lib.macosx-10.7-x86_64-2.7/ python bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<mmcc> note that dirspec is on there. I guess I didn't put it in the pre-set path for the buildout-generated python
<mmcc> I'm going to feel bad if you've been fighting something I just left out of the buildout and didn't document well enough :\
<mmcc> huh, weird. the current buildout does put dirspec and dev-tools in the generated path
<briancurtin> i'll fiddle around there and see what's up. i added dirspec and devtools manually to the sys.path in bin/python-script.py since they come from source and not eggs
<briancurtin> really? i thought i had to add mine manually
<mmcc> well, that's a change I made recently when I tried to improve the buildout
<briancurtin> mmcc: is that in trunk? i just set this machine up fresh two weeks ago and had to append the paths to dirspec and devtools checkouts, since i thought we never figured out how to get buildout to add a bzr checkout to the path, only eggs
<mmcc> it should be… checking
<dobey> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1061715
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061715 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher items removed when .desktop file disappears for running sessions" [Undecided,New]
<briancurtin> i noticed that the buildout.cfg had seen a good bit of changes. maybe its just windows specific that it didnt do anything fancy with dirspec/devtools
<mmcc> yeah, it was merged on august 17
<mmcc> the new thing is that instead of putting the paths in the python script it generates, it creates a 'development' directory next to parts/ and there's a site.py in there
<dobey> gatox: can we get mandel's fix-proxy-q branch approved please? did you figure out why the tests failed for you? were you not actually running in his branch?
<mandel> dobey, we are atm trying to find out why..
<briancurtin> mmcc: ah, so you're working inside of that parts folder then?
<mandel> any one with a q machine to run them?
<mmcc> briancurtin so, bin/python should just put devsetup/development on the path, and devsetup/development/site.py has the code that adds the eggs and devtools and dirspec…
<dobey> mandel: i ran them in the tarmac instance, where i duplicated the issue several times, and your branch passes there
<dobey> mandel: are they failing for gatox on mac or something?
<mmcc> briancurtin: yes - maybe there's a step missing. what does your directory structure look like?
<mandel> apparently he is running an Q machine
<mandel> dobey, ^
<mmcc> briancurtin: when buildout does the 'sourcedeps' step, it should put dirspec, devtools and storage-protocol in parts/ , and the generated bin/python script should be able to see them without manually setting pythonpath
<gatox> hey! not apparently.....
<briancurtin> mmcc: i should probably start using this stuff the right way given these changes :) i do all of the buildout steps, then i created a "working" folder where i put all of my branches and whatnot. so i'm in C:\u1\working\ubuntu-sso-login-blah-branch when i should be in c:\u1\parts\development\ubuntu-sso-login-blah-branch
<gatox> dobey, mandel approved..... something weird is happening though
<briancurtin> that worked in the old revisions, i just didnt bring my setup up to speed. i'll set this up again and see what happens
<gatox> tough
<dobey> gatox: not tough
<dobey> gatox: but thanks. i am wondering about that a=2/b=1 failure though
<gatox> dobey, not tough
<gatox> dobey, yes..... i'm going to take a look at that a little bit later.... i'm moving on with the mac/windows fix now, so i can propose that and let mmcc create the packages
<mmcc> briancurtin: yeah, I only ever tested it with the code inside the buildout devsetup/parts/ directory
 * gatox reboot and lunch...... brb!
<mmcc> briancurtin: it just means you have to remember to set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR to something short so the tests work
<mmcc> briancurtin: so I'm not sure exactly how but I suspect this might explain the issues you've been having
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll give it a shot, thanks for the help
<briancurtin> ralsina, alecu: see #twisted-python3?
<mmcc> briancurtin: sure. just to be clear - the devsetup/development/ directory is just for site.py (and buildout's 'develop' eggs, but we don't use them) -- the branches you're working on go in path-to-buildout/scripts/devsetup/parts/<branchname>
<mmcc> at least, that's where buildout puts them when you use the bazaarrecipeinfrae recipe
 * mmcc shakes head at people naming things
<ralsina> briancurtin: saw it now, no idea
<mandel> ok, EOD here, I'll try to land things tom (fingers crossed)
<dobey> sigh, missing stuffs; and i need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1260260/
<dobey> ralsina: no idea, they work for nightlies PPA. i'll hop over there after lunch
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<facundobatista> ralsina, half of these docstrings are wrong:
<facundobatista> +        """All Downloads must have a path."""
<ralsina> facundobatista: oh, right
<ralsina> facundobatista: fixing now
<ralsina> <khan>copy paste y u no do what I mean!!!!</khan>
<ralsina> facundobatista: pushed the fixed docstrings, thanks!
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/128080 please ?
<facundobatista> ralsina, https://pastebin.canonical.com/75923/
<alecu> hey all, I need to run some errands and then head off to kinder.
<alecu> I'll be back later and working a bit more tonight.
<mmcc> interesting, so we don't currently handle dropped events in linux either… AFAICT, IN_Q_OVERFLOW just gets logged, but should probably trigger a rescan or something, right?
<mmcc> (I was looking to see what I should generate when we get dropped events in darwin, and I saw that.)
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> facundobatista: looking...
<ralsina> facundobatista: never got around to running those tests I guess :-(
<ralsina> facundobatista: was that the only one that failed?
<mmcc> dobey, is the plan for ubuntuone-client-data to eventually replace the contents of (eg.) ubuntuone-control-panel/data ?
<mmcc> I ask because I have an icon.png that lisette wants to use for the mac menubar icon and I'm wondering where the right place to put it is
<dobey> mmcc: not entirely. but it's to have a place to store common pieces of data that we use in multiple places
<facundobatista> ralsina, didn't you do "make test"?
<dobey> mmcc: yeah, we need to put that in ubuntuone-client-data. i guess i need to help with that though
<ralsina> facundobatista: I did, but after 45 minutes I stopped looking :-(
<facundobatista> ralsina, well, you just need to look when they finish
<dobey> mmcc: when do we need to do that by?
<ralsina> facundobatista: ha, I know, will run the whole thing now
<ralsina> facundobatista: just wondering if you had so I didn't have to wait two hours before fixing these
<mmcc> dobey: well, it'd be nice to include it before the beta release next week, but I can always just replace it for my build and make a note to do it right later
<dobey> mmcc: ok, i think we can do it for that beta build next week. i was just worried we had to do it today; am a bit tied up at the moment with rushing for ubuntu release and such :)
<facundobatista> ralsina, just those errors
<ralsina> facundobatista: awesome
<mmcc> dobey: no, doesn't have to be today.
<facundobatista> ralsina, it takes 2 hours to run make test for you?
<ralsina> facundobatista: my notebook with slow disk really sucks for u1-client development. And yes, it takes ~2 hours
<ralsina> facundobatista: just action queue tests take over 25 minutes
<facundobatista> Ran 2782 tests in 862.843s
<facundobatista> ralsina, you need to get better hardware
<dobey> even on crappy hardware, it shouldn't take 2 hours to run u1client tests
<ralsina> facundobatista: it's just the slow disk, and it used to run in line 20 minutes a year ago
<dobey> hell, 862 seconds is too long
<dobey> ralsina: slow disk? what is it a 5.25" drive from 1987?
<mmcc> ralsina: I wonder if you're running into something like what I see with the client tests: it opens too many files at once and starts erroring out on darwin. maybe on linux it just gets slow
<ralsina> dobey: a 2.5" from 2010
<mmcc> I'm referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1037433
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1037433 in Ubuntu One Client "many tests fail on darwin due to too many open files" [High,New]
<ralsina> mmcc: could be but I get no errors, just a ton of HD access
<dobey> ralsina: it doesn't take that long to run the tests on my dell duo, and it's a freakin' atom with a slow disk
<ralsina> dobey: don't know the
<ralsina> n
<ralsina> dobey: this is a i5 with 4GB of RAM
<dobey> ralsina: i do know something is not right with the u1client tests though. they are using WAY TOO MUCH RAM in tarmac even
<ralsina> although I have the desktop here, but still has about 2.5GB free
<mmcc> I'd like to suggest we try fixing the tests soon - maybe after the cycle is over? The cilent tests have never been completely run on darwin AFAIK, and that makes me nervous
<ralsina> Since I hardly ever do u1-client branches, I usually don't notice
<dobey> mmcc: yeah, we need to do a lot of work on our tests i think
<ralsina> mmcc: well, we can start fixing them on darwin at any time ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well, i run the tests a lot, since i do the releases, and i run the tests whenever i make a release. although i usually do that on workstation
<mmcc> ralsina: it's not a particular test that fails, it's just around the ~500th that gets run, in whatever order
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I usually check with the other reviewer for the test suite check and just do code review and/or IRL testing
<dobey> ralsina: we can fix them everywhere at any time; we are in cherry-picking mode for stable-4-0
<mmcc> it's a systemic problem. I think it's hitting a resource limit that we either need to just raise or avoid. probably no good reason to run 500 tests concurrently anyway
<mmcc> (on darwin)
<ralsina> mmcc: we don't run them concurrently, that has to be a resource leak
<dobey> there's a reason we make the stable branches at the beginning of the cycles now :)
<ralsina> dobey: yeah. BTW: it has worked quite nicely this cycle, too! :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, leak sounds correct. I'm running it now, and it's at 79 threads
<ralsina> mmcc: that's insane
<mmcc> now 95. threads are getting created about one per test case, from what I can tell
<dobey> wtf
<mmcc> tons of unclean reactor problems too
<ralsina> mmcc: we had that on linux like a year ago
<mmcc> now 280!
<dobey> qtreactor issue?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, you are never shutting down the threads
<ralsina> dobey: the u1-client tests don't use qtreactor, do they?
<ralsina> facundobatista: pushed fix for that test, so feel free to run make check again
<dobey> ralsina: they do on mac, no?
<ralsina> dobey: not sure, at least for u1-client
<mmcc> aw crap. I just saw cmd-q getting caught, killing syncdaemon, stopping the reactor and then zombie qt just hung around.
<mmcc> I'm not happy with qtreactor
<dobey> oh, no. plain twisted is the default
<ralsina> dobey: twisted reactor
<ralsina> dobey: in fact, the suites that use qtreactor work!
<mmcc> yes, and run-mac-tests uses --reactor=twisted
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> (probably unrelated, should not be considered an endorsement of qtreactor)
<dobey> u1client tests are definitely too slow though
<ralsina> I remember some "robustness" changes mandel did that slowed them down but not this much, and not on ubuntu.
<dobey> can someone please review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/128080 asap?
<ralsina> dobey: I am
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> dobey, that appears not to have the second quoted change
<ralsina> dobey: but, you know, running tests ;-)
<dobey> mmcc: really?
<mmcc> dobey: yeah, the commit msg says it includes my change to run-mac-tests, but I don't see it in the diff.
<dobey> mmcc: ah, doh. it's already merged into stable-4-0, that one is
<mmcc> aha
<dobey> mmcc: i updated the commit msg
<dobey> mmcc: thanks for catching that :)
<mmcc> dobey: no prob
<ralsina> dobey: other than that, +1, works and everything
<dobey> great
<mmcc> yeah, looks fine.
<mmcc> ralsina, do you remember the other day we were looking at how qtreactor creates its own event loop? any idea why it does that instead of just calling QApplication.exec()?
<dobey> man, maybe i've just been telling myself these tests aren't really that slow
<mmcc> dobey, I get the impression you often have many things going at once. maybe you just don't notice? :)
<dobey> they are *still* running, on my workstation
<mmcc> or maybe it's the RAID
<ralsina> mmcc: let me check the code, I think I know
<dobey> mmcc: probably, i'm usually quite busy
<ralsina> dobey: see?
<dobey> mmcc: not the RAID. the big raid is on my server. haven't got on on workstation yet
<mmcc> heh. was kidding anyway :) RAAAAAID
 * ralsina may sneak a SSD into his letter to santa
<mmcc> ralsina: do it, that stuff is great stuff
<ralsina> mmcc: I still miss my Asus eee 701's 4GB SSD :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: I had it cold booting in 6 seconds
<mmcc> that's not enough gigabytes
<dobey> Ran 2778 tests in 759.960s
<dobey> that's on my workstation; core i7 3770S, 16GB RAM, and slow-ish disks (5400 RPM i think)
<dobey> but they are still SATA III or II at least, so not all that slow
<ralsina> mmcc: I had my whole PyQt dev setup + sysadmin toolkit and still had 1.2GB free. Plenty of room to type :-)
<dobey> and over 10 minutes for that is insane
<mmcc> ralsina, nice! I remember using RAM disks on old macs to speed rebooting. loved that stuff
<dobey> anyway, brb. gotta run for a few
<mmcc> whoa, I googled ram disk and people are really still advocating that for OS X (!) such a bad idea
<ralsina> mmcc: well, if it's all contiguous, in the fast side of a slow disk... ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I don't follow
<ralsina> mmcc: qtreactor it uses its own event loop because it interleaves stuff
<ralsina> mmcc: if it used exec_() then the twisted deferreds would never get triggered
<ralsina> mmcc: so it does X msecs of Qt stuff, then twisted, and loops
<mmcc> ralsina: that all makes sense, except that if you let it create the qapplication for you (by not creating it before you import reactor), it'll call exec_() on the qapplication it created… (see line 262
<ralsina> then again, it does that via a timer, so why the heck not use a timer in QApp's event loop? Dunno.
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> mmcc: now there's a nice experiment to try, just delete half that if
<ralsina> and use QCoreApplication.instance.exec_()
 * mmcc testing
<ralsina> heck, without that, it's just a class to interleave things called by a timer
<mmcc> yeah, that change makes no noticeable difference in the app's behavior
<ralsina> pffft
<ralsina> so basically that code does nothing, except break cmd-q ;-)
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<mmcc> ralsina: It only sort of tangentially breaks cmd-q. it definitely breaks the aboutToQuit signal though
<mmcc> hi gatox , what up?
<gatox> mmcc, do you know if there is a bug for the shares tab not working on mac
<gatox> ?
<mmcc> yes
<mmcc> gatox, it is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1044012
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1044012 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "file share tab tests fail on mac (and the tab doesn't work)" [High,Triaged]
<chaselivingston> mmcc: will that be fixed before the public beta?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: the shares tab? it should be - gatox is working on it now
<chaselivingston> mmcc: awesome
<chaselivingston> mmcc: just wanted to make sure i didn't need to create an faq about it not working
<gatox> mmcc, awesome, thx! i was going to propose a branch for that
<gatox> was not...... i'm going to
<chaselivingston> mmcc: when is a final build going to qa before the release?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: EOD today, QA will look at it SOD tomorrow, in like 10 hours or something
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok, will that build also make it in your shared folder?
<mmcc> there's a meeting scheduled in 17 hours from now I think
<mmcc> yes it will
<chaselivingston> mmcc: but we're waiting tip the 11th to release it? or are you planning on making changes between qa's feedback and the 11th?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I expect there will probably be some bugs to fix after they have at it. I expect there'll be some changes
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok cool, i suspect i'll be involved with the publicity and such once it releases, so just making sure i understand the process
<mmcc> chaselivingston: oh, if you want to understand the process, you should not be asking me
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha, well that's basically what i need to know for right now
<mmcc> ok, cool
<dobey> back
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i'm going to need to install front panel audio connectors to my workstation it seems
<gatox> dobey, why?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: as long as nothing critical appears in QA, this is it
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ok cool, good to know
<ralsina> we may cheat and fix bugs for which we are very confident they don't break other things but we really shouldn't
<ralsina> mmcc: you are building from stable-4 branch, not trunk, right?
<dobey> gatox: moving the speakers off my desk, so the headphone port will be too far away; and my rack mount case doesn't have front panel audio connections already
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm not currently, but I will for QA
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<dobey> it does however, have 3 LAN LEDs, since it's meant to be used for a server of some sort. but my motherboard has no LAN LED connections
<ralsina> dobey: hobby project opportunity! ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: one of millions i have :)
<dobey> hrmm, of course, it also moves the volume controls further from me, which is not great
<ralsina> dobey: I have a set of speakers with a "remote-in-a-cable" which works well
<ralsina> even if it feels and looks like something out of the 70
<ralsina> s
<dobey> i have a set of 2.1 speakers with a remove volume control with a headphone output as well, but they are fidgity and i don't use them any more. i'm using a set of lower end studio monitors now, with a built-in amp. might need to get a rack mount amp instead, and a different set of monitors that require an amp
<dobey> like the yamahas which are pretty nice, but also $$$$
 * mmcc still rockin' these $7 GE "computer speakers". The trick is not to ever compare them to anything that sounds good!
<ralsina> mmcc, dobey: I have a 2.1 which has way too much bass (or way too little treble, your call) but hey, it makes "beep" very nicely
<ralsina> also, my notebook has the worst speakers of any computer in the history of computing, and I can prove it in the sprint
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<gatox> mmcc, can you please show me again the line i should comment to avoid endless tests in u1-cp?
<briancurtin> mmcc: if you have a minute, mini buildout-related review https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/run-tests-update/+merge/128098
<gatox> does anyone know which is the line inn u1-cp that need to be commented in order to run tests on mac?
<mmcc> gatox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260689/
<gatox> mmcc, awesome! thanks
<mmcc> briancurtin: I'll take a look
<dobey> oops. accidentally just deleted my quantal-base.tar.gz
<dobey> whee
<dobey> but sso package is uploaded now
<dobey> so that's done at least
<ralsina> dobey: cool, so officially the Q cycle is over for us. Modulo emergencies, bugs, packaging fixes, of course :-)
<briancurtin> come on comtypes, why wont you just import. i know you want to
<briancurtin> perfect timing - an article about Dropbox using comtypes just appeared on HN
<dobey> right
<mmcc> I skimmed that article - man, writing about programming and calling COM "black magic" and comtypes a "mysterious witch doctor service"…
<ralsina> mmcc: hahaha
<briancurtin> i need to write more blog posts
<ralsina> "floats, a useful data type, or science playing god? Your call!"
<mmcc> time to trot this one out again: "I'll often drop down to node.js if I really need to be close to the metal"
<briancurtin> i want to setup a twitter bot to just post that every hour
<mmcc> briancurtin: I want to kickstarter a series of t-shirt designs based on that theme
<ralsina> mmcc: where "the metal" means "my braces" and "close" means "apply car battery"
<mmcc> there, ralsina has already done the first design
<ralsina> whoa, that dropbox blog post is the most condescending writing I have seen in a long time that was not written by me.
<briancurtin> hm, maybe i should actually read this post then
<dobey> ralsina: you must reclaim your throne
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's actually useful stuff, but the tone is amazing
<dobey> ralsina: it's almost like i wrote it?
<ralsina> dobey: CLOSE!
<dobey> not condascending enough?
<ralsina> "Today, I’ll be writing about a module that few Python users have even heard of before—comtypes. "
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> dobey: you fake it better
<briancurtin> that was a great way to start off
<ralsina> " the use of strange ritual equipment like MIDL compilers"
<briancurtin> 180k downloads on sourceforge. no one's ever heard of it
<ralsina> "what is this compiler tool witchery you describe,white man?"
<ralsina> (may not be an actual comment)
<mmcc> so briancurtin, that branch runs the tests just fine, but er, I'm getting some failures with mandel's recent proxy change in trunk… do the tests pass for you?
<briancurtin> mmcc: they don't pass, but they didn't pass before for me either...or maybe that was u1client. let me check
<briancurtin> mmcc: eh, i dont have an easy way to go back to the old way without recreating my old broken environment now that i trashed it, but yeah, some tests were failing before
<ralsina> mmcc: LINT
<mmcc> found further down on the dropbox blog, a nicely detailed post about a password strength estimator based on entropy, etc -- see https://github.com/lowe/zxcvbn
<mmcc> ralsina: ?
<ralsina> mmcc: your branch bounced because of lint
<ralsina> mmcc https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/catch-quit/+merge/127605
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, thanks. didn't get an email yet…
<ralsina> mmcc: I have planned to implement the guitar hero password scheme in a week or two
<ralsina> mmcc: this one, just in case there is more than one http://www.geekosystem.com/guitar-hero-password-system/ :-)
<mmcc> cool
<mmcc> gatox, did you mean to link this old merge https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-shares/+merge/120445 to the bug about darwin?
<mmcc> er, the bug about the shares tab not working on darwin?
<gatox> mmcc, ohhhhhhh i already have a branch with that name..... crap
<gatox> i did a push without noticing that
<mmcc> woops :) been there
<gatox> i'll create a new branch
<ralsina> EOD for me
<mmcc> wait ralsina, just a sec…
<gatox> mmcc, i'm trying to fix a problem with a patch for a thread i'm having..... and i'll be ready to propose the branch
<ralsina> mmcc: waiting
<gatox> woops..... if everyone is eod..... who is going to review this?
<mmcc> ralsina when do I need to be around for this QA run tomorrow? it's a tad early for me…
<ralsina> gatox: ok, I will
<ralsina> mmcc: vila will start it early
<ralsina> vila: he's probably going to be finished by the time we start
<ralsina> oops, that was for mmcc of course
<gatox> ralsina, i have everything working..... but just a problem with 3 tests.... because the start of Qthread is not being patched before execution
<ralsina> so, we start the day, read the good news, and do a high five, I guess
<ralsina> gatox: so, the branch is good IRL but tests fail?
<mmcc> ok, cool. I'll just start as early as I can. good news - if I keep coughing up lungs like last night, I'll be up at 4AM again!
<gatox> ralsina, only 3 tests........ need to find the proper way to patch this, and everything will be ok
<ralsina> gatox: well, mmcc can merge it manually into the release even if the tests fail
<ralsina> gatox: that way we also test it's actually working well for QA too
<ralsina> mmcc: now you have two small pep8 failures
<gatox> ralsina, let's do this..... i'll propose the branch now so you can review it...... and keep working on this 3 tests..... so you can leave.... and ask mmcc for a review when the 3 tests are ok
<ralsina> ./ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/tests/test_main.py:319:1: W391 blank line at end of file
<ralsina> ./ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/tests/test_main.py:319:1: W293 blank line contains whitespace
<dobey> why does nobody sell a front panel audio cable. bah
<gatox> ralsina, do you agree?
<ralsina> gatox: sounds good
<mmcc> gatox: fine by me
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks, d'oh
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-broken/+merge/128108
<dobey> i guess i'll have to make my own cable
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<gatox> ralsina, i created the bug to fix that problem in the api also..... it's in the description
<ralsina> gatox: the reason to have to do a returnResult instead of a yield could be a missing inineCallbacks
<ralsina> or something calling the function directly instead of yielding it
<ralsina> I would ping alecu about it, or mandel
<gatox> ralsina, but that's not the api problem..... the thing is that we don't know why the data is there..... that function shouldn't return anything
<gatox> but for some reason the data is coming that way, and not in the signal
<ralsina> hmmm
<ralsina> sounds like fu
<ralsina> n
<gatox> ralsina, pufffffff.... a lot
<alecu> gatox: can I be of help?
<gatox> alecu, about the api problem?
<gatox> the patching thing i almost have it
<alecu> gatox: don't know what the api problem is... do you want to tell me about it?
<gatox> there....... tests fixed
<gatox> alecu, could we have a mumble tomorrow about that?? now that the tests are fixed, i'm about to eod-ing..... and my brain is not in its best shape at this moment :P
<alecu> gatox: surely yes!
<alecu> gatox: ping me when you see me.
<gatox> alecu, awesome...... let me know as soon as you have some time...... i'll be working on this
<gatox> alecu, ack
<ralsina> gatox, mmcc: that branch looks good to me but I can't run it on mac nor windows right now
<ralsina> so, a lame +1 from me
<gatox> mmcc, this one is ready for review, this fix the shares tab not working on windows and mac..... i've run the tests on linux, windows and mac and everything is green....... it's a little change, i'm not happy about, but we can have this to be tested for the release and keep fixing the api problem later (i've created a bug for the api problem as you can see in the description and i'll be working on that): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarme
<gatox> ntero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-broken/+merge/128108
<gatox> ralsina, there   ^ ........ my comments
<mmcc> gatox, ok, looking
<gatox> mmcc, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-broken/+merge/128108
<gatox> mmcc, ouch..... i left the commented code for mac there...... removing that
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> mmcc, done
<gatox> mmcc, let me know when the review is done, if i need to change something or don't.... and then i'll be eod-ing
<mmcc> ok gatox, thanks. I'll try to be fast
<gatox> mmcc, no problem..... take your time
<ralsina> now, really EOD. See you guys tomorrow
<gatox> ralsina, bye!
<dobey> i'm off too. later all!
<gatox> dobey, bye mister
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> gatox, testing IRL I get a traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260888/ -- the first line of that paste is the output of a log I added to just print publicfiles at the beginning of _load_public_files
<mmcc> looks like it's getting a dict, but expecting a list of dicts
<gatox> mmcc, mmmmmmm.....
<gatox> mmcc, just a sec
<mmcc> gatox, the last line of get_public_files , why is it calling _load_public_files(result[0]) ? result is the list of dicts that _load_public_files wants, it looks like
<mmcc> yes, if I change that result[0] to result, it looks like it's workign much better
<gatox> mmcc, just a sec
<mmcc> yes, it works, and hey, it's really pretty nice! (this is the first time I've seen this feature)
<mmcc> and, here's the shared picture I found with your search: http://ubuntuone.com/7carFI0DvBy3GwdYCAKO3K
<gatox> mmcc, this is really weird..... it was working here.... let me check one thing
<mmcc> er, while testing your search field :)
<mmcc> ok, take your time
<gatox> ahhhhh i know what the problem is..... the other thing that we find out with mandel today
<gatox> i need to propose a really small branch for u1-client
<gatox> mmcc, yes...... in a sec you will see what the problem was :P
<gatox> mmcc, you need this branch for u1-client: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/crazy-comma/+merge/128122
<gatox> briancurtin, are you still here?
<briancurtin> gatox: yep, whats up
<gatox> briancurtin, can you review this ridiculous small branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/crazy-comma/+merge/128122
<gatox> and you too mmcc
<mmccphone> Hey, my laptop had a kernel panic there. Be back on soon
<gatox> that's all we need
<briancurtin> gatox: approved. i hate single item tuple issues like that sometimes
<gatox> briancurtin, yap
<gatox> briancurtin, awesome! thx
<gatox> mmcc, brian already approve it: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/crazy-comma/+merge/128122
<mmcc> still recovering from kernel panic… what does that fix?
<gatox> mmcc, luckily you irl test it
<gatox> mmcc, the problem you were having with the control panel.... that was changing the return value
<mmcc> ah, ok, so we need both changes then?
<gatox> mmcc, yes
<gatox> mmcc, and now i really need to leave..... shower + cine
<mmcc> alright, looks like it'll work. thanks for sticking around
<gatox> but that's all...... re-branch it here..... and test it irl and it works
<gatox> mmcc, no problem..... the release is important :D
<gatox> mmcc, ok..... see you tomorrow!
<mmcc> hrm, that function was not the only one to have that ocmma
<mmcc> comma
<mmcc> every other function in that file that calls wait_for_signals unpacks a tuple like that
<mmcc> argh
<mmcc> brb
<mmcc> for point of reference, my 12.04 VM running on my macbook air (with SSD) took 227 seconds to run the u1-client tests just now
<mmcc> So, that client branch with the comma seems to be unnecessary. It's not inconsistent, there are other places in that file that unpack their signal result before returning it, so I don't want to change one without understanding whether or not they should all change
<mmcc> and if I just remove the [0] in the code that calls it, that works fine, and keeps the changes confined to one branch, which makes my life easier :)
<mmcc> so -1 on the client crazy comma branch, and I'm going to have to split soon. Will get a new built app up right away if possible…
<mmcc> if not, will have to do it after dinner
#ubuntuone 2012-10-05
<mmcc> building it now, didn't have time to make the disk image with the background
<mmcc> (ping vila, the file will be in the shared folder, named 'build-121004.zip'
<mmcc> now I really really have to go. will check back in late to be sure it uploaded
<mmcc> here: http://ubuntuone.com/22JpZkHpJjGm0peelzpGVe
<vila> mmcc: I see build-121004.zip, thanks, it unzip correctly here (on ubuntu), will test after my coffee ;)
<mandel> morning!
<rye> ping alecu, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/networkstate/linux.py#L73 - any objection against switching to online mode on any error from NM? - bug #1062051 - that impacts vila's tests
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062051 in Ubuntu One Client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon fails to connect when policy prevents it from contacting network-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062051
<gatox> good morning
<gatox> reboot....
<gatox> back
<gatox> mmcc so..... the branches for the share tabs weren't included in the release?
<alecu> hello people!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> need to reboot again :S
<alecu> gatox: let me know when you want to discuss the "api problem"
<gatox> alecu, yes.......i'm debugging some part first..... to check something
<gatox> although..... it seems that the branches for the mac release weren't included....... :S
<nessita> gatox: I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/crazy-comma/+merge/128122, and I wanted to tell you that the comma should not be removed
<nessita> gatox: the result of the deferred will always be a tutple
<nessita> tuple*
<alecu> rye: +1 to setting the mode to "online" if there are errors contacting NM
<nessita> gatox: (perhaps we can change the code to be more explicit)
<gatox> nessita, i'm looking at that right now....
<nessita> gatox: what problem were you trying to solve?
<nessita> gatox: also, never propose a branch like that without a justifying test ;-)
<nessita> you need to "show" you're fixing something
<rye> vila: ^
<vila> rye: am I correct understanding that this will mean that the u1 client will stop relying on network-manager but use other means to ensure some network connectivity is available ?
<alecu> gatox: nessita is right, the semantics are different with and without a comma: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1261813/
<mandel> nessita, but will that tuple always have a single item?
<nessita> mandel: yes
<nessita> or should be
<nessita> (if not, that may be the bug)
<alecu> nessita: anyway, I would like to find some other way to do this tuple unpackings, because it looks weird, and it seems error prone.
<vila> nessita: you've taken the TDD red pill aren't you ?
<nessita> alecu, gatox: absolutely agreed. We may change the code to be less obscure (I will take the blame for that original code)
<alecu> vila: nessita *is* the red pill
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> vila: my only goal in this world is to TDDize everyone within my reach
<nessita> *WATCH OUT*
<rye> vila: if reply from NM is definite (and not error) then we trust it. If NM tells us weird things, we don't trust it and think we are online
<vila> nessita: count me in ;)
<vila> rye: so unknown was error and will now be weird thing right ?
<mandel> nessita, the problem I see with that result, = is that if you get more than one item you will get unpack errors, I prefer using the index, is more 'in your face'
<mandel> ofcourse you could get an empty tuple
<rye> vila: yes, well, when the code is fixed
<nessita> mandel: agreed. THough the deferred will always (should always) return a tuple of a single element) for certain calls
<alecu> mandel: the thing is that getting a tuple with more than one item when you expect just one ought to be an error
 * vila nods, I'm subscribed to the bug so I'll know (and my test will also tell me ;)
<rye> vila: if
<nessita> mandel: anyways, the code is correct *and* obscure. The key word being obscure :-)
<nessita> gatox: what motivated you to do that change?
<vila> rye: ?
<mandel> nessita, in this case I asked gatox why he did it and he did not know, so that is the problem :)
<gatox> nessita, i have some problems with windows and darwin.... where it was returning a different tihng that linux
<mandel> alecu, true..
 * mandel gets back to fight with pointers..
<nessita> mandel: but that code was not "made" by gatox -- I added (I'm to blame for the , =)
<nessita> perhaps gatox fixed it a style thingy?
<alecu> and doing "assert len(response) == 0; response[0]" sounds like overkill.
<alecu> sorry
<alecu> and doing "assert len(response) == 1; response[0]" sounds like overkill.
<mandel> nessita, did not use bzr blame, we where just debugging
<nessita> ah
<mandel> alecu, yes, and no.. is a PITA to write but if it safes our asses in the not distant future..
<nessita> mandel, gatox: fair enough. The best advice I can give you, is never do a change without knowing what or why you're changing, and never without a backing up test
 * mandel agrees with nessita
<nessita> mainly because perhaps your change is correct but someone can come in later and add the comma back, for example :-)
<alecu> nessita, gatox: what about leaving those lines "as is", and adding some comments? like "response, = yield d  # unpacking single element tuple"
<nessita> alecu: +1
<alecu> mandel: we get the assertion automatically thanks to the weird comma
<mandel> alecu, until we get a value unpack error in a inlineCallback and we have not try except, but I don't think the bug gatox is searching is related to that
<mandel> the signal is nor fired due to some other reason
 * gatox is wondering if the feature wasn't included in the mac release for that....
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> vila, rye: are you guys working on that branch, or should I?
<vila> vila: I'm not
<vila> meh
<vila> alecu: I'm not
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> vila, is good to know that you make sure vila thinks the same ;)
<vila> who ?
<vila> he never listen...
<mandel> vila, talking to yourself :)
<mandel> like:
<vila> that wasn't me, that was that other one
<mandel> mandel, lets go and have lunch
<mandel> yes
<vila> :)
<mandel> both mandels go to lunch
<alecu> vila: how are you starting that "test" dbus session?
<vila> dbus-launch
<vila> nah, that's probably a bit incomplete as a description...
<vila> the test runs on a vm accessed via ssh (with fabric in fact), it does a dbus-launch --sh-syntax, I get the DBUS_* env vars back, I then call (still via ssh) 'DBUS_... u1sdtool --whatever'
<alecu> great
<vila> and then the test kill the dbus process (pid acquired at dbus-launch time)
<vila> rye helped understand why my tests were failing spuriously
<vila> *helped me
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> rye: about the network-manager policy issue... why would NM not report network status to sessions that are not in the console? I agree we should handle policy error better, but that policy is useless :)
<ralsina> rye: so, maybe we should also affect network-manager?
<alecu> vila: I'm trying to run sd inside an ssh, but I'm getting errors while retrieving the u1 credentials from the keyring. Have you found something similar?
<rye> ralsina: NM is configured this way in Ubuntu, cat /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf
<alecu> ralsina: hi!
<rye> alecu: you need to put oauth tokens in the config file
<rye> alecu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Headless
<alecu> rye: thanks
<vila> alecu: oh, right, I think I use the syncdaemon.cfg trick where you put the oauth token there
<vila> alecu: see.. bah, why didn't I read the log :-/
<vila> rye: you're too fast ;)
<ralsina> rye: I agree it is that way, I don't see how not telling someone logged in via network that a network is up makes sense ;-)
<ralsina> hola alecu
<ralsina> alecu, mandel|lunch, gatox: I was at the doctor's because I have a horrible headache and it' an ear infection. I am trying to work but I don't know how much looking at brght lights I can handle.
<alecu> ralsina: ouch :-(
<gatox> ralsina, oops.... get better
<ralsina> gatox, alecu: thanks. If I seem unresponsive, phone me :-)
<gatox> :P
<dobey> ralsina: what's the issue?
<dobey> with nm and policy i mean
<ralsina> dobey: let me find the bug
<ralsina> dobey: bug #1062051
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062051 in Ubuntu One Client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon fails to connect when policy prevents it from contacting network-manager" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062051
<dobey> ah ok
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ping
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> branch lp:ubuntu/unity last night to build packages with a patch, which was 6.6.0-0ubuntu4 UNRELEASED, uploaded to my PPA this morning, and it tells me a newer version is available in ubuntu as 6.8.0-0ubuntu1 :(
<mandel> ralsina, uh, take a rest, ear infections are a dangerous thing to have
<dobey> ugh, and bzr-builddeb won't even let me merge back up :(
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, pong!
<gatox> mandel, i'm looking at: def emit_signal(self, signal_name, *args, **kwargs): in ipc/perspective_broker.py..... and the "on_public_files_list" signal is being emitted successfully....  with the proper data....... do you know who should be catching that signal
<gatox> ?
<mandel> gatox, if the signals is emitted the callback should be called from the client code, did you create a on_public_files_list callback in the client side?
<mandel> gatox, if it is missing nothing will happen, take a look in ipc_client.py
<gatox> mandel, yep.......
<gatox> mandel, i'll follow tracking things from there
<mandel> gatox, sorry youhave to deal with this..
<gatox> mandel, the info is coming to the ipc_client..... i'm printing the data from the cp side.... so now i'm tracking where the signal is getting lost
<mandel> gatox, have you set the debug mode of the defers to true, that might help
<gatox> nop.... will try that in a few
<ralsina> mandel: thanks, it's just boring alone at home without work :-)
<mandel> ralsina, are you getting atibiotics?
<ralsina> mandel: will start after lunch
<ralsina> mandel: luckily it's just a 1-a day 3-day thing
<mandel> ralsina, he, we should change the name of the team to unhealthy+ instead of desktop+
<mandel> at this speed the only healthy person is going to be gatox and he will probably have an accident with a paperclip or something
<gatox> mandel, jejeje it's funny because it's true
<gatox> or very probable
<dobey> heh
<gatox> mandel, i'm going to enable a mandel 's quote section in my twitter
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> hehe
<alecu> gatox: that wou
<alecu> gatox: that would look like a stream of repeated unfunny jokes
<gatox> :P
<gatox> mandel, defend yourself
<mandel> gatox, nah, is not himself talking, probably alecu decided not to use the lift to go up stairs and he is feeling funny ;-)
<alecu> ouch :P
<mandel> hehe
<ralsina> mandel: look! Sashimi! <mandel faints>
<gatox> juazzzzz
 * ralsina kids because he cares
<mandel> hehehe => http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m97d9iWzvi1rnrom8o2_250.gif
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: added some autopilot tests for the preview (mainly for links etc.. ) Fough with small mem leak
<mandel> TODO: finally propose the work to land in trunk.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: need to leave 30 min earlier, I have to go to the vet (not me)
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<briancurtin> DONE: updated environment and got SSO up with zero manual changes
<briancurtin> TODO: u1cp still not working in the new env, but it looks promising given it removes all of the manual stuff that caused problems in the past. ironing out kinks to get it going
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases, uploads, poke py3 twisted guys about tests crashing and packaging
<dobey> TODO: reviews, fix bugs
<dobey> BLCK: New Qt broke SSO authenticated proxy support. CP tests breakage.
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose and fix a branch for the shares tab not working on windows/darwin, file a bug for the api problem. Started working in the api problem (find some clues about this).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix the api problem and find sense in the universe again.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<dobey> err oops. not blocked actually
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<dobey> mmcc: standup?
<alecu> DONE: some reviews, started looking into getting protobuf 3 upstream and a branch for bug #1062051
<alecu> TODO: pending split in dash branches, more protobuf
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062051 in Ubuntu One Client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon fails to connect when policy prevents it from contacting network-manager" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062051
<mmcc> here, writing. sorry, feeling sick again today
<mmcc> DONE: build for qa
<mmcc> TODO: new bugs, look at using DMG background image
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<gatox> mmcc, hi..... did you include the fix in the release?
<gatox> mmcc, also.. i've updated the branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/crazy-comma/+merge/128122  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-broken/+merge/128108
<mmcc> gatox, I included the control-panel branch with a one-off tweak to do the same thing as your updated branches there.
<gatox> mmcc, great
<mmcc> brb, need to start coffff…e
<dobey> gatox: can you deal with vila_'s review of https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-fix-tests/+merge/127836 please?
<gatox> dobey, ack
<gatox> it's actually 5 items and a separator..... i'll correct the comment
<dobey> right
<gatox> vila, branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-fix-tests/+merge/127836
<vila> gatox: wow, thanks, it was worth updating the comment, I wouldn't have thought about a separator...
<gatox> mandel, i find out the signal problem....... now i have to find out the proper way to fix it :P but i'm getting closer
<mandel> gatox, share with me, what is the problem?
<gatox> mandel, the def connect_signal(self, signal_name, handler): method, in SyncDaemonToolProxy..... it's being called two times with the same signal (from different places it seems).... so when it does: setattr(client, callback, handler)..... the second time with another handler, not the one i set when i said that i want to be connected to that signal, override that value..... so _success_handler is notified for that signal, but not my handler
<gatox> _success_handler..... is the handler when it's called for the second time
<mandel> gatox, ok, simple, do make handlers to be a list and call the in sequence
<gatox> if i avoid that....... as i just tested..... that works
<mmcc> gatox, that sounds familiar. i did that with the status changed handler a while back to make the sync menu status work…
<mmcc> er, did that == "made the handlers be a list"
<gatox> mmcc, can you point me to the place where you did that?
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-sync-status/+merge/122974
<mmcc> gatox, yes ^
<gatox> mmcc, awesome
<gatox> mandel, this was driving me crazy
<mmcc> weird. I was wondering if that was the problem you were having so I looked for something setting a handler twice a couple of days ago, but I guess I missed this one. sorry
<mandel> gatox, mmcc, maybe a more generic approach could be done, as ALL handlers should be lists
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mmcc> yeah, gatox I feel your pain - that was a LOT of tracking through spaghetti code to figure out
<mandel> gatox, yes, I know the feeling, is partially my fault, bzr blame probably has my name somewhere there
<gatox> mmcc, yap
<dobey> ok, time to get some lunch i think; bbiab
<gatox> mandel, mmcc well..... this seems that is going to be a nice way to end the week
<cm-t> Hi, I have a short question (didnt found in FAQ), just to be sure : The owner of shared folder, he will get the quotas of files on his account, not the other people ?  (ex: A share with B a folder and B add files: the limit of 5Go will be changed only for A, not for B ?)
<cm-t> or maybe B will "pay" for his files too ? not A?
<chaselivingston> cm-t: hi, the quota will be affected for both users
<cm-t> damn :/  so if i share 5Go of pics with B, he will be out of quota ?  or only file you own ?
<cm-t> chaselivingston: ↑
<joshuahoover> cm-t, chaselivingston: actually, only the owner's quota should be impacted, not those he or she shares with
<chaselivingston> cm-t: if B accepts the share and only has a 5GB account, then yes
<chaselivingston> cm-t: sorry about that, sounds like i was under a false impression as well :)
<cm-t> joshuahoover: the owner of the shared folder you mean, not the owner of file ( i hope)
<cm-t> no problem chaselivingston :)
<joshuahoover> cm-t: right, the owner of the shared folder...if i share a 100 GB folder with you and you only have 5 GB, you are not over your quota
<cm-t> ( for the story, we have the project for our next ubuntu party in paris, every one with the share will be able to share pics took on the event to be displayed on ubuntu TV image lens and a multi touch screen with photo app touch friendly if possible - it will show the ubuntu one power too)   there will be a lot of pics, if only 20 people add 3mb x 10 it will grow fast (…)  my question is: does every one will take in his quota t
<cm-t> he pic of other ? if we take the quota of other, we might add a script that remove new photo in shared folder to put in other one (or hack like this
<alecu> vila, rye: this should fix the NM issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/other-nm-errors/+merge/128272
<cm-t> thanks joshuahoover, that the awnser i wanted to hear,  don't want to break all people account be involved in our party
<rye> alecu: yay simplification!
<vila> alecu: yeah reliability !
<vila> alecu: yeah reliability !^W^Wrobustness
<mandel> ok, EOW for me, I need to take the dog to the vet, catch you all on monday!
<mmcc> bye mandel, see you mon
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> hey folks, am I supposed to be able to share a file that was shared with me? this is regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1061949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061949 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "control panel ui hangs after selecting a file that was shared with me in the share_links search box." [Undecided,New]
<alecu> mmcc: you can share folders or publish files...
<alecu> mmcc: so you must be trying to publish a file that was shared with you, right?
<mmcc> alecu: I guess so? I'm honestly not 100% clear on what the share links tab lets me do
<mmcc> but yeah that sounds right. I select a file in the share links tab, so that means I want to publish it…
<alecu> mmcc: oh, right. We are now using the term "share" for links too in the UIs. It used to apply only to sharing folders with another u1 user.
<mmcc> yep, and we're not allowed to do that. syncdaemon gets the right error, but it's not making it up to the controlpanel
<mmcc> but the bug is really in the share links tab, I guess, since it shouldn't let me search for shared links
<alecu> mmcc: I'm just trying to "share the link" of a file in a folder that was shared to me, and SD gets this error from the web apis: WebClientError: ('FORBIDDEN', "Can't make shared files public.")
<alecu> mmcc: right, it should not let you search inside shared folders.
<mmcc> alecu: yeah, I get that too now that I dig into syncdaemon.log
<mmcc> ok, I'll change the bug I wrote for that
<alecu> u1sdtool throws a tuple unpacking error for this :P
<mmcc> ok, it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1061949 -- I will let ralsina assign it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061949 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "share_links search box should not search within folders that are shared with me." [High,Confirmed]
<mmcc> there's actually kind of two bugs there - the search UI one, and then also the problem that it just hangs instead of getting the error callback
<gatox> ralsina, are you going to take care of that bug?? or do you want me to take it?
<mmcc> oh hey, you're back gatox. so should I approve this https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-broken/+merge/128108 or are you going to fix it differently so it gets the signal?
<gatox> mmcc, i'm going to propose another branch for the signal thing
<gatox> mmcc, so please approve that one
<mmcc> gatox: ok, cool
<mmcc> gatox, +1, although did you see vila's comments in the internal channel? share links tab isn't working for him at all: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1062151
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1062151 in Ubuntu One Client "share links tab waiting forever" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gatox> mmcc, but i was working for you?
<gatox> it
<mmcc> gatox: yes, it works for me
<gatox> here too.....
<gatox> i'll need to check later
<mmcc> I'll ask urbanape. urbanape, does the share links tab work for you?
<ralsina> gatox: looking...
<ralsina> mmcc, gatox: it's not going to start qorking for vila because of popular vote :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: but what if I yell at it loud enough
<ralsina> gatox: assigning to you
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> mmcc: tried it, didn't work, sorry!
 * vila search for qorking definition
<ralsina> vila: I have fat fingers
<mmcc> ralsina: qork.
<vila> amazing, google(define qorking) guessed the tyop ;)
<mmcc> so ralsina you tried with the version I built yesterday and it didn't work?
<mmcc> as in, it hangs on loading info?
<urbanape> http://ubuntuone.com/p/sTq/
<urbanape> seems to.
<urbanape> mmcc: works for me
<ralsina> mmcc: no, didn't try it at all
<ralsina> ok, so it may be something in vila's system. Perhaps OSX version?
<ralsina> Also, vila is the only one that has no development setup in his OSX, right?
<vila> 10.6.8
<mmcc> a HA. well, I still have 10.6. time to go give that a try
<vila> errr, no dev setup... not sure about that, that's the girls mac but I may have installed some xcode stuff at some point (or may be not)
<ralsina> well, it's something to try at least.
<mmcc> vila, is it only the share links that doesn't work? does sync work for you?
<vila> ralsina: anything more precise to check for ?
<ralsina> vila: nothing comes to mind
<vila> mmcc: yes, I did some tests
<mmcc> because that's a weird precise thing for an OS version to break…
<ralsina> vila: so far, we have this shares tab problem only :-)
<vila> mmcc: what do you call a precise thing ?
<mmcc> vila: I meant that it'd be surprising if the OS version only broke just the shares tab, and nothing else. I'd be less surprised if it broke, for example, everything that used IPC, or something like that. but just the shares tab is a strange thing to be the only thing that breaks
<vila> mmcc: can that be some internal exception caught by the main loop and as such leaving the control panel intact ? Any place I could search to validate/invalidate such a cause ?
<vila> missing icon, missing library needed only for that tab, stuff like that ?
<mmcc> vila: I'm looking at your logs now… there don't seem to be any exceptions. I also don't think it uses any different code
<mmcc> I noticed that you don't actually have any shared files to display and I'm wondering how well we've tested with that
<vila> indeed, sorry I failed to mention that
<mmcc> i.e., control panel calls syncdaemon via IPC and sync daemon's logs show a happy return value of [] but control panel isn't logging any return value
<vila> but that will be the case for all new users
<mmcc> yes, if that's the problem then it's a bad bug. not sure that's it yet though
<gatox> mmcc, vila i'll check that
<vila> OED and family time here, I may lurk around later but no promise ;)
<vila> Have fun all and thanks for the good work !
<mmcc> gatox -- in share_links.py, get_public_files sets is_processing = True and _load_public_files sets it to false, *unless* len(result) == 0 :(
<vila> mmcc: haaa ? Got it ?
<mmcc> yep
<vila> YES \o/
<gatox> mmcc, that's going to be removed with my next branch anyway
<vila> Always good to end the week on good news ;)
<mmcc> gatox: cool, that's good news
<mmcc> gatox: so just remember to check that we handle empty lists of shares correctly - maybe a good test to write
<gatox> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> vila, thanks for your help, have a good weekend
<mmcc> gatox, can I suggest also just moving the self.is_processing = False in _load_public_files up to get_public_files? that kind of thing seems like it should always be set and unset in the same scope if we can manage it
<mmcc> so it's easier to check
<gatox> mmcc, i prefer not..... if we do that... we are going to hide the loading overlay before we get the response
<mmcc> gatox, really?
<gatox> mmcc, the fact that we are calling _load_public_files inside get_public_files is going to dissapear in the next branch
<gatox> and that is going to be asynchronous
<mmcc> oh, ok. it'll be a callback. got it
<mmcc> thakns
<mmcc> or thanks even
<dobey> brb
<vila> mmcc: oh, hmm, I wasn't completely out :) One last question:
<mmcc> vila, shoot
<vila> mmcc: does lp:~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/catch-quit address quitting the app when using the quit item in the system menu ?
<mmcc> vila: yes, it should.
<vila> mmcc: excellent, I forgot to mention that in my test report as I remember seeing that branch... but wasn't able to check while testing
<vila> mmcc: nor if it that was a bug or a feature ;)
<mmcc> vila: ah, ok. cool. well, I've been alternating between using cmd-q and the quit menu item just to give it a good testing myself. feeling pretty secure about that part of it
<mmcc> not yet 100% sure that it fixes the issue where it would sometimes hang on quit, though :\ -- that one I can't reproduce reliably
<mmcc> (referring to bug 1042834)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042834 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Control panel hangs on quit, eventually have to force quit" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042834
<gatox> ok.... i've everything almost fixed \o/
<mmcc> is the systray.py menu ever used on ubuntu? we're not starting it by default…
<gatox> mmcc, for testing..... but is not used by default in ubuntu
<gatox> mmcc, it works....... but we use the other menu in ubuntu
<mmcc> gatox: ok. I'm wondering about why you used a timer to update the recent transfers menu
<gatox> mmcc, because we decided not to spam the process for each signal that is emitted
<ralsina> mmcc: also, on ubuntu, those signals are broadcasted to all apps on the session, which means a *lot* of work for the system
<mmcc> oh, I meant instead of just updating the menu when it is shown
<mmcc> I see there are showEvent handlers with a comment that they don't get called on ubuntu, but if you instead connect them to aboutToShow and aboutToHide, those work
<mmcc> by "showEvent handlers" i meant "a showEvent() and hideEvent() method"
<gatox> mmcc, but the menu can be updated while it is being shown too
<mmcc> so then you don't need a timer at all, you just update the menu when it's shown - but I asked about the timer because I was curious if it was supposed to update live as you hold the menu open
<mmcc> right, only that part does not work on osx :)
<mmcc> so that's why I asked about ubuntu, updating live works on ubuntu?
<mmcc> I guess I'll go check :)
<gatox> mmcc, why it doesn't work on mac? what did you see?
<mmcc> hmmm, no, on ubuntu I see no transfers in the menu at all, even though the sync status says I'm downloading stuff
<mmcc> on mac, when I hook up the signals, I see the transfers listed in the menu, but if I hold down the menu, it doesn't change even though I see logs showing  the handler getting called with new info every time the timer fires
<gatox> ralsina, is that ^ related to the bug you were fixing about the events changes?
<mmcc> I suspect that changing a QMenu while it's shown doesn't work
<mmcc> (on osx)
<mmcc> also, shouldn't we have these file name menu items do something when you select them? like show the file in the finder/explorer or something?
<dobey> mmcc, gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-data/mac-build-icns/+merge/128304
<gatox> dobey, on it
<mmcc> dobey: running setup.py build_icns on my mac, it complains that I don't have icontoo
<mmcc> icontool
<mmcc> where can I find that?
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> gatox: could be, in nightlies, but shuld also be fixed today
<dobey> mmcc: lp:icontool
<dobey> i guess just poking the timestamp to ensure the PNG files are new enough, isn't enough
<dobey> mmcc: you'll also need inkscape and some perl modules to use that :-/
<dobey> maybe i should just make build_icns not run the build_png bit?
<mmcc> sorry, had a dog cleanup emergency there…
<mmcc> I don't feel strongly either way - I can grab the deps and test the whole thing, or we can separate the icns from the png building
<mmcc> if you want to just build the icns once and commit it, then maybe the right thing to do is leave it as is and check that we can build the whole thing on mac
<mmcc> so we don't have to bounce around between linux and mac to build everything
<mmcc> ok, I have to run for lunch… back in a bit
<dobey> mmcc: right; i'm just concerned about all the additional deps on mac, and i don't know if the icontool/inkscape bits will work on mac
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina i have the public files api working fine, and with the current tests passing in all the platforms.... i'll check the diff against trunk to see which new tests should be included and propose today or monday morning
<gatox> fine and as it should
<ralsina> cool
<ralsina> gatox: good job, looking forward to the branch
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc if you can review the u1-client branch please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312
<gatox> i've another one for u1-cp that i'll proposing soon
<dobey> gatox: why did your one branch fail with 67 versions of the same error about QThread?
<dobey> gatox: ah, you broke the backend tests
<gatox> dobey, which branch?
<dobey> oh no, not the backend, sorry
<dobey> gatox: shares-broken
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-broken/+merge/128108
<gatox> dobey, mmmm..... that's working here..... i just run the tests.....
<dobey> gatox: weird
<gatox> dobey, did you executed there too?
<dobey> gatox: i just ran the tests myself on the tarmac machine, and they passed for me :-/
<gatox> :S
<dobey> gatox: so let's try again
<dobey> gatox: i did dist-upgrade before i did that though, so maybe something was messed up when tarmac ran
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc and this is the other branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-publishapi/+merge/128316  ..... so the api works in windows and darwin as it should
<mmcc> gatox, that u1-client branch looks good, but it would be a lot easier to review with some more explanation. could you write a description that says exactly what the problem was and how this fixes it? And it seems like the test was just updated so it wouldn't break, but it'd be good to have a test that breaks with the old code and works with the new…
<mmcc> that is, a new test that e.g. tries to connect two handlers and shows that they don't both get called with the old code
<mmcc> also, the control panel branch doesn't make sense to me - do you still have to re-set the handlers every time you call get_public_files or share_file, if the u1-client end of things is keeping handlers as a list? It seems like you should be able to leave the control panel the way it is in trunk now if the u1-client changes work…
<gatox> mmcc, u1-client is cleaning all the signals connected after the signal is emitted..... i assume that it is doing this to behave as in linux with dbus
<mmcc> gatox: can you point me to where it cleans them?
<gatox> mmcc, let me find it again
<mmcc> I ask because I didn't think it did that with the status changed handler, when I worked on that…
<mmcc> There, the issue was that we were setting two handlers in control-panel and only one of them was being saved, but the handler was never cleaned by u1-client
<mmcc> (only the last one set was being saved)
<mmcc> that's why I used a list of handlers there
<dobey> mmcc: any luck with icontool/inkscape, or should we disable the build_png command on darwin?
<mmcc> dobey: ah, sorry, I didn't try that yet… I'll go poke at it now
<dobey> mmcc: no problem, would just like to get this icon stuff taken care of before i go on holiday :)
<ralsina> dobey: is it this monday?
 * ralsina wants to avoid touching canonicaladmin
<mmcc> hmm, so I need gnome-autogen? oof, maybe let's disable buildpng
<mmcc> ralsina: columbus day is monday, yes
<mmcc> er, but I guess I don't know if dobey is taking off more. shouldn't answer for him
<dobey> ralsina: yes; well i'm on holiday all week as i said in the call yesterday :)
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<ralsina> dobey: have fun!
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I'm really bad about paying attention to holidays - but I will be off Monday for columbus day, even though that was never a thing anywhere else I've worked
<gatox> mmcc, here is disconnected: ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/tools/__init__.py:288
<mmcc> at UCSD they took César Chávez Day instead
<mmcc> gatox thanks looking
<dobey> ugh, apparmor
<mmcc> gatox thanks, that makes sense now
<mmcc> so, do we actually need to have a list of handlers in ubuntuone-client then? I guess it can't hurt, but are we really registering multiple handlers for the same signal in the short time between making that call and getting the signal?
<ralsina> Cesar Chavez? The boxer? ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: I think for US employees the guideline is some federal holidays list, you should ask HHRR, I even forget my own holidays half the time ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, it's this: http://www.opm.gov/Operating_Status_Schedules/fedhol/2012.asp
<mmcc> it came up on the canonical-usa mailing list this week, precisely because no one except post offices takes columbus day off
<mmcc> so some helpful soul reminded us
<ralsina> mmcc: it's an elaborate scam. We *are* the post office. Surprise!
<mmcc> ralsina: so does that mean I can start working on that email client I have on the back burner?
<ralsina> mmcc: no, you are now the maintainer for sendmail 11
<ralsina> mmcc: *on windows*
<mmcc> that sounds like fun
<dobey> yay, test boot from pxe working so far
<dobey> but is doomed to fail
<ralsina> EOW for me. See you all on monday!
<mmcc> bye ralsina
<dobey> ralsina: see you in ~10 days
<mmcc> and I'll see you tuesday
<ralsina> slackers!
<ralsina> ;-)
<dobey> mmcc: so icons? :)
<mmcc> dobey: see above, I gave up when the trail of dependencies led to gnome-autogen…
<dobey> ah
<mmcc> sorry, I prefixed that with 'hmm' instead of dobey. thought they were synonyms
<gatox> mmcc, ok..... i'm having a lot of problem trying to write that test you mention because of the way this works..... i can do a test patching everything but it won't reflect the real behavior so doesn't have sense..... i'll go back to this on monday
<dobey> mmcc: removed the build_png chaining and pushed now.
<ralsina> gatox: monday is a holiday, you swapped?
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... i don't have more holidays this year
<mmcc> ok gatox, sorry to cause extra work :\ but it'll be good to have that. maybe take a look at the test I wrote for my thing, I used a deferredqueue
<ralsina> gatox: calavera no chilla :-)
<gatox> mmcc, is not the same as in u1-client the ones from u1-cp
<gatox> ok...... i'm off
<gatox> byeeeeeeee
<dobey> mmcc: what other icons do we need to add for darwin?
<mmcc> dobey: do you have lisette's design share? there's at least a monochrome menubar icon in there
<dobey> yes
<dobey> there are 2 sets of monochrome icons in there
<dobey> "light" and "dark" ones
<mmcc> dobey: in this path? U1_design_share from Lisette / Desktop / mac_client / top-menu_icons / mac_icons / 32
<mmcc> (there's a 32 and 16 after mac_icons)
<dobey> let me see what i have
<dobey> ah, ok, so they are the same as the ubuntu-mono-light versions, though the 32px size is different
<dobey> mmcc: what does osx require? both 16 and 32? and are we only going to have the logo icon there?
<mmcc> dobey: I think the short answer is that we will probably want to have both
<dobey> mmcc: and they have to be in PNG i guess, for qt?
<mmcc> the long answer is that it's a little complicated and I haven't had time to figure out how it should work yet. You set that using an NSImage (not a path to an icns file) which can have multiple resolutions, and our code is creating a QIcon using a png
<mmcc> so maybe for retina-friendly darwin we need to bypass the QIcon, it depends on how Qt uses the contents of the icon;
<dobey> well, a PNG can't have both resolutions
<mmcc> of the qicon…
<mmcc> right
<dobey> we should probably bypass the qicon anyway, and do the standard mac thing instead
<dobey> though, i have no idea how to generate the correct PDF from the SVG :)
<mmcc> Heh. I'm beginning to think this sys tray icon and menu should just be a separate pyobjc thing and not use qt at all… since the qmenu doesn't update like it does on linux, and the qactions don't appear to listen to setEnabled(false)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> mmcc: should you just pull in the PNG by hand for now, and we can fix it up better later on then?
<mmcc> dobey: yeah, I think that's the best way for now. I would also like to change the icon to show the current sync state, and I want to run that by design. It kind of seems like that's what lisette was thinking anyway
<dobey> mmcc: and hopefully with my branch now, you can build the ubuntuone.icns on darwin and it has all the sizes in it, including the 'retina' sizes
<mmcc> dobey: checking now
<mmcc> dobey: yes it works
<mmcc> funny that you have to have 256x256@2x *and* 512x512 when they're exactly the same
<mmcc> I guess they don't have to be
<mmcc> sometimes the larger ones have more detail
<mmcc> anyway my name is Michael McCracken and I'm going to approve of that branch
<mmcc> +1
 * briancurtin whispers "paid for by friends of Michael McCracken"
<mmcc> :D
<dobey> mmcc: yeah, the @2x aren't properly done right now, they're just the same as the others; we should get that fixed in the future, but i don't want to have to be the one trying to explain what needs to be different between them
<mmcc> dobey: hehe. honestly it's also ok to have them be the same… it's only if designers want to add detail to the larger ones.
<dobey> mmcc: well, the way lisette explained it to me, the @2x have some subtle but important differences
<dobey> and those were visible in the previous set of icons we had there, from here
<dobey> err, from her
<mmcc> hm, ok then
<dobey> hrmm, and gatox's branch failed again with the 67 QThread errors
<dobey> mmcc: anyway, after my branch lands, can you propose a branch to ubuntuone-client-data to replace the ubuntuone.icns with the one generated on darwin?
<mmcc> dobey: sure
<mmcc> whoa, that's weird, so on linux, QMenu seems like it sends the aboutToShow event constantly, as fast as it can, as long as you are holding the menu open
<dobey> ok, my branch is landed. i need to get away from here
<dobey> later :)
<dobey> mmcc: propose that branch, and i'll poke at it later
<mmcc> dobey: ok,will do
<mmcc> it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client-data/newicns/+merge/128329
<mmcc> ok, done! see you tuesday, channel
#ubuntuone 2012-10-06
<czajkowski> ello
#ubuntuone 2012-10-07
<grammoboy> hey, you've diaspora (keep owner of your data) vs facebook (lost ownership of your content). How is this with ubuntuone? If I rm the data, is it really removed or does ubuntuone keep an backup of it?
<grammoboy> how private is ubuntuone
<grammoboy> dropbox: You retain full ownership to your stuff. We don’t claim any ownership to any of it.
#ubuntuone 2013-09-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Nautilus Commissioning Day! :-D
<aquarius> beuno, ping about u1 photos :)
<beuno> aquarius, oh-oh!
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> beuno, I get the "service unavailable" thing on one.ubuntu.com/photos (i.e., it redirects to .../offline.html)
<beuno> aquarius, ough, Do you remember your user id>
<aquarius> 21
<aquarius> iirc :)
<beuno> lets see
<beuno> aquarius, odd, you should see your photos
<beuno> can you check agin>
<aquarius> I agree that I should ;)
<aquarius> trying again
<aquarius> it spins for quite a while
<aquarius> and then the offline page
<aquarius> so I may be hitting a timeout of some kind
<aquarius> (still spinning)
<beuno> Photos live files: 4348
<beuno> hm
<aquarius> (still spinning)
<aquarius> boom: offilne page
<aquarius> that feels like a 90s timeout
<beuno> hm
<beuno> aquarius, and you're not using dge, right?
<aquarius> correct
<aquarius> I'm using live
<aquarius> I can *try* edge if you want
<beuno> no no
<beuno> working for me ehre
<beuno> let me look at oopses
<aquarius> k
<beuno> aquarius, everything seems pretty slow, so starting to see a reason why it would time out  :)
<aquarius> heh :)
<beuno> aquarius, youre just trying to hit /photos, right?
<aquarius> beuno, yeah -- just following the link in the header. I'm not trying to hit an individual gallery or photo (I can't: I can't get any of the links, because /photos doesn't work :))
<beuno> aquarius, raised the isue with IS
<aquarius> beuno, thanks, pal
<beuno> aquarius, thanks for pinging
<aquarius> beuno, nw. First you guys like to hear about this stuff, and second I'd like to look at my photos ;)
<beuno> such a demanding user
#ubuntuone 2013-10-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Vegetarian Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Farm Animals Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Virus Appreciation Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Smile Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy International Coffee Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Translation Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Vegetarian Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Farm Animals Day! :-D
<dobey> Animal Farm Day? Sounds Orwellian.
#ubuntuone 2014-10-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Techie’s Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2018-10-01
<Hobbestigrou> hi
<Hobbestigrou> i have a question about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/Reset_Password
<Hobbestigrou> i lost my password and the mail used is not exists anymore
<Hobbestigrou> how i can reset my password ?
